# Loganators Log



## loganator

Some of you will know i started competing this year and won the NABBA Nwest 1st timers and went on to win the NABBA Britain 1st timers as well ,

I decided before i started competing that if i did ok this year i would have a crack at competing again next year starting with the NABBA Nwest again then doing anything else in my path that i'm able to do,

So I went off cycle for a few months and recently started my bulk which i plan on running till around mid jan 2013 then start my diet for competition in may 2013 ,

So i decided to document my diet goals and progress along the way for anyone who's interested to read it .

My current stats

Hieght just under 5ft 7

Weight 100kg

Body fat dunno but pretty lean for my size will get it measured and update at later date

Diet pretty clean but ferocious appetite basic stuff rice , potatoes chicken fillets , fish , fruit and the odd blow out at weekend curry or something .....im not counting calories at the moment just eating as much clean food as poss but think this is something i will do soon both for my remaining bulk and diet when it starts .

will be running some juice fusion pharmas bulk rip 200 cyp 100 tren 100 mast blend @1ml e4d plus with 150mg extra cyp added for good measure

peps ghrp2 and modgrf and may add a small amount of jintropin gh for a boost every now and again

Goals i want to hit by jan 2013 are bench 160kg x10 (current pb is 140 x 10 and 160 x6)

Incline db goal is 150 x10 (current pb are 130 x15 and 150 x6 )

Squat goal is 220 x 10 ass to grass (current pb is 185 x12)

I would also like to hit 17 stone staying reasonably lean in offseason as my goal is to try to get a lean stone on my stage weight ( won the britain 1st timers @13st 5 lbs ) would like to bring 14.5 ish in better contition for next year

at the Nwest

YES I LIKE A CHALLENGE , CAN I DO IT ? ONE WAY TO FIND OUT !

couple of pics of before i decided to do a diet or show at 15st 11lbs and a couple of me on stage earlier this year , i will update some recent pics next week at the gym ...im currently sitting around the same pre diet weight as i was earlier in the year but in much better condition


----------



## Milky

who's the black fella in the middle of your pics mate ?

Looking fu*king good BTW.


----------



## loganator

Will be updating at least a couple of times a week with training routines / progress etc , feel free to ask me whatever you like


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> who's the black fella in the middle of your pics mate ?
> 
> Looking fu*king good BTW.


Haha milky thats me backstage after wining the Britain 1st timers im being interviewed by dns lol


----------



## Mingster

Best of luck mate. Not my usual cup of tea but that squat video of yours won me over:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Best of luck mate. Not my usual cup of tea but that squat video of yours won me over:thumbup1:


Thanks mate us vikings got to stick together plus i will be putting some squat vids on this blog as i update my progress ,

Thanks for your support !


----------



## loganator

Well my first update will be tommorrow big chest day will take my cam and try to get a bit of video to kick this off ...

ive been switching incline db press and flat bb bench press for first exercises every few weeks as think i progress better if i don't do the same thing for too long so as i've done incline db first for about a month now im gonna start with some heavy high rep flat bench drop sets with negative load finishers then weel just see whats left in the tank for the db sets and rest of the sesh .......

Got to say i fkin love chest day


----------



## loganator

Ok time for my first training udate on my first blog ......

Trained chest today wich consisted of

flat bench 60kg x 20 , 100kg x15 , 120kg x 12 , then 140 kg x10 dropped to 100kg x 7 then dropped to 100kg x 8 then 3 negative loads at 100kg where your spotter basically pulls the bar off your chest when you have nothing left and you control the decent of the bar back to your chest .......It really rinses you of anything you have left and is more intense than just helpers or drop sets alone

incline db press 20 x 50lbs , 12 x 85lbs , 10 x 110lbs , then 12 x 110 lbs again with drop set 55 lbs 15 reps mixing partial reps and full reps to maximise pump

cable crossovers 15 reps x 4,5,6,7 plates

Incline flys 15 reps x 30s 40s 50s 50s

definatley not at my best as just bouncing back from flu followed by gastric winter bug but strength coming back and heading in the right direction and only been back on cycle 4 weeks now ....hoping i got the hickups out of the way at the beggining and some solid training to come as lots of work to do before may next year .

I filmed the 140 kg drop set for you to watch enjoy , by the way the guy spotting me is 22yr old what a fkin unit for his age


----------



## loganator

Ok , first day of my first blog over , tommorrow is back day .....

Will try to post some pics of my current state too


----------



## loganator

some pics of my current state, sorry the lighting is very poor too bright but it gives you an idea ... lots of work needed


----------



## kingdale

Subbed, looking goood! how long have you being training for?


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Subbed, looking goood! how long have you being training for?


Cheers mate , Been training seriously for about 3.5 years now was doin martial arts before that ,

did first bodybuilding comps this year


----------



## Mingster

You've got some good genetics and top strength there, mate. I'm sure you will do very well indeed:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> You've got some good genetics and top strength there, mate. I'm sure you will do very well indeed:thumbup1:


Thanks Mingster when I was a kid my dad always told me we were

Decended from Vikings lol ....

Tbh I think he was telling the truth ha !


----------



## loganator

Had a ****ter of a day today , my mate said she would go to my bank for me as I was busy with work so I gave her my card thinking she would drop it off at the house I'm working on but .......

She ended up waiting in all day with a worker at her house doing her heating so I've pulled my tripe out at work with no dinner as I was going to buy some with my card 

Anyways no excuses for me I'm gonna get some good carbs down me and go give my back some hammer ....

Will update later


----------



## loganator

Ok so i managed to get to the gym at 7.30pm after the c**p day i've had and trained back

session consisted of wide hammer grip latt puldowns x 6 sets

20 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 80 kg

10 x 110 kg stack + 15 kg disc

drop set to finish 10 x 110 kg , 10 x 80, 10 x 60

all sets done strict with a good stretch at top of movement " credit to Pscarb who helped me change my posture for the better on all my pulldown exercises " I now start the pull with my back straight and full stretch leading with my head rather than slightly leant back leading with my chest as I used to , since doing this I feel my back muscles engage at the very beginning of the movement

close grip pulldowns

15 x 60 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 80 kg

10 x 80 kg with drop set finish

Again all done with good overhead stretch

hammer strength pulldowns

15 x 80 kg

12 x 120kg

10 x 160 kg

10 x 160 kg drop set 10 x 160 , 10 x 120 ,10 x 80

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns beyhind neck

15 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

15 x 70kg

15 x 75 kg

over head cable pullovers with close grip y shape bar

4 sets with moderate weight with good stretch at start and squeeze at finish of movement ,

a good finisher for shape imo .

will be adding some dead lift and banded hypers to my cardio on sat as the gym closed at 9 and i didn't have time to do them

dropped 3.5 lbs in last week or so not chuffed as im trying to bulk but been flat out at work and composition changing for the better ,

gonna get back in the habit of pre cooking everything before work ....o well thats me up an hour earlier again but sh*t gotta be done !


----------



## Mingster

You have to have your grub sorted mate. My missus does most the cooking for me although I box it up into the proportions I want for a couple of days at a time


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> You have to have your grub sorted mate. My missus does most the cooking for me although I box it up into the proportions I want for a couple of days at a time


yes your right mate i just been totally pulled out at work so been a little unorganaised trying to fit everything in ........

Legs tonight although i dont think i'll break any pbs as just getting back in my stride after being ill


----------



## loganator

chilisi said:


> Excellent results for the time you've been training. Good luck on your goals mate.


Thanks mate much apreaciated


----------



## defdaz

You looked bloomin' awesome on stage mate, no wonder you won! Subbed, in for the ride!


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> You looked bloomin' awesome on stage mate, no wonder you won! Subbed, in for the ride!


thanks buddy , thats nice of you to say mate 

Hope i can make it an interesting read for you


----------



## loganator

well it was leg day yesterday and after another slog at work trying to get the house im working on finished i actually got half way to the gym and realised i wasn't going to have the energy even for a half decent sesh so i turned round and got my self a chicken thai curry and boiled rice and went home ate it and went to bed ..........

Don't get me wrong i hate missing legs but i was nackered and red eyed from exaustion and thought i would be doing my body more good by getting some more food and rest rather than running myself into the floor ,

if i had been dieting i would have gone but im supposed to be bulking and lost 3.5 lbs in the last 2 weeks just from beig so busy , im self employed so there is not clock of or sitting around untill the job is done .....

truth is i was training 6 days a week when work was quiet but i've been choca block last few weeks and its took its toll,

so shoulders tommorrow as i've just got home after another 10 hr slog and wont make the gym again by the time i have eaten today ,

upside is i only got to put sanny ware back tommorrow (im a tiler) so hoping for a half day ish

gonna smash legs to bits on sat when im carbed up to make up for missing them when i was exhausted ,

anyhow thanks for reading hope your not too bored 

Loganator .........food time nom nom nom nom !


----------



## Mingster

How strict is your diet off season mate? Would you say that you have a fast metabolism?


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> You looked bloomin' awesome on stage mate, no wonder you won! Subbed, in for the ride!


hey mate here is the vid of my routine at the Britain it didn't quite go as planned as i practiced for 90 seconds and only got 60 seconds stage time so i had to speed it up and chop it down a bit but here you go anyways


----------



## biglbs

Great work in short time,very inspiring for younger lads,shows them what can be done,will keep an eye.


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> How strict is your diet off season mate? Would you say that you have a fast metabolism?


Hi mingster mate when I was slack at work I was putting weight on quite fast mainly due to the fact I was sitting around when I wasn't in the gym but now that I been busy for a few weeks the fat is falling off so I suppose you could say I have a slightly fast metabolism ,

My diet is pretty clean with most of my carbs coming from oats pasta rice potatoes and protien from chicken fillets and talapia fish fillets and sometimes tuna , I eat plenty of fruit and drink mainly water,

I do like a cheat day tho and will wolf down a Thai curry with rice and chips followed by cheese cake and cream ,

Oh and I'm also partial to one or two chocky chip cookies but not on the scale that I would have eaten them before I ever did a contest diet so I suppose some of what I learned earlier in the year has stuck with me .


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Great work in short time,very inspiring for younger lads,shows them what can be done,will keep an eye.


Thanks very much mate this is all still pretty new to me but I'm determined to give it my best and know it's what I want to do .


----------



## loganator

ok so i got my early finish from work today had a massive dinner and got to the gym at a resonable time to blast shoulders

had a couple of scoops of vemom pre workout which kicked in whilst stuck in traffic lol ....

session cconsisted of the following

lat raises warm up 20 x 15s 20 x 25s

Worked my way up to heavy forced seated sets with drop set finishes on 2 working sets and have been doing them like this for a couple of months now after watching one of Anth Bailes training vids and have really benefited strength wise from the change of routine

12 x 30s

10 x 45s seated with drop set to 12 x 20s standing

10 x 50s seated with drop set to 10 x 25s standing drop to 15 x15s

seated shoulder press warm up 15 x 50s

12 x 65s

12 x 90s

13 x 110s pb +2 with drop set to 15 x 50s alternating between full and short reps for max pump

reverse cable x overs rear delt

x 4 sets 4,5,6, 7 plates

seated hammer grip shoulder press

x 4 sets finishing on stack plus drop set

standing upright rows x 4 ts 5,6,7,8 plates pb don't normally go past 7 plates but just felt right so went for it and still kept it strict

A good sesh all in all with a pb on seated shoulder press ....glad i took some rest and food in yesterday now

Legs tommorrow gonna do my best to tear up the squat rack

Loganator ......


----------



## loganator

Leg day, whoop !

First sesh back squatting as flu and stomach bug in last week weeks meant I've been just ticking over on legs for last few sessions so think I'm gonna go for medium weight high reps hight sets

Go deep or go home ......


----------



## Milky

Food is fu*king hard to get right mate, l struggle like mad with meal timings some days.


----------



## loganator

Leg day, whoop !

First sesh back squatting as flu and stomach bug in last week weeks meant I've been just ticking over on legs for last few sessions so think I'm gonna go for medium weight high reps hight sets

Go deep or go home ......


----------



## loganator

Just got back from doing legs , feels great getting back into the swing of things again .......

stuck to my game plan of medium weight high reps/sets and kicked it off on the squat rack

bar x 30 to warm up then 30 x 60 kg warm up,

12 x 100kg with pauses at bottom of rep for 2 seconds before coming back up ( i like to go as deep as poss and just sit down with the bar can't go any deeper )

5 sets of 10reps x 140 kg deep as poss with pause at bottom on last rep

hack squat

15 x 80 kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 140kg

10 x 160kg

seated hamstrings

5 x 15 reps 11,13,15,17 blocks

seated leg extensions

5 sets of 15 reps 90,110,130,150lbs holding at top on every 5th rep then double drop set on last set right down to 30lbs squeezing every drop out lol

4 sets of 30reps x 66 kg standing calf raises , 10 x toes in 10 x toes out 10 x toes neutral = 1 set .........burn baby burn

walked out of the gym like robo cop style super pumped lol knees nearly folded up a couple of times ........

shot ghrp2 and mod grf 30 mins ago and gonna have some carbs and protien now , just feels great to be back on the squat rack after being ill

will start upping weight on squats again now week to week and probably split squats and hammy's into two sessions again when i feel ready

time for carbs nom !


----------



## Milky

Doing the GHRP and MOD GRF myself mate.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Doing the GHRP and MOD GRF myself mate.


tbh i do rate it , only 5 weeks into cycle with long esters and peps and already starting to break pb's that i set on my rebound earlier in the year, definatley slowly starting to regain weight after loosing weight for a couple of weeks and condition improving also


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> tbh i do rate it , only 5 weeks into cycle with long esters and peps and already starting to break pb's that i set on my rebound earlier in the year, definatley slowly starting to regain weight after loosing weight for a couple of weeks and condition improving also


Same as mate, never used them before so its all new to me all this.


----------



## loganator

5 months and 24 dys till the NABBA NWEST ..........

Getting excited already !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> 5 months and 24 dys till the NABBA NWEST ..........
> 
> Getting excited already !


Where is it mate ?

Will pop over for a session before that tho deffo :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> 5 months and 24 dys till the NABBA NWEST ..........
> 
> Getting excited already !


Keep us informed of the details mate...

If it fits in with work I might treat the missus to a weekend away


----------



## loganator

@Milky it's the same place you watched Pscarb at the NABBA Universe, be good to meet up before then for a sesh mate deffo

@Mingster it's on the 12th of May Southport Theatre and convention center , nice venue holds a couple of thousand peeps

Big jump up in classes for me from first timer to Mr class 3 as i entered a couple of Mr classes this year just for stage time before the Britain and placed in both of them , not so sure it was a good idea now as Mr class 3 this year was phenominal ....

Thing is there is no turning back now so i will stick to the same gameplan as this year and just make sure i have done everything possible to bring my best to the stage ,

Even though looking at how strong class 3 was this year i know there is a chance i may not come anywhere i will still be happy as long as i can compare my physique between the two years and see some decent improvement, for me thats what its about so as i said to anyone who asked this year

"I will do whatever i can do and go as far as i can go , and if i don't place it wont be for the want of trying "


----------



## crazypaver1

subbed


----------



## loganator

ok so chest day has come around again and i got an early finish from my work .....well the light i was using packed up so it was a good an excuse as any to pack up and head to the gym

session consisted of

Incline db press "proper incline not pussy incline lol"

warm up 20 x 50's

15x 75's

12 x 90's

12 x 110's

16 x 130's new pb + 1 rep,......previous pb was 15 reps @16st 1lbs currently 15st 12.5 lbs

5 x 150's followed by drop set 15 x 90 alternating between full and semi rep......

matched pb but felt a little awkward as i grabbed one of the db's off center on the handle but my mate had let it go so i just went for it and was happy matching my pb but honestly thought i had it in me to smash it by a couple of reps ....will see next week

Flat bench

20 x 60 k

12 x 100 k

8 x 140k with drop set to 5 x 100k drop set 8 x 60 with negative load finish x 4 reps

cable x overs

15 x 50

15 x 60

15 x 70

15 x 80

15 x 80

incline flys

15 x 30s

15 x 40s

15 x 50s

15 x 50s

feeling a bit better about training again after being ill and feel like im moving forward again ....only 11 weeks of bulk left

On a personal note i felt thicker and fuller than i ever have at this weight so think im moving in right direction again


----------



## loganator

shoulders today and stuck to the game plan of lift heavy with high reps and drop sets ,

sesh consisted of :-

latt raises

warm up 20 x 15s, 20 x 20's

15 x 30s strict standing

12 x 40s strict standing

10 x 50s seated

10 x 55s seated with drop set to10 x 25s standing strict,'pb i think cant remember if i used 50's or 55's for my heavy set last week lol'

8 x 55s seated + 2 helpers with drop set to 10 x 25's and drop set to 10 x 15s strict

seated db press

15 x 55's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

12 x 110's with drop set to 15 x 55's alternating partial to full reps on every 5 reps for pump

reverse cable x overs rear delt

15 x 40

15 x 50

15 x 60

15 x 70 drop set 10 x 50 drop again 10 x 30

standing latt raises cable

10 x 30

10 x 40

10 x 50

10 x 60 drop set 10 x 40 drop set 10 x 20

seated hammer grip press

15 x 70

15 x 90

15 x 110

15 x 130

10x 160 'stack' drop set 6 x 100 drop set 6 x 70 drop set 10 x 40

upright rows low cable

12 x 50

12 x 60

12 x 70

12 x 80

feeling leaner pretty much every day now particularly in the morning , weight increasing slowly but condition improving daily ....hovering around 16 st in best condition i have been in at this weight ......

have got till feb to hit 17 st but realise weight is just a number but just gives me a goal and a bit of motivation to get big enough for the Mr class

Thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

I'm exhausted just reading that session mate


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> I'm exhausted just reading that session mate


hehe thanks Mingster buddy , i do try mate , i do try .....


----------



## loganator

No work today so went to the gym after dinner ready to rock,

Back session consisted of

seated wide hammer grip latt pulldowns

20 x 50 kg

15 x 60 kg

12 x 70 kg

10 x 80 kg

12 x 110kg stack

15 x stack + 15kg

15 x stack + 15 kg with triple drop set repped out back up the stack

hammer strength pull downs

15 x 80kg

12 x 120kg

10 x 160kg drop set 8x 120 drop set 10 x 80

lying incline lever rows

20x 20kg

20 x40kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg drop set 8 x 60kg 8 x 40 kg 15 x 20 kg all strict with chest on pad no lower back movement

wide hammer grip latt pull downs beyhing neck

4 sets of 15 x 50,60,70,80

close grip standing pullovers

4 sets of 12 with moderate weight and good squeeze , went a little heavier than last week ,

Another good session under the belt , enjoyed it and was pumped 

tommorrow arms


----------



## loganator

working the body power expo next year with my sponsor and today he says have a look on the bodypower website at the athletes so i did and seen this ...

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/index.php/athletes



Got to admitt i was f*ckin stoked!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me mate, lot of reps there !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Fu*k me mate, lot of reps there !


Yep im in drop set mode at the moment i like feel the burn .... i go from high heavy strict back down repping through the weights to get a really good burn seems to have worked ok up to now


----------



## loganator

friday has come again and today was the gun show day lol!

db curls

warm up 2 x 20 reps 15's

10 x 30's each arm

10 x 40's each arm

10 x 50's each arm

10 x 60's each arm

10 x 60's each arm

tricep pushdowns high cable

15 x 60

15 x 80

15 x 100

15 x 120

10 x 130 drop set 10 x 80

preacher bb culs

12 x 20 k

12x 30 k

10 x 40 k

10 x 50k

tricep dip/pushdown machine

15 x 100

15x 120

15 x 140

15 x 160

super sets high cable curl machine horizontal pad , cable triccep extensions

x 4 sets of each x 15 reps moderate weight slow movement with good squeeze

had a home made aminio drink based on dats intra cellular hydration recipe about an hour before training and arms were blown to bits huge pump great session

Leg day tommorrow can't wait


----------



## loganator

back up to 16 st now wich was my biggest rebound weight earlier in the year .... condition better than last time i was at this weight so added a weight gain 1000 cal shake to my daily intake as i plan on hitting 17 st before i diet in feb

again weight is just a number but numbers give me a target same as weights reps etc lift big, eat big, grow big, rep out not drop out


----------



## loganator

Didn't do legs on Sat as i felt a bit of a cold coming on ....still went to gym but just did a little bit of chest and ate my self better for the rest of the weekend ....

Trained legs today though and had a decent session .... will update later


----------



## loganator

Did legs today and started as usual on the squat rack

Started with bar to warm up

Then did :

15 x 60 kg stopping at bottom of rep for last few

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 160kg

All reps done as low as possible sitting down on heels at bottom of rep ,

Managed 20k heavier than last week but felt a bit gassed after sets so didn't push it further ,

Will go for 180 again next week think I should easily achieve that,

Leg press deep reps again right down to the stop plate on every rep

10 x 240kg

10x 280 kg

10 x 320 kg

10 x 360kg

Superset of leg extensions and seated hamstrings

Legex 10 x 110

10 x 150

10 x 190

10 x 230

10 x 270 with drop set and helpers right back up the stack

Reps were held and squeezed on every 5th rep of each set for good burn

Seated hams

10 x 110

10 x 130

10 x 150

10 x 170

10 x 190 pb

Drop set back up the stack again ..... Walking like robocop by this point

Finishing on standing calf raises 10,10,10 inner, outer ,center 30 reps per set x 4

All at 77 kg an increase of 11kg from last week and a pb

Really enjoyed legs again and feeling stronger held back on squat but willpu**** next week

Weighed in at 16.2 creeping in right direction and holding condition well for a bulk so happy with progress will continue with same plan,

eat big lift big rep out !


----------



## loganator

chest today ....A day late as i only did legs yesterday

Started with incline db press again just repped out with 50's to warm up then ,

15 x 70's

12 x 90's

10 x 110's

17 x 130's new pb second week running 

7 x 150's new pb by 2 reps clean no help drop set to 65's x 25 reps alternating between short and full ....prob should have gone heavier on the drop set but thers always next week

Flat bench

15 x 60kg

12x 100kg

10 x 140kg dropset 8 x 100kg then 12 x 60kg + 2 helpers and 4 neg loads ...smashed what i did last week endurance wise in the drop set and first time ever got 10 with 140 with bench as second exercise

Cables

15 x 60

15 x 70

15 x80

15 x 80

incline flys

15 x 40's

15 x 50's

15 x 55's

15 x 55's

definatley the best chest session ever up to now ....3 more reps on the 150's and i will have hit one of my goals , i may try skipping the rep out with the 130's just to see what i get with the 150's but im worried about not being warm enough for the 150's if i skip it ....

Went watching my nephew play footie tonight too lol he's 5 years old and already got good control etc little guy scored about 10 goals think his hand must have been aching from all the celebratory slaps lol .....

Priceless .......


----------



## Milky

Deffo up for a session with you mate, one weekend maybe ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Deffo up for a session with you mate, one weekend maybe ?


Yep ! anytime Milky


----------



## loganator

No work on again today so got up ate , clened the windows , did me washin "yes i do my own washin" ate again and went to the gym ......

Feeling good about this bulk now , just feel normal really but with more enthusiasm and ready to unleash on the iron ,

Been smashing pb's all week and kept it up today im glad to say , maybe i will fullfill my bulking goals if i can continue like this ..... i hope so after the rocky start i had to this blog with illness etc ..

also iv'e had a lot on my mind recently as i have been living with and taking care of my nan as she's got cancer but im well pleased to say she has only got one chemo session left now and she will hopefully be bouncing back by crimbo,

Just seeing her pick up a bit knowing she is nearly done with it all has given me a bit of a boost and i'm more focused than i was earlier in the year .....

On a mission now to smash goals and step up to the mark for next year , Ok i'll shut it now and tell you how the session went

Did latt raises first as usual and warmed up repped with 15's and 25's ,then did ....

12 x 30's

10 x 40's

10 x 50's seated resonably strict with drop set standing x 10 with 25's

7 x 60's + 3 helpers new PB* seated with drop set to 10 x 30's drop set again 15 x 15's #pumped

seated bd press warmed up with 50's then did...

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 110's NEW PB* drop set 15 x 60's alternating short and full reps

reverse cable x overs rear delt

15 x 50, 60 ,70, 80, 90

seated latt raises on machine

worked up to stack through 4 sets and repped out and did another drop set , just thought i would add these for a change as i felt i needed something else in the routine , was just on one really

seated hammer grip shoulder press

worked up to stack+ spare block NEW PB* through 5 sets then drop set back down the stack

finished of on low pulley upright rows x 4 sets worked my way to -1 from stack another PB * ( no drop set lol )

Am actually thinking of changing my name to Max drop set as i like them so much .......

Got a few new pics to add from yesterday but have to get them from my phone so will post them when i can ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Back session today and to keep in spec with the week so far i thought i would go heavy and try to break some PB's

Trained with my mate Dawn who i go way back with the thai boxing with , a female that takes no prisoners when it comes to training and who has recently come over to bodybuilding after a few injuries in thai , mma etc ...Dawn is hoping to do the NABBA Nwest figure next may and is looking on target .

Started with wide hammer grip latt pulldowns

did 6 sets and worked up to the stack + a 20 k plate new PB* then dropp setted back down the stack

then did hammer strength pull downs x 4 sets of 10 working up to 200kg new PB* by 40k followed by a series of drop sets 40kg at a time back down to 80 kg ,

Doing 5 plates a side honestly felt the same as doing 4 plates last week .... i dont feel any different in my self just stronger

On to close grip pulldowns

wasn't really counting weight but did 4 sets of 10 and went about 3 plates heavier than last week ....... Been doing them how pscarb showed me since training with him at olympic a couple of months ago and i really don't need to go heavy as i get a really good stretch and feel my back engage way more than my bicep since changing to this style

did super set of 4 x wide grip seated rows and 4 x standing pullovers to finish off .

Maybe my gains and strength will slow as i go on so i'm grabbing everything i can at the moment and still hoping to hit the goals that i set at the beggining of this bulk that are now seeming a little more achievable than when i started ....

also Happy Birthday!! @Milky !! i'm saving a really big leg session for you as you prezzie mate


----------



## loganator

Guns today then legs tommorrow ......hmmmmm wonder if Milky will show up for his Birthday leg beasting lol


----------



## loganator

A few pics of my current condition at 16st 1 ish .......10 more weeks of bulk to go !


----------



## Oztrix

Keep up the great work pal, subbed.


----------



## loganator

Oztrix said:


> Keep up the great work pal, subbed.


Cheers pal , were do you train in Wigan ?


----------



## Oztrix

I am currently training at profiles gym down near robin park, but used to train in Catts. Recognized the set up from your vid.


----------



## loganator

Trained with my mate Dawn again today and did arms ,

Thought I would switch things up a little from last week because I've not really been feeling sore .....

Warmed up with 4x 20 with 15's as my left bicep is just a bit twingy

Started with concentration hammer curls on an incline bench , did the following sets .....

10 x 15's

10 x 25's

10 x 30's

10 x 35's

10 x 35's

Felt no need to go heavy as all reps were performed slowly with full stretch

Went on to dips

Did 2 x sets of 15 with bodyweight , then added the belt with chain

15 x 10 k

15 x 15 k

15 x 20 k

15 x 25k drop set to 10 x bodyweight

Did 4 sets of 15 standing straight bar curls working from 15k to 25 with a drop set back to 15k .....

I decided to totally mix my reps to blast my biceps and really try to hit them so I did some sets 5 full 5 stopping halfway down on the way down (putting the brakes on on the way down is a lot harder than stopping shy on the way up ) and 5 partials ,

Then on other sets I would do one ful one stopping halfway down and one partial and so one so my arms didn't know WTF to expect lol .... I found these more effective for pump than anything

Then we did some close grip on the smith machine with 4 sets of 15 working up to 60 kg just nice strict pumpers

To finish we supersetted standing cable curls on the horizontal pad and tricep pulldowns with the rope and balls to separate the triceps and finish off

Again cracking pump and great session really enjoying training ....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Never done weighted dips at this weight with 25 k on the chain so I can actually say I've hit a pb every training day this week ,

Happy ? Yes !


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff mate:thumbup1:

Do you never have a rest day? lol...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Do you never have a rest day? lol...


Yes Mingster mate lol ,

Im down to 5 days a week now and was on 6 because i had split leg day into 2 sessions when i was on form but don't think im quite back to full swing with legs and have decided that when i do split them again i will fit it in with another session somewhere because i decided i need at least 2 days rest per week .........

I guess i married the gym lol cos i fkin love it haha ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Yes Mingster mate lol ,
> 
> Im down to 5 days a week now and was on 6 because i had split leg day into 2 sessions when i was on form but don't think im quite back to full swing with legs and have decided that when i do split them again i will fit it in with another session somewhere because i decided i need at least 2 days rest per week .........
> 
> I guess i married the gym lol cos i fkin love it haha ! :lol:


Oh, I love it too mate. But it would love me to death very quickly if I gave it the chance lol...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Oh, I love it too mate. But it would love me to death very quickly if I gave it the chance lol...


Two days off now , really don't know what i will do with myself today mingster normally train Saturdays ...........

I suppose i will have to endulge my second favourite passtime ......EATING ! :lol:

Lets see if i can nom my self a bit closer to that illusive 17stone mark haha .......

Have a great weekend anyone reading this !!!!!


----------



## loganator

All going well on the eating front but do seem to be sticking at around 16.1/16.2 maybe this will start to move as i keep up the higher calories although my general condition seems to be improving ......

Feeling a little sniffley again but not sure if this is due to being out in the cold yesterday or upping my test to 1g a week as it's the first time i've done such a dosage ,

Generally though feeling decent and very hard more than anything ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

been sorting my work van out all day today so i can get it sold , thing is it's got to go had a totaly **** year in the building trade this year and feel its time to get shut and turn the corner concentrating on my training and getting my pt course finished ......just cant justify the insurance and road tax when it's been sat there half the year doing nothing , plus my car has a big enough boot to stick my tools in if i do get a few jobs so time to economise .......oh well i never expected to be rich doing bodybuilding lol so things gotta go , im sure thingd will pick up when i finish my pt course .......

anyways i havnt been the gym today im changing my rest days around this week so i can get my van done and get rid of this bloody cold .......

im sure i will be ready to train again tomorrow i hate missing but sometimes better to rest and hit it when you are fit rather than run yourself into the ground....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

was full of a cold this morning done next to nothing all day .....

on a positive note weighed in at 16st 5 woohoo!9 lbs to go lol


----------



## loganator

Hi chaps ,

Made it back to the gym today and trained chest , tbh i was just going to do a tick over session and go home as i'm not 100% yet but feeling a bit better .....

Ended up matching nearly everything i did last week and threw some super setted inc and flat flys to finish ,

Felt a bit cold and ****e after but was glad to have been to the gym as i was getting a bit down not being able to get in there ......

got my self a protien and sat in the brew room in the gym after i finished my sesh and was telling a friend my symptoms and she recons mumps is going round and i may have had that due to my salival glands being swollen plus flu/cold like symptoms headache, joint pain ,fever ......

Anyways im on the mend now plenty of fluids and grub ....The Loganator will be back lol

Sorry for the lack of detail to my workout but one of those days chaps .....

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Been a bit "odd " myself this week mate, no desire to train and very very little energy for some reason.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Been a bit "odd " myself this week mate, no desire to train and very very little energy for some reason.


f**kin hate being ill , infact i f**kin hate anything that interferes with my training in general ..... checked my temp and its still up but not sky high and it bugs when im eating as my glands ache but think i will be right in the next couple of days as i think this sh*t runs for about 5 days and i beeen ill now since sunday.......

was very surprised that i matched my sesh last week esp after how i been feeling , think i just got p**sed off with sitting around and had to get it done , hope i don't suffer tommorrow for it but we will have to see , think im on the tail end of it now tbh ,

Hope you soon back on form mate , you juiced at mo or just using peps ?


----------



## Milky

Currently not using anything mate thankfully.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Currently not using anything mate thankfully.


Ahh i see mate ..wasn't sure


----------



## kingdale

I have been the same with a cold and feeling a bit crap. Its getting food down i struggle with when im not 100%.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> I have been the same with a cold and feeling a bit crap. Its getting food down i struggle with when im not 100%.


managed 2 decent chicken fillets with some sweet chilli sauce for tea could be bothered chewing rice or anything else with my saliva glands swollen although i am still hungry , hmmmmmm?.........

Maybe a good excuse to treat myself to something nice purely medicinal of course ......chocky gatau with cream coming on me thinks lol


----------



## kingdale

loganator said:


> managed 2 decent chicken fillets with some sweet chilli sauce for tea could be bothered chewing rice or anything else with my saliva glands swollen although i am still hungry , hmmmmmm?.........
> 
> Maybe a good excuse to treat myself to something nice purely medicinal of course ......chocky gatau with cream coming on me thinks lol


great minds think alike pizza and rhubarb crumble coming up for me we are bulking its good for us.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> great minds think alike pizza and rhubarb crumble coming up for me we are bulking its good for us.


Yep it's all good at this stage mate especially if your under the weather ....choc gatau defrosting as we speak


----------



## Keeks

:whistling: You know what Im going to say now dont you?!? Struggling to eat stuff when poorly, quark goes down a treat and its easy to get down ya. :thumb:

Hope ya feeling better soon though, know what you mean when you say its suh an inconvenience being ill, it really is so frustrating, feels like its lost time but just one of those things isnt it!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> :whistling: You know what Im going to say now dont you?!? Struggling to eat stuff when poorly, quark goes down a treat and its easy to get down ya. :thumb:
> 
> Hope ya feeling better soon though, know what you mean when you say its suh an inconvenience being ill, it really is so frustrating, feels like its lost time but just one of those things isnt it!


Yes Keeks exactly , soon as i start making progress too .......

Been setting new pb's every day last week then not trained this week untill today , soooo frustrating esp when im having to step up the classes this year into much stronger competition .......

i suppose you can't expect to be free of ilness 365 days a year but im sure it feels worse when your preping for something as it just adds to it mentally

not to worry tho..... Al be back !


----------



## loganator

Think i may have to buy some quark now just to see what all the fuss is about lol


----------



## Keeks

Yeah I can imagine, but this time of year theres so many bugs, I guess its to be expected to pick up at least one bug, and still got about 22 weeks to go so best to get the bugs out of the way now!

Definately DEFINATELY get some quark, its ace!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Yeah I can imagine, but this time of year theres so many bugs, I guess its to be expected to pick up at least one bug, and still got about 22 weeks to go so best to get the bugs out of the way now!
> 
> Definately DEFINATELY get some quark, its ace!!!!!! :thumb:


ye i thought i had the bugs out of the way a few weeks ago i had flu then that stomach winter bug in the same 3 weeks ,

finally getting my squat back up and now this lol .....

Your right tho its erarly days but i fell i need to makea lot more progress before i cut and with a 16 week diet to do that only leaves me 6 weeks of bulk left waaaa!


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> ye i thought i had the bugs out of the way a few weeks ago i had flu then that stomach winter bug in the same 3 weeks ,
> 
> finally getting my squat back up and now this lol .....
> 
> Your right tho its erarly days but i fell i need to makea lot more progress before i cut and with a 16 week diet to do that only leaves me 6 weeks of bulk left waaaa!


Lol, I know it feels like not enough time, Im already panicking! Think I'll be dieting for about 18 weeks so not long left not before prep starts, but at least we can enjoy Xmas first!

Eeek, you've been unlucky there then, so hopefully now you've had everything, you should be ok for the rest of the winter.


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Lol, I know it feels like not enough time, Im already panicking! Think I'll be dieting for about 18 weeks so not long left not before prep starts, but at least we can enjoy Xmas first!
> 
> Eeek, you've been unlucky there then, so hopefully now you've had everything, you should be ok for the rest of the winter.


God i hope so !


----------



## loganator

perked up a bit more today so managed shoulders .......

started with the usual db lateral raises and did pretty much the same as last week 6 sets working up to 2 main working sets of ...

10 x 50's with drop set 10 x 25's

10 x 60's with drop set 10 x 30's and again 10 x 15's

pump felt like toothache in the shoulders and felt the need to lean my arms on any peice of equiptment possible between sets to take the weight off my shoulders and releive the pain #superpumped

seated shoulder press again followed same spec as last week doings sets of 10's through 50's 70's 90's then working set of 17 x 110's new PB* 2 better than last week , with drop set to 55's as i couldn't see 60's anywhere and wanted to get on with it so repped out doing mixed partials and full reps

had a change up for rear delts this week as i didn't feel i was hitting them as i wantd to for the last few weeks so did lying rear laterals off the incline bench and did 5 high rep sets working up to the 40's with a couple of drop sets to finish ,

Then did the rears again on the pec deck with reverse grip x 5 sets working quite heavy ...this hit the spot and felt isolated on the rear delts so its on the menu next week for sure

did some seated hammergrip press on the machine x 5 sets working up to the stack + 2 spare plates for 12 reps another new PB* with drop sets going all the way up the stack and failure on 3 or 4 plates #lightweight

Finished again on upright rows on the low cable x 4 sets working down the stack quite heavy same as last week really ........

Protien and carbs post workout and a humongus tea of chicken and pasta followed by cheese cake .......

Making the most of bulk time !

Loganator


----------



## Milky

I am getting there mate.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I am getting there mate.


good to hear mate ! .....when we havin that session?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> good to hear mate ! .....when we havin that session?


Either one weekend or over christmas.

:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Either one weekend or over christmas.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Nice 1 ....If it ends up over Cristmas it could turn into 2 sessions lol one in the gym and 1 down the pub :beer:


----------



## loganator

Went to work today ....well i have to do some work lol ! put a floor down with some underfloor heating for a mate at the gym , pays for the chicken lol ......

got to the gym at about 4.30 and trained back ....

Started with wide hammer grip latt pulls and worked up to the stack + 20 kg disc with drop sets to finish

then did hammer strength pull downs worked up to 200kg and drop setted 40kg at a time back down to 80 kg

seated close grip 'high pullley' Pscarb super stretch style x 4 sets and went about 3 plates heavier than last week so must be getting some benefit from the change of style as i can't normally go heavy on these PB*

Had a change up and did tbar rows close grip x 4 sets of 12 @40,60,80,100kg PB*

finished off with 4 sets of close grip pullovers on the high cable Pscarb style and again seemed easy so went a couple of plates heavier PB*

Feeling better than i did earlier in the week and almost back in full swing again .......

Have a great weekend folks but don't forget......... rep out, don't drop out , drop set , one more rep !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

weighed in today @ 16st 7 lbs ....6 weeks of bulk left half a stone to target weight of 17 stone, i'm thinking i can possibly do it now without putting on to much lard as i seem to be getting heavier but fat levels staying the same or possibly getting leaner ,

Definately a lot leaner now than when i started this bulk 8 weeks ago @ 15 st 7 lbs ....

just a small job to finish tommorrow , can't wait to hit the gym

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Going to film chest day tommorrow as I feel I'm making some progress and want to do record it as a bit of a marker to look back at for future reference ......

Last week I got 7 reps on the incline db so I'm going to do my best to get closer to my end of bulk goal which is 10 clean ....

My previous best was 5 reps at the best of my postcontest rebound about 8 weeks after the Britain ,

Well I've said it now so it has got to be done and said I'll film it do no backing out lol,

The reason i have these goals is to push my self with my training and hopefully build more muscle in the progress.....I just fond I do much better with things if I set myself a task that I don't thinking have much chance of doing then worky ass off to do it or get as close as possible ,

Just hope I don't come across as a cnut with a big ego although I have no intention of hiding my light under a bushel and just want people to see what can be done and just how hard you can train if you put your all into it.......

In February 2012 i had never even been to a show and by June I had placed top 3 in 5 competitions including winning the NWest 1st timers and winning the Britain 1st timers ,

Although I don't expect to clean up in class 3 next year I have no intention of training with anything other than full intensity with the goal thrashing the previous season me !

I just hope people can get this and see why I the goals and what this blog is about ......

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Rant over lol WTF ......


----------



## Mingster

Nothing wrong with believing in yourself mate.

We all need a bit of this...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Nothing wrong with believing in yourself mate.
> 
> We all need a bit of this...


Think that just became a pre heavy set gym saying mate !

Absolute classic


----------



## loganator

bit of footage from todays session


----------



## Mingster

Nice pressing mate, though you'll have the anti dropping weights brigade out in force lol


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Nice pressing mate, though you'll have the anti dropping weights brigade out in force lol


No 20 plates were harmed in the making of this video , they got tidied up after each set and they all lived happily ever after


----------



## Milky

I aint fu*king training with you if your throwing them fu*kers about !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I aint fu*king training with you if your throwing them fu*kers about !


There will be no throwing of weights I can assure you Milky .....

Pscarb is coming down next week and I think I'm more worried about someone leaving a set of dumbells out whilst he's there .... The kids in there are murder but I've got a lot of them trained now .... When there at least anyways


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> There will be no throwing of weights I can assure you Milky .....
> 
> Pscarb is coming down next week and I think I'm more worried about someone leaving a set of dumbells out whilst he's there .... The kids in there are murder but I've got a lot of them trained now .... When there at least anyways


You having a session with Paul then mate, nice one.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> There will be no throwing of weights I can assure you Milky .....
> 
> Pscarb is coming down next week and I think I'm more worried about someone leaving a set of dumbells out whilst he's there .... The kids in there are murder but I've got a lot of them trained now .... When there at least anyways


Oh and l didnt mean the throwing mate l meant they are some heavy lifts !

I will look like a tart :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Oh and l didnt mean the throwing mate l meant they are some heavy lifts !
> 
> I will look like a tart :lol:


Lmao , don't worry Milky I make most people I train with look like tarts lol :laugh:

Seriously tho mate it would be great if you came !


----------



## loganator

Starting to think maybe i turned the gas up too quick after thinking i had got rid of my cold as i have had the sniffles again at the gym ...don't know if it's because its so bloody cold in there after being ill or if i have not quite got rid of it but not back to 100% and reallty just been matching what i did last week on chest yesterday and on shoulders again today ,

started as always on latt raises and worked up to 2 working sets of 10 x 50's with a drop set to 25's and a set of 60's with a drop set to 30's ang again to 15's

seated press did 4 sets working up to a rep out of 17 x 110's and a drop set to 65's

did reverse grip reverse seat on the peck deck and nearly stacked it ...quite and improvement on last week but a new exercise so i would think gains in strength would be made quick compared to something i have been doing for months .........

That has just actually made me think that i did make changes to my routine a couple of months ago and have had my best gains to date since then ...maybe i will have another switch up in a couple of weeks if i feel stuck when this cold has well and truly gone

did standing rear delts on a different peck deck machine just because i want to work more on my rear delts so stepping up the rear delt plan .....x 4 sets to heavy set with drop set x 2

seated hammer grip machine press x 4 sets working to 15 reps with stack + 2 spare plates new PB * drop set back down the stack ...........

just realised ive been harping on about not feeling im making progress this week and hit another pb today ' note to self....im never happy lol , don't change '

finished with shruggs on the hammer grip frame and did 4 decent sets working up to about 115 k

on a personal note nan was supposed to have her last chemo today but they decided at christies that she couldn't have it as her bloods were too low again and said she needs a transfusion instead ....the one good thing they said weather it be long or short term good news was that she isn't having anymore chemo treatment ....

Im just so fkin glad she can get back to as close to normality as possible for cristmas at least ...well done Nan proud of you old scool !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

did legs last night only got to the gym late so changed my session around to blast it out in 50 mins , got the most rediculous leg pump ever ....

will update later after work,

Nan went to christies but they said she couldn't have her last chemo and said instead she needs a blood transfusion so she's gone back today ,

they did however say she isn't having anymore chemo so atleast she has the chance to bounce back for christmas which for now is a good thing atleast ,

Im not going to talk too much about this but wanted a personal note to reflect on in my journal as i thought it was her last treatment ...just to say she has done really well and saying that im proud of her is an understatement ,

loganator


----------



## loganator

quick update on last nights leg sesh ...

did 8 sets of leg extensions and did them first which is something i dont normally do unless it's a few light warm up sets before squatting , wanted to hit them hard whilst i didnt have a lot of time and didn't fancy going mad on squats cos im still a little chesty ......

so i came down the stack to 290 and repped for 15 pb* was to be expected because i have never done them with fresh legs

added the 3 slide over extra discs just to see what i had left and repped for 15 again pb*

went for another set at same weight and got 10 so decided it was time to drop set back up the stack and did a total of about 5 drop sets right back up to 3 lil plates and repped out till there was nothing left

went on to hack squat x 4 sets of 10 @ 40, 80,120,160kg felt pumped already from leg ex so was a bit difficult but good in a super pumped up quadzilla way

did seated hams x 4 sets down to 16 plates on the stack and back up through drop sets

gym was nearly shutting so had to finish off with 4 x sets of 30 standing calf raises alternating foot stance ,

nothing like the biggest leg sesh i have ever done and only took 50 mins but my tear drops and anteroirs felt like they were gonna pop so think i will try the same again for a few weeks and add more hammys

Loganator


----------



## loganator

back sesh today and kicked it off with wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets working down to the stack +25kg pb* then drop setted back down the stack

hammer strength pull downs 4 sets of 10 @80,120,160,200kg then drop setted back down a 20 kg plate per set until back at 80kg

seated close grip high cable Pscarb style ... did 4 sets down to 2 plates from bottom of stack pb* gettinfg stronger each week on these so must be good for me 'cheers buddy' again drop sets back up the stack

thought i would have a change and did seated wide grip low cable overhand grip for 4 sets and pulled 50/60,70,80kg no need for big weigt on these as a new exercise and quite strict , felt good for such a short movement so think i will keep these in for a while

finished off as always with close grip pull overs high cable x 4 sets really good stretch and contraction

Another decent one under my belt and dare i say it feeling like i am finally binning ths cold i had 

guns tommorrow with Gary 'boulders for shoulders' Furguson .......Nabba Britain class 2 competetor and utter unit , ....thinking of packing the sick bag for that one and looking forward too it , great to train with other competetors so much to learn from these experienced guys

loganator


----------



## loganator

Trained arms yesterday with Gary Furguson NABBA Class 2 , an absolute Unit of a man and really nice chap to boot!

and Sarah Mura NABBA trained physique

As was expected it was heavy and fast all the way through and ended up having a brilliant sesh with Gary giving me a good push through the sets ....

Got some pics of me and Gary after the session and will post them when I can get to my computer later,

Did tricep pushdowns x4 and stacked it

Standing db curls x 4 sets with 60's working set

Close grip tricep press x 4 sets with 100k working set and drop sets

Standing straight bar curls low cable x 4 sets working sets of stack and plus 10 and plus 20 k plates

Seated tricep pushdowns x 4 sets can't remember exactly what weight but i was following Gary leg arms Furguson so let's just say it was heavy lol

Finished off with seated preacher curls x 4 sets and drop sets to finish ,

Gary is down again in a few weeks to put me through the mangle on legs this time .... I must love punishment because I can't wait lol ,

Thanks for reading and have a great weekend , will post pics later

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Some pics of me and Gary Furguson after the arm session yesterday ....now you can see why i call him leg arms


----------



## loganator

been to gym again today ...battered leg extensions, hammys and calfs again ....sore already woop

Making up for time spent ill when i should of been hammering them legs .....not gonna let this slip now

never quit


----------



## Milky

I would love to do every body part with you over the space of a few weeks if you think you could make time for me mate.

See how you do each different body part etc....


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I would love to do every body part with you over the space of a few weeks if you think you could make time for me mate.
> 
> See how you do each different body part etc....


Milky you can come any time mate , just let me know when and what days you want to come ....


----------



## loganator

Trained chest with my mate stu at the gym today and decided it was time for a change up as i have trained incline db first for the last month or so and decided it was time to flat bench first for a change

warmed up with 20 x 60k

then 20 x 100k

12 x 140k

5 x 160k with drop sets of 4 x 120 then 4 x 100 and 10 x 60 followed by helper reps and 5 negative loads to finish

did seated incline hammer strength press on the machine rather than incline db because i wanted to have a change up

10 x 80k

10x120k

10x 140k

finished off with 4 sets of flat db flys x 12 reps each working up to the 50's

felt i had done enough from how pumped i felt so decided to do a couple of sets of preachers with the e z bar and 5 sets of forearms with 3 working sets of 80k on the seated crush lever machine

dropped a couple of pounds again without trying and abs and legs come through more this week ...........God knows how quick im going to cut when i start to diet if i keep the rest of my protocol as it is now but i suppose that can only be a good thing as i intend to be sliced by the time i get to competition time , i think it's the high test and introduction of peps niether of which were in the mix last season as i just ran tren/mast and some gh and went a little fat whilst bulking .....

like i always say the best person to learn from is yourself and i am learning quite a bit about what works for me in my second season

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Been hit with a bug mate, not eaten in 24 hours and really not well.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Been hit with a bug mate, not eaten in 24 hours and really not well.


Loads of people have had it mate , i had it about 4 weeks ago stomach flu and have had a cold and now chesty have decided that im gonna roll through it as im fkuced off with letting things get in the way of my training ....

It's not a case of if we will get knocked over mate it is a question of if we stay down and give up or get back up and kick some ass !!!!

that winter bug is a bast**d though mate but thankfully doesn't last long hope your soon back on your feet

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Been hit with a bug mate, not eaten in 24 hours and really not well.


when do you start your works hols mate ?


----------



## loganator

went to do a bit of last minute crimbo shopping today got stuck in traff ic and couldnt really find what i wanted but got my self a nice firetrap tshirt for crimbo day .......think the selling point was it was an xxl and stil tight on me so i bought it lol  ......well at least im honest haha

had some dinner and headed to the gym for another leg sesh......

same speck as my last 2 sesions and started with leg extensions and did about 8 sets with 3 working sets with a 10k increase from the last session coming from a 10 plate and spare pin through the stack pb* then drop sets and helper all the way back up the stack to a measly 3 plates with helpers lol,

hack squats nice and deep

10 x 80 k

10 x 120k

11 x 160 k working set pb* by one rep

7 x 160k working set

4 sets of seated hammys with 2 working sets

4 sets of 30 standing calf raises to finish

think maybe i will drop the seated hammys for leg press and start doing a ham sesh on saturdays to hit them properly

Loganator


----------



## loganator

shoulders tonight as my week has been changed around slightly but there you go........

started with latt raises 6 sets with 2 working sets of 10 x 50's with drop set of ten to 25's then 10 x 60's with drop sets to 10x 30's and 10 x 15's

seated db press x 4 sets working up to 17 reps with the 110's followed by a drop set ........exact same amount of reps as last week matching my pb ,

I think next week i need to get the 130's out to see how i go but i've been putting it off cos i would have rather worked up more gradually but unfortunatly its 110's or 130's so i have been working my reps right up on the 110's before i take the step up .......130s it is next week then

another change up from last week for rear delts as im trying to find something that i can say really hits them besides the peck deck in reverse grip.......so i did rear latt raises on the latteral pivot frame we have at the gym and did them bent over trying to isolate , felt ok but really wanting to hit them more and not really feeling it as i want .......followed by 4 sets reverse on the peck deck

next week i will try single arms bent over db rows

did seated hammer grip press on the machine with 2 working sets with the stack then stack + 2 plates with a drop set and got a really good last set out with 10 reps at max + 2 and drop sets to failure all he way back up the stack to 3 measly plates

finished with 4 strict sets of db front raises as a change from my usual upright rows

had a bit of a squeeze in the back room to finish off and took a couple of pics , will post when i get chance .....

Will have to start posing and cardio again in next couple of weeks , nearly time to start the real work

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained back yesterday with my mate Stu ......pretty similar to last weeks session but had a little change up,

did hammer strength pulls first instead of hammer grip pull downs to see if i would pull more weight and tbh i dont think i did but i did notice that my hammer grip pull downs were affected by a 25 kg drop when done second instead of first so back to the original plan on that one ,

i did 4 sets seated close grip high pulley and 4 sets hammer grip pulls beyhind neck same weight reps as last week and finished as always on close grip pullovers and did go about 3 plates heavier on the stack and most definately felt stronger on them than last week so some improvement was made at least ,

a decent session overall but think i will possibly be trying another change up as i feel my gains have slowed a little bit poss due to still having a bad chest but probably because im ready for a change up again

i don't like to change things too much but i think sometimes a well though change to a routine is whats needed to get things moving again when its going stale ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

decided to do a bit and peices day at the gym today and decided hams calfs and rear delts was needing my attention .......

4 x seated hams with 2 working and one drop set back up the stack

4 sets of stiff leg deads with 2 working sets @ 100 and 140 kg

4 sets of good mornings with 2 working sets @60 and 80 kg

6 sets of 30 standing calf raises with alternating stance for a good burn

4 sets of bent over single arm db rows with 2 working sets @110lbs " felt i could have gone heavier but didnt have any lifting straps to assist "

4 of each supersets of reverse seated peck deck rear delt and reverse cable x overs .......

Will be training chest on monday and am pleased to say that i have @Milky and @Dave from UK-M joining me for the day ...really looking forward to that one should be exellent to train with some other UK-M members .....

Loganator


----------



## defdaz

Make sure you take photos guys!


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Make sure you take photos guys!


Will take my cam if @Milky and @Dave are happy with that and get some footage of the working sets at least


----------



## Guest

No probs by me mucka


----------



## Guest

Thanks for having us up there pal, cracking session that m8. Really enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Thanks for having us up there pal, cracking session that m8. Really enjoyed it :thumb:


both welcome any time nice to train with some UK-M members, really enjoyed having you both mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Had a great chest sesh with Milky and Dave and my mate Stu today at Catts .....

both trained really well and had a good session with us although im hoping they are sore tommorrow or i aint done my job proper lol

started with flat bench and working up to a triple drop set from 160kg finishing on negs

did the tapered incline machine x 4 sets

finished on 4 x super sets of flat and incline flys nice and strict to finish ......

really enjoyed having Dave and Milky for a sesh and good of them to drive up to train with us ,

thanks for coming chaps , welcome any time

Loganator


----------



## loganator

couple of pics of us after training today ....notice i have the most sweat on me lol


----------



## Milky

loganator:3761633 said:


> View attachment 105171
> View attachment 105172
> 
> 
> couple of pics of us after training today ....notice i have the most sweat on me lol


----------



## Milky

loganator:3761633 said:


> View attachment 105171
> View attachment 105172
> 
> 
> couple of pics of us after training today ....notice i have the most sweat on me lol


Thats coz me and Dave are cool fu*kers like those two of Pulp Fiction.

Dave is the black fella FTR coz l can dance like Travolta ¡¡¡


----------



## ditz

Milky said:


> Thats coz me and Dave are cool fu*kers like those two of Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Dave is the black fella FTR coz l can dance like Travolta ¡¡¡


You can almost see the conversation in that picture

"you ever given a foot massage?"

"sh1t yeah, got my technique down and everything"


----------



## Guest

Im the foot fcukin master! Haha


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Thats coz me and Dave are cool fu*kers like those two of Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Dave is the black fella FTR coz l can dance like Travolta ¡¡¡


haha actually it's because i just went the bog then dryed my hands on the bottom of my tshirt no fcukin way i can get a proper sweat on in this weather lol ......

wot? you actually thought catts gym has the heating on lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loganator

big leg sesh with NABBA's Mr Class 2 Gary Furguson planned for tommorrow.....I did arms with the guy a couple of weeks ago and nick named him 'leg arms' cos they are huge lol ,

Glad i didn't over do the grog yesterday now as i told him i am going to send him home a broken man when we do legs .... A bit of a tall order maybe but i am prepared to break myself in the process so it's all good .....

Deffo taking the hd cam and filming the working sets for this one as i intend there to be crazy heavy leg extensions followed by squat or hack squat leg press and lunges , o yes and probly half a dozen sets of calfs for good measure.......

If my chest has cleared up enough i may even go for puke mode lol ....I know you would all love me to get that on film for ya lol

Hope you all had a great day yesterday , enjoy the rest of your hols

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Yeah were busy tomorow mate :whistling:

Sometime soon tho yeah !!!


----------



## loganator

Trained with NABBA's Mr class 2 Gary Furguson today and treated him to a leg session .......

Started as i have for the last couple of weeks with about 8 sets of leg extensions with 3 working sets finishing on the stack + 25 kg and 3 drop sets back up the stack with helpers on every set and holding and squeesing the last set to failure on a lightweight 3 blocks .........tear drops and anteriors were pumped to max after this and went on to hack squats ......

Hack squat sets of 10 x 80, 120, and 2 working sets of 10 x 160 which was 3 reps better than last week on my second working set and a new pb* for me woop !

told Gary to get another 20k on his last working set as he looked a bit to comfy following me and seemed to do the trick and get him blowing lol , well i wasn't going to suffer alone was i ?!!! haha

we debated on doing leg press and decided the damage had been done and itcertainly felt like it to me so i agreed and we finished off by doing adductors and abductors in super sets on the machine for 4 sets and also did 4 sets of 30 on the standing calf raise with alternating stance ....

must have done something right as i deffo felt a bit jubby by the time we had done hacks so happy enough with that ,next time were doing Garys leg routine with squats and front squats to kick off so should be a welcome return after another couple of weeks of this one .....

Have trained with Gary a couple of times now and have to say he is a Beast of a man to train with and an absolute gent to speak to im very appreaciative of him taking time to come down and give me a push with my training and moreso because he actually lives near the lakes and takes him 1hr 20 mins drive to get here .......

think that deserves a massive thanks and shows the commitment that people put into this game .....got to say as i have only been competing for a year i never thought i would meet and make friends of so many decent people as i have recently ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained shoulders today with one of the lads at Catts my mate Paul from Warrington ....

same spec to start with 6 sets of latt raises concluding with 2 working sets @10 x 50's with a drop set of 10 x 25's then 12 x 60's new pb*and drops sets of 10 x 30's and 20 x 15's new pb*

went on to seated shoulder press and did 12 x 50's 10 x 70's 10 x 90's and as promised ditched the 110's and got the 130's out for my working set ....

i expected to struggle with the 130's as i have never shoulder pressed them before but actually managed .............drum roll .....lol!

130's x 13 seated db press new pb* by a mile , very happy with that !

you may remember i said i had been struggling to feel it on my rear delt exercises and have tried eveything in the last few weeks and tryed again this week to find an exercise that siuts me so i did bent over reverse cable x overs that felt ok x 4 sets then i actually found THE exercise for me in the form of an adapted bent over bd latt raise/row hybrid type movement from under the bench i was leaning on and i can say i have now found the delt exercise for my genetics after a month of looking and being dissapionted ....actually felt like tooth ache in my shoulders again  and have to thank Wayne Catt of Catts Gym for this one ...thankyou mate why didn't i ask sooner lol

did seated shoulder press x 4 sets with a stack + 10 kg disc working set for 12 reps new pb* and drop sets back up the stack ...yes i do believe i like drop sets ,

finished on upright rows for the traps and went oldscool hardcore wide grip as recomended by the gym owner and had to cut my weight by 50% and got x 2 the pump ,

great session tonight and happy things are moving again after feeling a little stale for a couple of weeks possibly due to colds coughs holding me down a bit,

maybe just pushing myself harder afer training with some experienced guys and seeing that i still have work to do and getting motivated to do it ...who knows but moving again .

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

You seem to be nicely in the groove at the minute mate:thumbup1: Long may it continue.


----------



## loganator

thanks buddy , i was under the weather for about 4 weeks but seem to be moving again now ...been reading your journal and glad to see you are on the mend ....2013 new year new mission , Good luck with your quest mate


----------



## Milky

Sounds like a good couple of days mate, @Dave and l will deffo come and train again, and soon.


----------



## loganator

trained on my own today and did back and tri's .....normally i do arms seperate but the gym been closed for 2 days over crimbo so thought i would chuck some tri's in as back is pretty bicep intensive anyway ,

session consisted of :-

6 sets of wide hammer grip latt pull downs `with 3 working sets of :-

10 x stack

10 x stack + 20kg plate

12 x stack and 20 kg plate + 2 spare 5 kg blocks with drop sets back up the stack pb* .....not sure what that actually weighs but i know i can hang off the bar on my working sets and im 16 and a 1/2 stone ,

did hammer strength pulls next

10 x 80 kg

10 x 120 kg

10 x 160 kg

12 x 200kg with drop sets of minus 40 kg per set back down to the 80kg starting point

next did some tbar rows for a change up

10 x 40 kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

12 x 100kg

seated close grip pulls on the high pulley x 4 sets with 2 working sets , stacked for 8 reps on the last set pb* with drop sets again down the stack

finished back with close grip pullovers x 4 sets of 10 nice and strict

did some tri's next :-

4 sets x 15 dips

4 sets x close grip e z bar grip mini smith machine

A good strong session and good pump ......weighed in @ just under 16.6 stone.........

Legs are still sore from Thursdays session with Gary Ferguson so recent change up in leg routine still working well !

Have a good weekend chaps .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Sounds like a good couple of days mate, @Dave and l will deffo come and train again, and soon.


Looking forward to that..........

Maybe we can do a back session or shoulders next time buddy ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Looking forward to that..........
> 
> Maybe we can do a back session or shoulders next time buddy ?


Yeah deffo mate, will have a word with the lump about coming over.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yeah deffo mate, will have a word with the lump about coming over.


exellent mate


----------



## eross

Good read so far, look in great shape. Good luck for 2013!


----------



## loganator

eross said:


> Good read so far, look in great shape. Good luck for 2013!


Thanks alot mate , glad you like it .....

It helps me when i want to look back and see what worked or didn't work for me in my current prep for comp....diet time again mid Jan so should get interesting then with a lot more whining and moaning about things that p*ss me off when im dieting haha

Loganator


----------



## eross

loganator said:


> Thanks alot mate , glad you like it .....
> 
> It helps me when i want to look back and see what worked or didn't work for me in my current prep for comp....diet time again mid Jan so should get interesting then with a lot more whining and moaning about things that p*ss me off when im dieting haha
> 
> Loganator


Good confidence boost to see your gains and what you have achieved. I've just finished a 2 year diet because I was FAT! So now im going to start putting on some size. Looking to compete in 2014, il be in touch for advice before then!


----------



## loganator

eross said:


> Good confidence boost to see your gains and what you have achieved. I've just finished a 2 year diet because I was FAT! So now im going to start putting on some size. Looking to compete in 2014, il be in touch for advice before then!


happy to advise you when your ready mate and if you find anything that works for you in my log then good ,

looked at your pics and you look like you have done really well with the diet if you say you were fat before ....atleast you know you can diet and that will help you if you want to eventually compete ......

my advise for now is get a plan sorted for a decent leanish bulk this year ,

good luck with your goals

loganator


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Thanks alot mate , glad you like it .....
> 
> It helps me when i want to look back and see what worked or didn't work for me in my current prep for comp....*diet time again mid Jan so should get interesting then with a lot more whining and moaning about things that p*ss me off when im dieting haha *
> 
> Loganator


Fun times eh?!?! But I still cant wait to put myself through it all! Hope you've had a fab Xmas, and have a fab 2013! And hope you're enjoying the last bit of food freedom!


----------



## Milky

Your gym definatly open tomorow mate ?

Mine is shut !

@Dave are you in work mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Your gym definatly open tomorow mate ?
> 
> Mine is shut !
> 
> @Dave are you in work mate ?


No m8, 3rd Roller, 4th Sthil Saw


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> No m8, 3rd Roller, 4th Sthil Saw


Its the 2 nd tomorow isnt it ?


----------



## Guest

Aye


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye


So your not in work ?


----------



## Guest

No m8, not in work


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Fun times eh?!?! But I still cant wait to put myself through it all! Hope you've had a fab Xmas, and have a fab 2013! And hope you're enjoying the last bit of food freedom!


treated my self to a full english with 4 toast today just because i still can lol .....don't even normally eat cooked brekky but thought i would get it out of my system whislt i still can ,

good luck with your goals this year ....may we all be injury free and prosperous , look forward to seeing you at the Nwest in May


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Your gym definatly open tomorow mate ?
> 
> Mine is shut !
> 
> @Dave are you in work mate ?


Normal opening times mate come any time after dinner .... send me a txt and let me know


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> treated my self to a full english with 4 toast today just because i still can lol .....don't even normally eat cooked brekky but thought i would get it out of my system whislt i still can ,
> 
> good luck with your goals this year ....may we all be injury free and prosperous , look forward to seeing you at the Nwest in May


Lol, I know what you mean, Ive been having things that I dont normally have, just to get all the cravings well and truly out of my system.

Thank you, and the same to you. And looking forward to seeing you too at Nwest.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> No m8, 3rd Roller, 4th Sthil Saw


would not like to be on that stilly in this weather mate , hope your arm is soon reet mate


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> would not like to be on that stilly in this weather mate , hope your arm is soon reet mate


Aye its only a training day m8, last time they just took a pic of you with the stilly in your hand thats it. Money for old rope, all money making bollox.

Aye its on the mend m8, just cant push it too much. Bad pain through the inside on my elbow probably tendinitis, bit of rest do it some good.


----------



## loganator

had a great back session with @Milky today and have to say that back is obviously milkys strong point as he matched almost everything i put him thru ....nice one Milkanator

will update after a shower and some grub


----------



## loganator

trained back with @Milky today and had our selves a stonking sesh

wide hammer grip pull downs x 6 sets with 2 working sets finishing on stack + 25kg for 12 and a drop set back up the stack to failure

hammer strength pulls x 4 sets of 10 x 80,120,160, and 200kg with drop sets of minus 40 kg back down to the starting point of 80 kg ...was quite surprised by this point that @Milky was matching the lot 1 strong f*cker on back he is ...

close grip pull downs , introduced milky to the way @Pscarb showed me last time i trained with him

x 4 sets of 10 or 12 reps with stack and drop sets to finish ,milky only lagging by a couple of plates at this point but sterling considerinfg that he is not used to doing them in that style of movement

tbar rows x 4 sets x 40, 60,80, and finishing on 15 x 100kg

again the milkster only laggin by one plate but very respectfull seeing the amount of drop sets i put him through

finished off with some close grip pullovers x 4 sets nice and strict for a good squeeze

have to say reps to Milky for his sheer effort and shocking strength , i was blown away at the fact he was doing my routine a change from his own and smashing it to bits

really enjoyed training with him he is a decent spotter and a really nice guy to boot and i am sure i will find other ways to torture him as he has yet to train arms, legs and shoulders with me to get the full picture of what im doing ......

Nice one mate looking forward to the next

Loganator


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> trained back with @Milky today and had our selves a stonking sesh
> 
> wide hammer grip pull downs x 6 sets with 2 working sets finishing on stack + 25kg for 12 and a drop set back up the stack to failure
> 
> hammer strength pulls x 4 sets of 10 x 80,120,160, and 200kg with drop sets of minus 40 kg back down to the starting point of 80 kg ...was quite surprised by this point that @Milky was matching the lot 1 strong f*cker on back he is ...
> 
> close grip pull downs , introduced milky to the way @Pscarb showed me last time i trained with him
> 
> x 4 sets of 10 or 12 reps with stack and drop sets to finish ,milky only lagging by a couple of plates at this point but sterling considerinfg that he is not used to doing them in that style of movement
> 
> tbar rows x 4 sets x 40, 60,80, and finishing on 15 x 100kg
> 
> again the milkster only laggin by one plate but very respectfull seeing the amount of drop sets i put him through
> 
> finished off with some close grip pullovers x 4 sets nice and strict for a good squeeze
> 
> have to say reps to Milky for his sheer effort and shocking strength , i was blown away at the fact he was doing my routine a change from his own and smashing it to bits
> 
> really enjoyed training with him he is a decent spotter and a really nice guy to boot and i am sure i will find other ways to torture him as he has yet to train arms, legs and shoulders with me to get the full picture of what im doing ......
> 
> Nice one mate looking forward to the next
> 
> Loganator


sounds like a great session mate, glad you like that movement........next time I am up north you can introduce me to the Catts gym crowd......


----------



## Milky

Forearms are killing me mate.

Need to work on my grip. Cracking session tho.


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> sounds like a great session mate, glad you like that movement........next time I am up north you can introduce me to the Catts gym crowd......


yes mate it's funny how much difference a small tweak like that can make to a routine ..........it will be my pleasure to have you at catts mate thanks


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Forearms are killing me mate.
> 
> Need to work on my grip. Cracking session tho.


you are free to use straps Milky it's just i beleive you are only as strong as your weakest link which when pulling is obviously grip , i have definatley improved forarm since doing away with wraps....

try the thumb over fingers grip owner of the gym's son showed me it he calls it dead mans grip , works for me anyways but some peope say it hurts i must be numb or lucky as i find it comfy


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> you are free to use straps Milky it's just i beleive you are only as strong as your weakest link which when pulling is obviously grip , i have definatley improved forarm since doing away with wraps....
> 
> try the thumb over fingers grip owner of the gym's son showed me it he calls it dead mans grip , works for me anyways but some peope say it hurts i must be numb or lucky as i find it comfy


I cant get the grip of straps mate for some reason.

In a bit of pain this morning !!


----------



## loganator

did shoulders today basic same spec as las week but beat my pb on the sseated hammer grip press by 10 kg ...so im not going to bore you with the exact details of the session ,

instead i am going to post some pics mostly taken today and some taken 10 and a half months ago just before i started dieting for my first show .......

I start dieting in a couple of weeks for this years shows and thought it would be good to compare my pre diet condition and take a look at what gains i have made in the last 10 or so months ......

i also took a video of my working set of seated db press today with the 130's and will post that first as its just finished uploading and some of the new pics i have tryed to post sre not uploading possibly too big so im messing with them to try to get them up later

ps my mate shot the video side on so sorry about that






@Milky shoulders done so if your comin tommorrow its legs or arms


----------



## biglbs

Nice work mate,strong work


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Nice work mate,strong work


thanks buddy ...this time last year i was doin about 4 reps with the 80's lol

gonna put some comparison pics up tonight from today and this time last year .....both pre diet so should be good for me to compare what 10 months has done


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> thanks buddy ...this time last year i was doin about 4 reps with the 80's lol
> 
> gonna put some comparison pics up tonight from today and this time last year .....both pre diet so should be good for me to compare what 10 months has done


That will drive a few on me and milky included we have 7 months from now to be the best we can(if i ever get well lol)


----------



## loganator

comparison pics from beggining of last feb and today ....A bench mark to see what i have done in the last 10 and a half months ..... hopefully something lol







having trouble uploading any more so will post these for now and edit later









didn't take leg shots last year but her's one from today



last diet turned this .....

hoping to do something better with this diet from this ....... to ?????????watch this space to find out

It's almost prep time things are gonna get UGLY !!!!!

@Pscarb i would greatly value your opinion on my progress and what needs to be worked on in the next 5 months


----------



## biglbs

Loads of thickness and depth to back,traps upper and lower.

muscles look harder and mature too,very good.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> That will drive a few on me and milky included we have 7 months from now to be the best we can(if i ever get well lol)


posted some comparisons pics 10 months work see post above


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Loads of thickness and depth to back,traps upper and lower.
> 
> muscles look harder and mature too,very good.


thanks mate appreaciated


----------



## Dan 45

Amazing transformation.

Them lats... :thumb:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> That will drive a few on me and milky included we have 7 months from now to be the best we can(if i ever get well lol)


you reap what you sow mate im a firm believer of that ...eat well and train hard and get enough sleep ......speaking of whick im off to bed too many late nights gettin dragged into mucky threads by @dipdabs


----------



## dipdabs

Dnt blame me!!


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Dnt blame me!!


i hope your not gonna mucky my blog up dipdabs your a bad influence on me you ...i was a good loganator till i started talkin to you


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> i hope your not gonna mucky my blog up dipdabs your a bad influence on me you ...i was a good loganator till i started talkin to you


Errrmmm excuse me didn't you point me in the direction of your journal twice in the last 15 minutes? Lol. I don't mess up people's journals, well unless it's allowed and encouraged  I will be trying very hard not to do it to my own lol


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Errrmmm excuse me didn't you point me in the direction of your journal twice in the last 15 minutes? Lol. I don't mess up people's journals, well unless it's allowed and encouraged  I will be trying very hard not to do it to my own lol


Only kiddin with you , just thought it might be change for you if you wanted to pop in ocaisionally without all the banter ... Were a nice bunch round these parts you see


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> Only kiddin with you , just thought it might be change for you if you wanted to pop in ocaisionally without all the banter ... Were a nice bunch round these parts you see


I'm not sure I'm capable of posting anything that doesn't start banter off, but I will try lol


----------



## Milky

Can you try and post a vid of you using that squat contraption mate ?

would love to know the name of it and if there are any others in gyms around the country.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Can you try and post a vid of you using that squat contraption mate ?
> 
> would love to know the name of it and if there are any others in gyms around the country.


Yes milky will do mate .... You just happened to have chosen my least favourite machine in the gym lol ...... Doin a photo and video shoot for my sponsor next week so will work it in with that


----------



## loganator

Half a dosen kiwis and large amounts of fluids for me today ...... I have the dreadded man flu !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Half a dosen kiwis and large amounts of fluids for me today ...... I have the dreadded man flu !


Awwwww man, killer....

Just trained legs mate and l feel sick.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Awwwww man, killer....
> 
> Just trained legs mate and l feel sick.


Hoping I have had everything thats been going around the gym now so I can get pn with it when the real workstarts In acouple of weeks


----------



## loganator

Just seen this on youtube the guy who does the picw and vids for my sponsor made it from some of my clips


----------



## Milky

Top vid mate, bet your made up !

Reckon your gonna be bigger next show as well !

:thumbup1:

How you feeling now ?

Still rough ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Top vid mate, bet your made up !
> 
> Reckon your gonna be bigger next show as well !
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers Milky , just a bit tired tbh early night should put me straight
> 
> How you feeling now ?
> 
> Still rough ?


Just a bit tired tbh , an early night should put me straight


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Top vid mate, bet your made up !
> 
> Reckon your gonna be bigger next show as well !
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> How you feeling now ?
> 
> Still rough ?


im around 10 lbs heavier bulked now than i was last season and with less fat on my back and legs etc so am hoping to be quite a bit heavier on stage this year and for good reason as i know a few that will be in class 3 this year and think it will be very good show ....cant wait to do battle tbh mate


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> im around 10 lbs heavier bulked now than i was last season and with less fat on my back and legs etc so am hoping to be quite a bit heavier on stage this year and for good reason as i know a few that will be in class 3 this year and think it will be very good show ....cant wait to do battle tbh mate


Well l will be in the crowd mate shouting you on :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Well l will be in the crowd mate shouting you on :thumbup1:


thanks mate , that would mean the world to me ...support is everything in bodybuilding esp as it's sometimes a bit to quiet in the crowd and the guys have put so much effort into thier pysique and routine .........

how many sports can say that their pre contest prep lasts for months besides the daily, weekly, yearly effort and sacrafice made to compete in a show ?


----------



## loganator

Quick update , just to let anyone who's following my blog know that im having a few days off from training to get rid of this niggling chest infection that ive been Training thru for the last few weeks.......

my reasoning beyhind this is that I dont want to start my diet with any health issues hanging over me so I will be resting a bit before starting the big push


----------



## loganator

not training this week is driving me potty .....my body is almost ignoring my brain and getting up taking its self to the gym on autopilot lol ,

I'm having really strong urges to train but my chest isn't right yet even tho it's improving .....looks like i learned a valuable lesson here, never hit the nos if your engine aint perfectly tuned at the time because if you do you may have to have an unscheduled pitstop ....hopefully i aint gonna pay to badly this early in the race but lesson learned non the less ....bodybuilding is sometimes about using your head aswell as your body ,

enough said

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> not training this week is driving me potty .....my body is almost ignoring my brain and getting up taking its self to the gym on autopilot lol ,
> 
> I'm having really strong urges to train but my chest isn't right yet even tho it's improving .....looks like i learned a valuable lesson here, never hit the nos if your engine aint perfectly tuned at the time because if you do you may have to have an unscheduled pitstop ....hopefully i aint gonna pay to badly this early in the race but lesson learned non the less ....bodybuilding is sometimes about using your head aswell as your body ,
> 
> enough said
> 
> Loganator


Wise words mate.

I haven't trained my upper body since the end of November as my elbows were begging for a rest. Initially you panic thinking all your muscle will fade away but, strangely enough, here I am 6 weeks later and I don't think I've lost anything tbh - save for the pain in my elbows


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Wise words mate.
> 
> I haven't trained my upper body since the end of November as my elbows were begging for a rest. Initially you panic thinking all your muscle will fade away but, strangely enough, here I am 6 weeks later and I don't think I've lost anything tbh - save for the pain in my elbows


nice on Mingster ,

Glad your repairing mate .....sometimes taking a break is the hardest thing and i infact found myself trying so hard that i was breaking pbs whilst still under the weather but sooner or later we realise that we are not super human even tho us Vikings come fcukin close .......






Nice to hear from you mate

loganator


----------



## Mingster

That's right mate. When the battle lust falls upon us and the berserker rage is in our hearts it's impossible not to smash our pb's even with broken limbs. It's when we're seated by our fires swigging mead and squeezing a maiden or two we have to see sense and hang up our axe's for a little while and recover


----------



## loganator

Haha pure class mate ......just giving myself a few days to prepare for training for the battle arena were i will be doing unarmed hand to hand combat with all manner of man and beast


----------



## loganator

Tried my best to take a full week off but couldnt resist doin some chest today .......

getting into diet mode and the routine is changing to siut my goals so slow controlled reps were the order of the day

warmed up on incline db then did 2 working sets of 12 x 130's but relly controlled almost doing negatives on the way down and equally slow on the way up

same spec for

flat bench with working sets of 12 x 120 in negative load style and 8 x 140 super controlled reps

with drop sets back to 80 kg and negatives to finish

finished off with 4 sets of dips again mega slow to hit the burn without high reps ,

Although I only officially start dieting on monday I have dropped the weight gain shakes I was using whilst bulking and weighed in at a very tight 16 stone bang on

feels great to be back in the gym even tho I only took 4 days off and diet mode reps slow and controlled kicked in like autopilot .......

Welcome back condition time ...... Its about that time to get serious again

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Hello intercostals lol ! First time last time a saw them I was 15 stone , slightly worried om gonna come

In too fast but I can deal with that with a few cheat days if it happens .... Foot on the gas now

until I see glutes lower back

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you feeling good and on the up mate.

Better to be slowing things down than panicking to shift those last couple of pounds a?


----------



## Milky

Less shagging more training !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Less shagging more training !


Haha I resemble that remark Mr Milkster , tbh tho this 4 days off has done me a world of good mate ,

lesson learned about when to hit the nos in future and now ready for the serious few months ofhead ,

edit I meant ahead lol .... No seriously mate im ready


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you feeling good and on the up mate.
> 
> Better to be slowing things down than panicking to shift those last couple of pounds a?


Yep my thoughts exactly mate


----------



## loganator

The time has finally arrived ........Diet starts tommorrow

chicken fillets thawing as we speak lol


----------



## loganator

guy who does our advertising posted sent me this ....I was well impressed , chuffed to bits to have someone pushing my name out there .....


----------



## ditz

loganator said:


> View attachment 107444
> 
> 
> guy who does our advertising posted sent me this ....I was well impressed , chuffed to bits to have someone pushing my name out there .....


That is proper mate.

When/if/when I manage to get myself in decent shape I wouldn't mind some stuff like that made up


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> The time has finally arrived ........Diet starts tommorrow
> 
> chicken fillets thawing as we speak lol


Im one week in now and its fun!!!!!!!!! 

Hope it goes well anyway! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Off to gym then time for some chicken and potatoes yum yum ....it's begun yeeeehaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## loganator

thanks to you all for great comments and support .....not been on that much recently had some issues to sort out but buzzing now and on fire to get prepping

thanks guys !!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

took some start of diet pics today for a record of progress at the end of my bulk phase so thought i would share them on here .....

did shoulders today and kept it really stict again looking for maximum impact on my delts i was really surprised that i pressed 13 x 130's on the seated db press matching my last sesh after a week off ..........

.showing that you can come back stronger after a short break esp seeing as i was repping at half the speed of my last sesh..........

i thought i would have lost reps but goes to show the theory that repair is actually if not sometimes more important than training  ....

anyways on with the pics , some of the lighting is a bit rubbish so i look smoother than i am but will post em anyways


----------



## kingdale

what are you weighing in at now? Bet it was good to be back in the gym.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> what are you weighing in at now? Bet it was good to be back in the gym.


Yes mate great being back 4 days felt longer than it was lol especially as I had yo drive past there a few times ,

weighing in at 16 st mark now

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Looking great in those photo's mate.


----------



## loganator

Been flat out at work for a couple of days and been really tired .....

thankfully I got the rest of the week of to catch up at gym.

have started doin some cardio again and fat seems to be falling off  )


----------



## loganator

trained legs today and kept with the strict slower form that i adopt for cutting

leg ext x 8 sets ....3 workings sets 2 sets x 10 with the stack and 1 set with the stack plus spare discs with 5 x drop sets with helpers back up the stack

4 x sets on the weird torture squat contraption that nobody uses because its just too torturous lol with working sets of 40 and 60 kg ......just to note that 30 kg per side on this thing just 60kg feels like squatting 200kg on the barbell ..... @Milky i made a video of it for you as you requested but dont have my lead to get it off my phone so will post it for you asap...........

4 sets of leg press super strict and right down to the stop plate on the machine so i could not go any deeper .....working set of 10 x 275 kg

finished off with 5 x 30 alternate stace standing calf raises.....

walked out of the gym like robocop so i know it was a good one ....

weighing in at just under 15 st 10 lbs now so i dropped 3.5 lbs this week cutting in nicely took a couple of pics this morning ......will post from my phone shortly

loganator


----------



## Milky

Been telling people about it mate, like a weapon of torture :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Been telling people about it mate, like a weapon of torture :lol:


every one will think im a right light weight grunting with 60kg on lol


----------



## loganator

Phone bugging me I not got enough bandwidth to upload pics etc so will do it tomoz ......


----------



## loganator

some pics from yesterday morning at just under 15st 10lbs

Loganator


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> View attachment 107976
> View attachment 107978
> View attachment 107979
> View attachment 107980
> 
> 
> some pics from yesterday morning at just under 15st 10lbs
> 
> Loganator


Ooooshhh get em up in team g logy bear


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking really good mate. Lighter than me and look loads bigger, I must be a fat knacker... :crying:


----------



## loganator

@Milky i uploaded the squat torture contraption vid for you mate  just to note i only go another 10kg each side on this machine and it feels like 200kg on a squat bar it's insane how isolated the front of the legs are and even better for going deep than regular squats ....... @Mingster and @Dave thought yopu may like this too

enjoy ......and if you take the **** about the lack of weight you are invited to come train at catts for free for a day to try it whilst i video you lol






Loganator


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking really good mate. Lighter than me and look loads bigger, I must be a fat knacker... :crying:


 :lol: im am only 5ft 6and a half tho mate


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Ooooshhh get em up in team g logy bear


wots team g lol ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> :lol: im am only 5ft 6and a half tho mate


Makes me feel a bit better..... :lol:


----------



## loganator

off out now picking up the old/new missis and going down to my sponsors shop before hitting the gym for some back and tri's then maybe some cardio later on 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Crawling in traffic in snow and temporary lights


----------



## Guest

Never seen one of those before m8, looks like some medieval torture rack haha.


----------



## biglbs

Lookin good bro,very full,with abs.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Never seen one of those before m8, looks like some medieval torture rack haha.


Its unbeleivably strict I can do 180 for 10 ass to grass on the barbell but only do 60kg for 10 on that thing ..... Dont even know what to call it but it isolates quads and anteriors really well


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Lookin good bro,very full,with abs.


Cheers buddy still 15 weeks to go and 11 lbs down in 3 weeks ..... I see cheat meals happening in last few weeks


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Cheers buddy still 15 weeks to go and 11 lbs down in 3 weeks ..... I see cheat meals happening in last few weeks


Yes a bit fast that,why do you think it is so fast mate?

Can you not jut up daily carbs a tad?

Though you have not lost mass it apears? :confused1:

I have done 11 pounds in 2 weeks .but i needed and wanted to!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Yes a bit fast that,why do you think it is so fast mate?
> 
> Can you not jut up daily carbs a tad?
> 
> Though you have not lost mass it apears? :confused1:
> 
> I have done 11 pounds in 2 weeks .but i needed and wanted to!


Have been using peptides through my bulk and am still using them now .....plus I changed the gear I was using last year and it seems to have paid off ......

it probably isnt as fast as it seems because I can contribute some loss to be water weight after cleaning up my diet .......

loganator


----------



## biglbs

Well whatever it is seems to be working very well,i love peps,very under rated imo.

Can i ask what gear you have used this time mate?


----------



## shaunmac

Been invited here by Milky! Wow that squat device looks like torture, rather you than me

Subbed


----------



## loganator

shaunmac said:


> Been invited here by Milky! Wow that squat device looks like torture, rather you than me
> 
> Subbed


Welcome aboard mate !


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Well whatever it is seems to be working very well,i love peps,very under rated imo.
> 
> Can i ask what gear you have used this time mate?


Yes mate I been using fusion pharma and currently running 1g cyp ,400mg mast enanthate and 200mg tren enanthate per 8 days split into a shot every 4 days


----------



## loganator

Weighed in at 15st 13 lbs today so it seems that I was having a bit of fluctuation yesterday when I weighed in at 15 st 9 lbs .... Weight is just a number I suppose so im not going to get obsessed with the scales rather I will go off what the mirror says .....started posing in the back room of the gym again now after training so decided I will update pics once a month .....

loganator


----------



## Milky

Get a tan as well white boy :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Get a tan as well white boy :lol:


Haha ........ Pmsl a comment like that coming from someone called milky


----------



## loganator

Did back and some arms tonight and had a great sesh.....went heavy but concentrated on strict form ...will update later .....

Just wolloped down a pileof spuds and hake fillet.......

train dirty eat clean , time to get mean, mind of a machine ....

lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

this afternoons back and arms sesh.........

6 sets of wide hammer grip pull downs with 2 working sets of stack plus 25 kg with drop sets to finish

5 sets of hamer strength pulls with 2 working sets @160 kg strict form

4 sets of 10 on seated row machine ridgid frame not cable

4 x 10 close grip pulldowns pscarb style

4 x 10 close grip pullovers to finish off

all sets done really strict form as possible

was going to finish there then was chatting to my buddy wayne in there and decided to do a bit of arms with him and just did 4 sets of pushdowns and 4 sets of standing lying down curls

did some posing in the bag room to loosen off with two guys at my gym who are doing the juniors at the nwest this year to finish off ........

swerved the fridge and the temptation for a carb and protien drink and went home ......

loganator


----------



## loganator

Just realised im still almost 16 weeks out from the NW .....

the online date calculator I used rounds the weeks down even if its only a day under a certain amount of weeks lol

O Well it cant to me any harm , just makes things that bit easier for the rest of the diet as I now realise I started cleaning up my diet at 19 weeks out .....

im glad really as im already 9 lbs down and have an idea how my body is reacting to the changes 

trained chest today with my buddy Wayne who is also doung the NW but in the over 40's class and had a cracking session and a bit of exitement dragging some meathead off this lad in there ......nothing to do with us but the gym owners are close family friends so couldn't sit there whilst they wrecked the place .......

will update in a bit ,

loganator


----------



## loganator

todays chest session ......

incline db press

15 x 50's warm up

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

15 x 130's

10 x130's with drop set 8 x 90's with 3 helper reps , drop set 10 x 70's with 3 helper reps ......all done very slowly and as deep as possible ....doms incoming as we speak lol

bench press

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg with 3 helper reps

8 x 140kg with 3 helper reps , drop set 8 x 100kg with helpers , drop set 10 x 60kg with helpers and negative loads to finish ....the negs were especiallu difficult as i have changed my training style to do neg like reps before i hit the point were i need helpers so im breaking myself down rather than blasting out high reps but loving the change along with the diet kicking in 

finished off with seated press partly interupted half way thru my some young meathead in there shouting at this young lad saying he had done something to his ex so i told me mate as it was goin off and we draged them off each other ...my mate ending up covered in one of there blood as he was leakinfg claret all over the place ......

did 5 sets with 2 working sets of the stack and drop sets and negs to finish ...again all done strict and deep with very slow return and press in movement ....

A good session overall good to be training with my buddy Wayne again esp as he is getting ready for comp too , really pushing each other through the sets with loads of helper reps and negatives ....

weighed in at 15.12 so i lost another pound over the weekend so i seem to have slowed the weight loss to an acceptable level now and will try to keep things to a 2 or 3 pound per week loss max if possible ,

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

Quality pressing as ever mate:thumbup1:

And a bit of peacekeeping thrown in to boot. Perfect session


----------



## biglbs

I like the little tweek with negs,these are killer as a part of this type of set mate,Doms ville oh yes!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I like the little tweek with negs,these are killer as a part of this type of set mate,Doms ville oh yes!


thanks mate if i'm not sore i'm not happy ......as the old but true saying goes ....no pain no gain !


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Quality pressing as ever mate:thumbup1:
> 
> And a bit of peacekeeping thrown in to boot. Perfect session


haha yes mate the little adrenalin spike deffo helped my last 2 working sets lol !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice looking session, simple but brutal!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice looking session, simple but brutal!


Yep, his workouts certainly are mate, you walk away thinking " mmmmm, could have done more " then a few hours down the line you start to hurt, the 4 days after that its still fu*ing hurting !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yep, his workouts certainly are mate, you walk away thinking " mmmmm, could have done more " then a few hours down the line you start to hurt, the 4 days after that its still fu*ing hurting !


I like that style of training, find a couple of good lifts and batter the hell out of them. I need to do more of that and less dicking around I think.


----------



## loganator

trained shoulders today and thankfully nobody kicked off to interrupt our session lol

latt raises couple of warm up sets followed by

15 x 20's

15 x 30's

15 x 35's

15x 40's with drop set to 25's ......not as heavy as i have been going in the last few weeks but all done very slow and strict no swing whatsoever

seated db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

15 x 130's with 3 helper reps, drop set 8 x 90's 7 x 70's both drop sets with 3 helpers added

did bent over laterals on bench for rear delts

10 x 50's

10 x 70's

10 x 70's

10 x 70's

did the smith machine for a change instead of hammer press

10 x 40 kg

10 x 60 kg

10 x 80 kg with 3 helper reps Pb*

drop set to 40 kg x 10 with 3 helpers

finished on wide grip upright rows x 4 sets with drop sets finish

another good sesh with Wayne my buddy @ catts gym

this new strict approach is deffo working as im getting sore on every sesh ......chest and tri's are sore from yesterday and im not going crazy any more chasing weight or reps , just being as strict and controlled as possible ....

legs are coming thru on a daily basis it seems ...funny how this time around they seem to be coming thru first compared to last year when they only came thru on the last minute . 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Gonna do some back and hammy's later this afternoon then off to my mates gym in preston to do my level 2 gym instructor practical exam ....should be pretty straight forward as I just have to instruct a few resistance machine lifts and free weight lifts a couple of cv machines and one bodyweight exercise I already passed all my written stuff so hoping this will just be a formality then I can get on with my level 3 and qualify as a pt ......

loganator


----------



## crazypaver1

Hiya mate not popped in here for a while. Hows the fusion treating you?


----------



## Milky

F*ck me your legs cant get much bigger !


----------



## loganator

crazypaver1 said:


> Hiya mate not popped in here for a while. Hows the fusion treating you?


Decent mate I like it .......no complaints , has gone well with the peps and stayed lean on the high test even when bulking ....

Condition coming thru on a daily basis now that im dieting...put a good few lean pounds on too

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> F*ck me your legs cant get much bigger !


Lots better than last year but loads of room there yet mate ....

hopin to get quite a bit more size on during the diet , high protien moderate carbs and good fats seem to be a good state for me to grow in and put muscle on whilst dieting last season .....hoping to do the same again


----------



## loganator

Didnt get to gym after spending time prepping for my practical gym instructor exam but the guy I instructed who is a pt recons I walked it ....

Already passed all my written part so hoping to get started on my level 3 now and get a new carreer moving

Gym is getting so smashed tomorrow to make up for today

Loganator


----------



## loganator

right ...somehow ended up training arms with muy mate Wayne yesterday instead of legs as he's doin legs today i thought i would rather have a training partner as he has really been pushing me of late and yesterdays arm session was no exeption .....

started with db curls

couple of warm up sets then

10 x 50's

10 x 55's

10 x 60's

10 x 60's

tricep pushdows x 4 sets working down to near enough stack at 12 x number 14 of 16 plates on big lads stack then dropping to 8 plates for 13

standing lying down curls x 4 sets working heavy with heplers and drop sets

4 sets on dip machine high reps x 15 or so with big weight and helpers and drop set

finished with super sets x 4 sets close grip smith machine with e z bar and 4 sets preacher machine moderate weight high reps no breaks for super pump !

looked in mirror in morning and thought f*** im back up to about 16st then weighed in at gym and realised i had dropped another 3 lbs back down to 16st 9 lbs ....felt really full and did some posing after training and pleased enough with how im looking at this stage ....

raring to to legs today ...gonna get my buddy Wayne on the front squat torture contraption that i posted the vid of last week !!!!

have a great weekend chaps!!!!!!! .....

leg update later on

Loganaor


----------



## loganator

Cravings starting to kick in just today really started thinking I could eat a load of junk ....

Forgot that I had to stop in for this solar panel guy coming to my nans so didn't make the gym , stressed out and think this prob why im craving more than usual plus I just started adding a little gh into my protocol and feel hungry all the time .....

At the end of the day im not complainin because nobody is forcing me to do it and thr results should be more thanworth it .....

early leg sesh tomoz can't wait as im feeling a little agressive after missing the gym ...Grrrrrrr! Lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Haha now im remembering what I feel like on a diet HUNGRY !!!!!

Hungry after you just ate is not a good feeling lol ..... Maybe its time to stock up on the broccoli lol !

Logster


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Cravings starting to kick in just today really started thinking I could eat a load of junk ....
> 
> Forgot that I had to stop in for this solar panel guy coming to my nans so didn't make the gym , stressed out and think this prob why im craving more than usual plus I just started adding a little gh into my protocol and feel hungry all the time .....
> 
> *At the end of the day im not complainin because nobody is forcing me to do it and thr results should be more thanworth it .*....
> 
> early leg sesh tomoz can't wait as im feeling a little agressive after missing the gym ...Grrrrrrr! Lol
> 
> Loganator


Great attitude ^

Looks like you had a really great offseason mate, following to see results this year. Best of luck !


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Great attitude ^
> 
> Looks like you had a really great offseason mate, following to see results this year. Best of luck !


Thanks mate , your comments much appreaciated .....

welcome aboard , will be puttin some pics on once a month , next ones in two weeks if your interested mate

Loganator


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Thanks mate , your comments much appreaciated .....
> 
> welcome aboard , will be puttin some pics on once a month , next ones in two weeks if your interested mate
> 
> Loganator


Ill be following no doubt!


----------



## loganator

Got to gym at 12.20 thinking it shuts at 2 only to be told that they changed it to 1 oclock so had to blast around to get things done and just concentrated on getting a fast burn .......

4 sets bb squats with 2 working sets of 10 x 140 super deep sat down with pause before each rep ...

6 sets of leg extension slow and strict with 2 working sets of just below stack and triple drop set finish with helpers from my mate Shane from Catts gym who is apparently lurking around here somewhere lol .....

Shane mate stop lurking and get posting on my blog mate i'll be glad of more company now the diet is biting lol

Finished with 150 alternate calf raises over 5 sets alternating stance with no rest as the gym was closed 5 mins ago lol.....

good burn with legs and veins popping ....short and sweet walked out like robocop as usual so job done .... Not the best leg sesh ever but better than missing it ......

Hammys getting blitzed mid week ...... Back on my normal routine for the week tomorrow mon to sat ....

hope you all had a good weekend folks

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Did you use the torture machine ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Did you use the torture machine ?


No mate .... Wanted to hit legs fast only had 45 mins so did squats with hardly any breaks for a fast burn .....

will be going back to the front squat torture contraption on wednesday whem I do legs again .....

happy days lol !

Hows the Milkcano doing still errupting mate ?


----------



## shane87

Haha will stop now and defo keep you company over these hard times of dieting.seriously tho pal from what I seen today ur looking great pal legs are realy full defo improved from last year defo all round better package ur bringing.keep up the hard work.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Haha will stop now and defo keep you company over these hard times of dieting.seriously tho pal from what I seen today ur looking great pal legs are realy full defo improved from last year defo all round better package ur bringing.keep up the hard work.


Thanks Shane mate big chest sesh tomoz if your up for it pal ?

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> No mate .... Wanted to hit legs fast only had 45 mins so did squats with hardly any breaks for a fast burn .....
> 
> will be going back to the front squat torture contraption on wednesday whem I do legs again .....
> 
> happy days lol !
> 
> Hows the Milkcano doing still errupting mate ?


Slowed down a bit now mate but all good, if l can get half as good as you l will be over the moon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

@shane87 have some reps for not lurking anymore lol ....and for giving me a good push with the helper reps today mate


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Slowed down a bit now mate but all good, if l can get half as good as you l will be over the moon mate :thumbup1:


Not used to praise mate thanks .... Rather you tell me im a big sissy lift like a girl lol ..... But then you still have to come do legs mate muhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> @Milky i uploaded the squat torture contraption vid for you mate  just to note i only go another 10kg each side on this machine and it feels like 200kg on a squat bar it's insane how isolated the front of the legs are and even better for going deep than regular squats ....... @Mingster and @Dave thought yopu may like this too
> 
> enjoy ......and if you take the **** about the lack of weight you are invited to come train at catts for free for a day to try it whilst i video you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loganator


That looks disgusting!


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> That looks disgusting!


It was invented by satan himself l think mate, and l have only looked at the fu*ker !


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> It was invented by satan himself l think mate, and l have only looked at the fu*ker !


I really want a go on it lol


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> I really want a go on it lol


Its great for the quads but bad for the ego because 20kg each side feels like 90kg per side ...

back on it on wednesday , cant wait lol

did I just say cant wait haha , diet must be affecting my mind lol


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Thanks Shane mate big chest sesh tomoz if your up for it pal ?
> 
> Loganator


Yea pal am up for that give me a txt 2moz with the time you be at gym.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Yea pal am up for that give me a txt 2moz with the time you be at gym.


Text you tomoz at dinner let you know what time I finish work , dont think I will be late tbh pal


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Did you use the torture machine ?


 @shane87 was on the torture machine when I walked in mate ....thats the way we roll at Catts gym mate


----------



## loganator

Trained chest with @shane87 , should have been training with my buddy wayne too but I was working today so couldnt get in early enough....had a great sesh shane was throwing the 130s and 150s about with me and fun was had by all ...

been talking to Anth Bailes on the internet and doing on of his delt workouts tomoz called up and down the rack ....

its gonna get messy lol ,

will update both sessions tommorrow as I got in late

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Trained chest with @shane87 , should have been training with my buddy wayne too but I was working today so couldnt get in early enough....had a great sesh shane was throwing the 130s and 150s about with me and fun was had by all ...
> 
> been talking to Anth Bailes on the internet and doing on of his delt workouts tomoz called up and down the rack ....
> 
> its gonna get messy lol ,
> 
> will update both sessions tommorrow as I got in late
> 
> Loganator


Great sesh 2nite pal some big weights getting thrown about.ha.bring on this delt workout 2moz defo going get messy.lol


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Great sesh 2nite pal some big weights getting thrown about.ha.bring on this delt workout 2moz defo going get messy.lol


Thats what I like to hear ! Will text you with a time but expect it will be around 4 , think wayne is training too


----------



## loganator

yesterdays chest sesh

incline db press

15 x 50's

15 x70's

12 x 90's

16 x 130's

7 x 150's drop set 8 x 90's, drop set 10 x 70's

bb press

12 x 60k

12 x 100k

9 x 140k drop set 6 x 100k, drop set 10 x 60k helpers and negs to finish

super set flys incline and flat up to 5o's mega strict no elbow press movement x 4 sets of each

another intense session with @shane87 ....a stone down now in the diet with virtually no strength loss

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained soulders today with my buddy wayne shane 87 couldnt make it but will be making an appearance tomorrow

As mentioned yesterday we did up and down the rack laterals to kick it off and fcuk me they were intense ......

lined up db's 15's 20's 25's 30's 40's and did sets of ten from bottom to top weight then back down to bottom so thats 90 reps per set with no break ,

Then as sugessted by Anth Bailes the only rest i got was whilst wayne did his then back on for another set and did a total of 3 sets equalling 270 reps in around 12 mins .......i video'd the 3rd set and it was messy having to swing a little just to get the job done but i think the point of this was intensity rather than form ....

will post vid when it's finished uploading

did bent over laterals on the bench x 4 sets of 10 @50's 60's 70's 70's

did 4 sets of hammer grip seated press on the machine working up to the stack plus 10k disc on spare pin for 12 reps with a triple drop set finish back up the stack

did x 6 sets of wide grip upright rows on the low cable to finish

couldn't resist one more set of latt raises 20 x 15's just to see if my delts would still work ....got a feeling i may be sore after mr Bailes suggestion and am very greatfull to him for that .....

get sore get growing ...15 weeks and counting

Loganator


----------



## loganator

here's the toture rack latt raise vid i promised ....it may appear side on until youtube finishes fixing it ....Enjoy !!!!!!






that was set 3 of 3 i couldn't lift my arms to shoulder height after that set ....brutal


----------



## loganator

Sore today delts traps and rhomboids somehow blitzed ....poss the forced reps with the swing in them .....all I know is that was intense and im sore today after not being able to get sore on shoulder day for ages so something to be said for high volume .

And yes all db's were put back when we finished lol , it was was just that after set two reaching out for the top rack became an effort and so we decided to line them up on the deck .

Legs today and back to the good old front squat torture rack that I posted a vid of last week ....

haha feels like we gone medievil in the last two weeks and im liking it 

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really like your style of training, no pi55ing about just get the job done. That delt raise rack run looked horrible!! Will try that next session lol


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Really like your style of training, no pi55ing about just get the job done. That delt raise rack run looked horrible!! Will try that next session lol


Simple stuff really ... Hit it hard get sore eat grow

dont forget try 3 sets of the rack then try picking your arms up lol , thats whath Anth suggested to me so props to him for this routine ....

got to admitt im sore ss a boil lol

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Simple stuff really ... Hit it hard get sore eat grow
> 
> dont forget try 3 sets of the rack then try picking your arms up lol , thats whath Anth suggested to me so props to him for this routine ....
> 
> got to admitt im sore ss a boil lol
> 
> Loganator


I'll try it Friday when I do shoulders. Will start with them so I'm fresh!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll try it Friday when I do shoulders. Will start with them so I'm fresh!


Let me know what you think please mate ...dont be afraid of swinging a little in the later sets but try to keep tight for as long a you can ....think i went a little heavy tbh @ 15's 20's 25's 30's 40's prob try 10's 15's 20's 25's 35's next time so i can get strict again on the way back down ....

Enjoy it mate ... it know i did lol

Loganator


----------



## shane87

Another great workout with @loganator 2day smashed legs and we mange to get two plates aside on the torture machine.ended up walking out gym like John Wayne and seeing stars.haha.no pain no gain tho @loganator can't believe how strong ur staying with the weight ur losing.all good mate bring on the back sesh 2moz.


----------



## loganator

Trained legs with @shane87 and wayne and had a bit of a stonker Of a sesh

did hevy leg ext first around 6 or 7 sets with two working sets of stack and stack with exrta discs then drop sets back up the stack finishing on a girly set to failure with helpers on every set

did the front squat torture contraption for four sets and managed 2 plates per side for about 8 reps new pb* and 20k up on last time .....

put shane through the mangle and he gladly put it all on the block a proper spartan ......finished the torture with drop sets .....

did some leg press nice and deep down to the stop plate on the machine for 4 sets finishing on about 270k with 3 drop sets to finish

introduced shane to my version of alternate stance calfs 6 sets of 30 totaling 180 reps in around 10 mins ....

think I just about finished him off with the calfs tbh but I can see he is keen for more and and its good to have him and wayne pushing me .....

Must be doing something right because im still sore from chest on monday shoulders yesterday and could barley stand after legs today ......

just the way I like it maximum intensity lets av it !!!!

Loganator


----------



## shane87

Another great session tonight smashed legs with @loganator took on that toture machine and went all out... Awesome how the weight is coming off but managing PB your strength through roof defo put me through my paces... Yeah that was end of me after them calfs ended up walking out like John Wayne lol


----------



## loganator

Thanks for coming and pushing us Shane !

Big back day today ......Forging the monster from iron and pain !!!!

Lets av it !

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Trained legs with @shane87 and wayne and had a bit of a stonker Of a sesh
> 
> did hevy leg ext first around 6 or 7 sets with two working sets of stack and stack with exrta discs then drop sets back up the stack finishing on a girly set to failure with helpers on every set
> 
> did the front squat torture contraption for four sets and managed 2 plates per side for about 8 reps new pb* and 20k up on last time .....
> 
> put shane through the mangle and he gladly put it all on the block a proper spartan ......finished the torture with drop sets .....
> 
> did some leg press nice and deep down to the stop plate on the machine for 4 sets finishing on about 270k with 3 drop sets to finish
> 
> introduced shane to my version of alternate stance calfs 6 sets of 30 totaling 180 reps in around 10 mins ....
> 
> think I just about finished him off with the calfs tbh but I can see he is keen for more and and its good to have him and wayne pushing me .....
> 
> Must be doing something right because im still sore from chest on monday shoulders yesterday and could barley stand after legs today ......
> 
> just the way I like it maximum intensity lets av it !!!!
> 
> Loganator


Worn out just reading that mate. Sounds like agony lol. You sick bugger


----------



## loganator

trained with @shane87 again today and had a cracking back session ......

started with wide hammer grip pulls x 6 sets with working sets of stack and stack with 20kg plate for around 12 reps with triple drop set right down the stack finishing on a strict girly set that your mum could rep out on but stil went to failure lol....

hammer strength pulls x 4 sets of 12 @80, 120, 160, and 200 kg with drop sets back down to 80 kg and helper reps on every drop

lying incline tbar x 4 sets of 10 @40 , 60, 80, with drop sets back down and helpers

seated close grip pulldowns x 5 sets down to 1 off the stack and drop sets and helpers back up the stack finishing with failure on another girly set .....haha i just love failing lol .....

finished off with 4 sets of close grip pullovers nice and strict with moderate to heavy weight ,

great sesh with again with shane87 ....really good training buddy likes being pushed and not afraid to dish it out and a fckin unit around 19st to boot .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Worn out just reading that mate. Sounds like agony lol. You sick bugger


just trying to crank it up a notch now that im feeling better mate .....just over 14 weeks to go now and prep mode is switching on !!!!!


----------



## shane87

Realy good sesh again 2day with loganator.plenty of drop sets and heavy weight to great pump at the end.its a privilege to train with you pal realy hardcore trainer.like Ronnie says every1 wants to be a bodybuilder but no1 wants lift heavy **** weights.lol.watched loganator do abit of posing after it to and he is well on track defo going be a treat on stage.


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Let me know what you think please mate ...dont be afraid of swinging a little in the later sets but try to keep tight for as long a you can ....think i went a little heavy tbh @ 15's 20's 25's 30's 40's prob try 10's 15's 20's 25's 35's next time so i can get strict again on the way back down ....
> 
> Enjoy it mate ... it know i did lol
> 
> Loganator


I hate you :lol:


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> I hate you :lol:


good that is a perfect starting point :lol:

Guess what i did today ? hahahahahaha.....think you should read my blog when i update later then give it a try!

i really enjoyed it and think you will too

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> good that is a perfect starting point :lol:
> 
> Guess what i did today ? hahahahahaha.....think you should read my blog when i update later then give it a try!
> 
> i really enjoyed it and think you will too
> 
> Loganator


Lol it was a great session. Had to sit down for 5 mins after db raises and couldn't lift my water bottle up to drink anything!

I'll wait for the update. Got some new pics up in my journal. Be interested in your thoughts (I know my legs are skinny!! Lol)


----------



## loganator

did Bi's and tri's today and none of my training buddys turned up ....seems i just can't get the staff !!

Luckily i found a fresh unsuspecting victim waiting in the brew room by the name of my old mate Ste who was also about to train arms .....

After the soreness experienced with up and down the rack laterals i thought it would be easily applicable to biceps so we did up and down the rack db curls ....SWEET !!

3 x 10 x 15's 20's 25's 35's 40's 35's 25's 20's 15's thats 90 reps per set again with no break and x 3 sets 270reps

I felt like i had done a decent full session after the rack and my mate was looking a bit daunted but soldiered on determined lol

did tricep pushdowns x 5 sets finishing on the full stack on the big stack i have started using and drop sets to finish ....don't know how i did it but broke my pb* by 2 plates by doin the stack and a stone down in the last 4 weeks

did 4 sets of 15 standing lying down curls and went quite heavy but concetrated on form and drop set finish again

did 6 sets on the dip machine and broke my pb* on that too got down to 16 plates on the big stack with drop set again

did a super set finish of close grip press and hammer grip preachers x 4 sets of each with moderate weight and good form

have somehow come back up 2 ppunds from last week but condition has improved ....i know many people will say thats not possible but my body seems to love moderate carb high protien and good fats ....im sure i will start dropping again sooner or later but not panicing at the moment as i have changed a couple of things in my protocol that have possibly just filled me out a little ....could be just water in the right place ie in the muscle rather than under the skin but not concerned at this point as i can see im moving in the right direction .......

doing hams tommorrow and need some willing participants for torture @Milky and @Dave you fancy a bit ?

have a great weekend chaps

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol it was a great session. Had to sit down for 5 mins after db raises and couldn't lift my water bottle up to drink anything!
> 
> I'll wait for the update. Got some new pics up in my journal. Be interested in your thoughts (I know my legs are skinny!! Lol)


will take a look Ben ...have a look what we did today its just as painful lol


----------



## Guest

I cant tomorrow m8 sorry, looks like im prime target for baby sitter for my sisters kids while shes to the docs for her post op checkup. If it doesnt go ahead tho (fingers crossed), ill have a bit of that yeah. Will let you know asap m8.


----------



## Milky

Working tomorow mate but Dave isnt and he said he would whoop you on any leg session and mentioned something about not being beaten by any pie eating tw*t :whistling:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Working tomorow mate but Dave isnt and he said he would whoop you on any leg session and mentioned something about not being beaten by any pie eating tw*t :whistling:


Lmao ! starting to think you don't like training legs milky lol.....


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Lmao ! starting to think you don't like training legs milky lol.....


Couldnt be more wrong mate, love it but genuinely working...


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Couldnt be more wrong mate, love it but genuinely working...


Just puuling your chain matey lol


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Just puuling your chain matey lol


I just hate the skinny bastards :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I just hate the skinny bastards :lol:


lol ... seriously tho mate you and dave are wecome again any time mate


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> lol ... seriously tho mate you and dave are wecome again any time mate


I swear mate first chance l get l am on it....

You must do something right size of your fu*king pins !


----------



## loganator

hammy sesh with @shane87 today to round off the week and what a good sesh we had .....

started on seated hams x 5 sets with a working sets of 14 and 16 plates on the stack and drop set finish

then we went barbaric old scool and did some lying hams on the bench with no machine or weights just your training buddy holding you back on the way down and the way back up so you never have a break during the set ...sounds east but it's grusome i promise you ....will get it on vid next time

stiff leg deads x 4 sets with working sets of 2 and a half and 3 plates

then standing hams on the machine x 4 sets with helper reps moderate weight as hams were blown to bits at this point ....

shane87 gave me a good push all the way through and he is very strong on hams at 19 stone he is a big lad with plenty of gas for his size ...cheers pal!

Day off tommorrow and i think i earned it this week ....big chest day on monday ready to rock again !!

enjoy the rest of the weekend folks

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> hammy sesh with @shane87 today to round off the week and what a good sesh we had .....
> 
> started on seated hams x 5 sets with a working sets of 14 and 16 plates on the stack and drop set finish
> 
> then we went barbaric old scool and did some lying hams on the bench with no machine or weights just your training buddy holding you back on the way down and the way back up so you never have a break during the set ...sounds east but it's grusome i promise you ....will get it on vid next time
> 
> stiff leg deads x 4 sets with working sets of 2 and a half and 3 plates
> 
> then standing hams on the machine x 4 sets with helper reps moderate weight as hams were blown to bits at this point ....
> 
> shane87 gave me a good push all the way through and he is very strong on hams at 19 stone he is a big lad with plenty of gas for his size ...cheers pal!
> 
> Day off tommorrow and i think i earned it this week ....big chest day on monday ready to rock again !!
> 
> enjoy the rest of the weekend folks
> 
> Loganator


well first time for me doing this barbaric lying hams movment.and it did sound easy at first till you do it and thats when you lose

all feeling to ur legs half way thru the set proper good pump great exercise for hams.yet again anthor great workout with @loganator.


----------



## loganator

Smashed gym on me jack jones today but had a great session .....

chest day

incline db

1

20 x 50's

15 x 70's

12 x 90's

16 x 130's

8 x 150's New pb* by 2 reps boom!....drop set 12 x 90's 9 x 70's

flat bench x 4 sets working set of 9 x 140kg then drop sets of minus 40k back to 60k and negs to finish

Super sets of flat and incline flys strict moderate weight to finish.... Took a few pics today may put a couple on later but only 3 weeks since last lot so may resist even tho progress is great

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff as ever mate:thumbup1:

Wish you'd get some db's in kilo's though lol...


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Smashed gym on me jack jones today but had a great session .....
> 
> chest day
> 
> incline db
> 
> 1
> 
> 20 x 50's
> 
> 15 x 70's
> 
> 12 x 90's
> 
> 16 x 130's
> 
> 8 x 150's New pb* by 2 reps boom!....drop set 12 x 90's 9 x 70's
> 
> flat bench x 4 sets working set of 9 x 140kg then drop sets of minus 40k back to 60k and negs to finish
> 
> Super sets of flat and incline flys strict moderate weight to finish.... Took a few pics today may put a couple on later but only 3 weeks since last lot so may resist even tho progress is great
> 
> Loganator


Good work hitting PB's through prep mate, energy and mood still OK day-to-day and in the gym?


----------



## Guest

Cracking stuff Carl m8, get the pics up


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Good work hitting PB's through prep mate, energy and mood still OK day-to-day and in the gym?


Yes mate energy and strength still good and mood good too ....cravings are biting tho lol


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Cracking stuff Carl m8, get the pics up


ok buddy will post a couple


----------



## loganator

@Dave there you go mate ...the lighting was a bit sh*t and it's only 3 weeks since official start of diet ....will take some next week so i can keep on plan with pic updates once a month

loganator


----------



## Guest

Fark me m8, some legs on you!

Looking well m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking awesome mate


----------



## loganator

@Dave thanks mate back to hitting them twice week for a bit now whislt my food is still good ..... @Ginger Ben thanks for your comments mate much apreaciated


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Great stuff as ever mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Wish you'd get some db's in kilo's though lol...


150's are just over 68 kg and 130's are just under 60kg.....

hope that helps mate .....

hope you ate well and training going good


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Smashed gym on me jack jones today but had a great session .....
> 
> chest day
> 
> incline db
> 
> 1
> 
> 20 x 50's
> 
> 15 x 70's
> 
> 12 x 90's
> 
> 16 x 130's
> 
> 8 x 150's New pb* by 2 reps boom!....drop set 12 x 90's 9 x 70's
> 
> flat bench x 4 sets working set of 9 x 140kg then drop sets of minus 40k back to 60k and negs to finish
> 
> Super sets of flat and incline flys strict moderate weight to finish.... Took a few pics today may put a couple on later but only 3 weeks since last lot so may resist even tho progress is great
> 
> Loganator


Great workout pal hopefully get a train sesh in with you this week.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Great workout pal hopefully get a train sesh in with you this week.


Am off on friday buddy .... Will get in gym early then


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Am off on friday buddy .... Will get in gym early then


Great pal be arms yea.then am bak to 6-2 next week.ur separation in ur legs are coming thru nice there pal to.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Great pal be arms yea.then am bak to 6-2 next week.ur separation in ur legs are coming thru nice there pal to.


Yes mate arms it is ..... Cheers Shane I took those pics this morning , getting better .... Lots of room for improvement in next 14 weeks though .....there just doesn't seem enough time in a year to do what I want to do with legs but I can only try my best !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

@shane87 im gonna hit the rack again tomorrow for shoulders .....suggest you do the same so we can nail it next week when im off


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Yes mate arms it is ..... Cheers Shane I took those pics this morning , getting better .... Lots of room for improvement in next 14 weeks though .....there just doesn't seem enough time in a year to do what I want to do with legs but I can only try my best !
> 
> Loganator


You have done ur best pal big improvement from last year and plenty of time yet to leading into the the show.

Yea ill give tht workout ago you did defo looks brutal.ha.


----------



## loganator

Drove to the gym right after work today .....gagging on cold potatoes as I drove over there lol.....oh well it's that time again and needs must !

Trained shoulders on my own today and pushed through the tiredness and had quite a good session ....

Wasn't going to do up and down the rack latterals then thought fk it lets have it and decided to do them and get stuck in .....

did x sets of 10 x 15's 20's 25's 30's 35's 30's 25's 20's 15's.....

seemed to handle them a bit better this week maybe getting used or just not as pumped from lack of carbs ....but still fkin hurt like hell !!!!

managed seated db press after prexhausting on the torture rack , again an improvement on last week were I didnt feel safe with a db after the rack

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

11 x 130's drop set thru 90's and 70's

bent over lat raise

10x 50's

10 x 60's

10 x70's

10 x 85's

seated hammer grip press

x5 sets of 15 with working set of stack plus 20k with drop sets back up the stack

4 sets of wide grip upright rows with working set of stack and drop sets back up the stack .....

had a pose in bag room for 10 mins to stretch off .... Some nob followed me in saying you cant pose in here these lads are boxing , to which I politely said fk off I ve paid me subs and I will try not to take up the whole mat lol ....

There was plenty of room and im normally very curtious to people but this guy is the gym nob who actually stopped speaking to me last year when after I won the Brit so he got it lol !

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Drove to the gym right after work today .....gagging on cold potatoes as I drove over there lol.....oh well it's that time again and needs must !
> 
> Trained shoulders on my own today and pushed through the tiredness and had quite a good session ....
> 
> Wasn't going to do up and down the rack latterals then thought fk it lets have it and decided to do them and get stuck in .....
> 
> did x sets of 10 x 15's 20's 25's 30's 35's 30's 25's 20's 15's.....
> 
> seemed to handle them a bit better this week maybe getting used or just not as pumped from lack of carbs ....but still fkin hurt like hell !!!!
> 
> managed seated db press after prexhausting on the torture rack , again an improvement on last week were I didnt feel safe with a db after the rack
> 
> 15 x 50's
> 
> 12 x 70's
> 
> 12 x 90's
> 
> 11 x 130's drop set thru 90's and 70's
> 
> bent over lat raise
> 
> 10x 50's
> 
> 10 x 60's
> 
> 10 x70's
> 
> 10 x 85's
> 
> seated hammer grip press
> 
> x5 sets of 15 with working set of stack plus 20k with drop sets back up the stack
> 
> 4 sets of wide grip upright rows with working set of stack and drop sets back up the stack .....
> 
> had a pose in bag room for 10 mins to stretch off .... Some nob followed me in saying you cant pose in here these lads are boxing , to which I politely said fk off I ve paid me subs and I will try not to take up the whole mat lol ....
> 
> There was plenty of room and im normally very curtious to people but this guy is the gym nob who actually stopped speaking to me last year when after I won the Brit so he got it lol !
> 
> Loganator


great sesh pal.i did the torture rack to 2day well good pump and cudnt move me arms after them.ha.

whos the guy who thinks he owns the place sounds a nob head but you always get one in a gym.haha.


----------



## loganator

My legs are in bits ! ......Thanks to another session of beyond failure being pushed by @shane87 .....probably the hardest I have ever dug in to a session ....Ever !

Started on leg extensions x 6 sets with working set of stack and working set of stack + the 3 spare discs that slide onto the stack+10kg plate on extra pin x 15 reps new pb* + 4 drop sets with 4 helpers on every drop thanks to shane who seems to really enjoy torturing me ....new pb's on drop sets too .....don't know where it came from esp seeing as im on low carbs and training right after work .....

got back on the front squat torture machine for 4 sets and reps suffered on higher weights probly because I hit the gas so hard on the leg extension but compensated by throwing two drop sets in .... Thanks again to shane for thr big push had me shaking and fkin roaring to get em out lol ......

had a change and did hack squat for some more torture and only managed to get to 3 plates a side but with 2 drop sets and 3 and 4 reps beyond failure on each thanks again to shane putting me through the mangle

finished as usual with 6 sets of 30 alternate stance standing calf raises but this time with no rest period because I know shane87 hates them and he's an evil cnut and fkin deserves some of his own medicine

deffo the hardest session I have ever had to date on legs and looking forward to more of the same .....

building the monster .....Train insane ...forged from iron and pain ....

pain is temporary ...pride is forever!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

@shane87 i'm going the gym at the time we planned last night but my phone is off if you try to contact me buddy


----------



## loganator

nevermind looked on the tinternet and found out how to reboot it ...result


----------



## shane87

Haha rite pal ill be there for 10.30.


----------



## loganator

Trained back with @shane87 this morning and had another whomper of a session .... Got a few of the working sets on vid and will update later


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> My legs are in bits ! ......Thanks to another session of beyond failure being pushed by @shane87 .....probably the hardest I have ever dug in to a session ....Ever !
> 
> Started on leg extensions x 6 sets with working set of stack and working set of stack + the 3 spare discs that slide onto the stack+10kg plate on extra pin x 15 reps new pb* + 4 drop sets with 4 helpers on every drop thanks to shane who seems to really enjoy torturing me ....new pb's on drop sets too .....don't know where it came from esp seeing as im on low carbs and training right after work .....
> 
> got back on the front squat torture machine for 4 sets and reps suffered on higher weights probly because I hit the gas so hard on the leg extension but compensated by throwing two drop sets in .... Thanks again to shane for thr big push had me shaking and fkin roaring to get em out lol ......
> 
> had a change and did hack squat for some more torture and only managed to get to 3 plates a side but with 2 drop sets and 3 and 4 reps beyond failure on each thanks again to shane putting me through the mangle
> 
> finished as usual with 6 sets of 30 alternate stance standing calf raises but this time with no rest period because I know shane87 hates them and he's an evil cnut and fkin deserves some of his own medicine
> 
> deffo the hardest session I have ever had to date on legs and looking forward to more of the same .....
> 
> building the monster .....Train insane ...forged from iron and pain ....
> 
> pain is temporary ...pride is forever!
> 
> Loganator


That was some medieval sesh pal.lol.dont know how I driven home.defo good change with that hack squat instead of leg press

To finish our legs off really did the trick.as we both nearly got stuck at the bottom on our final reps.lol.

Looking forward to more hardcore sessions and pushing you to the limit.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> That was some medieval sesh pal.lol.dont know how I driven home.defo good change with that hack squat instead of leg press
> 
> To finish our legs off really did the trick.as we both nearly got stuck at the bottom on our final reps.lol.
> 
> Looking forward to more hardcore sessions and pushing you to the limit.


Mate my legs are wrecked lol proper deep doms goin on ..... Feels like it was the first time I trained legs .....

cheers for that you evil bstard !

Guys are fitting solar panels at my nans so not sure what time I can get to gym but will come in morning still if my mum turns up to give me a break from stopping in

will update bacl session in a bit and blame shane87 for the fact I didnt want to walk to my computer to upload vids yesterday


----------



## loganator

free solar panels anyone ?.....no bull**** ours are being fitted now today ! it's still free if you own your house or have a mortgage and watchdog approved by mcs and real ....if you are siutable with south facing roof at front or rear and your fitt goes through we both get £50 so have a look at this referal link ....this aint a joke or scam i promise you guys

they are going assesing the motherinlaws on monday too

https://findaroof.co/loganator

Loganator


----------



## loganator

yesterdays back session with @shane87 ..........

wide hammer grip pulldowns

x 6 sets with working set of stack + 35 kg x 10 new pb* + 3 high rep drop sets back up the stack

x 4 sets of hammer strength pulls with working set of 200kg and drop sets -40 kg per set back to 80 kg

seated close grip x 4 sets with working set of 100kg and drop sets back up the stack

seated close grip pulldowns high cable x 4 sets with working set of near enough stack and drop sets back up the stack

close grip pullovers to finish x 4 sets moderste weight good form

another good session with shane87

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays gun show with @shane87 .....payback is a bit*h after wednesdays leg session from which i am now even sorer i decided it was time for shane to do some up and down the rack db curls to pre-exhaust him before the rest of the sesh so thats what we did ........

10 x 15's 20's 25's 30's 35's 30's 25's 20's 15's ....90 reps per set x 3 sets ....shane forgot how to count once or twice but i didn't and put him straight lol ....thats what you get for giving me 5 helpers instead of 3 shane you evil cnut lol  )

tricep pushdowns x 5 sets of 15 and working set of big stack x 9 new pb* and drop sets back up the stack

standing lying curls on the machine x 4 sets quite heavy weight and drop sets to finish

super sets of close grip on the mini smith machine with e z bar and hammer grip seated machine curls x 8 sets total

realy enjoying just attacking training at the moment and getting a really good push ever set from @shane87 ...thanks again buddy see you tomoz for hams ...

will post working sets of yesterdays back session as they upload on youtube and also took my monthly pics today and will post them now

Loganator

Loganator


----------



## shane87

Haha that was payback.yea and thanks for letting me know I had 40 reps left and so on.the pump was unreal off that up and down the rack.fought my arms were going to fall off great excise tho.anther great workout pal see you 2moz pal.


----------



## loganator

pics from today as promised although on looking at them the lighting is terrible and makes my legs look smooth


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Haha that was payback.yea and thanks for letting me know I had 40 reps left and so on.the pump was unreal off that up and down the rack.fought my arms were going to fall off great excise tho.anther great workout pal see you 2moz pal.


haha you deserve it evil one lol ! see you tomoz pal


----------



## loganator

one of the working sets from yesterdsays back session .....Lol @ me swinging on the bar before i start the set ha


----------



## loganator

@shane87 on the hammer strength pulls ...working set


----------



## loganator

yesterdays chest session ......

5 sets of inc db press...

20 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 130's

15 x 130's drop sets thru 90's and 70's

bench machine press x 5 sets working to near enough stack with drop sets x 3

x 3 sets body weight dips

x 3 sets inc db flys

was blow with 2 working sets on db press and heavy sets on machine press so the remaining 6 sets were really overkill i think but did them non the less ....shoulder sessiion with @shane87 and wayne today so ill probably run the rack again or may go for a heavy one for a change nd see how my strength is fairing @16lbs down ....

have a great day folks .....managed to get a few pics in a hlf decent ligth yesterday so will post them beforei go out for the day if i get time now ....yes i know i'm spoiling you but that's the kind of guy i am lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

pics as promised ....these are exactly 4 weeks into official diet time ...lighting is a little better than last lot so though i would share


----------



## Ginger Ben

Those first couple of pics are the look I'd be happy to stroll around with! Back to the grindstone!!!

How long until the comp now Loganator? Are there any body parts you feel need bringing up or are a possible weaker point? If so what do you do about it?


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Those first couple of pics are the look I'd be happy to stroll around with! Back to the grindstone!!!
> 
> How long until the comp now Loganator? Are there any body parts you feel need bringing up or are a possible weaker point? If so what do you do about it?


just under 13 weeks out now ben .... Im hitting legs really hard at the moment as thats was my gameplan all along from last year .... there is very strong competition in class 3 so im trying to stay in machine mode for every session and will continue to do everything I can do to be at my best for the stage ..... I can do nothing else other than that mate .... thanks for your comments

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> just under 13 weeks out now ben .... Im hitting legs really hard at the moment as thats was my gameplan all along from last year .... there is very strong competition in class 3 so im trying to stay in machine mode for every session and will continue to do everything I can do to be at my best for the stage ..... I can do nothing else other than that mate .... thanks for your comments
> 
> loganator


That's got to be the attitude really hasn't it. Good stuff, really enjoying watching the progress.


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> pics as promised ....these are exactly 4 weeks into official diet time ...lighting is a little better than last lot so though i would share
> 
> View attachment 110730
> View attachment 110731
> View attachment 110732
> View attachment 110733
> View attachment 110734
> View attachment 110735
> View attachment 110736
> View attachment 110737
> View attachment 110738
> View attachment 110739
> View attachment 110740
> View attachment 110741
> View attachment 110742
> View attachment 110743
> View attachment 110744
> View attachment 110745
> View attachment 110746
> View attachment 110747


great pics pal defo everthing coming together now! alot better with that lighting like that keep taking ur progress pics like that.


----------



## Milky

Looking fu*king gooss mate, reallly impressed :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Trained shoulders today with the evil one @shane87 ......

6 sets of latt raises 2 working sets of 50s with drop sets to 25's and 15's

x 5 sets seated db press

2 working sets of 130 x 15 and 130 x 13 with drop sets of 90's and 70's

4 sets of db bent over reverse flys working sets of 85's and 90's x10

x 4 sets smith machine press with working sets of 10 c 80kg and 6 x 100kg pb* with drop sets to 60 and 40kg with 4 and 5 helper reps from @shane87 the evil cnut

FInished with 6 sets wide grip upright rows with working set of stack and drop sets to finish

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king gooss mate, reallly impressed :thumbup1:


Thanks milky ..... much appreaciated mate ....


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:


> Trained shoulders today with the evil one @shane87 ......
> 
> 6 sets of latt raises 2 working sets of 50s with drop sets to 25's and 15's
> 
> x 5 sets seated db press
> 
> 2 working sets of 130 x 15 and 130 x 13 with drop sets of 90's and 70's
> 
> 4 sets of db bent over reverse flys working sets of 85's and 90's x10
> 
> x 4 sets smith machine press with working sets of 10 c 80kg and 6 x 100kg pb* with drop sets to 60 and 40kg with 4 and 5 helper reps from @shane87 the evil cnut
> 
> FInished with 6 sets wide grip upright rows with working set of stack and drop sets to finish
> 
> Loganator


Nice to see someone else doing heavy weight on the bent over db raises mate! :thumb:

Looking spot on in the pics mate, especially from the front and your quads. Good luck in 13 weeks! Mine's 15 weeks Sunday, parp! mg:


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Nice to see someone else doing heavy weight on the bent over db raises mate! :thumb:
> 
> Looking spot on in the pics mate, especially from the front and your quads. Good luck in 13 weeks! Mine's 15 weeks Sunday, parp! mg:


Cheers mate ..... Lots of work to be done yet ....thanks and good luck in 15 weeks , what are you entering ?


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:


> Cheers mate ..... Lots of work to be done yet ....thanks and good luck in 15 weeks , what are you entering ?


UKBFF North show, the one Anth Bailes is putting on. I did his maxxmuscle gym logo so feel like I want to support him.


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> UKBFF North show, the one Anth Bailes is putting on. I did his maxxmuscle gym logo so feel like I want to support him.


Anth is a really nice guy , he shares a lot of decent info with the guys coming up through the ranks and I have been using a lot of his training routines and methods in my own protocol and have enjoyed and benefited from them a lot .....

I like to give 100% in my training so Anths intense no bull sh*t approach to training is something I aspire to


----------



## loganator

Had a top leg sesh again with @shane87 and will update later or tommorrow as I have not stopped today ......think shane should change is name to 2more cos every time i give two more he asks for two more again ....... Sure thats 4 lol

Got to say how gratefull I am to shane for pushing me so hard ..... even if I did nearly pass out during legs today lol .... thanks evil one don't think I could train this hard without your help

Loganator


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:


> Anth is a really nice guy , he shares a lot of decent info with the guys coming up through the ranks and I have been using a lot of his training routines and methods in my own protocol and have enjoyed and benefited from them a lot .....
> 
> I like to give 100% in my training so Anths intense no bull sh*t approach to training is something I aspire to


He is isn't he? And very generous too. You were meant to say how much you like his logo and statue btw


----------



## shane87

Am gratefull to be pushing you pal.great training partner.anther good legs sesh pal think we both nearly passed out.no pain no gain tho.haha.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Am gratefull to be pushing you pal.great training partner.anther good legs sesh pal think we both nearly passed out.no pain no gain tho.haha.


HAha yes you were well gassed after I pushed you on the front sqaut torture rack mate I was proud of you


----------



## loganator

been busy for a couple of days so not had chance to update on here so we'll have a quick catchup.......

trained back on thurs and had a bit of a flyer really ....

6 x sets wide hammer grip pulldowns with working set of stack plus 30kk and drop sets

x 4 sets hammer strength pulls working up to 200kg working set with drop sets x 3

x 4 sets wide hamme grip pulldowns beyhind neck

x 4 sets of close grip pulldowns

x 4 sets of close grip pullovers nice and strict

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained hammy's, calfs and arms today as i feel i will do better with two rest days rather than one now that i'm dieting so doing both on same day rather than seperate as i had been doing .....

Hamstrings ........

x 5 sets of seated ham curls with two heavy working set and drop sets back up the stack

tried a different exercise in the form of hammy db curls with the db between feet face down on bench x 4 sets working sets of 10 x 68lbs ....

definatley a different feel as you are aware of having to control the weight more as you have a db between your feet

did 4 sets of old scool hardcore lying hammys with resistance from training budy holding the feet on way up and down for double burn .....trust me these may sound easy but they are brutal and leave you barley able to flex at the knee when finished

did 4 sets of good mornings nice and strict with moderate weight

did 5 sets of 30 standing calf raises but went a lot havier than i have been doing as seem to have really progressed on theese in last 6 weeks or so

Arms .........

ran the rack from 5's 15's 20's 25's 30's 25's 20's 15's 5's x 10 for 3 sets and kept quite decent form considering i felt like i was going to burst with pump .....

@shane87 did a decent job of following me and took his medicine like a good training buddy does .....

did dips on the frame next .....

15 x bodyweight

15 x 10kg

15x 20kg

12 x 25 kg

super setted close grip ez bar press on the chest machine and hammer grip curls on the machine for a total of 8 sets

condition coming slowly better and more definition being slowly revealed so with progress and ready for more hard work and torture with the evil one ......

good sesh again Shane mate ......

Big chest sesh planned for monday .....

Have a great weekend !!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Trained chest today with Wayne and had a good one !

incline db press

15 x 50's

15 x 50's

15 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 130's

13 x 130's drop set 8 x 90's drop set 8 x 70's

flat bench

12 x 60k

12 x 80k

10 x 120k

8 x 140k drop sets @120k , 80k ,60k all reps done very strict and extra deep for good stretch on chest

incline db flys

15 x 50's

15 x 55's

15 x 70's

15 x 70's

seated machine press

x 5 sets finishing on stack x 9 and drop sets x 3 back up the stack

had a cheat meal yesterday and felt really full and pumped today with good vascularity ....was a little surprised to weigh in at 15 .11 but took a look in mirror and thought i looked leaner ????? maybe just lost subq water due to carb uptake wich could explain both things but deffo looking better so weight just a number at the moment ....will see what i weigh in at and how i look at end of week before next cheat meal and again after cheat meal to see if there is a pattern .....

hope you all had a good weekend and training hard !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Bit of a crazy day yesterday but trained shoulders had a decent session ..... will update after training legs with the evil one aka @shane87 today


----------



## loganator

yesterdays shoulder sesh with my mate Wayne who is doing the over 40's NABBA this year .....

latt raises

15 x 15's

15 x 15's

12 x 25's

12 x 30's

12 x 35's

10 x 40's drop sets though 35's 30's 25's 20's 15's pumped ....not quite the rack experience but enough to get thouroughly warmed up

seated db press

15 x 50's

15 x 70's

12 x 80's

12 x 90's

12 x 130's drop set through 90's and 70's with a good few helper reps

rear latt raises/rows

10 x 50's

10 x 60's

10 x 70's

10 x 90's

seated hammer grip machine press x 5 sets with working sets of stack and stack plus 20 kg with drop sets through failure and helpers right back up to about 4 plates to failure on girly weight

x 6 sets of upright rows working up to stack and back down to girl weight lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays leg session with @shane87 or as we now know him the evil cnut !!.....

time for a switch up so warmed up on 5 sets of extensions with moderate weight then hit the squat rack !

squats all done slowly and cant go deeper no wraps no belt .....

12 x 65k

12 x 105k

10 x 145k

8 x 185k drop sets 12 x 105k only 2 reps short of what i was doing at my heaviest on my bulk on 185k and think i can get this back up as i have been concentrating on leg ex and front squat torture for around 6 weeks now and so today was a good shock and am sore as a boil already 

leg press x 4 sets down to the stop plate deep as fk .....working set of 360kg and drop sets to failure ......Shanes voice is still ringing in my ears lol cmon 2more 3more ....were would i be without the evil one ?

6 sets of 30 standing calf raise with nearly stack .....

Walked out like robocop again so job done for today and doms kicking in already

quads and anteriors throbbing like a b*tch thanks shane i owe you one !

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> todays leg session with @shane87 or as we now know him the evil cnut !!.....
> 
> time for a switch up so warmed up on 5 sets of extensions with moderate weight then hit the squat rack !
> 
> squats all done slowly and cant go deeper no wraps no belt .....
> 
> 12 x 65k
> 
> 12 x 105k
> 
> 10 x 145k
> 
> 8 x 185k drop sets 12 x 105k only 2 reps short of what i was doing at my heaviest on my bulk on 185k and think i can get this back up as i have been concentrating on leg ex and front squat torture for around 6 weeks now and so today was a good shock and am sore as a boil already
> 
> leg press x 4 sets down to the stop plate deep as fk .....working set of 360kg and drop sets to failure ......Shanes voice is still ringing in my ears lol cmon 2more 3more ....were would i be without the evil one ?
> 
> 6 sets of 30 standing calf raise with nearly stack .....
> 
> Walked out like robocop again so job done for today and doms kicking in already
> 
> quads and anteriors throbbing like a b*tch thanks shane i owe you one !
> 
> Loganator


Haha you always get these 2 or 3 more out tho pal defo the growth reps.great change to that leg workout.another great hardcore sesh there pal.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Haha you always get these 2 or 3 more out tho pal defo the growth reps.great change to that leg workout.another great hardcore sesh there pal.


yes mate they are defo the reps that count and i don't think i would be trainin so hard if it wasn't for you getting medievil on me .....what are friends for :rockon:


----------



## loganator

trained back and tri's with @shane87 and had to change things up as my bicep and elbow is a bit agro after snatching a falling 20 plate the other day ....nothing serious but don't want to risk blowing it out so close to competition

changed to the wide grip angled bar for pulldowns as the hammer grip wasn't comfy and didn't go mad with weight or drop sets

x 4 sets wide grip pulls with 2 working sets of stack ....felt good on my middle upper back so maybe keep it when my bicep is 100% for a change up

4 sets of hammer strength pulls with working set of 160kg and no drops

super sets of seated close grip and wide grip rows x 8 total with moderate weight and no rest

super sets of seated close grip pulldowns and close grip pullovers with moderate weight and no rest between sets

triceps .....

x 4 sets of 15 dips just body weight but deep and slow

x 4 each super sets of close grip ez machine press and pushdowns with the rope and balls grip for seperation

did some posing in the bagroom after training and got a lot of comments about my legs and condition so must be doing something right

training hammy's and biceps tomoz and am going to run the rack with dumbbells and super sets for some intensity without puting strain on my niggly bicep ....some tb500 wouldn't go a miss now i think but struggling a little at the moment waiting for jobs to be ready and so on .... nobody forcing me to do this and never expected it to make me rich so a case of carry on regardless i think ......

looking forward to blitzing hams tommorrow iron and pain forging those big rimms lol !

Loganator


----------



## Bad Alan

Sessions looking intense as ever big man, great having a training partner like you've got to smash you to bits day in day out. Worth their weight in gold!

Love the attitude displayed mate, proper inspiring hard and heavy work.


----------



## loganator

Did hammys today with @shane87 had another oldscool beasting sesh..... will update tomoz as im about to hit the sack ....not literally lol that would hurt wouldnt it haha ......off to sleep now and when I wake up it's cheat day ....carbtastic 

Cant fookin wait as I felt shut down last couple of days time to refire the boiler for more fat loss next week ....now officially 18lbs down from when I started cleaning up my diet 8 weeks ago ....11 weeks to go fk me its flying along !

loganator


----------



## loganator

just weighed in in my shorts first thing as i got out of bed and i have now actually dropped 20 lbs in the last 8 weeks , i bit of a sharp loss this week i think some of it due to my water levels 'sides ' settling down ......happy though to say the least at the moment as im still lifting big and intend to keep doing so , in fact it's weird as im getting stronger on some exercises ....I think some of it is due to getting pushed constantly by the evil one @shane87 lol .......

will update yesterdays hammy and calfs sesh now but first just want to point out one fact ......

IT'S CHEAT DAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! WHOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

seated hams x 6 sets with working set of 16 plates on stack and drop sets

old scool hammys on a bench with resistance from training buddy x 3 sets ...fk me these are hard

stiff leg deds x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 140 kg x 8

lying single leg hammy curls x 4 sets with drop sets to finish

Calf's ........6 sets of 30 calf raises with heavy weight and no rest between sets ....owch !

gonna eat big and clean mostly today fish and rice nice bit of silver hake ....then having a lean steak mince pasta bolognese with some cheese and garlic bread and may even manage a desert oh yes ! that sounds good ....food is now like crack i need it mutha fka ....

Loganator


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: 11 weeks :bounce:

Glad all's going well, and enjoy your crack, erm, I mean food!!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> :bounce: 11 weeks :bounce:
> 
> Glad all's going well, and enjoy your crack, erm, I mean food!!


Lol you can joke .... We all know you smoke quark lol


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Lol you can joke .... We all know you smoke quark lol


 mg: Smoke quark......as if!!!! Im wayyyyyyyyyyyy past that now, IV quark drip for me.


----------



## loganator

had a hectic day today so will update after training tomorrow but had a really good chest session today and matched my all time pb on incline db press 130's x 17 reps ...felt good considering im 8 weeks into diet but realise it's prob because of yesterdays cheat meal lol ...catch up tomoz , take care guys


----------



## loganator

yesterdays chest session

x 4 sets incline db with 2 working sets of 130s x 17 matched pb* and 14 x 130's with drop sets through 90's and 70's

4 sets of flat bench with working set of 8 x 140kg and drop sets back down 2 plates and a plate with helpers on each set and 5 negs to finish

super set flat and incline flys with moderate weght and strict movement x 4 sets each

was well made up matching my pb on the db's considering im 8 weeks into diet and well over a stone down

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays shoulder sesh with my mate Wayne whop is doing the over 40's NABBA Nwest

latt raises x 6 sets with working set of 40's and drop sets all the way back to 5's not as intense as previous sessions but niggle in my elbow twinging slightly so being carefull as it seems to be agravated my this movement

seated db press x 5 sets with 2 working sets of 130's x 14 and x 10 with drop sets through 90's and 70's

cable pulls with rope and balls for rear delts x 6 sets ..really hit the spot better than any thing previous

smith machine press deep as poss touching chest x 4 sets with working set of 80kg and drop set to 40 kg

upright rows x 6 sets with working set of stack and drop sets back up to failure with girly weights lol

another decent one under the belt ....11 weeks to go !

leg session tomorrow cant wait to hit those quads hard again

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking like no drop off in intensity mate, good to see. When do you think the effects of the diet will start to show in the gym, strength wise and in terms of endurance? Shoulders for me tomorrow, lower reps, more weight this time, keep it interesting.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking like no drop off in intensity mate, good to see. When do you think the effects of the diet will start to show in the gym, strength wise and in terms of endurance? Shoulders for me tomorrow, lower reps, more weight this time, keep it interesting.


I'm having moments were the diet is biting now pal but I will continue to lift big all the way through , only my endurance through the sets may wain a bit towards the end, dieting and training hard is all in the mind the further in I get the deeper i will dig to keep the intensity high ,

good idea switching things up in your shoulder sesh , I never do the same thing for too long as it gets stale

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> I'm having moments were the diet is biting now pal but I will continue to lift big all the way through , only my endurance through the sets may wain a bit towards the end, dieting and training hard is all in the mind the further in I get the deeper i will dig to keep the intensity high ,
> 
> good idea switching things up in your shoulder sesh , I never do the same thing for too long as it gets stale
> 
> Loganator


Like being stuck in a chippy for instance? Lol

Sounds good mate, looking forward to seeing things develop over next few weeks


----------



## loganator

Trained quads and calfs with @shane87 felt a bit tired when I arrived at the gym but thats not a good enough excuse for Shane who decided to put me through tje mangle once again .......

5 sets leg ext to moderate weight to get the quads hot

4 x sets of hack squat with 2 working sets all performed deep as poss hitting the stop plate at the bottom of rep

10 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 160kg

5 x 200kg new pb* drop set 8 x 140 , 10 x 80

nearly puked never done 5 plate hack before but Shane reconed I could so went for it Boom !

Leg press x 4 sets again down to the stop plate so cant go any deeper

10 x 200kg

10 x 240kg

10 x 280kg

10 x 320kg drop sets 8 x 240kg .... felt ready to puke and waved my hands at Shane to say enough but he just pulled another couple of plates off and said only one way to big legs mate keep going !

CNUT!

did another 10 reps and dont know how I didnt puke but noticed I suddenly stunk! Must have been some sort of blood and guts set that sweated some sort of failure out of me lol , thanks Shane !

6 x 30 alternate stance calf raises 3 working sets of stack New pb for me and shane too .... We have actually doubled the weight on calfs in the last couple of months and still somehow getting stronger ......

Lightweight baybee !

Logster


----------



## Ginger Ben

Savage!


----------



## loganator

Cheers Ben ;-)


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Trained quads and calfs with @shane87 felt a bit tired when I arrived at the gym but thats not a good enough excuse for Shane who decided to put me through tje mangle once again .......
> 
> 5 sets leg ext to moderate weight to get the quads hot
> 
> 4 x sets of hack squat with 2 working sets all performed deep as poss hitting the stop plate at the bottom of rep
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 120kg
> 
> 10 x 160kg
> 
> 5 x 200kg new pb* drop set 8 x 140 , 10 x 80
> 
> nearly puked never done 5 plate hack before but Shane reconed I could so went for it Boom !
> 
> Leg press x 4 sets again down to the stop plate so cant go any deeper
> 
> 10 x 200kg
> 
> 10 x 240kg
> 
> 10 x 280kg
> 
> 10 x 320kg drop sets 8 x 240kg .... felt ready to puke and waved my hands at Shane to say enough but he just pulled another couple of plates off and said only one way to big legs mate keep going !
> 
> CNUT!
> 
> did another 10 reps and dont know how I didnt puke but noticed I suddenly stunk! Must have been some sort of blood and guts set that sweated some sort of failure out of me lol , thanks Shane !
> 
> 6 x 30 alternate stance calf raises 3 working sets of stack New pb for me and shane too .... We have actually doubled the weight on calfs in the last couple of months and still somehow getting stronger ......
> 
> Lightweight baybee !
> 
> Logster


Great sesh last nite.feeling this morning.lol.realy dug deep there on them reps.its paying off tho coz ur legs are improving each week.

Nothing but a peanut!!!


----------



## loganator

5 plate hack squat ..... not so lightweight ! Not a peanut ! but somehow you still manage to convince me it is @shane87 lol !

Sadistic cnut lol!


----------



## loganator

Doms have serously kicked in on legs now .....


----------



## biglbs

Cannot see what the fuss is about,,,,,lightweight baby,lightweight,,,,,gotta get heavy now....

we need video of you been ripped up Logster!


----------



## loganator

Trained back with Wayne and @shane87 and despite the fact of being nackered from working managed a decent session ....

wide hammer grip lat pulldowns x 5 sets with 2 working sets of stack plus 20 kg for12 and stack plus 35 kg for 10 new pb* woop ! ....drop sets and helpets back up the stack

Seated low cable x 4 sets to heavy weight and drop sets

X 4 sets close grip pulldowns

single arm machine rows x 4 sets

x4 sets close grip pullovers to finish

Legs are sore as today and was feeling tired but jusy seem to switch on when I get to the gym tho .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained arms today ....normally would have done hams too but they are already sore along with the rest of my legs from the 5 plate hack squats i did on wednesday ....i can honestly say my legs have got sorer every day since and are full of water trying to heal but it's a good sore a i know i'm doing the job on them .....I blame @shane87 and his 3more attitude lol....

ran the rack on db curls from 5's, 15's , 20's, 25's 30's and back down x 3 sets....not as heavy as i have gone before but nursing my bicep/elbow twinge and was good enough for a cracking pump performed strictly....

dips ....x 6 sets

15 x bodyweight

15 x weighted 10kg

12 x weighted 15kg

12 x weighted 20kg

15 x weighted 30kg

13 x weighted 30kg

15 x bodyweight

standing lying curl machine x 4 sets

tricep pushdowns x 4sets with working sets of 16 plate stack and drop sets to failure back up the stack

super sets seated hammer grip curls and closegrip press on the ez bar machine both moderate to heavy weight with no rest between sets to finish blasting everything out .....

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Still training like a loon l see mate :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Still training like a loon l see mate :thumbup1:


certainly trying mate .... it feels like the nwest is just around the corner now so pushing hard , fcuking legs are ragging me from them hacksquats mate , i think Shane waits untill he sees the defeat in my eyes on my last rep and then says cmon 3 more .....he is a complete evil cnut with no mercy and that is what i need now to keep up the hard work now that the energy is getting a bit lower , tbh mate i don't think i have ever trained this hard and just seem to be sore at least 5 days a week ....

sorry to hear you had a shi**er of a week mate , just write it off and start next week a fresh ....

Are you still coming to the Nwest mate ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> certainly trying mate .... it feels like the nwest is just around the corner now so pushing hard , fcuking legs are ragging me from them hacksquats mate , i think Shane waits untill he sees the defeat in my eyes on my last rep and then says cmon 3 more .....he is a complete evil cnut with no mercy and that is what i need now to keep up the hard work now that the energy is getting a bit lower , tbh mate i don't think i have ever trained this hard and just seem to be sore at least 5 days a week ....
> 
> sorry to hear you had a shi**er of a week mate , just write it off and start next week a fresh ....
> 
> Are you still coming to the Nwest mate ?


I sure am mate yeah just remind me nearer the time :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

decided on my music and started working on my routine today with a mate and got the first 20 seconds or so nailed down .....liking it a lot at the moment and nothing like i did last year .....


----------



## loganator

cheat day is here at last , yipee! think i need some serious food intake to heal my legs cos they're still fookin sore .....

Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## shane87

hows the cheat day going.defo need fuel up ready for anther leg day 2 days to go haha.so whats the music for ur routine pal?


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> hows the cheat day going.defo need fuel up ready for anther leg day 2 days to go haha.so whats the music for ur routine pal?


cheat day going well mate and working well into my diet as i am loosing weight again in the week now , can't divulge music choice on here as i'm sure it aint been done before .....

Can't believe legs are still sore lol ....will be going for 7 reps this week on that 5 plate hack !

What shift you on tomoz pal ?


----------



## loganator

i'll ring you mate it's easier lol


----------



## loganator

didn't get chance to get to my pc yesterday as i was working then went to the gym late so here's yesterdays chest sesh ......

incline db x 6 sets with 3 working sets of 130's x 17 , 130's x 15 , 130's x 10 with drop sets to 90's and 70's ....last working set performed extra slow and deep with pause at bottom of rep and helpers to failure on each drop set

flat bench x 4 sets with working set of 8 x 140kg and drop sets back down to a plate with neg loads to finish

dips ,

15 x bodyweight

12 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 20kg

15 x bodyweight

cable x overs x 4 sets strict with moderate weight

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays shoulder sesh .....again had to train direct fromn work and was starving but had to get it done ....fancied a change up so thats what i had

x 6 sets db latt raises finishing on 40's just to warm up

x 4 sets smith machine press

15 x 40 kg

10 x 80kg

7 x 100kg

3 x 120kg new pb * by a mile drop sets trough 80 and 40kg with helpers .....all reps done strict with touch on chest and full lock out at top

rope pulls for rear delt

x 4 sets strict and slow

seated hammer grip machine press x 4 sets with working set of stact plus 20kg for 12 reps and drop sets back up to failure with 4 block girly weight

wide grip upright rows on low cable x 4 sets finishing on stack with drop sets to finish

shrugs standing over the chest press machine with working sets of 160 and 180kg for 12

Well happy with that one and glad i had a change up and kept it intersting with the smith machine

Chicken time now folks and i can say i'm fkin ready for it

Gnite chaps

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Another gooden bagged mate,smithy is well under rated,great for avoiding injuries,good shout!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Another gooden bagged mate,smithy is well under rated,great for avoiding injuries,good shout!


Must have done something right mate , soreness creeping in now i just think its a ggod idea to have a chage up when pb's are no longer broken or soreness is no longer felt after a sessoin


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Must have done something right mate , soreness creeping in now i just think its a ggod idea to have a chage up when pb's are no longer broken or soreness is no longer felt after a sessoin


Agreed,you will never see me do 2 workouts the same as i train on instinct alone.One week or two easy,the next or two different heavy/light etc,i love it yeh!


----------



## loganator

Trained hammy's and calf today , went right after work again .....

seated hammys x 5 sets with working set of 170k x 12 and drop sets back up the stack

stiff leg deds x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 140kg x 10 and 140kg x9 new pb*

single leg lying hammy's x 4 sets light weight with helperbreps as hams blown to bits by seated and stiff leg sets

standing calf raises x 6 sets of 30 alt stance no rest with 4 sets of stack 170kg new pb *

big back sesh tomoz and time for another change up ...... time to get sore I think 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Doms kickin in nicely from smithy press the other day , sore !


----------



## loganator

Morning folks , it's friday again ! hope you all have a great weekend , well most of you lol!

the question is , legs or back when I finish work? ..... @shane87 what time you goin gym today pal ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good weekend mate, rest day for me so its food, work, food, work etc lol

Back and bis tomorrow, favourite session for me.


----------



## shane87

Alright mate in ****ty work til 8 tonight! Do Back tomorrow?


----------



## loganator

Now lost a total of 24lbs and weighing in at 14.12.2 and condition starting to show .... took a couple of sneak peek pics and will post them tomorrow .......not trained last 2 days as im training sat and sun this week .......have a good weekend chaps , roll on sunday the most foodtastic day of the week !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained back and calfs this morning with @shane87 or as we now know him .... the evil one

started with wide hammer grip pull downs and did working sets of stack x 12 and stack plus 40 kg new pb for 7 plus 3 helpers plus 3 drop sets with helpers .....now you know why i call him the evil one :lol:

had a change up and did tbar rows next and did 2 x sets of 70kg discs plus 120kg on the rear stack then 2 sets @70kg plus 160kg on the rear stack plus drop sets .....

single arm bent over rows

10 x 100s

10 x 120s

7 x 140's new pb *

9x 140's new pb *

close grip pulldowns x 4 sets with working sets of...

10 x stack new pb*

10 x stack plus 10kg new pb*

close grip pullovers x 4 sets with working sets of 80 and 90kg new pb *

calfs ....1 x warm up 170kg x 30 alt stance

5 sets of stack x 30 alt stance new pb* .....calf work is really starting to show now , doubled strength and put over half an inch on them in around 10 months

Cracking session was had today , big pushes again from Shane and broke 7 pb's in a day @ 24lbs down from bulk weight ....shane mate thanks for being a relentless evil cnut with me i really appreaciate it lol !

Arms tommorrow and some more work to do on my routine to music , oh and it's cheat day again ....Yesssss!!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

a couple of pics from the other day ...staying mostly under wraps from now on but a couple of sneeky ones for you .....


----------



## loganator

cheat day today plus training arms with a friend and doing some practice on my routine .... foodtastic ..... hope you all having a good weekend


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Now lost a total of 24lbs and weighing in at 14.12.2 and condition starting to show .... took a couple of sneak peek pics and will post them tomorrow .......not trained last 2 days as im training sat and sun this week .......have a good weekend chaps , roll on sunday the most foodtastic day of the week !
> 
> Loganator


great sesh yesterday and no probs pal am glad i can help you along ur way to the comp.

have a goood cheat day pal eat well ready for legs tomoz.


----------



## Milky

Get the pics up mate, will be great to see them..


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Get the pics up mate, will be great to see them..


I put a couple up on previous page mate , don't want to give too much away to others competing but gives an idea on condition , cheers foe your interest Milkster


----------



## Milky

So you have, looking fu*king good mate l must say !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> So you have, looking fu*king good mate l must say !


X2.

Some proper tree trunks mate!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> So you have, looking fu*king good mate l must say !


THanks Milkster !


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> X2.
> 
> Some proper tree trunks mate!


Thankyou sir ! I'm doing me best and have a sadistic person by the name of @shane87 putting me through the mangle on a weekly basis so that definatley helps lol


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Thankyou sir ! I'm doing me best and have a sadistic person by the name of @shane87 putting me through the mangle on a weekly basis so that definatley helps lol


That's good to hear mate, can't do this solo can you! :beer:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> That's good to hear mate, can't do this solo can you! :beer:


damb right mate ! no way on this earth would i be training this hard on my own , seriously owe shane for pushing me this hard but i think seeing my pain is his reward as he is one sadistic mutha lol !


----------



## loganator

trained chest and biceps today with @shane87 .....

inc db press slow reps

20 x 50's

15 x 70's

12 x 90's

15 x 130's

10 x 140's new pb* drop sets 8 x 90's 8 x 70's

flat bench

15 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

9 x 140kg

7 x 150kg drop sets 7 x 100kg , 8 x 60kg plus 4 neg loads

seated hammer strength press

10 x 40kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 120kg drop sets 8 x 80kg 10 x 60kg

few sets of bicep to finish off as i feel like now that i'm cutting i need to concentrate a little more on them as my chest and shoulders come easy but had a few niggles with bicep injurys this year so now they are gone i need to take full advantage of the next 9 weeks ....

2 sets of 15 fractionated seated preacher curls ....wrist felt a bit wrong when doing this so switched exercise to seated single arm preachers on the machine

5 x 15 fractionated single arm preachers

Gave shane a sneek peek at my routine in the bag room before going home for more chicken ....

Job done !

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still a strong fvcker then. Good session by the looks of it


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Still a strong fvcker then. Good session by the looks of it


honestly don't think i have lost any strength mate just holding back a little on certain exercises for fear of injury so close in and going for reps to cut up


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> damb right mate ! no way on this earth would i be training this hard on my own , seriously owe shane for pushing me this hard but i think seeing my pain is his reward as he is one sadistic mutha lol !


Brilliant to have that support mate, lol men and pain go hand in hand..... I think :lol:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant to have that support mate, lol men and pain go hand in hand..... I think :lol:


Hmmm ok roblet , just want to point out that me and shane both have birds lol !


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Hmmm ok roblet , just want to point out that me and shane both have birds lol !


Pmsl so do I :beer:


----------



## loganator

Tell you what though @roblet i'm glad I did this journal partly because I can look back on it to see what worked and didnt work for me but also because the members on here have offered loads of support and encouragement and made this a different experience for me from last year and I thank each and every one for doing that ....means a lot to me


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Tell you what though @roblet i'm glad I did this journal partly because I can look back on it to see what worked and didnt work for me but also because the members on here have offered loads of support and encouragement and made this a different experience for me from last year and I thank each and every one for doing that ....means a lot to me


They're a must have i think, I'll never step on stage but having one makes me try harder with diet and training as I feel obliged to do so with people reading lol

So I'm guessing for lads like yourself these are that added support and drive you need to nail it!


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> They're a must have i think, I'll never step on stage but having one makes me try harder with diet and training as I feel obliged to do so with people reading lol
> 
> So I'm guessing for lads like yourself these are that added support and drive you need to nail it!


Just having the encouragement from everyone deffo helps mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

How much cardio do you do generally loganator?


----------



## Mingster

You're going to crush the opposition Logs mate:rockon:

I know these things


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> How much cardio do you do generally loganator?


loads lol :whistling:

just starting it this week tbh as the weight was coming off steady but will reevaluate on weigh in day this sunday


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> You're going to crush the opposition Logs mate:rockon:
> 
> I know these things


haha cheers Mingster mate thanks for the vote of confidence , reminds me of the epic conan qoute you put on here a while back ......






Had to be done lol :thumb:


----------



## loganator

epic boulder session earlier with @shane87 smashed pb on smith machine thanks to shane telling me i could do it when i didn't think i had it in me to try .....goes to show how much we underestimate ourselves and just how much difference a good training partner makes to your prep !!!! especially when they are a sadistic mutha :lol:

Bring on the offseason after these shows ......same attidute carbed up to the max , time to evolve

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Tw*t,

that is all ...

:lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Tw*t,
> 
> that is all ...
> 
> :lol:


Lmao !


----------



## loganator

Todays shoulder session

Latt raises x 5 sets finishing off on 50's x15

Smith machine press

15 x 40kg

10 x 80kg

5 x 120 kg new pb* with 2 helpers from shane , rest pause 30 seconds then 2 more reps sounded like I was giving birth but managed it lol thanks again to the evil one , drop set 80kg x3 , drop set 40kg x 6 , doms come at me now lol !

Super sets of rope pulls and reverse peck deck x4 sets each

Seated hammer grip press x 5 sets with working sets of stack and stack plus 10kg with drop sets to failure right up to girly set lol

Shrugs standing over lying hammer strength press

10 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 160kg

10 x 200kg

Did some posing in bag room before going home got some good comments off one of the lads shaun in there and @shane87 said I am a fat cnut and need to get my cardio on ....right on boss will do I said .....

Another corker there shane cheers pal , bring on the hams old scool style tommorrow , think we should bang in some lunges too ....

I will get my cardio on in the morning too boss ;-)


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Todays shoulder session
> 
> Latt raises x 5 sets finishing off on 50's x15
> 
> Smith machine press
> 
> 15 x 40kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 5 x 120 kg new pb* with 2 helpers from shane , rest pause 30 seconds then 2 more reps sounded like I was giving birth but managed it lol thanks again to the evil one , drop set 80kg x3 , drop set 40kg x 6 , doms come at me now lol !
> 
> Super sets of rope pulls and reverse peck deck x4 sets each
> 
> Seated hammer grip press x 5 sets with working sets of stack and stack plus 10kg with drop sets to failure right up to girly set lol
> 
> Shrugs standing over lying hammer strength press
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 120kg
> 
> 10 x 160kg
> 
> 10 x 200kg
> 
> Did some posing in bag room before going home got some good comments off one of the lads shaun in there and @shane87 said I am a fat cnut and need to get my cardio on ....right on boss will do I said .....
> 
> Another corker there shane cheers pal , bring on the hams old scool style tommorrow , think we should bang in some lunges too ....
> 
> I will get my cardio on in the morning too boss ;-)


Hahaha ur one power house fat **** haha.realy strong 2day on that press.ur looking great and everthing on track pal!its just the stubborn bit now but you be there pal big and shearded.yea defo put some lunges into it be a good change to sesh that.


----------



## loganator

did hammy's and calfs with @shane87 today

warmed up with 5 sets of seated hammys moderate to heavy weight no drop sets as wanted to give more to the old scool lying hammy curls we did next ....

3 sets of 10 old scool hammy curls mega restricted on way up and down for continuous tention ....done lying face down on bench with spotter holding heels of feet resisting on way up and down ....killers !

4 x sets of bb lunges x 10 each leg finishing set of 75kg nice and slow strict ....doms in base of glutes already lol although cracking pump on teardrops anteriors and inner hams too

4 sets of 30 single to double leg lying hammy curls 10 x left leg 10 x right leg put more weight then 10 x both legs ...total 120 reps

6 x sets of 30 standing alt stance calf raises no pause or rest between sets with 4 sets of stack plus 10kg new pb* ....think stack is 230kg if plates are 10kg think they are 10's or 15's not sure .....

legs blown to bits , robocop walked out of there , job done !

back session tomoz then legs on sat with shanes old training partner baz who is a bnbf pro and a bit of a freak for a natty , looking forward to that one sweat and pain all round lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

doms kickin in already must have done something right today


----------



## loganator

just thought i wouls use my 1000th post to say @shane87 you cnut my glutes and hammy's are killing me lol ......does this mean my member will turn gold now ?


----------



## mark_star

well thought i would reciprocate passing by, OMG OMG your sessions are just bloody scary, jeez you shift some metal. Good luck with the prep


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> just thought i wouls use my 1000th post to say @shane87 you cnut my glutes and hammy's are killing me lol ......does this mean my member will turn gold now ?


Haha am same cant walk proper 2day.good to here your down weight again.so you going stop the cheat day now.


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> well thought i would reciprocate passing by, OMG OMG your sessions are just bloody scary, jeez you shift some metal. Good luck with the prep


Welcome mate good to see you here thanks !


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Haha am same cant walk proper 2day.good to here your down weight again.so you going stop the cheat day now.


LOl not yet mate its working so well the way it is for now , will see what I weigh on sunday morning and reevaluate if neccesarry


----------



## loganator

Glutes sore more than anything so putting it down to the lunges @shane87


----------



## loganator

Feeling mega hungry after cutting carbs down but having plenty of good fats is keeping me full and strength staying up too


----------



## loganator

massive quad session for tommorrow with @shane87....bring on that 5 plate hack squat ! gonna treat Baz to some sweet sweet pain !


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> massive quad session for tommorrow with @shane87....bring on that 5 plate hack squat ! gonna treat Baz to some sweet sweet pain !


Hardcore legs sesh tomoz pal smash them 5 plates bring on the pain.


----------



## loganator

ended up doin arms on sat with @shane87 cracking sesh !!..... saving legs till tomoz so that im hitting them after my cheat day so my energy will be high for the hardest session of the week , finished working on my routine today with the help of a friend and have the full routine nailed down just have to practice and polish it up but feeling really good about it .....had the dog out twice today too for 2 x 1/2 hour walks for some cardio ...polished of chicken curry xtra chicken and xtra rice for cheat meal gonna sit and digest now for tommorrows big quad sesh ....

laters praters !

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> ended up doin arms on sat with @shane87 cracking sesh !!..... saving legs till tomoz so that im hitting them after my cheat day so my energy will be high for the hardest session of the week , finished working on my routine today with the help of a friend and have the full routine nailed down just have to practice and polish it up but feeling really good about it .....had the dog out twice today too for 2 x 1/2 hour walks for some cardio ...polished of chicken curry xtra chicken and xtra rice for cheat meal gonna sit and digest now for tommorrows big quad sesh ....
> 
> laters praters !
> 
> Loganator


Yea pal big legs tomoz you okay for about 10.30. You will have show us abit ov ur routine to.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Yea pal big legs tomoz you okay for about 10.30. You will have show us abit ov ur routine to.


11 would be better if poss mate got to do some stuuf for me nan in the mornin ....np on the routine you will be the only person its catts to see it before the Nwest


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> 11 would be better if poss mate got to do some stuuf for me nan in the mornin ....np on the routine you will be the only person its catts to see it before the Nwest


Haha Gdgd pal.yea 11 sound.bring on the pain.


----------



## loganator

still chesty mate so think weel go for mega reps drop sets, partials, fractionated , rest pause random quad burn tastic shizzle .....gonna be a whole new world of pain @shane87 , time to get peeled !!......After i cleaned me nans bathroom that is hahahahahahaha!!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

was a little underpar yesterday as my chest is still playing up a bit .....others in the gym are calling it flu lol ....anyways we went for reps and torture as i want to get those cuts as deep as possible in the quads .....

seated leg ext x 8 sets

3 sets x 20 moderate weight

3 sets x 20 moderate to heavy weight

drop sets with 4 helpers on each set right back up the stack to about 4 plates

increase weight by a couple of palates and went for neg loads untill nothing left

leg press 8 x left leg , 8 x right leg ,1 0 x both legs feet together , 10 x feet wide apart x 4 sets moderate weight finishing on about 180kg

walking lunges on the car park with 25 kg adapted bbell ....x 2 sets of about 50 steps in total , totally running on willpower as legs were so pumped after leg ex and press that there was no difference between tensed and relaxed lol ......will be doing these again may mix them up and go heavy after a warm up to see what i can do and what they do for me .... did find them hard tho , now i know why ronnie colman only does 20kk per side , walking deffo omakes a difference from doing thenm static in the gym and stepping back after every rep , its a totally different exercise on the car park

calfs x 6 sets 5 working sets of 220kg stack x 30 alt stance calf raises

felt crap but still got an awsome pump and enjoyed the session imenseley .....loads of vit c and zinc over next few days and try to carry on as normal

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

those leg extensions on their own are immense, I may nick this workout for myself and my training partner, we could have fun :cursing:


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> those leg extensions on their own are immense, I may nick this workout for myself and my training partner, we could have fun :cursing:


Get it done mate , think a lot of people look at leg ext as a warm up but its great for the quads as a builder and cutter imo those drop sets really do hurt but its the helper reps and negative loads that really bring the pain .... Dont be afraid to keep going back up to a really light weight for extended failure then do helpers with your mate too , I guarantee you will be walking away like robocop if you do them properly


----------



## mark_star

loganator said:


> Get it done mate , think a lot of people look at leg ext as a warm up but its great for the quads as a builder and cutter imo those drop sets really do hurt but its the helper reps and negative loads that really bring the pain .... Dont be afraid to keep going back up to a really light weight for extended failure then do helpers with your mate too , I guarantee you will be walking away like robocop if you do them properly


excellent, that's a done deal then, I'm sure he'll be up for it. We love the robocop look


----------



## loganator

trained chest and bi's today with @shane87 and his mate dan , had a change up to keep things fresh and did flat bench first for a change .....

20 x 60kg

15 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

7 x 160kg drop sets 5 x 120kg , 5 x 100kg , 8 x 60kg plus 5 neg loads

seated hammer strength press

12 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 140kg

8 x 160 kg drop sets 5 x 140kg , 5 x 100kg , 8 x 80kg plus 5 neg loads

cables

15 x 50 kg each side

15 x 70 kg " "

20 x 90 " "

22 x 100 " "

super setted some single arm preachers with lying hammer press x 6 sets , did fractionated sets on the last 4 sets of each to get a good finishing pump and squeeze the last dregs out .....

job done !

showed shane my routine and promised once again to keep up the cardio , been doing some taking the dog out for an hour a day but don't think it did my chest much good , coughed a load up this morning and feel loads better ...been overloading on the vit c and zinc and will continue to do so ....

looks like uphill power walking on the treadmill at home for 40 mins tonight , maybe it will help with the doms from yesterdays quad session which is now kicking in and feeling good sore !!!!

Got to say that Shane is the most honest person i have come across and always tells me im a fat cnut lol ......haha no but seriously many people say your ready when your just in good condition but it's good when you have someone telling you that the show will be here before you know it and is happy to point out your flaws and weak points ....i know im always saying it but thanks again buddy i really appreciate your honesty and relentless pushing , i'm sure it will pay off ,

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Strong pressing mate. Hoping to get a couple out at 150kg on decline bench tomorrow (never do flat personally) if there's a decent spotter kicking about!


----------



## biglbs

Good work mate,very nice session.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong pressing mate. Hoping to get a couple out at 150kg on decline bench tomorrow (never do flat personally) if there's a decent spotter kicking about!


Think the 160 was about 5 on my own nice and slow as I use the big weights with caution now as i'm concious of what injury at this point would mean ..... And of course another couple with shane tickling the bar saying cmon 2 more lol , what a guy !


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Good work mate,very nice session.


Cheers mate , thought it was time for a change up to shock and get sore , 8 weeks out now so really 6 weeks prep time left as I want to be ready early rather than trying to get the last stubborn bits off at the last minute , getting exited about doing battle in class 3 , big class big push for the finish starts here , first appointment with the treadmill tonight !

lets av it !

Loganator


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> trained chest and bi's today with @shane87 and his mate dan , had a change up to keep things fresh and did flat bench first for a change .....
> 
> 20 x 60kg
> 
> 15 x 100kg
> 
> 10 x 140kg
> 
> 7 x 160kg drop sets 5 x 120kg , 5 x 100kg , 8 x 60kg plus 5 neg loads
> 
> seated hammer strength press
> 
> 12 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 120kg
> 
> 10 x 140kg
> 
> 8 x 160 kg drop sets 5 x 140kg , 5 x 100kg , 8 x 80kg plus 5 neg loads
> 
> cables
> 
> 15 x 50 kg each side
> 
> 15 x 70 kg " "
> 
> 20 x 90 " "
> 
> 22 x 100 " "
> 
> super setted some single arm preachers with lying hammer press x 6 sets , did fractionated sets on the last 4 sets of each to get a good finishing pump and squeeze the last dregs out .....
> 
> job done !
> 
> showed shane my routine and promised once again to keep up the cardio , been doing some taking the dog out for an hour a day but don't think it did my chest much good , coughed a load up this morning and feel loads better ...been overloading on the vit c and zinc and will continue to do so ....
> 
> looks like uphill power walking on the treadmill at home for 40 mins tonight , maybe it will help with the doms from yesterdays quad session which is now kicking in and feeling good sore !!!!
> 
> Got to say that Shane is the most honest person i have come across and always tells me im a fat cnut lol ......haha no but seriously many people say your ready when your just in good condition but it's good when you have someone telling you that the show will be here before you know it and is happy to point out your flaws and weak points ....i know im always saying it but thanks again buddy i really appreciate your honesty and relentless pushing , i'm sure it will pay off ,
> 
> Loganator


Ur welcome pal.and the effort ur putting into this it will defo pay off.great sesh again today anthor good change up.and them lunges are making my quads sore now.lol.ur routine looking spot on to pal.cya thur for back!

Lightweight babyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## loganator

40 min incline treadmill done .....drenched !!!!


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> 40 min incline treadmill done .....drenched !!!!


Bring it indoors mate,i know you like things to seem as real as possible but ,please bring it in,before you catch a cold....


----------



## loganator

Trained back on me jack yesterday and had a decent session as I didnt have @shane87 slowing me down. Lol

Wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets with workin sets of stack plus 20 and stack plus 40kg then drop sets

Close grip tbar on incline footplate x 5 sets with working sets of 100 , 120 and 130kg for 15's new pb *

Close grip seated x4 sets with working set of 110k

Close grip pylldowns x 5 sets with working set of stack plus drop sets

Close grip pullovers to finish strict and heavier than usual

Job done

Did 45 min incline treadmill in the evening ..... Hard work starting to show now could be ready early butvrather that than late

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Trained shoulders with @shane87 and his mate Dan and had a decent sesh despite being in knuckle dragging mode a familiar state of diet at this point , another 7 weeks from sunday so doing what needs to be done to get peeled for the Nwest including cardio treadmill carb cut and a **** load of lunges and other torturous exrcises.....im sure it will be worth it and will keep going one step at a time in search of knobbly glutes and skin like wet tissue paper , ok ok rant over but just to say i'm gonna march through hell to be were I want this year i'm fkcin determined !

Not done it for a while so decided to run the rack on db laterals ,

3x90 @5's 15's 20's 25's 30's 25's 20's 15's5's total 270 reps over 3 sets with holding reps to finish

Smith machine press x 4 sets working set of 7 x 3 plates a side 45 second rest pause then another 2 reps new pb* then drop sets taking of one plate per side per set with helper reps

Super sets of face pulls , rear delt pulls to torso with rope sort of a similar movement to triceps with the rope but with stiff elbows so the rear delt is engaged when splitting the rope ....weird sounding but really hits my rear delt ,

3Sets of bent over rear raises on the cable

5 sets of shrugs over the hammer strength chest press bench

20 x 80 kg

20 x 120kg

20 x 160 kg

30 x 200kg new pb*

20 x 240kg new pb*

Good sesh and have to say shane benefitting from his owm medicine  he is getting stronger each week and a big ol bull

hamstring torture time agaun tommorrow and cant wait .....

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

That was the most mental running the rack i have ever seen mate,,,reps given,for reps done!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> That was the most mental running the rack i have ever seen mate,,,reps given,for reps done!


Lol thanks big fella much appreaciated ......have done 15's to 40's on other occassions bur form seriously suffers in later sets so found running light weight for mega burn and good form wuth no rest is best

Thanks again for the reps


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Trained shoulders with @shane87 and his mate Dan and had a decent sesh despite being in knuckle dragging mode a familiar state of diet at this point , another 7 weeks from sunday so doing what needs to be done to get peeled for the Nwest including cardio treadmill carb cut and a **** load of lunges and other torturous exrcises.....im sure it will be worth it and will keep going one step at a time in search of knobbly glutes and skin like wet tissue paper , ok ok rant over but just to say i'm gonna march through hell to be were I want this year i'm fkcin determined !
> 
> Not done it for a while so decided to run the rack on db laterals ,
> 
> 3x90 @5's 15's 20's 25's 30's 25's 20's 15's5's total 270 reps over 3 sets with holding reps to finish
> 
> Smith machine press x 4 sets working set of 7 x 3 plates a side 45 second rest pause then another 2 reps new pb* then drop sets taking of one plate per side per set with helper reps
> 
> Super sets of face pulls , rear delt pulls to torso with rope sort of a similar movement to triceps with the rope but with stiff elbows so the rear delt is engaged when splitting the rope ....weird sounding but really hits my rear delt ,
> 
> 3Sets of bent over rear raises on the cable
> 
> 5 sets of shrugs over the hammer strength chest press bench
> 
> 20 x 80 kg
> 
> 20 x 120kg
> 
> 20 x 160 kg
> 
> 30 x 200kg new pb*
> 
> 20 x 240kg new pb*
> 
> Good sesh and have to say shane benefitting from his owm medicine  he is getting stronger each week and a big ol bull
> 
> hamstring torture time agaun tommorrow and cant wait .....
> 
> Loganator


Haha thanks for that pal.ur a great training partner and that's helps alot.


----------



## corporates

loganator said:


> Trained shoulders with @shane87 and his mate Dan and had a decent sesh despite being in knuckle dragging mode a familiar state of diet at this point , another 7 weeks from sunday so doing what needs to be done to get peeled for the Nwest including cardio treadmill carb cut and a **** load of lunges and other torturous exrcises.....im sure it will be worth it and will keep going one step at a time in search of knobbly glutes and skin like wet tissue paper , ok ok rant over but just to say i'm gonna march through hell to be were I want this year i'm fkcin determined !
> 
> Not done it for a while so decided to run the rack on db laterals ,
> 
> 3x90 @5's 15's 20's 25's 30's 25's 20's 15's5's total 270 reps over 3 sets with holding reps to finish
> 
> Smith machine press x 4 sets working set of 7 x 3 plates a side 45 second rest pause then another 2 reps new pb* then drop sets taking of one plate per side per set with helper reps
> 
> Super sets of face pulls , rear delt pulls to torso with rope sort of a similar movement to triceps with the rope but with stiff elbows so the rear delt is engaged when splitting the rope ....weird sounding but really hits my rear delt ,
> 
> 3Sets of bent over rear raises on the cable
> 
> 5 sets of shrugs over the hammer strength chest press bench
> 
> 20 x 80 kg
> 
> 20 x 120kg
> 
> 20 x 160 kg
> 
> 30 x 200kg new pb*
> 
> 20 x 240kg new pb*
> 
> Good sesh and have to say shane benefitting from his owm medicine  he is getting stronger each week and a big ol bull
> 
> hamstring torture time agaun tommorrow and cant wait .....
> 
> Loganator


Will look forward to seeing you at the Nwest, with all this hard work I'm sure you will be awesome.

Repped for great logs.


----------



## loganator

corporates said:


> Will look forward to seeing you at the Nwest, with all this hard work I'm sure you will be awesome.
> 
> Repped for great logs.


Thanks for the reps and your comments ......

I have some really great people pushing me and getting me ready to compete and training harder than ever , the support on UK-M makes a big difference too and I have had the pleasure of training with a few members from here too ......

Are you coming to the show mate ?

welcome aboard anyways glad to have you here!

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Thanks for the reps and your comments ......
> 
> I have some really great people pushing me and getting me ready to compete and training harder than ever , the support on UK-M makes a big difference too and I have had the pleasure of training with a few members from here too ......
> 
> Are you coming to the show mate ?
> 
> welcome aboard anyways glad to have you here!
> 
> Loganator


How long now mate ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> How long now mate ?


7 weeks from sunday and 12 weeks in ..... Condition really showing now but not stopping until it looks like iv'e been peeled ,

Thats the plan at least !


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> 7 weeks from sunday and 12 weeks in ..... Condition really showing now but not stopping until it looks like iv'e been peeled ,
> 
> Thats the plan at least !


Hats off to you mate, cracking motivation. You will look all the better for it. Cant wait to see the results


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> 7 weeks from sunday and 12 weeks in ..... Condition really showing now but not stopping until it looks like iv'e been peeled ,
> 
> Thats the plan at least !


Cant wait mate, love going to shows supporting the lads. Hope you fu*king nail it...


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hats off to you mate, cracking motivation. You will look all the better for it. Cant wait to see the results


You coming Dave ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> You coming Dave ?


Aye m8, im gonna try and get there


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Hats off to you mate, cracking motivation. You will look all the better for it. Cant wait to see the results


Thanks Dave mate , look forward to seeing you and the Milkster at southport


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Cant wait mate, love going to shows supporting the lads. Hope you fu*king nail it...


Thanks Milky and thanks for your support !

100% all the way in so if I don't nail it it won't be for the lack of trying pal ......


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:


> Get it done mate , think a lot of people look at leg ext as a warm up but its great for the quads as a builder and cutter imo those drop sets really do hurt but its the helper reps and negative loads that really bring the pain .... Dont be afraid to keep going back up to a really light weight for extended failure then do helpers with your mate too , I guarantee you will be walking away like robocop if you do them properly


Amen! I'm a huge proponent of leg extensions being first in any quad routine. Sure you'll not be able to use as much weight in the following compound exercises but then we're bodybuilders, not power lifters - leave your ego at the door! It's all about results and pre-exhaust via leg extensions is the golden ticket...


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:
 

> 7 weeks from sunday and 12 weeks in ..... Condition really showing now but not stopping until it looks like iv'e been peeled ,
> 
> Thats the plan at least !


Best of luck mate, very motivational for ickle me! :thumb:


----------



## corporates

Yes, am going to the show to watch, friend of mine, Andy Bell will be on stage that day too.

Really looking forward to it.



loganator said:


> Thanks for the reps and your comments ......
> 
> I have some really great people pushing me and getting me ready to compete and training harder than ever , the support on UK-M makes a big difference too and I have had the pleasure of training with a few members from here too ......
> 
> Are you coming to the show mate ?
> 
> welcome aboard anyways glad to have you here!
> 
> Loganator


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Best of luck mate, very motivational for ickle me! :thumb:


Thanks mate much appreaciated :thumbup:


----------



## loganator

corporates said:


> Yes, am going to the show to watch, friend of mine, Andy Bell will be on stage that day too.
> 
> Really looking forward to it.


Great stuff ! What class is your mate doing ? I will look out for him and give him some support


----------



## corporates

loganator said:


> Great stuff ! What class is your mate doing ? I will look out for him and give him some support


He's second from the left in this 2010 nabba youtube vid.





 With the moheckan haircut about 12 seconds in.. :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Yes mate @corporates I see him looks decent , were is he from ?


----------



## dipdabs

Hiyaaaa hows it going logy bear?


----------



## corporates

loganator said:


> Yes mate @corporates I see him looks decent , were is he from ?


Were both in Morecambe, goes to the same gym as i do.Have known him since i was in my early teens, i'm 45 this year, he's 47.

He's been doing it a long time, i remember him doing Nabba juniors.


----------



## loganator

sponsors advertising guy just sent me this ...thought i would share to see what you guys think


----------



## loganator

dipdabs said:


> Hiyaaaa hows it going logy bear?


ok dibber dabber hows you lol?


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> sponsors advertising guy just sent me this ...thought i would share to see what you guys think
> 
> View attachment 114977
> View attachment 114978


 :thumb: Ace!!!

Also........... :bounce: 7 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Adds look great mate, more baby oil needed though..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> sponsors advertising guy just sent me this ...thought i would share to see what you guys think
> 
> View attachment 114977
> View attachment 114978


Great pics mate :beer:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Great pics mate :beer:


Cheers mate , those pics were @12 weeks out 5 weeks ago now


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Adds look great mate, more baby oil needed though..... :whistling:


Now ben dont get over excited thats sweat mate ......


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Ace!!!
> 
> Also........... :bounce: 7 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Cardiotastic times , lets get peeled !


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Cheers mate , those pics were @12 weeks out 5 weeks ago now


Can only look even better then mate!


----------



## loganator

trained chest with @shane87 and his mate dan and had a corker again

flat bench

20 x 60kg warm up

15 x 100kg

12 x 140kg

6 x 160kg

3 x 170kg plus 2 helpers new pb **** :thumb: drop sets 4 x 130 , 3 x 100 , 7 x 60 plus 1 neg ....blown to bits !!!!

seated hammer press

12 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

8 x 130 kg

20 x 80 kg plus 4 neg loads

super sets of cables and peck deck x 5 sets each working to quite heavy no rest

looked about 18 stone after yesterdays cheat meal and tighter too despite holding a bit of water got some good comments in there off some of the lads happy with that and ready for big push ....

back to the treadmill tommorrow time to get peeled !!!!

cracker @shane87 as usual got to say mate think you will be pipping me strength wise soon if you keep going as you are doing and Dan improving weekly too , good sesh ....get ready for the rack tomoz and think we will throw in some negs on the smithy

Yeahhhh Budaayyy!!!!

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cracking work mate, pb's in prep mode has got to be a good sign! Long may it continue for you


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you buzzzing mate,

I bet you are real strict movement wise at the moment,i would be scared of a pull....


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you buzzzing mate,
> 
> I bet you are real strict movement wise at the moment,i would be scared of a pull....


Yep specially on the big weights , felt strong on the bench so just had to go for 170kg and got a good spotter too

Lift big stay big thats the plan ......


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Cracking work mate, pb's in prep mode has got to be a good sign! Long may it continue for you


I think lifting heavy when dieting is all in the mind , plus it was cheat day yesterday so that helps ......

I will be draggin my knuckles again by thursday but digging in like an alabama tick lol ......

Got to keep failing to keep gaining


----------



## kingdale

Looks like all is going well and looking like a beast in those pics. Hoping i can manage to gain a bit of strength also in my cut later on this year.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Looks like all is going well and looking like a beast in those pics. Hoping i can manage to gain a bit of strength also in my cut later on this year.


Thanks mate , good luck with your goals


----------



## dipdabs

loganator said:


> ok dibber dabber hows you lol?


Sound ta logy, looking good in sponsor pics!

Telling ya, we need another decent thread to conquer lol


----------



## loganator

Trained shoulders with @shane87 today

Ran the rack again 5' s to 30' s and back 90 reps per set 3 sets back to back no rest blasted them out with good form and could hardly take a drink from my bottle after

4 sets smithy press with working set of 5 x 3 plates 30 second rest pause 1 x 3 plates drop sets through 2 plates and 1 plate

Super sets of bent over laterals and rope pulls x 4 sets

2 sets running the stack on seated hammer press 3 , 6, 9, 12 , 9 ,6 ,3 plates x 10 reps

3, 5,7,9,7,5,3 plates x 10 reps 70 reps per set .... Shoulders like jelly after nothing left .....

Shruggs

80 kg x 20

120kg x 15

160 kg x 15

200 kg x 20

240kg x 20 all done standing over lying hammer strength bench machine

Job done , blown to bits but feeling a bit flat from lack of carbs and stuffed up with a cold but hey fk it cant have everything perfect

!

Did 30 mins incline treadmill tonight too with heating whacked up ..... Think that has sweated some cold out of me ,

Leg day tommorrow gonna load up on the walking lunges as a main excercise so its gonna get messy on everything after that

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Better wrap up today @shane87 lookin like its gonna be cold doin them lunges on the carpark today , sure we will be warm enough when were finished tho .,...muhahahahahahaahaaaaa !!!


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Better wrap up today @shane87 lookin like its gonna be cold doin them lunges on the carpark today , sure we will be warm enough when were finished tho .,...muhahahahahahaahaaaaa !!!


Hahaha defo won't be warped up for long doing them.bring on the burn.


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Better wrap up today @shane87 lookin like its gonna be cold doin them lunges on the carpark today , sure we will be warm enough when were finished tho .,...muhahahahahahaahaaaaa !!!


Sadistic [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Sadistic [email protected]! :lol:


Don't pity him Ben he fkin loves it hahahaha !!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

That is strong pressing mate ,120k plus smithy,impressive.


----------



## loganator

brutal leg day yesterday and doms kicking in today from quads to glutes rock solid .......

started with leg ext and did 6 sets x 15 moderatly heavy to warm up

out to the car park with 25kg adapted bar bell across carpark and back is around 50 lunges .....

1 x 25 kg bar

1 x 45kg pb

1 x 65kg pb

1 x 85kg pb drop set to bodyweight ....gassing and burning like a mutha , felt great ! fimed the 65kg and 85kg and drop set for your amusement ....got a little sloppy on the 85kg set but just wanted to see how heavy and how far this excercise can be pushed as a main set rather than a finisher .....in comparison me and @shane87 both struggled with just the 25kg bar last week as a finisher so real progress was made and will deffo note that this excercise separates the men from the boys and raquires gas and mental strength because your lactic acid , pump and gas all go out the window ,

hack squats

10 x 40kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 160kg

4 x 200kg with a lil spot from shane the merciless when i gound to a stop he did manage to tickle it enough to snail pace through the agony , drop sets 8 x 120kg , 10 x 80 kg .....felt sick at this point but no way was i parting with my chicken so sucked it up lol

finished off on standing calf raises x 6 sets of 30 alt stance no rest

1 x 3/4 stack warm up

1 x stack

4 sets stack plus 10kg working sets total 190 reps

glutes were lready sore before session ended and today am sore whole upper legs .....great result , have to say dan well done for doing legs with us i bet he cant walk today as he made a sterling effort !

will upload lunge footage to youtube today and post on here later

Loganator


----------



## loganator

did arms on me jones yesterday and had a decent session but didn't push the bicep excercises as got a little twinge that seems to be swopping sides in my bicep / elbow area maybe joints just a little dry with the winny ,

seated preachers x 6 sets of 15 moderate to heavy

tricep pushdowns x 6 sets

finished on big stack pb** had to put a belt on and strap a 25kg plate to my back to counter balance weight as my feet wouldnt sta down lol .....managed 5 really strict and drop setted back up the stack

did super sets of cgb press and concentration hammers but felt the twinge after one set of hammers and finished off cgb press x 4 sets with cracking pump but decided not to risk injury by training through niggles this close to comp and dropped the concentration curls

Loganator


----------



## loganator

back session with @shane87 the merciless one later but may swap it for hamz and do back on sat to give bicep a rest although it feels absolutely fine today could just havebeen sore from pushing the weight yesterday .....

Almost the weekend folks have a great thursday ...and if your dieting suck up that sweet pain lol :lol:


----------



## loganator

Catts is shut today cos of bank hol as its on a housing estate some daft rule and couldnt get a guest pass for anywhere else intime so double cardio day today then catts on sat foe a double whammy of hamz and back ......


----------



## crazypaver1

Loving the progress mate!


----------



## loganator

crazypaver1 said:


> Loving the progress mate!


thanks , lost another 2 lbs this week so good progress after sticking for 2 weeks ..... i changed my diet up and started measuring carbs something i have never done before ,

also added the treadmill 3 days a week ...........tired yesterday and flaked out after dragging myself to the treadmill but results are what counts now and going to do what's needed to get peeled ......6 weeks from sunday 13 weeks into diet now ......

some hamz and back with @shane87 this morning then cheat meal and routine to practice tomorrow ....

6 more weeks then i get chance to stand with the freaks , Big step up from 1st timer to mr class in my first year , hope i'm fcukin good enough and don't get dwarfed

Loganator


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> thanks , lost another 2 lbs this week so good progress after sticking for 2 weeks ..... i changed my diet up and started measuring carbs something i have never done before ,
> 
> also added the treadmill 3 days a week ...........tired yesterday and flaked out after dragging myself to the treadmill but results are what counts now and going to do what's needed to get peeled ......6 weeks from sunday 13 weeks into diet now ......
> 
> some hamz and back with @shane87 this morning then cheat meal and routine to practice tomorrow ....
> 
> 6 more weeks then i get chance to stand with the freaks , Big step up from 1st timer to mr class in my first year , *hope i'm fcukin good enough and don't get dwarfed *
> 
> Loganator


Not a prayer m8, you will do well guaranteed.

Keep it up mucka!


----------



## defdaz

Keep it up big man, weird about your gym and bank holidays!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Not a prayer m8, you will do well guaranteed.
> 
> Keep it up mucka!


cheers Dave mate , just blasted hamz and calfs with shane and am absolutely ****ed , had to sit down after training going a bit dizzy and went dizzy again at home had to get the missiz to get my noodles and chicken from the kitchen cos i stood up and me legs said **** that lol .....

suppose that's how i should be feeling if i want to get these last stubborn bits off in the next few weeks so keeping it up is something i will guarantee for you mate ....thanks so much for your support mate means the world to me esp when i'm feeling like **** ,

wierd actually in a strange way i like feeling like this :confused1:

logster


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Keep it up big man, weird about your gym and bank holidays!


cheers pal eye of the tiger and all that lol ....it's got to the shouting at my self stage in the gym now ....gives @shane87 a break lol :lol:


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> cheers Dave mate , just blasted hamz and calfs with shane and am absolutely ****ed , had to sit down after training going a bit dizzy and went dizzy again at home had to get the missiz to get my noodles and chicken from the kitchen cos i stood up and me legs said **** that lol .....
> 
> suppose that's how i should be feeling if i want to get these last stubborn bits off in the next few weeks so keeping it up is something i will guarantee for you mate ....thanks so much for your support mate means the world to me esp when i'm feeling like **** ,
> 
> wierd actually in a strange way i like feeling like this :confused1:
> 
> logster


If you ain't dizzy you ain't training.at the end of day pal you can go up on that stage with ur head held up high coz every workout you hit it hard and give it ur all and that's what counts.


----------



## loganator

Hamz and calfs today with @shane87 had a bit of a change up and ripped it up a notch ......

did seated leg curls to kick off x 6 sets with heavy set of almost stack and evil assisted drop sets with loads of helpers off shane

stiff leg deds for main set x 4 sets working sets of 10 x 140kgpb* and 3 x 160kg pb* went for 4 but lower back and grip failed me

did lying ham curls to finish hamz

10 x left leg 10 x right leg then weight increase 2 blocks and 10 x both legs for 4 sets

then did lying ham curls again but started on girl weight x 10 and went up a block at a time until 10 reps only achieved with help and went back down a block at a time x 10 reps or to absolute failure with helpers back to girly weight to finish ....these finished me of totally as couldn't do any more reps even at 3 measly plates when finished drop sets and helper reps .....think i went up 5plates and back 1 at a time

standing calf raises to finish ....one of the only things i haven't switched up in the last 5 months or so simply because my strength has doubled and put 1/2 an inch on my stubborn calves by doing them

1 set of almost stack and another 5 sets of stack x 30 alt stance reps total 240 reps back to back ....

have a great bank holiday weekend folks .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> If you ain't dizzy you ain't training.at the end of day pal you can go up on that stage with ur head held up high coz every workout you hit it hard and give it ur all and that's what counts.


thanks Shane pal actually feeling a little emotional reading that lol ....Must be the lack of carbs ha ! :crying:


----------



## loganator

uploading walking lunge videos from other day ...should be posting tonight sorry for the wait after promising on my log


----------



## loganator

65 kg walking lunges from wednesday 85kg and shanes vids to follow


----------



## loganator

85 kg walking lunges ....yes it got messy just wanted to see how far we could push it


----------



## Keeks

^^^^^ Ouch!!!!!


----------



## jon1

:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> ^^^^^ Ouch!!!!!


ouch is right ....doms were kicking in in my glutes before i even finished training ....thought we would use it as a main set instead of a finisher as a bit of an experiment ....it seemed to do the trick as im still sore and it's sunday ...

hope your prep is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

weighed in at 14st 9 today bang on my target weight for this week after the carb counting and addition of cardio ....really pleased with that , makes the suffering worthwhile when seeing mini goals hit bang on like that ......

Will be doing a little back workout today and letting my mate take a look at me and the routine for some feedback , i won't mention his name but the guy knows his apples

Loganator


----------



## loganator

shanes 65 kg walking lunge set .....he's a bit of a unit


----------



## loganator

shane 85kg lunges .....


----------



## loganator

3lb rebound from cheat day yesterday ....should be loosing again by midweek , target weight 14.7 by sunday morning , as long as i can drop steady fat i am gonna try to kkep the chaets in as it gives me something to look forward to and i think it's important if you can get away with it to give your body chance to recoop some energy and cals to repair when you are pushing hard all week ......

pretty sure i will be needing those repair days over the next few weeks if it's got anything to do with @shane87 !

gonna ring round for a guest pass somewhere now as catts is shut ....no rest for the wicked

Loganator


----------



## loganator

switched to short esters couple of weeks ago and running fusion pharma mast prop amongst other cutters and feeling dryer and harder already ....think this has helped me loose in last couple of weeks as less water content now and becoming more vascular


----------



## Mingster

Hi there Logs. All sound well in here as usual. You sound like you're well on top of this diet malarky and will hit peak condition in plenty of time for your show. Got to admire your determination mate. Mark of a winner I suspect:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Hi there Logs. All sound well in here as usual. You sound like you're well on top of this diet malarky and will hit peak condition in plenty of time for your show. Got to admire your determination mate. Mark of a winner I suspect:thumb:


Thanks Mingster , really nice of you to say that mate .....I will do my very best to live up to it mate ....guest pass sorted for the day so going to blast out some chest after dinner then cardio time tonight back to the treadmill to get this water weight off from cheat day and start loosing again

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Planning any more pic updates in here from now on mate or is it all under wraps for now?


----------



## loganator

will probly put some single limb shots or vested ones on or leg shots but under orders from the guy mentoring me not to give the game away at this stage .....i don't see my competetors doing it so best to stick to the plan and not cause waves or let people see too much of where im at really .....thanks for your interest tho mate will put a couple of sneaky ones on for you later if i get chance

Loganator


----------



## loganator

@Ginger Ben here you go mate not putting owt else on here now but i'll put this one whylst you asked buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking awesome mate, still holding great muscle mass so looksike diet and trainig are spot on at the moment.


----------



## Milky

Looking the bollox mate, seriously impressed again...


----------



## biglbs

Very powerful looking mate,that heavy training shows,,,,,diesel power...


----------



## Guest

Looking superb Carl, awesome m8!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Looking superb Carl, awesome m8!


Couldnt agree more mate, fu*king fantastic !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Looking the bollox mate, seriously impressed again...


thanks mate .....looking good yourself in the new avi :thumb:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Very powerful looking mate,that heavy training shows,,,,,diesel power...


cheers big guy !


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Looking superb Carl, awesome m8!


cheers Dave much apreciated mucka


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Couldnt agree more mate, fu*king fantastic !


thanks again mate


----------



## loganator

chest sesh with @shane87 todat , trained at total fitness wigan on a guest pass

inc db x 4 sets

2 working sets of 58.5 kg x 10 and x 8

went up and down the stack on the machine bench press from 40kg to 120 total 90 rep set like the rack but on a machine fcukin intense as fk

had to drop starting weight as so pumped and didnt want to rest so started on 22.5 and staggered up in blocks of 2 plates up to 80odd kg altho i think shane was only going back up a block at a time instead of 2 to make sure i wa tortued sufficiently for the next 3 sets lol

totaly blasted by this point so finished off with cables and went quite heavy to about 80 kg 4 sets

cracking pump and decided we had done enough on chest and avoided overkill imo .....lets see what the doms are like from running the stack tommorrow .....

bad i hope

thanks for all your comments and support on here guys it means a lot to me and am really glad of your support , can't wait to hit the stage again and plan on tearing it up !!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

trained shoulders on me jones today and had another change up and went back to my old routine as i havn't done it for around 6 weeks

latt raises x 6 sets 2 working sets of 10 x 50's and drop sets 10 x 30's 10 ' 20's strict

db shoulder press x 4 sets working set of 12 x 130's

super sets of rope pulls and leant over raises on the cables x 8 sets total

seated hammer press x 5 sets with working sets of stack and stack plus 10 k

4 sets of shrugs standing over the hammer press bench machine moderate weight high reps

felt ok really but niggle in my elbow is back not sure if its just dry or what so pushed through it ......not long to go now so tunnel vision and keeping focused no matter what ,

walked into brew room after training to see 2 guys eating fish and chips and another pouring bbq sauce over his special fried rice ... laughed it off then mixed all my words up trying to joke about it ....been working today aswell so low carb brain isn't funny when you can't speak , went home to a piece of chicken and brown sauce ....i'm sure it will be worth it just have to keep pushing if i want to be peeled in just over 5 weeks

Loganator


----------



## Keeks

Looking ace!!! Cant wait to see you on stage! Exciting times! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Just caught up with your journal, your looking amazing mate!! good work :thumb:


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Just caught up with your journal, your looking amazing mate!! good work :thumb:


thanks mate , great to hear from you on here you were one of the first people i spoke to when i started coming on UK-M .......

looking monsterous in your avatar mate :thumb: .....are you competing this year ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Muscle on muscle mate looking thick, how many weeks out now?


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Muscle on muscle mate looking thick, how many weeks out now?


Hi Alan , thanks for stopping by mate , i'm just under 6 weeks out now and feeling the effects of diet but still lifting heavy, mixing things up and getting sore , got a really good training partner pushing me on every sesh and have realised how much difference that can make and even broke a few pb's whilst well into diet ....

Thanks for your comments mate much appreciated , hows your training going ?

logster


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Hi Alan , thanks for stopping by mate , i'm just under 6 weeks out now and feeling the effects of diet but still lifting heavy, mixing things up and getting sore , got a really good training partner pushing me on every sesh and have realised how much difference that can make and even broke a few pb's whilst well into diet ....
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate much appreciated , hows your training going ?
> 
> logster


Yea I've seen him in the vid's looks a viking himself 

Look well on track, lean machine and big inspiration for me seeing you throwing proper weights around when deep into diet. Is it Nabba north west the week before bodypower?

Training going great too 13 and 1/2 weeks out so only 2 and abit weeks into diet for me, thanks for asking.


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I've seen him in the vid's looks a viking himself
> 
> Look well on track, lean machine and big inspiration for me seeing you throwing proper weights around when deep into diet. Is it Nabba north west the week before bodypower?
> 
> Training going great too 13 and 1/2 weeks out so only 2 and abit weeks into diet for me, thanks for asking.


good stuff mate will be watching your progress and think you will do well , you look like you have a fair bit of mass for a lad of your age .....

yes mate the nwst is the week before bodypower are you going to either of them ? i will be working my sponsors stand at the bpower so call in for a chat if your there mate


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> good stuff mate will be watching your progress and think you will do well , you look like you have a fair bit of mass for a lad of your age .....
> 
> yes mate the nwst is the week before bodypower are you going to either of them ? i will be working my sponsors stand at the bpower so call in for a chat if your there mate


Kind words, cheers.

I'm 100% at bodypower mate and think Liam is heading down to the n/west so probably be heading down with him, well I will do now come give you a cheer on


----------



## TELBOR

Looking awesome mate!

:beer:


----------



## big silver back

loganator said:


> thanks mate , great to hear from you on here you were one of the first people i spoke to when i started coming on UK-M .......
> 
> looking monsterous in your avatar mate :thumb: .....are you competing this year ?


Cheers buddy! :thumb: Yeah just over 5 weeks out from the nabba wales, only problem i had a bad knee injury at the start of my prep and haven't been able to slam legs like i'd have liked so im gonna just see how it goes.... i'll enjoy keeping up with your progress mate, good luck :thumb:


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome mate!
> 
> :beer:


cheers buddy


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Cheers buddy! :thumb: Yeah just over 5 weeks out from the nabba wales, only problem i had a bad knee injury at the start of my prep and haven't been able to slam legs like i'd have liked so im gonna just see how it goes.... i'll enjoy keeping up with your progress mate, good luck :thumb:


will keep a check on your progress mate , good luck with your comp .... are you running a journal with your prep on here ?


----------



## big silver back

loganator said:


> will keep a check on your progress mate , good luck with your comp .... are you running a journal with your prep on here ?


No i've run enough journals in the past, dont think people want to keep reading the same thing!! lol Cheers bud you too, i'm putting any pressure on myself just see how i look a week out. I'll be at the britain anyway competing or not so maybe we''ll catch up there!!


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> No i've run enough journals in the past, dont think people want to keep reading the same thing!! lol Cheers bud you too, i'm putting any pressure on myself just see how i look a week out. I'll be at the britain anyway competing or not so maybe we''ll catch up there!!


cool mate hopefully we will both be competing :beer: i will deffo look out for you so we can catch up ....good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

trained arms today ...had a really busy day before hand and didn't feel like training really felt weak in the day diet really felt like it was biting and going into slow mode again , gave myself a kick up the **** and went to catts

did db curls to start for a change

x4 sets 2 working sets10 x 60's 10 x 70's pb* felt pretty easy too

tricep pushdowns x 5 sets 2working sets 10 x 2 from stack then 7 x stack new pb by 2 reps from last week plus drop sets back up the stack , elbow felt dry again gonna have to back off on weight i think altho it feels fine now

hammer curls x 6 sets

cgpb on ez bar smith machine

x 4 sets 2 working sets of 12 x 80kg and drop set 20 x 40 kg again elbow felt dry so called it a day .....i will say pump was hurendus considering i felt so sh*t all day and was surprised to break 2 pb's this far in so i suppose i should be happy ....just feel my elbow is holding me back and confused a little as it has swopped sides a couple of times and feels fine about an hour after training , probly the winny anyone with sugestions for this is welcome to chime in ....i already use omegas so dont think i need to suppliment oils in my diet ,......not sure if i should back off or train trough it as i really enjoy lifting big and worried about loosing mass if i back off now

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

I get a lot of elbow issues from pressing mate. I've tried a multitude of supplements without much success. Short term it is possible to train through the pain by flushing the area with blood via high rep work before hitting your money sets but, long term, the only solution I have found is rest...


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've decided to drop my winny early as my shoulders are both playing up now for the first time in months. The only thing I found that works well for joint pain is this stuff -

http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/product/joint-health/osteo-sport-150-caps/

but it's bloody expensive.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> I've decided to drop my winny early as my shoulders are both playing up now for the first time in months. The only thing I found that works well for joint pain is this stuff -
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/product/joint-health/osteo-sport-150-caps/
> 
> but it's bloody expensive.


Devils claw.


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Devils claw.


Will look into that , thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> trained arms today ...had a really busy day before hand and didn't feel like training really felt weak in the day diet really felt like it was biting and going into slow mode again , gave myself a kick up the **** and went to catts
> 
> did db curls to start for a change
> 
> x4 sets 2 working sets10 x 60's 10 x 70's pb* felt pretty easy too
> 
> tricep pushdowns x 5 sets 2working sets 10 x 2 from stack then 7 x stack new pb by 2 reps from last week plus drop sets back up the stack , elbow felt dry again gonna have to back off on weight i think altho it feels fine now
> 
> hammer curls x 6 sets
> 
> cgpb on ez bar smith machine
> 
> x 4 sets 2 working sets of 12 x 80kg and drop set 20 x 40 kg again elbow felt dry so called it a day .....i will say pump was hurendus considering i felt so sh*t all day and was surprised to break 2 pb's this far in so i suppose i should be happy ....just feel my elbow is holding me back and confused a little as it has swopped sides a couple of times and feels fine about an hour after training , probly the winny anyone with sugestions for this is welcome to chime in ....i already use omegas so dont think i need to suppliment oils in my diet ,......not sure if i should back off or train trough it as i really enjoy lifting big and worried about loosing mass if i back off now
> 
> Loganator


After training ice the area 3 times per day for 10 mins if you can,it will give it a chance,for what sounds like inflamation to reduce,perhaps 1g Brufen per day too,can you get halotestin?Change from winny?


----------



## biglbs

Oh and Ralgex 20 mins before training


----------



## loganator

trained legs today with the evil one @shane87 :devil2: ..........

started by pre exhausting with leg extensions and did about 6 sets working up to the stack plus 10 kg for 12 then helper reps x 4 and drop sets back up the stack with added helper reps right back up to girl set weight ......been a while since we have done leg ext like this and was pumped solid from them

back to the walking leg lunges and i said to shane that i deffo didn't think we would be able to do the weights we did last week as we pre exauhsted on leg ext today ....he agreed but was secretly hatching one onf his evil plots to leave me crawling away from the sets .....

carpark and back x 25kg barbell

carpark and back x 45 kg

carpark and back x 65 kg ....at this point i suggested leaving the weight at 65kg and going for two lengths of the carpark then he hatched his evil plot and said we should see how we go with 85kg again .....well shane you are deffo consistant mate consistantly merciless that is lol

did carpark and back with 85 kg and crawled fro under the bar literally and got told to do another set bodyweight and complied .....one thing this guy has taught me is that no matter what you think you can actually do you can actually do more .....that and that he never ceased to surprise me with his evilness lol

deep leg press to round things up and had nothing left for it but gave what i had left ........

x 4 sets adding a plate each time untill shane sneakily put 25's on instead of 20's for the last set knowing full well i was fukced ,finishing on around 320kg including stack actually failed first rep as my legs had gone but shane kindly spotted me for 5 reps at a snail pace then did two drop sets both to failure .....some guy said it sounded like a maternity ward in there but it's painfull sh*t giving birth to a monster .....

rolled off the leg press and cramped up in my abs couldn't get off my belly for a few seconds , people probly thought i was having a fit or something ....think some taurine is needed

usual script for calfs did 6 x 30 alt stance standing raises no rest

cheers again shane can't thank you enough for being the merciless bast*rd that you are , think that was probly the hardest i have pushed my self this year no bs

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm not training hard enough.....


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me mate, l am NEVER training legs with you EVER !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Fu*k me mate, l am NEVER training legs with you EVER !


leg session is incoming to you and dave on my rebound mate it's a done deal ......just worry about it if shane turns up with me lol :lol:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> leg session is incoming to you and dave on my rebound mate it's a done deal ......just worry about it if shane turns up with me lol :lol:


Sorry mate l had the sh*ts that day :whistling:


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not training hard enough.....


lol you need to eat more carrots to get your ginger power raging lol ....nice on mate , hope all is well


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> lol you need to eat more carrots to get your ginger power raging lol ....nice on mate , hope all is well


Lol, good plan. I'm using nandos as fuel tonight for legs tomorrow. Let's see if I can get half as brutal a session as that in!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good plan. I'm using nandos as fuel tonight for legs tomorrow. Let's see if I can get half as brutal a session as that in!


if you end up crawlin you put it awlin !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> if you end up crawlin you put it awlin !!!!


I ended up crawlin as I managed to fvck my lower back up again squatting!! lol

Off games for a week I reckon. Not happy!


----------



## loganator

just got back from back session with @shane87 and had another change up.....

did the usual to kick off , wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets with working set of stack plus 20 kg and drop sets to failure with helpers back up the stack .....i am now very proud to say that we have advanced from girl set weights on the last drop set and are now on BIG girl weights to finish ....quite an achievement really im very proud .....

went on to t bar rows using an olympic bar propped in the corner of the squat rack with close grip handle under the bar x 4 sets finishing on 160kg x 10

did e z bar reverse grip bent over rows x 4 sets with finishing set of 155 kg and drop sets back up to a plate each side

super sets or close grip pullovers and close grip seated pulldowns x 4 sets each mod to heavy weight nice and strict with drop sets to failure on each exercise to finish off ....

2 days till weigh in target 14.7 or 14 .8 currently 14.8.6 so down on last week condition improving vastly according to shane so if he is happy with the progress then so am i .....i think however we are thinking of dropping the cheats altogether very soon so i think maybe this will be my last cheat sunday but have to listen to sense i suppose only 5 weeks out from this sunday , it's flyin now !!!!

Big hammy sesh tomoz bring on the ioms lol ....instant onset of muscular soreness :lol:

Have a great weekend !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> I ended up crawlin as I managed to fvck my lower back up again squatting!! lol
> 
> Off games for a week I reckon. Not happy!


Sh*t mate sorry to hear that , hope your soon right :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Sh*t mate sorry to hear that , hope your soon right :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, recurring problem area it seems.


----------



## loganator

45 min inc treadmill loganated , must of burned some fat cos Im buzzin ..... Sure it will soon wear off and ill be fked again in a bit but good why it lasts whoop!


----------



## mark_star

love the look of that leg session, hideous but sooo good


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> love the look of that leg session, hideous but sooo good


Couldn't do it this far into diet if I wasn't being pushed so hard mate , i'm lucky to have a great training partner who enjoys torturing me , maybe one day I will puke or pass out then he will be happy , been soooo close to it loads of times but I seem to be good at sucking it up and carrying on lol :-D


----------



## mark_star

loganator said:


> Couldn't do it this far into diet if I wasn't being pushed so hard mate , i'm lucky to have a great training partner who enjoys torturing me , maybe one day I will puke or pass out then he will be happy , been soooo close to it loads of times but I seem to be good at sucking it up and carrying on lol :-D


haha excellent, been close to that sicky thing myself recently, training partner is so bloody strong, a big struggle to keep anywhere near him


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> haha excellent, been close to that sicky thing myself recently, training partner is so bloody strong, a big struggle to keep anywhere near him


THats just what you need mate


----------



## mark_star

loganator said:


> THats just what you need mate


couldn't agree more and I'm very grateful for it


----------



## loganator

Insomnia is back with avengance now I feel like i'm awake even when i'm asleep if that actually makes sense , i'm sure it will to some on here .......

Anyways weighed in at 14.8 bang on today so 1 more day till target weigh in for this week then I will consider dropping cheats alltogether , come on 14.7 then I can argue weight loss with @shane87 who can't wait to increase my suffering and maybe I will get one more week to grab some cals and maybe another ounce of onstage weight lol

Thing is I sleep ok till about tuesday when I eat on sundays and thats going right out the window when my cheats get cut BUT .....i will be doing the neccesary when the scales and mirror tell me im stuck

Loganator

Ps some fkr at the gym but a freshly bagged jam donut from asda on my windscreen the other day so I would pick it up thinking wots that ? .....didn't know wether to laugh cry or smash the brew room up lol .....fortunately I found it funny as fk , b#st#rds !


----------



## Guest

Hahaha, poor sod.

Your drive and motivation are brilliant m8, very very inspiring!

Shane seems to be putting you through your paces, fair play to him! Great to have someone who is as driven as you are to train with.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Hahaha, poor sod.
> 
> Your drive and motivation are brilliant m8, very very inspiring!
> 
> Shane seems to be putting you through your paces, fair play to him! Great to have someone who is as driven as you are to train with.


Thanks Dave , I find i can push myself quite hard but when i think i'm done the shane decides it's time to step in and put it into the red , never realised this last year as i trained a lot by myself and thought i was giving it everything but i now realise i wasn't ....plus seeing the standard of guys in class 3 last year like Anth Bailes and Steve Cart made me realise how much of a step up i would need to take just to step on stage in a Mr class and be able to hold my head up ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

As tough as it probably feels it certainly sounds like its all going to plan. Very inspiring stuff.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> As tough as it probably feels it certainly sounds like its all going to plan. Very inspiring stuff.


Thanks mate , glad people find something usefull in the read , I try to keep it as an acurate reflection of how the whole experience has affected my progress and of course it's good to look back and see what doesn't work as well as what works ,

got to say the support means everything to me and is very humbling too

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Thanks mate , glad people find something usefull in the read , I try to keep it as an acurate reflection of how the whole experience has affected my progress and of course it's good to look back and see what doesn't work as well as what works ,
> 
> got to say the support means everything to me and is very humbling too
> 
> Loganator


The great thing about Ukm mate,is the support offered,i could never have lost my 32lbs over last 3 or 4 months without support and encouragement given on here!


----------



## loganator

hamz and calfs today with the evil one @shane87

seated ham curls x 5 sets working set of 10 x 18 plates just 2 off the stack and a new pb * plus 4 helpers followed by drop sets and helper sets back up the stack finishing on big girl set with helpers to failure

stiff leg deads x 4 sets

3 working sets 10 x 140kg , 7 x 160kg new pb* by 4 reps did use straps tho , 2 x 18okg new pb *

single and double lying leg curls x 4 sets of 30 reps

calfs x 6 sets of 30 alt stance with new pb* of stack pus 30 kg

really don't know where i'm finding the strength lately tbh as half the time i finish a heavy set and feel faint but will just keep lifting heavy as much as poss and keep telling myself it's not that long till rebound time and it's gonna be soo soooo sweet !

got back from training had a small bowl of cerial and a chicken fillet and got my jelly legs ready for a walk round town with the missis ... a 2.5 hr walk to be exact lol so guess what no need for cardio , missis happy shopping done cardio done ...result !

even managed asdas cake isles with the missis saying should i get one of these and picking up a big triple choc cheese cake and sighed yes love you get one if you want don't make yourself suffer for me lol , felt sh*t on her when she looked at me and said naa i'm not gettin it if you can't have it with me , still picked it up and made me look at it tho lol!

....got to love her to bits tho she is good about all the time i spend at the gym and on here she's diamond and got me my glutamine peptides and some other things the other day to help out ......

4 pb's and half a dozen near faints in one sesh !!!! must be doin something right .........

hope you havin a good weekend folks !

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Awsome mate,the pb's still coming,that is some heavy sldl! Reps due again,love your wife's attitude too...


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Awsome mate,the pb's still coming,that is some heavy sldl! Reps due again,love your wife's attitude too...


Thanks mate , wierd really when I struggle just walking at normal speed when energy is low at this point but it all just seems to switch on when I get into the gym ,


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> The great thing about Ukm mate,is the support offered,i could never have lost my 32lbs over last 3 or 4 months without support and encouragement given on here!


Repped you back for 32lbs weight loss really good going mate , thanks for your support to , me and the missis were split for 3 years mate but can honesty say I never felt more comforable with anybody now we sorted things out , think if your missis can support you through a difficult prep and stick by you when selfishness is required to suceed then you will do ok as a couple ....

Thanks for your comments big fella


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Repped you back for 32lbs weight loss really good going mate , thanks for your support to , me and the missis were split for 3 years mate but can honesty say I never felt more comforable with anybody now we sorted things out , think if your missis can support you through a difficult prep and stick by you when selfishness is required to suceed then you will do ok as a couple ....
> 
> Thanks for your comments big fella


Thanks buddy,a good woman is very important,after all someone has to wash up...pmsl

Thankfuly Mrs Lbs does not read in here ,,,phew,,,,17 years married,unless she does


----------



## Milky

Will have some of those vests mate, not keen on the T shirt TBH....

Just need to decide on colour... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Would get some of the training bottoms mate, but not sure if I'll get away with anything with 'bodybuilding' written on them. Are there any plain ones


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Will have some of those vests mate, not keen on the T shirt TBH....
> 
> Just need to decide on colour... :thumbup1:


Take a look on the website mate the new designs are not on yet but that style of vest is and you can see all the colours , got a few things to pick up from there tomorrow so if you could poss get back to me today I will pick them up for you and get them posted out , if not no worrys just let me know when you are ready ,

if anyone else on here wants anything off there feel free to chime in for a discount price


----------



## Milky

Post a link please mate.


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Would get some of the training bottoms mate, but not sure if I'll get away with anything with 'bodybuilding' written on them. Are there any plain ones


Mate I don't see why you would say that you look like a unit in your avatar .....i will see if there are unprinted in stock tho mate if you want


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Mate I don't see why you would say that you look like a unit in your avatar .....i will see if there are unprinted in stock tho mate if you want


My weightlifting pals would abuse me lol. Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Post a link please mate.


http://www.teamironworks.com/store/


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> My weightlifting pals would abuse me lol. Cheers mate:thumbup1:


what about some of these then they just say ironworks and they are black on black the print isn't in your face at all , they are not even on the site yet as they are a new product ....apollogies for the bad pics as i did cardio in them the other day and they are p*ss wet with sweat and got a few dog hairs on and stuff lol ....gives you an idea tho , they are very goo dquality mate and i have been wearing all the printed stuff for about 8 months now and never comes off or wears out with washing etc ......ps i have been wearing this pair for months as i get everything first to road test ,


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> what about some of these then they just say ironworks and they are black on black the print isn't in your face at all , they are not even on the site yet as they are a new product ....apollogies for the bad pics as i did cardio in them the other day and they are p*ss wet with sweat and got a few dog hairs on and stuff lol ....gives you an idea tho , they are very goo dquality mate and i have been wearing all the printed stuff for about 8 months now and never comes off or wears out with washing etc ......ps i have been wearing this pair for months as i get everything first to road test ,
> 
> View attachment 116769
> View attachment 116770


Cheers Logs. I'll pm you when I get back home later:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

fasted incline power walk 2.5 miles nailed ....inspired by reading about @Milky 's sunday cardio plans cheers pal

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

Subbing in to this mate, will have proper read through this evening, looking awesome buddy!!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Subbing in to this mate, will have proper read through this evening, looking awesome buddy!!


welcome aboard mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Log just lookin on there mate,i have a 60 in chest,i don't think they will fit?


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Log just lookin on there mate,i have a 60 in chest,i don't think they will fit?


Just looked myself mate looks like we go up to 52 chest but I can get away with large which is 42 for a tight fit and my chest is 51 , tbh the t's are loose fitting mate up to you you can try and send back if too tight but the t's are a loose fit whereas the vests are tight


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Just looked myself mate looks like we go up to 52 chest but I can get away with large which is 42 for a tight fit and my chest is 51 , tbh the t's are loose fitting mate up to you you can try and send back if too tight but the t's are a loose fit whereas the vests are tight


Never mind i am bigger than the average bear,booboo!

Have a great day mate,no pies!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Never mind i am bigger than the average bear,booboo!
> 
> Have a great day mate,no pies!


Lol mate i'm not a big pie eating fan tbh even tho i am a wiganer lmao !


----------



## loganator

yesterdays chest sesh with @shane87

bench press x 4 sets with 2 working sets 12 x 140kg matched pb* @ 2 stone down from bulk weight ......4 strict and 2 helpers @160kg drop sets and negs back down to 60 kg

seated hammer strength press 4 sets 2 workin sets of 3 plates 60kg per side x10 and x 8 , drop sets back down the plates and negs to finish

super sets of flat and inc flys 8 sets total moderate weight good form

did a 40 min fasted inc power walk in the morning too

Loganator


----------



## loganator

35 min inc fasted powerwalk on the tread mill again this morning ...will be doing shoulders this avo and more treadmill tonight ....time to step up to the mark now and up the game plan if i want to be peeled for the Nwest

will update later

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Trained shoulders today

latt raises x 6 sets working set of 55's x12 and drop set back down the rack to 15's

Seated hammer grip press x 3 century sets 100reps per set pumptastic !

Went down the rack in 2's from a girl pants 2 blocks to a moderate/heavy 12 blocks x 10 reps each and back up the stack .... Starts really really easy and bites on the 5th and 6th sets of ten , once it bites it just doesnt really get any lighter back up the stack .....had to adjust the weight because of intense pump so that I could continue hitting the centurys , a good change up very intense and gave my elbows a rest from heavy pressing ......

Super sets of bent of laterals on the cables and standing rear delt reverse cable x overs x 8 sets total

Smith machine press x4 sets with working sets of 50kg per side x 7 and drop sets back up to a plate.....

Shrugs on smith machine standing infront of bar with hands beyhind back

X4 sets

Did 5 sets of preachers to get a bit of bicep in as I felt decent to carry on

Got home and had a low cal shake and hit the treadmill again for another 35 min inc powerwalk ......stepping cardio up this week to get these stubborn last bits off ,

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> yesterdays chest sesh with @shane87
> 
> bench press x 4 sets with 2 working sets 12 x 140kg matched pb* @ 2 stone down from bulk weight ......4 strict and 2 helpers @160kg drop sets and negs back down to 60 kg
> 
> seated hammer strength press 4 sets 2 workin sets of 3 plates 60kg per side x10 and x 8 , drop sets back down the plates and negs to finish
> 
> super sets of flat and inc flys 8 sets total moderate weight good form
> 
> did a 40 min fasted inc power walk in the morning too
> 
> Loganator


Great work on matching the PB at such a lower bodyweight mate.


----------



## biglbs

I am always amazed at the work your shoulders can do buddy,55 x 12 lat raise is a hell of a thing using stored energy:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Great work on matching the PB at such a lower bodyweight mate.


all in the head i think mate and a ruthless spotter pushing me by the name of @shane87 or the evil one as he is now known :lol:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I am always amazed at the work your shoulders can do buddy,55 x 12 lat raise is a hell of a thing using stored energy:thumb:


chhers mate i think it helps a lot doing the drop sets on stuff bringing up stamina for that extra rep :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1

Carl you are a beast!

I want your babys!

Wish i had the drive you have lol


----------



## loganator

crazypaver1 said:


> Carl you are a beast!
> 
> I want your babys!
> 
> Wish i had the drive you have lol


LMFAO ! Cheers pal haha ! Not sure about the babys thing tho lol

Helps a lot when you want it and having someone ruthless pushing you through the times when you have doubts , but of course some of us got the juice for it pal

thanks alot !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Double cardio has deffo caught up with me today but hoping the difference will show by weigh in day on sunday ...... I hit 14.7.8 stone last sunday which was a drop of just under1.5 lbs half a pound down on the week befores loss so I thought a step up was required to keep things burning as my body is clinging to its reserves a bit more now ..... Hopefully cranking up the cardio will pay off without loosing too much mass ,

Only time will tell now but enjoying getting fitter and feelin stronger in the head

Taint notin but a peanut !

Loganator


----------



## crazypaver1

loganator said:


> LMFAO ! Cheers pal haha ! Not sure about the babys thing tho lol
> 
> Helps a lot when you want it and having someone ruthless pushing you through the times when you have doubts , but of course some of us got the juice for it pal
> 
> thanks alot !
> 
> Loganator


Shame. They could of been some damn beautiful babys haha

Cant wait to see end results mate


----------



## loganator

yesterdays cardio and big leg session with @shane87

warm up legs with x 5 sets leg ext moderte weight x 15 reps

walking lunges with modified squat bar on gym carpark

50 paces "across car park and back " x 25 kg bar

50 paces x 45kg

50 paces x 65kg

50 paces x 85kg matched pb but much better form so threw another 5kg each side on 

50 paces x 95kg still better form than last week at lower weight and new pb*

50 paces bodyweight drop set to finish

hack squats x 4 sets

10 x 80kg

10 x 120 kg

10 x 160 kg

5 x 200kg with a little help from the evil one , drop set to 120 kg x 8

back to leg ext with a twist ....decided to do century sets to hit some new fibres so went up and down the stack x 10 sets of 10 = 100reps per set

2 , 4 , 6 , 8 , 10 , 12 , 10 , 8, 6, 4, 2 pates x 10 what a burn lol did ok on first set but had to drop weight and go up in singles and het helper from shane87 to hit centurys on the next 3 sets and ground to a halt on a few occasions just simply empty and pumped beyond failure ....total 400 reps

hit calfs with the usual 6 sets x stack x 30 reps alt stance standing calf raises

hit calfs again on leg press strict 4 sets x 25 reps

had a pose in the back room of the gym and went home .....

sat for 25 mins without eating had a brew then hit the treadmill for 30 min inc powerwalk , teardrops were cramping up but managed to get through it somehow and did just under 2.5 miles

happy with the session and doms today so cranking up intensity and cardio seems to be working , condition still improving steadily anf weighed in at 14.66 this morning and down just over 1 and 1/2 lbs on last sundays weigh in with 3 days cardio left till next weigh , got a little jittery and wondered if i'm comin in too fast then reasured my self that i'm still fat were it counts so tunnel vision will continue till sunday at least then re-evaluate weight loss and condition , only 3 weeks real training and cardio to go from this weekend as i will be winding down to repair and fill out and play with water in last week so it's just around the corner when i look at it like that .....don't intend on failing to prepare for this one so big push is required.....

Thanks again for all the kind words and support to the members who have been following my progress ....it's almost here !!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

photo shot next week for my sponsors teamironworks.com new catalog ....will post all pics on here after the Nwest


----------



## loganator

fasted cardio done this morning felt a little down on energy but picked up in last half of session and did another 2.5 miles ....off to gym now to do arms then cardio again later in the afternoon ......

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

I have never seen anyone ,ever work out harder than you are doing mate,in 34 years around Pro's and semi pro's,you are up there,you deserve a win imo just on effort,but looking as awsome as you do is a bonus


----------



## mark_star

looking forward to seeing the pics, my teardrops always cramp on leg days so christ knows how you managed that kind of mental volume


----------



## loganator

thanks so much mate ! taint notin but a peanut lol !


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> looking forward to seeing the pics, my teardrops always cramp on leg days so christ knows how you managed that kind of mental volume


try some taurine supps mate it deffo keeps it at bay for me , i think that's how i manage to hold it off as a twinge rather than full on lock up even after high volume and cv afterwards ......

thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> thanks so much mate ! taint notin but a peanut lol !


Yo baby!!!OOOOOOOOOOOEEEE!


----------



## Mingster

Amazing workload and work ethic on display here. Here's to you getting the success you deserve mate:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

insomnia has the better of me again so thought i would pop on and update as i havn't had chance today ......

Did fasted inc treadnill this morning 35 mins

went to gym after dinner and trained arms

preacher machine x 6 sets went a few blocks further down the stack than usual and broke pb but probably because i dont knormally start on this exercise i was fesher than usual

dips x 6 sets

20 x body weight

20 x 10kg

15 x 20 kg

15 x 35 kg

10 x 44kg plate new pb* but taking into account that im now over 2 stone down i should be dippng with more weight than when bulked

25 x bodyweight

preacher machine again but single arm concentration curls x 6 sets each arm with helpers from my mate steph the postman from catts

tricep pushdowns x 6 sets working set of not quite big stack as i didnt want to niggle my elbow which has played up last couple of sesions when breaking pbs and suffering thru rest odf sesh for it .....maybe i'm learning somethng lol....did plenty of drop sets back up the stack to make up for iy tho,

standing lying curl machine up and down the stack for around 70 reps per set x 3 sets

super sets of hammer grip seated curl machine and close grip ez bar smith machine bench x 4 sets each moderate weight no break between sets .......

very happy with progress of condition this week and somehow looking bigger for loosing a little bit more fat ,

forgot to put that i did tradmill 35 mins again after gym so edited post

sorry i havn't been around in the forums on other peoples jurnals as much recently had to spend more time keeping an eye on my nan who i'm caring for as she has been ill again and is going for chest xray next week , just hoping the C hasn't got in there too , doc says there is fluid on her lungs ...it's knocked me a bit mentaly tbh but i got shane pushing me when i need it and don't think i would be doing as well i f he wasn't ....missisis dads partner just had extensive brain surgery yesterday too after suffering 3 strokes so a bit of presure on at home but life will throw these things at us and just got to keep moving .....

Loganator


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> insomnia has the better of me again so thought i would pop on and update as i havn't had chance today ......
> 
> Did fasted inc treadnill this morning 35 mins
> 
> went to gym after dinner and trained arms
> 
> preacher machine x 6 sets went a few blocks further down the stack than usual and broke pb but probably because i dont knormally start on this exercise i was fesher than usual
> 
> dips x 6 sets
> 
> 20 x body weight
> 
> 20 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 20 kg
> 
> 15 x 35 kg
> 
> 10 x 44kg plate new pb* but taking into account that im now over 2 stone down i should be dippng with more weight than when bulked
> 
> 25 x bodyweight
> 
> preacher machine again but single arm concentration curls x 6 sets each arm with helpers from my mate steph the postman from catts
> 
> tricep pushdowns x 6 sets working set of not quite big stack as i didnt want to niggle my elbow which has played up last couple of sesions when breaking pbs and suffering thru rest odf sesh for it .....maybe i'm learning somethng lol....did plenty of drop sets back up the stack to make up for iy tho,
> 
> standing lying curl machine up and down the stack for around 70 reps per set x 3 sets
> 
> super sets of hammer grip seated curl machine and close grip ez bar smith machine bench x 4 sets each moderate weight no break between sets .......
> 
> very happy with progress of condition this week and somehow looking bigger for loosing a little bit more fat ,
> 
> forgot to put that i did tradmill 35 mins again after gym so edited post
> 
> sorry i havn't been around in the forums on other peoples jurnals as much recently had to spend more time keeping an eye on my nan who i'm caring for as she has been ill again and is going for chest xray next week , just hoping the C hasn't got in there too , doc says there is fluid on her lungs ...it's knocked me a bit mentaly tbh but i got shane pushing me when i need it and don't think i would be doing as well i f he wasn't ....missisis dads partner just had extensive brain surgery yesterday too after suffering 3 strokes so a bit of presure on at home but life will throw these things at us and just got to keep moving .....
> 
> Loganator


Tough time's never last but tough people do. Keep smashing the things you have control over, hope everything sort's itself soon for you mate.


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Tough time's never last but tough people do. Keep smashing the things you have control over, hope everything sort's itself soon for you mate.


thanks Alan ...thats how i'm trying to look at it mate cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Your a good man,

remember these folks also want you to do the best you can for them too,

use that and push on as you have been mate,

i hope it all works out for you my friend.


----------



## loganator

Todays back session with @shane87

Did fasted inc power walk this morning again 32 mins 2.6 miles

Wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets with 2 working sets ......stack x 10 strict with no lower back swing and stack x 8 no swing plus 3 helpers and drop sets and helpers back up the stack

Tbar rows x 4 sets with working sets of 120 x 10 and 140 x 10

Overhand single arm hammer strength pulls x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 60kg per side nice and slow strict with good squeeze and helper reps

Single arm bent over db rows

10 x 100's

10 x 130's

10 x 150's

20 x 150's @shane87 went up to 200's on the last set UNIT! I declined as didn't want to push too quick so close to comp

2 x sets of hyper with loose bar brought to chest through rep for good squeeze

2 x sets of 30 hypers 10 x straight 10xtwist left 10 x twist right

Super sets of seated close grip pulldowns helpers and drop sets and close grip pullovers strict and good form

Weighed in at 14 st 5.4 lbs this morning so I have already hit my 2lbs target for this week so decided to just do fasted cv this morning and tommorow morning instead of double cv each day

Finished training and felt flatter, more tired and hungrier than ever and craving some junk to fuel my brain ......everything spot on there then lol !

Fasted cv in the morning then big hammy sesh planned with shane .....light sesion and posing practice for sunday ......just over 3 weeks training left taking into account the 3 or 4 days off before the show to repair and fill out , can't believe i'm nearly 16 weeks in , it's flown tbh

Have a great weekend !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Your a good man,
> 
> remember these folks also want you to do the best you can for them too,
> 
> use that and push on as you have been mate,
> 
> i hope it all works out for you my friend.


Will do mate thanks


----------



## loganator

morning folks , doing some fasted cardio after my brew just thought i would nip on here ....sleep was actually quite good last night so this week must have caught up to me .....

A weird thing this morning i actually weighed in at 14.78 back up over 2 lbs over night ......think it may be a cardio rebound as same thing happened last year when i stepped it up then dropped again as fast as it came , i think i grabbed some water from the stress of all the training on my body but am surprised as my legs seem to be coming through more today so it doesn't make perfect sense ....not concerned at all really as my diet and training are bang on so maybe my body is fighting back to hold more weight or it could be that i'm just holding fluid from doms ....who knows ? but am happy as condition and size will be better than condition alone ......

Maybe it's the super formulated amino workout drink that i concocted this week hmmmm?


----------



## Guest

Morning mucka, all going good in here mucka.


----------



## loganator

treadmill time !!!! lets av it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning log, all set in here for a weekend of self abuse I see lol.

Hope training goes well.

Have you dropped the cheat day now or will you have a small nibble on something or just head down and crack on now?

Did you get my email about ironworks stuff?

Have a good weekend


----------



## loganator

Todays hamstring and calf session with shane

seated leg curls x 6 sets working set of stack 200k new pb * with drop sets and helpers from shane

Stiff leg deds

4 sets with working sets of 140 and 160 kg lower back was tired from yesterdays back sesh as we dont normally do back the day before hams .... Lesson learned there ,,,,

did db sldl for drop sets deep and strict 88's and 60's

Old scool hammys with partner resistance on bench x 3 sets

3x century sets on lying hams starting heavy and moving up the stack at failure points total 300 reps

Standing calf raises x 1 warm up and 5 working sets of stack 30 reps alt stance per set and 5,5,5 4,4,4 3,3,3 2,2,2 1,1,1 drop sets alt stance finish with no rest between any sets ,

Did fasted cardio thos morning and cardio again 1/2 hour after gym without eating both inc tm

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Todays hamstring and calf session with shane
> 
> seated leg curls x 6 sets working set of stack 200k new pb * with drop sets and helpers from shane
> 
> Stiff leg deds
> 
> 4 sets with working sets of 140 and 160 kg lower back was tired from yesterdays back sesh as we dont normally do back the day before hams .... Lesson learned there ,,,,
> 
> did db sldl for drop sets deep and strict 88's and 60's
> 
> Old scool hammys with partner resistance on bench x 3 sets
> 
> 3x century sets on lying hams starting heavy and moving up the stack at failure points total 300 reps
> 
> Standing calf raises x 1 warm up and 5 working sets of stack 30 reps alt stance per set and 5,5,5 4,4,4 3,3,3 2,2,2 1,1,1 drop sets alt stance finish with no rest between any sets ,
> 
> Did fasted cardio thos morning and cardio again 1/2 hour after gym without eating both inc tm
> 
> Loganator


Great session mate. How much calories you consuming?


----------



## crazypaver1

Carl you fcukin beast!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Great session mate. How much calories you consuming?


Not enough lol , I dont really monitor protien and good fats too strictly atm but will tell you im on about 240gm of carbs per day atm


----------



## loganator

Well tried setting my alarm for 8 as its sunday but looks like fasted cv again as I been waking since around 2 till morning , brew with a drop of skimmed then aminos mixed and inc powerwalk it is then


----------



## loganator

crazypaver1 said:


> Carl you fcukin beast!


LMAO , I try mate , I do try lol !


----------



## loganator

Brew downed tm it is !


----------



## 3752

Looking forward to catching up on Tuesday buddy.......


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> Looking forward to catching up on Tuesday buddy.......


Me too mate , be good to get an opinion on my progress as I havnt seen you since I was off cycle at Olympic last year , what are you planning on training ?


----------



## loganator

Fasted inc tm done , was just going to do 20mins but my head wouldn't allow me to do less than 30 lol ,

Todays decision ....... After double cardio all week and 6 days heavy lifting do I have a bit of a refeed or not ?

My body was screaming at me yesterday for junk after seeing the missis scoffing cookies ,

was just thinking of upping carbs and good fats on a couple of my meals to help repair the weeks work but can't make up my mind ........


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Me too mate , be good to get an opinion on my progress as I havnt seen you since I was off cycle at Olympic last year , what are you planning on training ?


Yea it would seem we have swapped roles buddy 

It has to be either cheat or back as I explained in @Milky journal it cannot be legs what would you normally train?


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Fasted inc tm done , was just going to do 20mins but my head wouldn't allow me to do less than 30 lol ,
> 
> Todays decision ....... After double cardio all week and 6 days heavy lifting do I have a bit of a refeed or not ?
> 
> My body was screaming at me yesterday for junk after seeing the missis scoffing cookies ,
> 
> was just thinking of upping carbs and good fats on a couple of my meals to help repair the weeks work but can't make up my mind ........


Are you ahead of your targets on weight wise? I personally would have a bit of a refeed, you've earnt it, just don't go OTT.

Have a good day captain!


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Not enough lol , I dont really monitor protien and good fats too strictly atm but will tell you im on about 240gm of carbs per day atm


I am on 350g+ of protein, sub 30g fat and sub 100g carbs on training days, sub 40g carbs on non training. Would love your 240g carbs!!!! 

I take back my above line about you having a refeed!!! NO REFEED FOR YOU!!


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> Yea it would seem we have swapped roles buddy
> 
> It has to be either cheat or back as I explained in @Milky journal it cannot be legs what would you normally train?


delts is my normal tuesday but am happy to do chest and am really looking forward to it mate


----------



## shane87

@Logantor am saying no to the refeed idea.up ur fats a little.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> delts is my normal tuesday but am happy to do chest and am really looking forward to it mate


I am good with chest as well @Pscarb you r shout mate..


----------



## shane87

Here's your re-feed mate


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> delts is my normal tuesday but am happy to do chest and am really looking forward to it mate





Milky said:


> I am good with chest as well @Pscarb you r shout mate..


Chest it is then guys (milky ignore what i just wrote in your section mate)


----------



## loganator

Well it had to happen ..... Feel lousy today , think I got a cold flu whatever off the missis and struggled a bit in the gym today .... Still managed to rum the rack tho and will update later


----------



## loganator

Todays shoulder sesh with shane

Ran the rack db latt raises x 3 sets

Seated hammer grip press x4 sets working set of stack and stack plus 3 spare plates plus 20kg plate and drop sets and helpers

Super sets of standing and bent over rear delts on cable x 4 sets

Shrugs beyhind back on smith machine x 4 sets

Felt drained after heavy sets on seated press and had nothing left ..... Throat sore and felt a bit run down

Took dog out in afternoon for half an hour cardio , didn't do any tm today as want to give my body a chance to recover from whatever is hanging over me , will hit it again properly when im recovered

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi mate, got my stuff today, thanks very much for sorting that out :thumb: Well happy with it


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, got my stuff today, thanks very much for sorting that out :thumb: Well happy with it


Great mate tell your mates at gym please


----------



## Sweat

Morning big guy,

How you doing today? Days till D-day and post comp treats?!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Morning big guy,
> 
> How you doing today? Days till D-day and post comp treats?!


Hi mate ok today feeling better again it was 4 weeks last sunday , same comp as @Keeks mate , different class of course tho lol


----------



## loganator

Decent chest sesh with @ shane87 yesterday will update later .....apologies to @Milky and @Pscarb that I couldn't make it to milkys gym , how was your session ?

big leg session planned today with shane , will update later along with yesterdays chest sesh

Loganator


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Hi mate ok today feeling better again it was 4 weeks last sunday , same comp as @Keeks mate , different class of course tho lol


Good job, cos my bikini would out-bling yours! :tongue:

Hope you're feeling better anyway.! Cant believe how fast its approaching now!


----------



## loganator

yesterdays chest session with @shane87

inc db press x 5 sets with 2 working sets 16 x 130's and 12 x 130's with drop sets through 90's and 70's

bench press machine extra wide grip x 4 sets up and down the stack century sets total 400 reps in 4 sets .....we were moving 2 block down the stack per set but shane was throwing some sneaky 3's in there as well to put the pressure on lol , needless to say he got the same back hahahaha !

cracking pump fromn the century sets and i believe they are the way forward in combination with heavy sets on different excercises as they activate different muscle fibres and bring in a new level of doms

super sets of standing cables and hammer grip seated press no rest x 8 sets of 15 total ....Shane is improving weekly now and showing he has some real potential to compete next year .....can't wait to touture him back on his diet lol

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Those century sets sound evil mate, can you explain them in a bit more detail?


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Decent chest sesh with @ shane87 yesterday will update later .....apologies to @Milky and @Pscarb that I couldn't make it to milkys gym , how was your session ?
> 
> big leg session planned today with shane , will update later along with yesterdays chest sesh
> 
> Loganator


it was a good session buddy you where missed mate.....


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> it was a good session buddy you where missed mate.....


Likewise mate i was gutted tbh


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Those century sets sound evil mate, can you explain them in a bit more detail?


sure mate pick a press machine or leg ext or whatever then pick about 65% of your normal heavy set and count up 2 blocks at a time to your starting point ....you want 6 sets of 10 on your way down the stack from your starting point to your heavy set then come back up 2 blocks at a time until you finish again on your lightweight starting set giving you a total of 10 x 10 =100 reps = century set

....have your training buddy there because as you get into them you should be failing quite badly on your heavy sets and will need helper reps but don't drop weight to continue or miss reps out just get a good spotter no matter if it feels like they are doing it for you or even if you fail after 4reps .........that way the stack won't feel any lighter even when you are coming back up to your girly starting sets .....

the idea is to activate slow twitch fibres as well as fast twitch and maybe through time develop hybrid fibres like type 1 fast twitch with slow twitch endurance capabilitys enabling you to go further on heavy sets when going back to your normal routine and gets you past sticking points in your training ....

It's also a good way to keep up intensity and mass when little niggles in joints stop you lifting heavy

Hope that helps

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays leg session with the evil one ....

warmed up on leg ext x 5 sets moderate weight

weather was sh*t and didn't fancy going out on the carpark in rain with whilst still a bit chesty so had a change up and decided to smash up the hack squat as the main event

10 x 80kg

10x 120kg

10 x 160kg

5 x 200kg new pb *and 2 helpers from the evil one drop set to 120 x 8 drop set to 10 x 80...shows how much pre exhausting with lunges took out of me last week when i bottomed out on the 1st rep and managed 5 helper with @shane87

Shane broke his pb and did 4 for 220 and drop sets same as mine

did front squat on the smith machine x 4 sets with working sets of 2 and 2and a half plates per side ...had nothing in me for these after the heavy hack so good result there as i like to put everything i have into someting different quite often as it stops me feeling stale

went back to the leg ext and did 2 century sets to about 65% of pb on heavy set ...was failing like fk on the heavy reps and had loads of helpers but got through it ....word of warning these things start so easythen bite you within 1 rep and you just cant move it , thats when your spotter steps in to keep you going ...they are evil indeed and get results ...... @shane87 was in the same boat as me and we agreed that 2 sets was enough lol

finished on standing calfs x 6 sets of 30 alt stance with stack then wound down the reps 5,5,5 4,4,4 3,3,3 2,2,2 1,1,1 alt stance to finish

legs felt like skin stretched over marble they were that pumped ....Another good leg day imo

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds great thanks for the explanation. Going to need to find myself a decent training partner!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds great thanks for the explanation. Going to need to find myself a decent training partner!


Just get someone at the gym to spot you mate but dont drop your weights before you do your 10 reps in each set nomatter how many helpers you need .....

Enjoy yourself mate muhahahaha ha ha hahahahaha ha haha !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Just get someone at the gym to spot you mate but dont drop your weights before you do your 10 reps in each set nomatter how many helpers you need .....
> 
> Enjoy yourself mate muhahahaha ha ha hahahahaha ha haha !!!!!!!!


I'll have to coax one of the geriatric early morning club to help me lol


----------



## loganator

Doms kicking in from yesterdays beastly leg session , hows your wheelz feeling @shane87 ?


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> Doms kicking in from yesterdays beastly leg session , hows your wheelz feeling @shane87 ?


Yea mine are the same pal.great sesh that yesterday good change up.is 11 okay for back 2day.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Yea mine are the same pal.great sesh that yesterday good change up.is 11 okay for back 2day.


ok buddy


----------



## loganator

Todays back session with shane

Started on wide hammer grip pulldowns as usual and did x 6 sets of 12 with 2 working sets of stack plus 20k nice and strict with drop sets and helpers on second set

Overhand single arms seated rows x 4 sets of 10 , 40k 60k 80k 100k

Underhand single arm seated hammer strength pulls x 4 sets of 12 40k 60k 80k 80k all strict

Seated wide hammer grip pulldowns beyhind neck x 4 sets of 15 with working set of stack new pb *

Super sets of seated close grip pulldowns and close grip pullovers x 4 sets of 12 with drop set finishes

Did a couple of sets of fragmented seated preacher curls to finish off and hit biceps a little

Shane is edging away a bit now strength wise and its a testament to how hard he is pushing himself

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff as always captain, your a strong mofo and even more impressive given you sub 4 weeks out!!! Inspiring reading!!


----------



## loganator

Edited back workout as it looked like we did wide hammer grip pulls twice but actually did beyhind neck on second lot and hit stack for pb


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Great stuff as always captain, your a strong mofo and even more impressive given you sub 4 weeks out!!! Inspiring reading!!


Cheers mate actually looking forward to to rebound almost as much as competing ! Want to get as far as poss this year tho and if I can get to the Brit and get top 6 will be doing the Uni too ......

just hope I do well enough as would love to get on stage for the Uni in my 1st year as a Mr


----------



## loganator

Photoshoot at catts this morning for teamironworks , iv'e never done a proper shoot before and lookin forward to it but feels a bit wierd as a know probably some people in there will be like who does he think he is now ? And i'm really not in it for that, will try to post a couple of pics later if I get some of the originals

Arm session planned first though , time to blast the guns a bit lol


----------



## solidcecil

Just stumbled upon this, looking good pal.

Good luck with the shoot.


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Photoshoot at catts this morning for teamironworks , iv'e never done a proper shoot before and lookin forward to it but feels a bit wierd as a know probably some people in there will be like who does he think he is now ? And i'm really not in it for that, will try to post a couple of pics later if I get some of the originals
> 
> Arm session planned first though , time to blast the guns a bit lol


Enjoy the photoshoot mate... do the below pose to be a sure fire hit and set you up for future modelling contracts...


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Enjoy the photoshoot mate... do the below pose to be a sure fire hit and set you up for future modelling contracts...
> 
> View attachment 118307


Tw#t ! Lol


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Photoshoot at catts this morning for teamironworks , iv'e never done a proper shoot before and lookin forward to it but feels a bit wierd as a know probably some people in there will be like who does he think he is now ? And i'm really not in it for that, will try to post a couple of pics later if I get some of the originals
> 
> Arm session planned first though , time to blast the guns a bit lol


Fook em,you earnt it ,enjoy........look forward to seeing them,you will look awsome buddy..


----------



## shane87

Sweat said:


> Great stuff as always captain, your a strong mofo and even more impressive given you sub 4 weeks out!!! Inspiring reading!!


I agree with this @Logantor ur still coming in every gym session and hitting it hard.and since ive train with you my strength gone up great training partner pal always pushing me.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> I agree with this @Logantor ur still coming in every gym session and hitting it hard.and since ive train with you my strength gone up great training partner pal always pushing me.


Vica versa mate , there aint no I in team unless it's forged in iron and pain !


----------



## loganator

never knew photo shhots were so much hard work ...did my usual arm routine then did another 3 hours on different machines with different clothes different poses etc ...really cut carbs now to get last bits off and feeling flat .....

not done as much cardio this week but been doing a1/2 an hour powerwalking with the dog and managed 50 mins today ......

Keeping diet strict and cardio at least once a day now and should cruise into stage condition with a bit of luck .......no more refeeds now tho so sure @shane87 will be happy to hear that lol ......

Big hammy sesh planned for tommorrow got to keep lifting big for as long as i can to keep up size

will post a few pics when i get thenm off my mate jeff the photographer who did a great job and helped me burn off a few more cals .....

Have a good weekend folks

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> never knew photo shhots were so much hard work ...did my usual arm routine then did another 3 hours on different machines with different clothes different poses etc ...really cut carbs now to get last bits off and feeling flat .....
> 
> not done as much cardio this week but been doing a1/2 an hour powerwalking with the dog and managed 50 mins today ......
> 
> Keeping diet strict and cardio at least once a day now and should cruise into stage condition with a bit of luck .......no more refeeds now tho so sure @shane87 will be happy to hear that lol ......
> 
> Big hammy sesh planned for tommorrow got to keep lifting big for as long as i can to keep up size
> 
> will post a few pics when i get thenm off my mate jeff the photographer who did a great job and helped me burn off a few more cals .....
> 
> Have a good weekend folks
> 
> Loganator


People underestimate how much constant posing takes out of you,a couple of my mates used to do intense posing for an hour at a time nearing comp instead of cardio,for that last bit


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> People underestimate how much constant posing takes out of you,a couple of my mates used to do intense posing for an hour at a time nearing comp instead of cardio,for that last bit


yep , did it myself last year quarter turns and holding mandatorys ....judges can have you up there for ages if it's a close call ....even when your used to it it's a real drain on your gas and strength ....think i may even do some todat as hammy's are still sore from the 5 plate hacks i did on wednesday so was already thinking what i could do today and posing is prob something i have not done enough of in this prep so far ....cheers buddy have a great day !

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> yep , did it myself last year quarter turns and holding mandatorys ....judges can have you up there for ages if it's a close call ....even when your used to it it's a real drain on your gas and strength ....think i may even do some todat as hammy's are still sore from the 5 plate hacks i did on wednesday so was already thinking what i could do today and posing is prob something i have not done enough of in this prep so far ....cheers buddy have a great day !
> 
> Loganator


Enjoy


----------



## loganator

Hammys were still sore today so took the dog out for an hour at dinner and just spent 3 hours cleaning the car , thats the cardio sorted then lol


----------



## loganator

45 min fasted power walk done with the mutt ......better than the treadmill getting some fresh air at least while the weather is ok


----------



## loganator

a couple of pics of the new teamironworks t-shirts ....not even on the website yet exclusively available from the Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> a couple of pics of the new teamironworks t-shirts ....not even on the website yet exclusively available from the Loganator
> 
> View attachment 118512
> View attachment 118513
> View attachment 118514
> View attachment 118515
> View attachment 118516
> View attachment 118517


Liking the new graphic, looks cool but need it on a vest! 

Also rotate first photo, you are not spiderman and walking on walls!!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Liking the new graphic, looks cool but need it on a vest!
> 
> Also rotate first photo, you are not spiderman and walking on walls!!


Got them in vests too mate on the t-backs


----------



## loganator

Off to watch the mr southport tonight might get a sneaky look at some Nwest competitors


----------



## Ginger Ben

What's the first one look like front on mate?


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the first one look like front on mate?


Will post a pic later pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Will post a pic later pal


Thanks mate, hope weekend was good. Still smashing big sessions in!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, hope weekend was good. Still smashing big sessions in!


Gonna try to get some footage of chest session tomoz to post


----------



## loganator

hi chaps these are some of the pics from the photoshoot as promised......these are unedited just downsized for upload on here ......sorry i couldn't put any of me posing etc yet but i will put a load more on after i compete as i don't want to give everything away before then .....hope you enjoy looking at them .....

Logs.....



sorry if i put any twicers on as i couldn't upload multiple pics at same time and may have put some on more than once


----------



## TELBOR

You look awesome mate! Great look.


----------



## Guest

Looking superb mucka!


----------



## loganator

@Dave @roblet thanks a lot cheers


----------



## big silver back

Quality physique mate!!


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Quality physique mate!!


THanks mate i'm taking that as a proper compliment from a unit like you !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Unit, looking like you've held great size mate given the cardio and diet. Impressive!!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Unit, looking like you've held great size mate given the cardio and diet. Impressive!!


Cheers mate


----------



## loganator

Todays chest session with @shane87 ........

Inc db press x 5 sets

working sets .....

16 x 130's

14 x 130's drop sets and helpers thru 90's and 70's

Got these 2 working sets on vid as promised and just waiting for shane to upload onto youtube

4 x century sets on the flay bench machine .....

pure pain ..... Needed 20 helpers in a row in the last set , just doesnt get any lighter once they bite they bite

Super sets of peck deck and cables to finish x 5 sets ea strict and heavy ......

Had a couple of scoops of teamironworks venom pre workout to get me through today and still maintain that its the dogs dodaas of pre workout supps ..... There was actual steam coming from my head and breath on the century sets and it wasn't cold in the gym I assure you lol

Loganator


----------



## Sharpy76

Just working my way through the journal.

Great read so far, subbed!

You look fantastic btw:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Just working my way through the journal.
> 
> Great read so far, subbed!
> 
> You look fantastic btw:thumb:


Cheers pal , looking hench in your avatar mate


----------



## Craigyboy

Awesome mate, never ceases to amaze me the condition all you big guys can achieve.

Inspiring :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Aweosme pics, looking ace, cant wait to see you on stage! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Craigyboy said:


> Awesome mate, never ceases to amaze me the condition all you big guys can achieve.
> 
> Inspiring :thumb:


Thankyou pal


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Aweosme pics, looking ace, cant wait to see you on stage! :thumb:


DItto keekster cheers


----------



## loganator

one of the working sets from todays chest session .....16 x 130's 1 rep short of matching my bulked pb ....just waiting for @shane87 to get his finger out and email the other working set with the drop sets on and will post that too.....


----------



## loganator

todays shoulder session .......

started on latt raises

15 x 15

15 x 20

15 x 30

15 x 40

12 x 50

12 x 50 drop sets 12 x 30 12 x 15's

seated db press x 4 sets

working sets 10 x 130's .....8 x 130's drop sets 6 x 90's 10 x 70's .....a couple of reps down on pbs but feeling flat today and expected at this point

seated hammer grip machine press x 4 sets workin set of stack for 10

super sets standing rear delts on cables and bent over laterals on cables x 4 sets each mod to heavy .... felt done in by this point but got through it

standing shrugs on smith machine with hands beyhind back x 4 sets strict with working sets of 25 kg each side for 25 reps

did some posing in bag room and felt a bit flat but condition still getting better ....nearly there now so will do my best to keep pushing hard for the goal at hand .....

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

you're looking fantastic mate, real quality


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> you're looking fantastic mate, real quality


Thanks mark means a lot mate


----------



## loganator

Couldn't be happier with the amount of support on here and from my training partner shane ......

Been a bowled over today as my nan went back to christies and they kept her in as she has fluid that needs draining , seems like the cancer is making a comeback after she couldn't have any more chemo ..... I havn't put alot on here about my life at home but some of you know that when i'm not training I care full time for my nan since she has beem i'll although if it was up to her she would be the one looking after me and often does her best to do so much to my protest of course lol ..... I just want to show an accurate refection of how I have felt through the prep and am not looking for hugs and sympathy but have to say I have sometimes found it difficult to stay focused but one thing that inspires me is the fact that I see the old scool gnarly attitude my nan has that keeps her going and I think man up and push on so thats why I wanted to mention this at this point ........

Plus you guys have all been great and just wanted to thank you all for that

Loganator


----------



## Galaxy

Looking immense mate, can't believe i only seen this now :confused1:

Will read cover to cover in the morning


----------



## loganator

Galaxy said:


> Looking immense mate, can't believe i only seen this now :confused1:
> 
> Will read cover to cover in the morning


Welcome aboard mate , thanks


----------



## kingdale

Look an absolute beast there mate sure you will do well on stage. Fair play for prepping so well and going through all that at home. Very strong as well!


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Look an absolute beast there mate sure you will do well on stage. Fair play for prepping so well and going through all that at home. Very strong as well!


Cheers buddy , I have a great family very supportive of me competing and always come to watch etc ......my nan is anti diet tho and always tries to tempt me with cookies and cakes etc , it was torture last year but easier this year lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Cheers buddy , I have a great family very supportive of me competing and always come to watch etc ......my nan is anti diet tho and always tries to tempt me with cookies and cakes etc , it was torture last year but easier this year lol


Nans do that don't they! Mine offers me a bacon sarnie all the timer, wouldn't be so bad if she didn't use all 8 slices of bacon in each one! Lol

Amazing effort so far mate, especially given the background work you are doing for your nan. Sure she is very proud.


----------



## Mingster

Thoughts are with you and your nan mate. Had my mother rushed into hospital recently myself and I know how upsetting these things are.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Nans do that don't they! Mine offers me a bacon sarnie all the timer, wouldn't be so bad if she didn't use all 8 slices of bacon in each one! Lol
> 
> Amazing effort so far mate, especially given the background work you are doing for your nan. Sure she is very proud.


Lol yes mate if it my nan was in charge of my diet they would need a hoist yo get me out of bed mate !

It's really not that bad looking after her tho mate since I had to close my tiling business I have more free time than others in the family so I just get on with it mate .....the biggest part of her problem is she hates being alone and thinks I should sit and watch every soap on tv with her ....im not a tv person so I try but cant sit still all the time esp with the 42inch on 90% volume .... Think im getting tinnitus actually ...... "tv's a bit loud innit nan ? " ....."what luvvy ?" lmao nans eh !


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Thoughts are with you and your nan mate. Had my mother rushed into hospital recently myself and I know how upsetting these things are.


Cheers mate apreaciate your concern


----------



## paulandabbi

Pics are great log. The prep is going good.

Hope your nan is getting better. Your showing real determination balancing life and gym. Well done mate.


----------



## biglbs

Make her proud mate(i'm pretty sure she is,but more so).


----------



## loganator

Struggled again energywise and motivation was down too , big thanks to @shane87 for pushing me and squeezing another good leg sesh out of me .....feels like I been though the mangle again legs are done in , one more squat sesh and 2 more hamz to go ,

I know I have said it before but really would not be pushing this hard at this stage of prep without shanes relentless attitude sesh after sesh , thanks buddy I think lol, will update later

reps earned 10 times over @shane87

Loganator


----------



## shane87

Am glad I can help in ur prep mate and bring ur best package into this show.but it's you doing the hard work!

Really dug deep in that leg sesh pal and it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Lol yes mate if it my nan was in charge of my diet they would need a hoist yo get me out of bed mate !
> 
> It's really not that bad looking after her tho mate since I had to close my tiling business I have more free time than others in the family so I just get on with it mate .....the biggest part of her problem is she hates being alone and thinks I should sit and watch every soap on tv with her ....im not a tv person so I try but cant sit still all the time esp with the 42inch on 90% volume .... Think im getting tinnitus actually ...... "tv's a bit loud innit nan ? " ....."what luvvy ?" lmao nans eh !


The same with my nan, bless her, but she only just got a hearing aid and she still wont wear it much.....she was watching something on the tv the other month about Bob Dylan, and as she couldnt hear it properly, she thought that he had rode around the world on a horse.

Hope she's ok anyway and hope you're bearing up too....not long now. Dig deep and think of that stage!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> The same with my nan, bless her, but she only just got a hearing aid and she still wont wear it much.....she was watching something on the tv the other month about Bob Dylan, and as she couldnt hear it properly, she thought that he had rode around the world on a horse.
> 
> Hope she's ok anyway and hope you're bearing up too....not long now. Dig deep and think of that stage!


Will do thanks Keeks ....not long now , how are you holding up ?


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Will do thanks Keeks ....not long now , how are you holding up ?


Getting there I think. Had a bad week last week but feeling a lot stronger and better this week, still worn out and usual feeling of the last stages of prep, but not too bad thanks. Getting very excited now though, it all feels very real now!


----------



## loganator

Todays torture ,,i mean leg session .....

Knee feeling a bit sore from all the road work with the dog or poss the heavy hacks last week so went for a rep session and turned it on its head ,

Squats

12 x 60

12 x 100

10 x 140 x 5 sets

century sets on leg ext x 2 sets ...... Legs were blasted and like rock at this point

Reverse stance hack squats deep and strict mod weight x4 sets with drop sets

6 x 30 x stack standing calf raises alt stance

Practiced quarter turns in bag room and mandtories with shane telling me to hold poses to get used to posing whilst tired

Got home and was feeling better that I had got though another decent one so got on the treadmill for a 20 min inc power walk

Nearly there now looking forward to preshow food !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Fasted cv with the dog then home to cook chicken for the day ...... On a brighter note they are sending my nan home from hospital today


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Fasted cv with the dog then home to cook chicken for the day ...... On a brighter note they are sending my nan home from hospital today


Have a good day mate, glad Nan is on the mend, tough old lot that generation!


----------



## Galaxy

loganator said:


> Fasted cv with the dog then home to cook chicken for the day ...... On a brighter note they are sending my nan home from hospital today


Glad to here that mate 

Enjoy your chicken


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Fasted cv with the dog then home to cook chicken for the day ...... On a brighter note they are sending my nan home from hospital today


----------



## loganator

@Ginger Ben @Galaxy @biglbs thanks lol ....was feeling a bit defeated yesterday but manned up again and ready to push on ...did 40 mins at a moderate pace as my legs are sore as from yesterday's leg session and all the road work plus i'm keeping it steady now to pick at the last bits of fat and trying not to burn mass if that makes sense .....

have a great days fellas !


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> @Ginger Ben @Galaxy @biglbs thanks lol ....was feeling a bit defeated yesterday but manned up again and ready to push on ...did 40 mins at a moderate pace as my legs are sore as from yesterday's leg session and all the road work plus i'm keeping it steady now to pick at the last bits of fat and trying not to burn mass if that makes sense .....
> 
> have a great days fellas !


So close now,just these tweeks and boom!


----------



## TELBOR

Keep at it mate!! Glad Nan is out :beer:


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> @Ginger Ben @Galaxy @biglbs thanks lol ....was feeling a bit defeated yesterday but manned up again and ready to push on ...did 40 mins at a moderate pace as my legs are sore as from yesterday's leg session and all the road work plus i'm keeping it steady now to pick at the last bits of fat and trying not to burn mass if that makes sense .....
> 
> have a great days fellas !


Glad ur nans out and okay pal.

My legs are fooking sore 2day.ha.

3.30 for back pal.


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Glad ur nans out and okay pal.
> 
> My legs are fooking sore 2day.ha.
> 
> 3.30 for back pal.


Sorted pal


----------



## loganator

Good back session today with shane

Wide hammer grip pulldowns

Working sets of stack , stack plus 20k , stack plus 20k and drop sets and helpers

Overhand seated rows x 4 sets single arm

12x 60k

12 x 80k

12 x 100k

12 x 120k

Underhand seated cable pulls x 4 sets working set of 100k and drop sets with helpers

Seated wide hammer grip pulldowns x 4 sets , working set of stack with drop sets

super setd of seated close grip pulldowns and close grip pullovers mod/heavy strict

20 mins posing quarter turns and mandatories

30 min power walk with dog after gym

Rinsed is the only word I can think of to describe how I feel

loganator


----------



## big silver back

What weight you hoping to step on stage at then mate? How much you gonna be up from last year?


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> What weight you hoping to step on stage at then mate? How much you gonna be up from last year?


I'm up quite a bit on last year but dont have a number in my head tbh , just want to be in the best shape possible on the day and will do my best to come in peeled mate


----------



## loganator

Should have put pulldowns beyhind neck in second lot , brain not working properly lol ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Fasted inc tm done again 35mins ......weight is sticking now and sometimes bouncing back by a pound or so but mainly when my legs are sore so i'm not particularly worried about it as I will take measures to drop excess water in the last couple of weeks and condition is still improving so that can only be a good thing .......

Shane is happy with progress and is not easily pleased or the type of person that dishes praise every two mins ......

thats what I like about @shane87 .......nothing ! Cos he's a cnut lol

Only kidding mate ! Just over two weeks to go then time to unleash the last 12 months of blood sweat and tears and see what happens ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Cracking arm session today ,

Single arm machine preacher curls x 6 sets

with heavy strict working sets

Tricep pushdowns x6 sets with working set of stack for 8 new pb* and drop sets back up the stack ....stack is now pulling me around a bit and lifting my feet around because of the weight loss lol

Seated preacher curls on machine with both arms strict and heavy x 4 sets

Weighted dips x 4 sets with working set of 15 x25k and drop set to x 15 bodyweight

Ez bar curls x 4 sets with working set of 50kg plus drop sets

Ez bar curls fragmented style mixed sets stopping at various points on way up or down through movement x4 sets of 15

Super sets of seated machine curls and close grip ez bar smith machine type press x 4 sets each strict and slow with moderate weight and no rest between sets

Got home and sat down for 30 mins then took dog for 30 min walk ..... Was feeling good at the gym because of the preworkout I took but think it was a mistake sitting down for a bit as the 35 min walk seemed like a marathon and was really glad to get home to my chicken and rice 

Hitting a few walls now but keep telling myself that others may be training even harder ......

Winners never quit .....quitters never win

I think getting up there in the best condition of my life will be a victory in it's self and am sure other competitors see it the same way .....

Loganator


----------



## Milky

As much as l understand Paul's reasons for my new routine l cant wait to go back to the heavy lifting mate.....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> As much as l understand Paul's reasons for my new routine l cant wait to go back to the heavy lifting mate.....


What reasons has he given you mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> What reasons has he given you mate?


I am on a cutting phase now mate hence the high reps and short rest periods....


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> As much as l understand Paul's reasons for my new routine l cant wait to go back to the heavy lifting mate.....


I think mixing it up is the best approach so you can continue to shock your body and make gains or improve density and condition , Paul seriously knows his stuff as I found out doing a session with him in my off season , you have made some very decent changes to your physique in the last few months mate and I think that speaks for the both of you ,


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> I think mixing it up is the best approach so you can continue to shock your body and make gains or improve density and condition , Paul seriously knows his stuff as I found out doing a session with him in my off season , you have made some very decent changes to your physique in the last few months mate and I think that speaks for the both of you ,


Couldn't agree more mate and that's why l do as l am told......


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> I think mixing it up is the best approach so you can continue to shock your body and make gains or improve density and condition , Paul seriously knows his stuff as I found out doing a session with him in my off season , you have made some very decent changes to your physique in the last few months mate and I think that speaks for the both of you ,


I agree that mixing it up seems better,to me however there are loads of ways of skinning a cat and i think no two people respond the same either.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I agree that mixing it up seems better,to me however there are loads of ways of skinning a cat and i think no two people respond the same either.


Also very true thats why feedback and adaptation is so important from your coach


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Also very true thats why feedback and adaptation is so important from your coach


No question Paul is doing that all the time,it is interesting to watch..


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> No question Paul is doing that all the time,it is interesting to watch..


My point exactly pal


----------



## loganator

Well .... Done fasted cardio all week and cardio after training on all except leg day and it's been hell but my weight has not moved by one single ounce lol , even used a preworkout on a couple of days too which made it fall off me last year ........i know for a fact now that a refeed would get me dropping again but don't want to risk it at 2 weeks out and am in better condition than last year now so I suppose I should just duke it out for the last part and take comfort in the fact that my muscle will be mega hungry by the time I carb up ......

Hammy session today so will hit cardio later on as I want a fresh pair of legs for it then some well needed posing practice tonight whislt the missis catches up with her friends ,

just wondering wether or not to zerp carb and curcit train in the first part of the last week or if I have done enough with the longer diet this year to just keep steady and look forward to the carb up , I think the latter tbh as im will be 17 weeks in tomoz and can see why the more experienced guys go for the longer diet after doing it myself this year .

Have a good weekend folks

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Time for my oats  best meal of the day by far


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Time for my oats  best meal of the day by far


Indeedy, love my morning grit shake haha


----------



## sined

Just paid a visit to TeamIronWorks picked up a few bits and pieces, had a 15 min chat the guys there. Real nice and friendly people and a lot of compliments paid to yourself Carl. Keep up the good work.


----------



## loganator

took the day of from hammy's today felt like i had no choice really ...went to ashton town center to go to the health shop and sunbeds and felt a bit light headed nearly fainted a few times in the shops ...most embarrasing ! got home had some chicken and rice sat down on the couch and flaked out for just over an hour ....feeling loads better now though , i think i have maybe pushed a little too hard again last week whislt dropping carbs as my weight has stuck , had oats this morning but dont take and sugar with them so don't think they were in my system quick enough to prevent a blood sugar crash as they are slow release ...

will do some tm and posing later and hit hammy's tommorrow with Shane .....

I suppose i should know my limits by now but have been pushing hard non the less ,

maybe just fasted cardio next week and no cardio after the gym and just maintain current condition till it's time to drop water in the last week

Loganator


----------



## loganator

sined said:


> Just paid a visit to TeamIronWorks picked up a few bits and pieces, had a 15 min chat the guys there. Real nice and friendly people and a lot of compliments paid to yourself Carl. Keep up the good work.


cheers mate , were not a bad bunch really


----------



## loganator

Cravings have gone up to torture level today .......roll on two weeks , sweet waffles with hazelnut spread , bannana loaf and pancakes for breakfast whoop !


----------



## loganator

Looks like back to no sleep now , am running ipam and mod pre bed which was helping a lot but with reduced carbs and tren a kicking in its back to dozing and rolling about for a few hours .....missis is now cooking bacon butties which doesn't help but can't expect others to suffer for my cause , omfg that smells good !

Ay well it'l be worth it !


----------



## loganator

Sat on my ass for the day yesterday , think me flaking out was my bodys way of saying it needed to repair its self as I feel much better today after taking a couple of herbal nytol and getting about 5 hours sleep ......, im on very low carbs now and high protien and a decent amount of good fat , wierd thing is even tho I feel like **** I still seem to be growing and think I will have a decent stage weight .......

When your going through hell , keep going !


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Sat on my ass for the day yesterday , think me flaking out was my bodys way of saying it needed to repair its self as I feel much better today after taking a couple of herbal nytol and getting about 5 hours sleep ......, im on very low carbs now and high protien and a decent amount of good fat , wierd thing is even tho I feel like **** I still seem to be growing and think I will have a decent stage weight .......
> 
> When your going through hell , keep going !


Great stuff buddy, growing at 2 weeks pre comp!!! Keep at it and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## loganator

trained hammy's and calfs today and thought i would have a change up

started on lying hams x 6 sets and managed about 3 times as much weight than normal as i usually doit as a finisher so thouggt it would be good to hit first for a change

did 3 working sets with rest pause when i was tired to get extra reps then drop setted and used rest pause techniqye again before coming back up the stack

seated hams x 6 sets

wasn't to hampered by doing lying hams first and still managed 90% of usual max weight and drop setted back up the stack with rest pause for those extra couple of reps rather than lowering weight too soon when tired

finished on reverse hacks which i find glute and ham intensive afetr trying them on last weeks leg session

6 sets of 10 with working sets of 10 x 200 and 10 x 240 kg pb*

finished on 6 sets of 30 x stack alt stance standing calf raises but slowed them down and went deeper than usual ....got a real good burn too

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays chest session with shane

X 4 sets flat bench with 2 working sets of 140 x 9 and 140 x 8 with drop sets 40k at a time back down to a plate and helpers and negative loads to finish

Took vid of one of the working sets and will post later

Seated hammer press x4 sets with 3 working sets of 3 plates per side for 8 reps mega deep and strict with drop sets and helpers and negatives to finish

Strict super sets of flat and inc db flys x 4 sets each with helpers on last sets

Practiced quater turns and mandatories again for 20 mins after training ,

Weight back down 1.5 lbs after last weeks slight increase despite double cv and lowered carbs ?,

Loganator


----------



## Mingster

Keep it going pal. Nearly there now:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

All sounds good mate, only the tan and thong to worry about soon! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

mg:


Ginger Ben said:


> All sounds good mate, only the tan and thong to worry about soon! :laugh:


 :w00t:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Keep it going pal. Nearly there now:thumbup1:


Cheers mate will do !


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> All sounds good mate, only the tan and thong to worry about soon! :laugh:


Lol been hitting sunbeds and mt2 for base tan , dream tan 2 is in post and posing trunks are being made and should be with me soon ........sorry to dissapoint but went for trunks not thong although they are crushed velvet for that extra comfort and appeal .....lmfao !


----------



## Milky

Just phoned the lump and told him mate, fu*king buzzing now !!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> mg: :w00t:


Lol I was shocked myself mate , I dread to think of the alan partridge lapdancing type get up that ben is fantasising about seeing me in lol , im horrified !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Lol I was shocked myself mate , I dread to think of the alan partridge lapdancing type get up that ben is fantasising about seeing me in lol , im horrified !


Hold on a minute I'm not the pervert getting oiled up in a thong here!! Lol


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just phoned the lump and told him mate, fu*king buzzing now !!


Wicked mate , can't fu*king wait to get carbed up and get up there , no matter what I will have given it everything mate , be really good to catch catch up with the UK-M Crew


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Hold on a minute I'm not the pervert getting oiled up in a thong here!! Lol


Lol there you go again with the thong fantasy ! For the last time they are trunks with a back on the ass , and no I dont need an oil boy ! Im using dream tan ! Dream tan !!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Lol there you go again with the thong fantasy ! For the last time they are trunks with a back on the ass , and no I dont need an oil boy ! Im using dream tan ! Dream tan !!!!!!!


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Lol I was shocked myself mate , I dread to think of the alan partridge lapdancing type get up that ben is fantasising about seeing me in lol , im horrified !


He Pm'd me the other day saying it was the 'Main thing he was looking forward too',i thought he was joking,,,now this:blowme:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> He Pm'd me the other day saying it was the 'Main thing he was looking forward too',i thought he was joking,,,now this:blowme:


LMFAO ! :lol:


----------



## loganator

one of the working sets on the bench today as promised earlier ...3 reps short of my pb but not bad at over 2 stone down


----------



## loganator

Cracking back session on me joned today will update shortly from my pit


----------



## loganator

yesterdays back session

wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets of 12 with 2 working sets ...stack plus 20 for 12 , stack plus 20 for 12 plus drop sets back up the stack ....all strict with virtually no lower back movement

single arm hammer grip seated rows x 4 sets of 12 x 60 , 80, 100 and 110k

single arm overhand grip seated rows x 4 sets of 12 x 60, 80 , 100 and 110k

wide hammer grip pulldowns beyhind neck x 6 sets of 15 with working set of stack and drop sets

super sets of seated close grip pull downs and close grip pullovers x 4 sets ea mod/heavy weight all nice and strict with good squeeze ......

backed off cardio this wek as i was so run down i didn't want to fall flat on my face when so close , wierd really as weight loss has started again and back down a few pounds , will be getting some cardio in now again but just fasted cardio in the morning and posing at night untill mid week next week then last few days wil be spent posing, posing , posing .......

Just over a wek to go and a little bit nervous now with the bigger class etc coming up , wierd as last year i didn't really feel nerous at all

have a great day folks

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

excellent work again mate, have a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keep it going mate, finish line is in sight!


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> excellent work again mate, have a good day


thanks marks how's your training going mate?


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep it going mate, finish line is in sight!


Cheers mate , cant believe it's just over a week away now


----------



## mark_star

loganator said:


> thanks marks how's your training going mate?


brilliant at the moment thanks, sore as hell today and can't wait for shoulder session tonight. You never know, i may start to feel that I'm getting somewhere soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Cheers mate , cant believe it's just over a week away now


Seems to have gone fast in terms of when you first started to now.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> yesterdays back session
> 
> wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets of 12 with 2 working sets ...stack plus 20 for 12 , stack plus 20 for 12 plus drop sets back up the stack ....all strict with virtually no lower back movement
> 
> single arm hammer grip seated rows x 4 sets of 12 x 60 , 80, 100 and 110k
> 
> single arm overhand grip seated rows x 4 sets of 12 x 60, 80 , 100 and 110k
> 
> wide hammer grip pulldowns beyhind neck x 6 sets of 15 with working set of stack and drop sets
> 
> super sets of seated close grip pull downs and close grip pullovers x 4 sets ea mod/heavy weight all nice and strict with good squeeze ......
> 
> backed off cardio this wek as i was so run down i didn't want to fall flat on my face when so close , wierd really as weight loss has started again and back down a few pounds , will be getting some cardio in now again but just fasted cardio in the morning and posing at night untill mid week next week then last few days wil be spent posing, posing , posing .......
> 
> Just over a wek to go and a little bit nervous now with the bigger class etc coming up , wierd as last year i didn't really feel nerous at all
> 
> have a great day folks
> 
> Loganator


Good chance those nerves are anticipation that are in with a real good chance of getting this,it sure is looking that way from where we sit..


----------



## loganator

Last squat session of the cut is done ! We made it a good one .......

Warmed up on leg extensions x 6 sets of 15 up to moderate weight

Hit the squat rack x 4 sets

10 x 65k

10 x 105k

10 x 145k

8 x 185 k including a couple of screamers for good measure all done ass to the floor with pause at bottom letting the weight sink me before coming back up .....

Drop sets 8 x 145 , 10 x 105

leg press x 4 sets of 10 with working set of 290 k for 10 strict and down to the stop plate deep reps

Edit ......also did 2 x century sets on the leg extention , my head is seroiusly in need of carbohydrate lol

Calfs .....6 sets of 30 alt stance standing calf raises slower and deeper again .....

Took a couple of leg pics and will post later

just one arm session one hammy session and some curcits to go now before the show ..... Feels mad looking at it like that after the last 12 months hitting it

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Good man so near now,well done,just the final week then the world is your dinner!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Good man so near now,well done,just the final week then the world is your dinner!


Lol , thanks mate


----------



## big silver back

biglbs said:


> Good man so near now,well done,just the final week then the world is your dinner!


Not quite, another 2 weeks to the britain then another 2 to the worlds!!! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Not quite, another 2 weeks to the britain then another 2 to the worlds!!! :thumb:


hahaha ! very nice of you to say so mate but i'm not expecting an easy ride in class 3 ...... i will go as far as i can go and if i don't get where i want then it won't be for the want of trying .....

still made my day tho mate cheers ! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

a few leg shots from after todays session ....lighting is not good and legs were still pumped so some cuts are lost because of pump but happy with progress made since last year to say the least ....


----------



## Breda

Crackin legs mate. Proportioned and shape.... and those calfs

Cnut


----------



## loganator

Breda said:


> Crackin legs mate. Proportioned and shape.... and those calfs
> 
> Cnut


Cheers mate lots of work to do still but happy with progress made since last season ......


----------



## defdaz

Legs are looking fantastic mate, massive congrats! Obvious how hard you've been working on them. Best of luck for next weekend, rooting for you.


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> a few leg shots from after todays session ....lighting is not good and legs were still pumped so some cuts are lost because of pump but happy with progress made since last year to say the least ....
> 
> View attachment 119752
> View attachment 119753
> View attachment 119754
> View attachment 119755


OH FFS, another case of a newbie gym goer just training biceps and chest...

Mate, seriously start working on the legs, they look tiny... er... jealous!!!!


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Legs are looking fantastic mate, massive congrats! Obvious how hard you've been working on them. Best of luck for next weekend, rooting for you.


Thankyou mate , much appreaciated


----------



## loganator

Getting a bit of cramp in quads and teardrops now , prob due to the century sets earlier and the 2 mile walk to post office after training , felt like anothet marathon on leg day lol ......worth it tho , I think !?:-/


----------



## Guest

Legs looking bang on mucka. Absolute beast!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Legs looking bang on mucka. Absolute beast!


Cheers Dave mate ! Yer big lump lol


----------



## Milky

Tw*t.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> a few leg shots from after todays session ....lighting is not good and legs were still pumped so some cuts are lost because of pump but happy with progress made since last year to say the least ....
> 
> View attachment 119752
> View attachment 119753
> View attachment 119754
> View attachment 119755


Awsome mate,cannot fault those wheels!


----------



## corporates

Looking great, all your hard work can be seen, am looking forward to seeing the north west NABBA.


----------



## loganator

corporates said:


> Looking great, all your hard work can be seen, am looking forward to seeing the north west NABBA.


cheers mate ., you goin then ?


----------



## corporates

Will definetly be down there, the Mrs and kids are having a day out in Southport whilst i'm watching the contest.It's gonna be awesome, will be looking out for you.



loganator said:


> cheers mate ., you goin then ?


----------



## loganator

Good morning folks , another night of insomnia but nearly there now , just keep thinking of carbing up and getting up there tho ...... The vision of sweet waffles and hazelnut spread for show day breakfast is spuring me on lol ,


----------



## loganator

Time to get my tired ass out of my pit for some fasted cv on the tm I think .....

Have a good day folks


----------



## Sharpy76

Legs look fvcking awesome!

Great physique


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Legs look fvcking awesome!
> 
> Great physique


Thanks a lot mate , cheers


----------



## loganator

Done 50 mins fasted inc tm at steady pace but heating was on so I ended up dripping .....bi's and tri's later this morning after a shower and some well earned brekky

Loganator


----------



## Galaxy

Beast mate, legs look epic!!

Not long left now


----------



## loganator

Galaxy said:


> Beast mate, legs look epic!!
> 
> Not long left now


yep , just over a week ....thanks for you comments mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Done 50 mins fasted inc tm at steady pace but heating was on so I ended up dripping .....bi's and tri's later this morning after a shower and some well earned brekky
> 
> Loganator


I wager that was no easy one...


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I wager that was no easy one...


takes me 10 mins toget going then ido't want to get off after that lol


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> takes me 10 mins toget going then ido't want to get off after that lol


You sound like my Mrs....lmao


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> a few leg shots from after todays session ....lighting is not good and legs were still pumped so some cuts are lost because of pump but happy with progress made since last year to say the least ....
> 
> View attachment 119752
> View attachment 119753
> View attachment 119754
> View attachment 119755


Hard work payed off pal legs are in great shape full of respect for you mate..


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Hard work payed off pal legs are in great shape full of respect for you mate..


cheers pal , means a lot to me coming from you as you don't dish praise out for no reason ....thanks


----------



## loganator

Had a real good arm session today as i was my last one befpre i start upper body curcits next week ......got home and hit the treadmill on whilst i was still hot from training did 40 mins inc tm ....

update on bi's and tri's later

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays arm sesh .....did my best to make it a good one as it's curcits from monday on upper body only

Seated machine preachers X 6 sets with working set of 2 off stack pb* by a mile ,

Tricep pushdows x 4 sets working set of 7 x stack and drop sets back up the stack

Standing lying machine curls curls x 6 sets ..... Again got a lot further down stack than usual and finished on near enough stack for 8 and drop sets

seated preacher type tricep pushdown machine for 4 sets of 12 , sorry dont really know how to describe this machine and used it for a change up

x 4 sets of 10 standing single arm curls on cable machine.... Wasn't really feeling this one but decided to finish what I started as again it was a change for me

tricep pushdown/dip machine x 4 sets went heavy drop sets

Super sets of fractionated standing e z bar curls x 30's light weigh strict and close grip e z style mini smith machine bench press x sets of 10 as slow as possible all the way through movement for intensity with light weight x 5 sets of each .......

Got home and hit the treadmill for 40 mins .....was fvking drenched right down to me keks lol

Hammys tomoz , last bodypart sesh of the prep for the NABBA Nwest .....Boom ! Nearly there

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

man amazing, your legs are looking great


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> man amazing, your legs are looking great


Cheers mate , pain = gain


----------



## mark_star

loganator said:


> Cheers mate , pain = gain


i hope so, i just tried to walk downstairs oh dear. You deserve credit mate, you're looking awesome


----------



## loganator

Down another 1.5 lbs this week looks like the hard work is paying off .....now sitting @ 14st 5lbs flat as a pancake , can't wait to carb up still 14 lbs up on last years stage weight at the Britain


----------



## loganator

Well i'm 39 tomorrow and I may just allow myself a flapjack ......don't tell shane tho he will come round me nans with the hannibal lector mask and strap it on me so I cant eat lol


----------



## loganator

Well I think i'm gonna treat meself to some fasted cv then , 1 week today !

The last 18 weeks has flown this time next week i'll be eating waffles , o yes !


----------



## Milky

What cardio you doing mate ? I mite take the Stig for a walk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy birthday mate, no cake!!


----------



## Guest

hb mucka have a good un


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> What cardio you doing mate ? I mite take the Stig for a walk.


Just did 25 mins inc tm this morning mate , was going to do longer but smelled amonia in my sweat which is a sign of your body switching to protien for energy ie muscle.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Just did 25 mins inc tm this morning mate , was going to do longer but smelled amonia in my sweat which is a sign of your body switching to protien for energy ie muscle.


Never knew that mate, fu*king nugget of knowledge that is !!!!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy birthday mate, no cake!!


Had to rub it in didn't you ginger tw*t lol ....cheers mate


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> hb mucka have a good un


Cheers Dave mate have a good bank holiday , see you on the 12th


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Never knew that mate, fu*king nugget of knowledge that is !!!!


Well worth knowing when your cutting mate


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Just did 25 mins inc tm this morning mate , was going to do longer but smelled amonia in my sweat which is a sign of your body switching to protien for energy ie muscle.


Either that or you have p1ssed yourself while on the treadmill, sign of incontinence!

Happy Birthday mate!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

loganator said:


> Just did 25 mins inc tm this morning mate , was going to do longer but smelled amonia in my sweat which is a sign of your body switching to protien for energy ie muscle.


I never knew this either, I've noticed a few times my sweat has smelled like ammonia,

but for some reason I put it down to using Tren, as I'd read others reporting the same whilst on Tren (first time using it- and never noticed it when using Test & Deca previously)

love this board, you learn something new every day


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Well worth knowing when your cutting mate


I get that sometimes just assumed I stink or it was the pre wo causing it. Worth knowing though, good info.


----------



## Milky

edinburgh6982 said:


> I never knew this either, I've noticed a few times my sweat has smelled like ammonia,
> 
> but for some reason I put it down to using Tren, as I'd read others reporting the same whilst on Tren (first time using it- and never noticed it when using Test & Deca previously)
> 
> love this board, you learn something new every day


Fu*king awesome mate isn't it, sat here Sunday morning, nice and peacefull and pick up what is IMO a cracking little nugget of knowledge, you cant beat that..


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Just did 25 mins inc tm this morning mate , was going to do longer but smelled amonia in my sweat which is a sign of your body switching to protien for energy ie muscle.


Ahhhh, you learn something new every day. Very valuable info that! :thumb:

Happy birthday anyway and have a good one!


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy birthday fella!

What does ammonia smell like?

I'm such a dumb ass :facepalm:

Edit: quick google and it would seem it's similar to cat pi$$, can't say i've ever smelt it tbh, thank fvck:lol:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Happy birthday fella!
> 
> What does ammonia smell like?
> 
> I'm such a dumb ass :facepalm:
> 
> Edit: quick google and it would seem it's similar to cat pi$$, can't say i've ever smelt it tbh, thank fvck:lol:


Its a good job your pretty :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Its a good job your pretty :lol:


Oi, i have 8 GCSE's i'll have you know:smartass:

Sometimes, things can go over my head though:lol:


----------



## loganator

edinburgh6982 said:


> I never knew this either, I've noticed a few times my sweat has smelled like ammonia,
> 
> but for some reason I put it down to using Tren, as I'd read others reporting the same whilst on Tren (first time using it- and never noticed it when using Test & Deca previously)
> 
> love this board, you learn something new every day


pretty sure i'm right in saying tren makes your body a lot more hungry for carbs , maybe that had something to do with it pal


----------



## loganator

time for some posing practice now and a body shave lol ...I'm going to see the guy that's been mentoring me through my prep today and want to make sure my routine is polished


----------



## Galaxy

loganator said:


> time for some posing practice now and a body shave lol ...I'm going to see the guy that's been mentoring me through my prep today and want to make sure my routine is polished


Happy birthday mate 

Looking forward to the final pics....bet you can't wait now!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Galaxy said:



> Happy birthday mate
> 
> Looking forward to the final pics....bet you can't wait now!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


yes mate looking forward to it , cheers


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just finished working my way through your journal. Truly inspirational !

Hope you had a great birthday

subbed from here on in


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just finished working my way through your journal. Truly inspirational !
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday
> 
> subbed from here on in


Wecome aboard mate , wondered were all those likes came from then realised you must have read the whole thing , no Birthday celebrations till next sunday after the show for me though lol ,

thanks for reading


----------



## loganator

Fasted tm done ......going to new attiude gym in southport for a change as my gym is closed for bank holidays ,

think we will be doing some curcits today as I dont want to break any one body part down too much in the last week on such low carbs


----------



## loganator

Gave up on getting to the gym in southport as traffic was hurendus so phoned dw gym in wigan and got banl holiday guest passes ,

Decided to superset chest and bi's

Hammers strength press x 4 sets

Working set of 10x 65k per side then drop sets

Seated ez bar preacher curls x 4 sets of 10

working set of 20k per side

Incline smith machine press x 4 sets

working set of 60k per side and drop sets and negs

Single arm seated preacher machine curls x 4 sets of 12 very slow and strict with good squeeze

Seated decline press x 4 sets with working set of 75 k per side with drop sets

standing fractionated e z bar curls x 4 sets of between 15 and 20 depending on which way we mixed them up only 15k per side but strict ....a few forced reps to finish

did 25 mins inc powerwalk on tm

hope you all had a good bank holiday and enjoyed the weather , went to the missisis brothers for some bbq ....well by bbq I meant I had some chicken fillet lol .....only 4 more days till I can start upping carbs so it's not so bad

loganator


----------



## Milky

Ha ha, l bet you got some stares in there mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Hia. How you feeling now so close to show day? Hope all's good. From what I hear, its gonna be a huge show, loads of competitors, should be a good un! :thumb:


----------



## greekgod

Happy Birthday Bro.

save all that food craving for next sunday.... !!!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Ha ha, l bet you got some stares in there mate :lol:


One or two lol


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Hia. How you feeling now so close to show day? Hope all's good. From what I hear, its gonna be a huge show, loads of competitors, should be a good un! :thumb:


A bit drained but tunnel vision on the start of season ,

looking forward to pre show food more than anything tbh


----------



## loganator

greekgod said:


> Happy Birthday Bro.
> 
> save all that food craving for next sunday.... !!!


Thanks mate thats a no brainer


----------



## big silver back

Not long now mate, the last week is always the worst!! My birthday is on the 13th so look out food!!! :laugh:


----------



## CJ

Right im out of the loop 

Whats the show buddy and how you feeling ??


----------



## loganator

CJ said:


> Right im out of the loop
> 
> Whats the show buddy and how you feeling ??


Have a read mate im nearly 19 weeks into prep now


----------



## loganator

Did 20 mins fasted inc tm this morning and did some hammys calfs and tris this afternoon just 8 sets ea hammys and tris and 6 sets calfs to keep things warm , nothing spesh no I won't bore you with details ....

Not going mad now and tomorrow will be my last training day 8 sets on back and 8 on shoulders then thurs fri sat just posing to keep my self sane whilst the clock is ticking...... Was flat as a pancake today and could smell amonia after only 17 mins on tm this morning so im taking that as a good sign that my body should be very responsive to carbs come friday when I begin carbing up

Loganator


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> A bit drained but tunnel vision on the start of season ,
> 
> looking forward to pre show food more than anything tbh


Lol, nearly there now! Hope the rest of the week goes ok anyway!


----------



## loganator

Thanks keeks same as matey , enjoy your carbs ..... Just cooking some chicken and broccoli again


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> could smell amonia after only 17 mins on tm this morning so im taking that as a good sign that my body should be very responsive to carbs come friday when I begin carbing up


Could you explain that please mate? Not too clued up on comp prep lol


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Could you explain that please mate? Not too clued up on comp prep lol


The smell of amonia in your sweat when excercising is a sign of your body burning protiens as fuel ie muscle instead of body fat or carbs , so smelling amonia only 17 mins into cv makes me think I havn't got much fat left to burn and that the muscles are hungry for carbs , hungry muscle is quick to grab pre show carbs so must be good .....


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> The smell of amonia in your sweat when excercising is a sign of your body burning protiens as fuel ie muscle instead of body fat or carbs , so smelling amonia only 17 mins into cv makes me think I havn't got much fat left to burn and that the muscles are hungry for carbs , hungry muscle is quick to grab pre show carbs so must be good .....


Ah I see! Thanks for clearing that up mate, that's the last thing I'd wanna smell lol burning muscle :scared:


----------



## biglbs

Thinking of your efforts mate,well done so far,keep it up...


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Thinking of your efforts mate,well done so far,keep it up...


Dropped some water this week due to some scheduled changes but also feelung really flat and not really maintaining pump through sessions hence backing off the intensity as im really low now but feel this is happening at the right time so sticking with the game plan and only 1 more training day to go .... Just posing after that and will be upping carbs on friday to get ready for show day so I don't mind as much feeling like this and the cravings arn't so bad now that I can see my goal

So feeling s#it but good at the same time really ,

Thanks for your continuos support big guy you have been a great encouragement for me

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Last training day no cv today as I think im low enough now and have done what I need to do to hold my head up on the day .....

Looking forward to just posing for a few days and tweaking things up

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Dropped some water this week due to some scheduled changes but also feelung really flat and not really maintaining pump through sessions hence backing off the intensity as im really low now but feel this is happening at the right time so sticking with the game plan and only 1 more training day to go .... Just posing after that and will be upping carbs on friday to get ready for show day so I don't mind as much feeling like this and the cravings arn't so bad now that I can see my goal
> 
> So feeling s#it but good at the same time really ,
> 
> Thanks for your continuos support big guy you have been a great encouragement for me
> 
> Loganator


You are a real inspiration for many on here mate,watching and supporting you is a pleasure and it shows what can truely be achieved with willpower.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> You are a real inspiration for many on here mate,watching and supporting you is a pleasure and it shows what can truely be achieved with willpower.


thanks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Close now mate! From what you've posted on here you've worked bloody hard for this so whatever the outcome on the day you'll be able to hold your head up and say you gave it everything.

You better win though! :laugh:


----------



## loganator

did manage some fasted housework for nan this morning so not totally given up lol !

4 days to go whoop !


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Close now mate! From what you've posted on here you've worked bloody hard for this so whatever the outcome on the day you'll be able to hold your head up and say you gave it everything.
> 
> You better win though! :laugh:


Cheers buddy I will try my best lol


----------



## Milky

you will walk it mate, if not me and the lump are there to do some "persuading " :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> you will walk it mate, if not me and the lump are there to do some "persuading " :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Along with many others i would hope!!!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> you will walk it mate, if not me and the lump are there to do some "persuading " :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO mate just finished last pre Nwest weigts session with shane at new image in southport .....what a great gym thats all I can say , you would love it mate ..... More torture contraptions than you can poke a stick at


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> you will walk it mate, if not me and the lump are there to do some "persuading " :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO mate just finished last pre Nwest weigts session with shane at new image in southport .....what a great gym thats all I can say , you would love it mate ..... More torture contraptions than you can poke a stick at


----------



## loganator

todays back and shoulder session at new image gym southport

wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets with working set of stack and drop sets

seated shoulder press contraption very old scool machine but totally sweet movement and very smooth x 5 sets with workind set of 4 and 3/4 plates per side for 8 and drop sets all the way back down to 1 and 3/4 plates

underhand lying rows x 3 sets with working set of 3 plates for 9 and drop sets

reverse peck deck for rear delts x 4 sets mod to heavy weigh and drop set

hammer grip seted pull rack x 4 sets with moderate weight very strict

latt raises x 4 sets

super sets of seated pullovers on machine and upright rows wide grip on cable x 4 sets each

did a couple of sets on the seated chest press to show @shane 87 the action of the machine as i used it last week and was seriously impressed

what a gym thats all i can say fantastic machines very clean and quiet nice people too especialy ricky the owner who i only met toady and is a smashing chap to speak to and has a deep history in bodybuilding .......

A really good finish to my prep weight sessiom wise and not a bad one seeing as we went with intentions of doing 8 sets on each part and ended up doing a total of 34 sets lol ....

Oh well time to recover now and pose , pose , pose and pose a little more for the next 3 days to keep sane and get ready for battle .......

hope it's been interesting so far and can't wait to geyt up there now even tho i'm just a little nervous stepping into the mr class just one year after competing as a first timer , i have honestly given a year of my life to this prep and it's nearly time to step up and be counted as a Mr .....

Thanks again for your support

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Ps went to by my pre show food in asda today and noticed the smart price 2 ltr water wa just 17p ....you should have seen the look on the till womans face when i put 20 bottles on the checkout , think she thought i was a bit crazy lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bargains, you gotta get em when you see em


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff mate, enjoy the posing and final couple of days, then the nice food post the comp!!! Lush!!

All the best in the comp mate, cannot wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## Mingster

Nearly there now mate. Posing and food beckon


----------



## Suprakill4

Just reading your legs sessions makes me feel sick. Insane mate legs look excellent in pics!!!!!! Wont say best of luck as luck is nothing, youve put the work in so go smash it.


----------



## loganator

Suprakill4 said:


> Just reading your legs sessions makes me feel sick. Insane mate legs look excellent in pics!!!!!! Wont say best of luck as luck is nothing, youve put the work in so go smash it.


Thanks mate , nice of you to say so cheers


----------



## loganator

Just been polishing the routine today and keeping myself sane , feel a bit flat as I havnt seen any carbs past dinner time for the last couple of days but now it will be worthwhile when im soaking those carbs up in the next couple of days ,

Home straight and really happy with the condition im in and much leaner and bigger than last year .... A lot dryer than last year at this point too so im not going to mess with my water too much as I will need to soak up those lovely carbs ....... Did I mention carbs ? Yes I believe I did lol , can't wait now !!!!

Loganator


----------



## Guest

Light at the end of the tunnel mucka, cant wait pal! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Just been polishing the routine today and keeping myself sane , feel a bit flat as I havnt seen any carbs past dinner time for the last couple of days but now it will be worthwhile when im soaking those carbs up in the next couple of days ,
> 
> Home straight and really happy with the condition im in and much leaner and bigger than last year .... A lot dryer than last year at this point too so im not going to mess with my water too much as I will need to soak up those lovely carbs ....... Did I mention carbs ? Yes I believe I did lol , can't wait now !!!!
> 
> Loganator


Any specific meal or food item you looking forward to in particular post comp mate? I start craving skittles after 10 or so days very low carbs, just love em!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Any specific meal or food item you looking forward to in particular post comp mate? I start craving skittles after 10 or so days very low carbs, just love em!


wont be scoffing sweets mate lol , maybe a little cake on show day for energy but will be using complex carbs mainly to carb up and fill out


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Light at the end of the tunnel mucka, cant wait pal! :thumbup1:


me neither pal and judging the sessions iv'e been reading about on your jouno i think i better be carbed up if we have another sesh lol !


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> wont be scoffing sweets mate lol , maybe a little cake on show day for energy but will be using complex carbs mainly to carb up and fill out


I said "post" comp mate.


----------



## kingdale

loganator said:


> Ps went to by my pre show food in asda today and noticed the smart price 2 ltr water wa just 17p ....you should have seen the look on the till womans face when i put 20 bottles on the checkout , think she thought i was a bit crazy lol


Why dont you use tap water? Should probably know this already. Best of luck, not that you will need it after these sessions you have being putting in.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Why dont you use tap water? Should probably know this already. Best of luck, not that you will need it after these sessions you have being putting in.


I know the cheap stuff is just filtered tap water but don't like the mettalic taste in tap water I guess i'm a smart price snob mate !

Thanks for your comments mate


----------



## loganator

2 days out now and I can honestly say I have never been this low on bf ..... I'm now scared of carbs after thinking about them for so long and have hardly slept thinking about food , skin is like paper on my abs and I havn't even cut sodium yet ......

Feel under pressure to get this right as I know im completely depleted as I could smell ammonia yesterday even just posing ....i wan't to be fully charged with glycogen when I hit the stage but am worried about spilling ,

This is the time when people get it really right or really wrong so i'm not gonna do anything crazy , suppose I better get my ass up and eat

Loganator


----------



## Milky

COME ON !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't offer advice as have no experience of what you're doing but can offer encouragement!!

Time to shine mate, show everybody what you've been working for!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> COME ON !!!!!!!!


Bricking it of getting it wrong now mate am thinking at 14.1 st im gonna need about 400/500 carbs x 2 days fri/sat never carbed up this early but never felt properly full from carbing up for just one day before show .....don't forget mate last year was my first year competing so i'm not as experienced as some people think I am ....

I suppose it's just nerves after putting a year into this and my water and salt intake should be my real concerns ......

Really could do with a little advice here from the man @Pscarb to put my fears to bed ie required carbs per lb of bw

Loganator

Ps I know , I know , there isn't a one size fits all method for this but would like to know i'm not over doing it at my my own calculations


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't offer advice as have no experience of what you're doing but can offer encouragement!!
> 
> Time to shine mate, show everybody what you've been working for!


I can honestly say I have given it all I got so far mate , thanks for the encouragement.......

Your ok for a ginger mate .....don't care what this lot say about you


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> I said "post" comp mate.


Ahh sorry pal nocarb brain funtion not good lol , last year I drank a couple of bmw's and had some black forrest cake ......bmw = baileys malubu and whisky with a bit of cream stirred in and squirty cream on top ..... Best just to sip those ..... Very satisfying tho


----------



## TELBOR

Keep your eyes on the prize mate!!

You've done the leg work, so just turn up and nail it :beer:

Says the man with zero experience in this lol


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Bricking it of getting it wrong now mate am thinking at 14.1 st im gonna need about 400/500 carbs x 2 days fri/sat never carbed up this early but never felt properly full from carbing up for just one day before show .....don't forget mate last year was my first year competing so i'm not as experienced as some people think I am ....
> 
> I suppose it's just nerves after putting a year into this and my water and salt intake should be my real concerns ......
> 
> Really could do with a little advice here from the man @Pscarb to put my fears to bed ie required carbs per lb of bw
> 
> Loganator
> 
> Ps I know , I know , there isn't a one size fits all method for this but would like to know i'm not over doing it at my my own calculations


400-500g carbs will not touch the sides buddy i can tell you give me a call if you need to chat...


----------



## loganator

Ok fear of carbs has been quashed after a chat to the man ..... Happy with the game plan now so will let it roll and see what happens

still feel like a greedy git eating carbs every 2 hours tho but suppose I can live with that


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Ok fear of carbs has been quashed after a chat to the man ..... Happy with the game plan now so will let it roll and see what happens
> 
> still feel like a greedy git eating carbs every 2 hours tho but suppose I can live with that


you will be fine buddy you will be surprised to know that once you have determined what the correct level for you is you will be eating nigh on double this amount....


----------



## Suprakill4

loganator said:


> Ok fear of carbs has been quashed after a chat to the man ..... Happy with the game plan now so will let it roll and see what happens
> 
> still feel like a greedy git eating carbs every 2 hours tho but suppose I can live with that


What carbs are you going to be having mate? When i trialled a prep once, Delhi on here gave me a recipe of these little apple pie filling cakes to make and i had one every hour. They were amazing. Jims going to have me having rices cakes though, not as appealing lol.


----------



## loganator

Simple carbs today and mote complex stuff like sweet potato tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

loganator said:


> Simple carbs today and mote complex stuff like sweet potato tomorrow


Enjoy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Simple carbs today and mote complex stuff like sweet potato tomorrow


Enjoy them mate!


----------



## foodaddict

One of the most interesting posts I've read on UK-M


----------



## foodaddict

dutch_scott said:


> Trying to impart so knowledge as been working via bio layne this last month as most on twitter see and pre this was a staple of most science degrees how ammonia is made


Reassuring to know that catabolism doesn't happen so easily...If i eat less than 300g protein a day (and its rare that i do) i feel like cardio is chewing off my biceps. Good post with some v interesting facts


----------



## loganator

dutch_scott said:


> Ps you might be an assisted athlete and those pecs reduce the cortisol testosterone level thus being catabolic is very rare
> 
> Eg. For my BBC show I fasted for upto four days, with stims and no aminos no assistance and high intensity cardio and my body stalled several times. Losing muscle is actually so hard on any regime like yours.


Do you think this statrment is correct in the presence of t3 and t3 cannot burn muscle in the absence of carbs .....

You obvously know what you are talking about but I prefer not to take chances when I was ising t3 in my next to last week of cut and on virtually no carbs .....plus my dietry protien has been sky high whilst on low carbs for a good week before I used t3 and I never once smelled amonia before . Not wanting to disprove your dietry protien theory but I am pretty good at listening to my own body esp when deep into a 19 week cut mate ....

Thanks for your input scott


----------



## loganator

Ok mate without divulging my training , cardio and diet log for you to analyse so you can tell me if it's possible to burn muscle or not I think I will stick to ky guns on this and say that given the same situation again I would make the same descision I made last time.

Just really not wanting to debate over it at the minutetho mate , cheers

Ps please excuse my stubby thumb typing errors in other posts as i'm on my phone lol


----------



## mark_star

you've done amazing mate, can't wait to see what happens over the weekend


----------



## greekgod

good luck with yr loading and the weekend,,, great journal.. been enjoying it..


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> you've done amazing mate, can't wait to see what happens over the weekend


Thanks Mark , keep up the good work yourself buddy


----------



## loganator

greekgod said:


> good luck with yr loading and the weekend,,, great journal.. been enjoying it..


Glad you have been enjoying it mate , I really hope it can continue to the Britain , I try to keep things factual and an accurate log of daily training for my own records and if anyone else sees something they can use or finds it interesting then thats a bonus .....

I sometimes think it reads like a phone book just training training and more training but I welcome peoples input and feedback mate ....

Thanks for your support and comments


----------



## loganator

@greekgod sorry for double post I put thongs instead of things then double posted instead of editing , an honest typo error I can assure you lol


----------



## loganator

Morning folks , 1 day out now feeling a little bit fuller now but still as dry as yesterday and very glad I took @Pscarbs advice about carb intake , will be switching to complex carbs today and already thinking about tommorrows show day breakfast !

Started some hebal duretics last night and had to get up a few times in the night , a good thing really as it's kept my subq water levels down whilst I don't feel its stopped uptake of carbs .....

Will run through my routine a few more times and do a little posing to keep myself occupied , not much else to do really apart from rest and try to relax

Have a great weekend !!!!

looking forward to seeing friends on sunday


----------



## corporates

loganator said:


> Started some hebal duretics last night and had to get up a few times in the night , a good thing really as it's kept my subq water levels down whilst I don't feel its stopped uptake of carbs .....
> 
> looking forward to seeing friends on sunday


The herbal ones seem to work well, have tried dandelion root extract, worked very well.


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck tomorrow mate, remember... KEEP IT TIGHT!!! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> Best of luck tomorrow mate, remember... KEEP IT TIGHT!!! :thumb:


Will do my best mate cheers ! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope all goes well tomorrow mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow mate


X2


----------



## Northern Lass

Good Luck for tomorrow .... FX


----------



## Sweat

Anyone else going tomorrow that is going to be keeping us posted on the progress and pics?

All the best 2moro dude.


----------



## Guest

See you tomorrow Carl m8 :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> See you tomorrow Carl m8 :thumb:


Sure will dave mate !


----------



## mark_star

best of luck for tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you have a great day tomorrow and that you enjoy the just rewards of all your hard work.


----------



## Milky

Cant fu*king wait mate, seriously buzzing...


----------



## Mingster

Best wishes for the morrow Logs:thumb: You'll be the man.


----------



## Keeks

Good luck for tomorrow, will be cheering for you!!! Now go and smash that Mr's class!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

All the best buddy


----------



## C.Hill

All the best mate! Enjoy it!


----------



## Galaxy

Good luck mate, all the best


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck (not that you'll need it!) for today fella!

Rooting for you all the way, you're gonna blow 'em away, no doubt about it!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Hope you smash it today big man, will be looking out for result's !


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy breakfast mate :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Log smash!!!! Looking forward to hearing how you got on later!


----------



## CJ

Hurry up lol

Im waiting to hear results


----------



## defdaz

Me too CJ!! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Don't know proper results as left early but he smashed that class good n proper. Have some amazing pics of him, he ooked amazing!


----------



## Sharpy76

CONGRATS!!!!

Overall winner too, impressive!

Can't wait to see the pics!

So pleased for you fella


----------



## huarache

Picsoritdidnthappen

LOL joke

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations Carl, bloody brilliant


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done Carl :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

And a worthy winner too!! Congratulations, you looked amazing on stage, well done!


----------



## Mingster

Well done Logs. Never doubted you for a minute. Top man:thumb:


----------



## CJ

****ing hell...cant wait to see the pics


----------



## defdaz

BOOM!!! Overall as well! How good is that?! Well done mate... all that flipping hard work and dedication has paid off....


----------



## luther1

Well done Log,great win


----------



## Guest

Made up for you pal. You looked ****ing awesome! Massive congratulations


----------



## Galaxy

Well done mate, much deserved


----------



## 25434

A massive congratulations to you. A job very well done. :clap:


----------



## loganator

Sureal thats I can say got to put the work work on for the Brit's and World now loganator on a quest to Italy .....


----------



## Milky

You know mate you won the overall, and the reason you won it was because tonight not one single person who walked on that stage looked better then you.

Not saying it as a mate IT'S A FACT, you looked fu8king fantastic mate from head to toe and l for one am fu8king over the moon for you, you made my weekend coming to see you on stage......

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Some ace pics on their way very shortly!!!


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Some ace pics on their way very shortly!!!


Where the hell were you BTW ???


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Where the hell were you BTW ???


Was sat near the front, and at one of the sides, and was only in the foyer for a few minutes at the interval. Good show though wasnt it?! Just gutted I wasnt up there! WIll be next time!


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Was sat near the front, and at one of the sides, and was only in the foyer for a few minutes at the interval. Good show though wasnt it?! Just gutted I wasnt up there! WIll be next time!


well l must say l am disappointed, Dave and l "studied " very carefully lots of women there purely to see if we could see you, now we just look like sick perverts which is not on !!


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> well l must say l am disappointed, Dave and l "studied " very carefully lots of women there purely to see if we could see you, now we just look like sick perverts which is not on !!


 :lol: Oh no, so all that studying was a waste of time then....sorry about that! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh no, so all that studying was a waste of time then....sorry about that! :lol:


Do you know how many times l had to say to angry boyfriends " is that Keeks mate " to save myself a slap !!


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Do you know how many times l had to say to angry boyfriends " is that Keeks mate " to save myself a slap !!


 :lol: My bad!! I did say I wasnt competing though, so not guilty on this one!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Well done mate!!

Shane's gruelling sessions paid off :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> You know mate you won the overall, and the reason you won it was because tonight not one single person who walked on that stage looked better then you.
> 
> Not saying it as a mate IT'S A FACT, you looked fu8king fantastic mate from head to toe and l for one am fu8king over the moon for you, you made my weekend coming to see you on stage......
> 
> :thumb:


Agree massively with this. Not blowing smoke up your ar$e at all @loganator as didn't know it was you when you stepped on stage but I said to Scott you blew them all way! Look awesome pal. Onwards and upwards I think for you


----------



## loganator

just finished getting the dream tan off after a quick drink wuth a couple of mates ..had enough after one tbh ......absolutely stoked with the win and just want to say i couldn'y have done it without @shane87 pushing me week in week out to near tears vomit and fainting so thanks a lot mate you desrve credit in this and reps of course ....going to take alook at the pics that @Keeks sent me and post some in the morning .....

also wan't to say a big thanks to @Milky and @Dave @liam0810 and @Keeks for coming supporting me and bringing UK-M to Southport hope i didn't miss anyone else who came but if i did then thanks for coming also ........

aslo wan't to saty thanks to @Pscarb for the carb up advice that was near enough perfect for me and helped me learn alot that i will take forward and a very big thanks to Mike Sullivan who i have gotten to know and who has helped me a lot with my posing and ben a great help motivationally through looking and advising me on prep etc ........

gnite chaps


----------



## phoenix1980

Just wanted to jump in and say congrats, I may not be anywhere near competition level etc etc but that dont mean i cannot appreciate the dedication, discipline, perseverence, effort, guts it takes/took to get where you are so again congrats on your wins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear that all that hard work paid off. You got what you deserved

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

bloody fantastic news, I'm really chuffed for you, well done mate. Get some pics up


----------



## Oztrix

Congrats on the win! truly deserved.


----------



## loganator

@shane87 can you pick us up pal me batt is on 1 % on phone mate so message me back on here plz pal ......lets get to the gym !


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> just finished getting the dream tan off after a quick drink wuth a couple of mates ..had enough after one tbh ......absolutely stoked with the win and just want to say i couldn'y have done it without @shane87 pushing me week in week out to near tears vomit and fainting so thanks a lot mate you desrve credit in this and reps of course ....going to take alook at the pics that @Keeks sent me and post some in the morning .....
> 
> also wan't to say a big thanks to @Milky and @Dave @liam0810 and @Keeks for coming supporting me and bringing UK-M to Southport hope i didn't miss anyone else who came but if i did then thanks for coming also ........
> 
> aslo wan't to saty thanks to @Pscarb for the carb up advice that was near enough perfect for me and helped me learn alot that i will take forward and a very big thanks to Mike Sullivan who i have gotten to know and who has helped me a lot with my posing and ben a great help motivationally through looking and advising me on prep etc ........
> 
> gnite chaps


you are welcome buddy, you was the clear winner for both your class and the overall your mass,shape is outstanding as well as your conditioning.....we need to speak before the Britain concerning posing as a few need slight adjustments mate.....head down and get the job done buddy....


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> you are welcome buddy, you was the clear winner for both your class and the overall your mass,shape is outstanding as well as your conditioning.....we need to speak before the Britain concerning posing as a few need slight adjustments mate.....head down and get the job done buddy....


thanks mate , would appreaciate that , will be pushing for better cond at Brits too as i think i could have got my water just a bit better ....

made up mate got some really good feedback from Lynda Garside miss universe too mate , made my day


----------



## loganator

Ok thanks to @Keeks for these UK-M exclusive pics lol ........


----------



## Ginger Ben

That back double bi group shot is a winner!


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> That back double bi group shot is a winner!


Was literally just about to say this after looking through the pics. Back double bi absolutely blows the others out the water, and the other 3 are pretty amazing, so yours is just phenomenal loganator.

Well deserved reps incoming. :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Wiped floor with them mate!!


----------



## big silver back

Thats fcuking quality fair play mate, incredible physique!!! Not sure if i wanna go to southport now!!!!


----------



## CJ

Thats a decent group of physiques.

You look superb


----------



## biglbs

Just caught this,not been on here for days,well deserved,every last pat on the back or moment of pride is earnt,i am so chuffed for you mate..1ST is all!!Reps sent mate(i wish it was a hug!)


----------



## defdaz

Love that first kneeling shot Log! Look insanely good in it and the look on your face is just so intense!


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Well done mate!!
> 
> Shane's gruelling sessions paid off :beer:


Yes mate it just shows how much difference a good spotter makes


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> Overall winner too, impressive!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> So pleased for you fella


Thanks mate ....support was awsome couldn't have been better


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations Carl, bloody brilliant


Cheers Ben and thanks for your support on my journal so far , hope I csn do UK-M proud in the Britain finals now


----------



## loganator

YummyMummy said:


> Well done Carl :bounce: :bounce:


Thanks !


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> And a worthy winner too!! Congratulations, you looked amazing on stage, well done!


Thanks keekster , still not sunk in yet .....still got some big nuts to crack so back to work this week , have to showcase myself better and will be doing my best to come in dryer and better for the Brit's


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Well done Logs. Never doubted you for a minute. Top man:thumb:


Thanks mingster mate you have been a great encouragement to me


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> BOOM!!! Overall as well! How good is that?! Well done mate... all that flipping hard work and dedication has paid off....


Cheers pal the hard work has just begun mate


----------



## Tentking

Jesus your back is epic! Many congratulations


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Thanks keekster , still not sunk in yet .....still got some big nuts to crack so back to work this week , have to showcase myself better and will be doing my best to come in dryer and better for the Brit's


I bet! :thumb: Might try and get over for the judging at the Brits so wil be cheering you on if I'm over.


----------



## CJ

Hoping to be at the brits so will cheer you on carl


----------



## loganator

ok so i e=was doing my best to reply to everyone idividually but got swamped with congrats so [email protected] keeks @Galaxy @Dave @Ginger Ben @Flubs @biglbs @luther1 @defdaz @CJ @Mingster @sckeane @mark_star @Pscarb @Sharpy 76 @roblet @liam0810 @Oztrix @BestBefore1989 @pheonix 1980 @onthebuild @big silver back @dutch_scott @Tentking and anyone else who i missed ........

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR COMMENTS AND SUPPORT !!!!!!!! IT MEANS THE WORLD TO ME TO HAVE YOUR SUPPORT !!!!!!!

Also i would like to appologise to all you guys esp the ones who came to watch me for not mentioning your support and what it means to me when i was interviewed by Mike Sullivan as i mentioned my nana and choked a bit under the pressure , one the scale of things i also forgot to mention my missis and was in the dog house for a few hours for that one lol !

@shane87 at least i didn't forget you mate but had to edit this post when i forgot you in this lol

Just hope i get chance to put things right and give you all ...and muy missis of course the mention you deserve at the British finals

Thanks again

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Did a tick over session on chest yesterday and will be doing shoulders shortly with @shane87 ....not going mad as i still have a bad chest hanging over me i will be coincentrating on maintaining condition and getting my self right for the big one coming up

update later

Loganator


----------



## TELBOR

Any food updates :lol:

Enjoy the session mate


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> ok so i e=was doing my best to reply to everyone idividually but got swamped with congrats so [email protected] keeks @Galaxy @Dave @Ginger Ben @Flubs @biglbs @luther1 @defdaz @CJ @Mingster @sckeane @mark_star @Pscarb @Sharpy 76 @roblet @liam0810 @Oztrix @BestBefore1989 @pheonix 1980 @onthebuild @big silver back @dutch_scott @Tentking and anyone else who i missed ........
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR COMMENTS AND SUPPORT !!!!!!!! IT MEANS THE WORLD TO ME TO HAVE YOUR SUPPORT !!!!!!!
> 
> Also i would like to appologise to all you guys esp the ones who came to watch me for not mentioning your support and what it means to me when i was interviewed by Mike Sullivan as i mentioned my nana and choked a bit under the pressure , one the scale of things i also forgot to mention my missis and was in the dog house for a few hours for that one lol !
> 
> @shane87 at least i didn't forget you mate but had to edit this post when i forgot you in this lol
> 
> Just hope i get chance to put things right and give you all ...and muy missis of course the mention you deserve at the British finals
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Loganator


got your message buddy will give you a shout today on my drive to Olympic gym later today


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> got your message buddy will give you a shout today on my drive to Olympic gym later today


Just sent you a text mate thanks


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Any food updates :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the session mate


Back on the chicken now mate missed it tbh .....

Im sure ill be ready for a carb up by the end of next week tho


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Back on the chicken now mate missed it tbh .....
> 
> Im sure ill be ready for a carb up by the end of next week tho


No massive indulgence then?! My cheat day seems to span into a cheat weekend now


----------



## greekgod

congrats on yr win Loganator, u totally outclassed the others, loved yr back double bicep shot, hammies impressive too.. all yr hard work in yr journal paid off..

wishing u the best for prepping for the Brits, will be following yr progress all the way... :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Late in here...

Facking amazing stuff Log/Carl!!!! Really wow! Sh1t hot mate, keep it up and cannot wait to see the next iteration...


----------



## loganator

Thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Well done.

How you manage to spend time on here and go through with all the comp is beyond me.

Good on the guys that helped also.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Well done on your win mate, bit late i know :beer:


----------



## loganator

Mondays chest session consisted of x 4 sets of inc db press maxed @ 110's for 12 slow and strict and x 4 sets inc fly's maxed @55's slow and srtict ....that was all i felt like doing as was really tired and still got a bit of a bad chest hanging over me trying to give myself chance to fight it off before the Brits ........

yesterdays shoulder session again didn't go mad but enjoyed training and got a hurrendous pump partly down to the small water rebound from being dehydrated on sunday and all the stored carbs .....

x 5 sets latt raise maxed at 12 x 40's strict

seated hammer grip machine press x 5 sets with working set of stack plus 20 kg for 12 plus drop sets to failure x 4

super sets of standinf reverse cable crossovers and bent over cables for rears x 4 sets each moderste weight strict movenment

super sets of wide grip upright rows on the cable and hands beyhind back shrugs on smith machine x 4 sets each

did 5 sets of preacher curls on the machine finishing heavy just as an extra to work some bicep too

left pumped and feeling a bit less watery .

will be doing back with @shane87 today hopefully

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

a couple of nice easy sessions to get back into it then :cursing:


----------



## loganator

todays back sessio with @shane87....

wide hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets with working sets of stack x 12 and stack plus 20 kg x 10 plus x 4 drop dsets to failure with helper reps ....all done with no lower back swing and good stretch on rib cage touching bar to chest nice and strict 

hammer strength pulls x 4 sets

15 x 80k

15 x 120k

15 x 160k

10 x 200 k with drop sets to failure and helper reps back to starting weight

wide hammer grip pull downs beyhind neck x 4 sets with working set of stack x 8 and drop sets to failure back up to starting weight

super sets of close grip overhead seated pulldowns and cable close grip pull overs x 4 sets each with drop sets to failure on each exercise in last sets

switching back on a bit now and enjoyed having some intensity back in the workout ......

tommorrow legs and will be getting some lunges and front squats and squats in there to make sure im not loosing fullness into the GB

Got flight and hotel details for World finals in Italy from Mike sullivan this morning and had to ask him ..."i am actually competing arn't i mike ?" he was laughing his head off and said you don't get a Team GB track suit just to sit in the audience and watch mate !

i had to ask him tho to make sure as it really hasn't sunk in .....Time to Believe now !!!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

My routine at the Nwest recorded on my mates phone , not hd quality but worth a watch .....Enjoy !






Will post comparisons for you when they finish uploading later

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Love it mate


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Love it mate


thanks mate i actually did a routine for 1min 30 secs but got cut short so will rework it for britain finals so i get more big poses in during the shorter timespan


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work mate, onwards and upwards from here :beer:


----------



## loganator

class 3 comparisons as promised ......






enjoy

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> thanks mate i actually did a routine for 1min 30 secs but got cut short so will rework it for britain finals so i get more big poses in during the shorter timespan


I remember you mentioning that on here mate,it certainly looked good though


----------



## 3752

i competed at the Worlds last year buddy and the tracksuit is a lasting memory of the experience well that and my 6th place trophy  enjoy buddy


----------



## Northern Lass

loganator said:


> My routine at the Nwest recorded on my mates phone , not hd quality but worth a watch .....Enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post comparisons for you when they finish uploading later
> 
> Loganator


Somebody timed that air horn perfectly lol

Love routine.. you should be proud of yourself!!

Takes a lot to get there.. wish I had your motivation to get there x


----------



## Milky

Still cant get over the package you brought mate, still telling the lads at work about it !!

Fu*King awesome, truly awesome !


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> i competed at the Worlds last year buddy and the tracksuit is a lasting memory of the experience well that and my 6th place trophy  enjoy buddy


Yes mate have to keep telling myself it's real , rebound water is subsiding now diet is back to normal and felt good enough to hit thr treadmill today too ,

Thanks for all the great advice so far mate it's helped me a great deal and the posing advice you mentioned in our chat feels perfectly natural after the first time of trying it !

Carl


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Yes mate have to keep telling myself it's real , rebound water is subsiding now diet is back to normal and felt good enough to hit thr treadmill today too ,
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice so far mate it's helped me a great deal and the posing advice you mentioned in our chat feels perfectly natural after the first time of trying it !
> 
> Carl


no problem at all buddy i like it when hard working good people do well.....


----------



## loganator

Woke up dry as a bone again this morning after hitting gym hard and hitting treadmill yesterday also made notes of my food intake yesterday as I think it's important to note different foods that may be responsible for electrolyte switches and changes in water composition ....... Condition is not just about loosing fat and lifting weights and I think many people overlook what they may have accidentally stumbled accross in their diet when they wake up and look and say hey I look ripped this morning why is that ?

Loganator


----------



## BestBefore1989

loganator said:


> Woke up dry as a bone again this morning after hitting gym hard and hitting treadmill yesterday also made notes of my food intake yesterday as I think it's important to note different foods that may be responsible for electrolyte switches and changes in water composition ....... Condition is not just about loosing fat and lifting weights and I think many people overlook what they may have accidentally stumbled accross in their diet *w**hen they wake up and look and say hey I look ripped this morning why is that *?
> 
> Loganator


Ill let you know if it ever happens :lol:

awesome video mate, :thumb: was it also filmed professionally?


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill let you know if it ever happens :lol:
> 
> awesome video mate, :thumb: was it also filmed professionally?


Dvd will be available from dns video when its ready


----------



## loganator

Had a decent leg session today with @shane87 and really enjoyed pushing it .........

did x 5 sets moderate weight leg ext to warm up

Hit the squat rack

15 x 65k

12 x 105k

12 x 145k

9 x 185k drop sets 10 x 145k , 10 x 105 k

Front squat on smith machine

10 x 65k

10 x 105k

10 x 125k

6 x 145 k drop sets 8 x 125k , 8 x 105k , 9 x 65k .....ended up on my back for a few mins recovery so happy with effort given !

Did 2 x century sets up and down stack for 100 reps per set on leg ext then finished off with 30 continuous reps on 4 plates then 10 strict and squeeze with hold at top then 10 blast partials then 10 strict helpers and last rep hold at top with shane pushing me back to fight for burn out on light weight ....... Fookin awsome pump very happy

Calfs x 6 sets x 30 of alt stance standing raises with not quite stack but slow and deep for mega burn , the type were you want to hop about and shake the pain out after your set lol ....JOB DONE !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Looks like fasted tm it is then , sleep is right out of the window again ......

Time to get up and get peeled !

Have a good one folks

Logs


----------



## loganator

Cardio done , time for breakfast , clean up for nan then gym later this morning for arms with shane ......

Think I will get some cardio in this afternoon too


----------



## loganator

Todays arm session , trained on my own as shane has gone to bodypower but had a pearler of a session

Did seated preachers on the machine x 6 sets of 12 and finished on near enough stack with drop sets

Dips .....

15 x bodyweight

15 x 15k

15 x 20k

15 x 25k

12 x 30k drop set to bodyweight x 12 reps

Straight bar standing curls

12x 30k

12 x 40k

12 x 50 k

12 x 60k

drop sets back down the weights to starting weight

Tricep pushdowns x 6 sets with working set of stack for 6 and drop sets x 8 going up just 2 blocks at a time right to top of stack finishing on just 2 blocks for 15 strict reps

Super sets of standing fractionated curls on the ez bar x sets of 15 and close grip ez press on the mini smith machine x 4 sets each moderate weight

Super sets of standing lying curls and cable triceps with double ball rope for separation , light weight very slow and strict x 4 sets each

Crazy pump and think im gonna be sore 

Already got doms from glutes to calfs from yesterdays leg blast so happy to still be pushing it as it will be another short training week next week and will be doing curcuits of mixed upper body from sunday to tuesday then pose everyday up untill show again

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

Nice sesh Carl, what you weighing in at at the moment? Approx if you not sure exact.


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Nice sesh Carl, what you weighing in at at the moment? Approx if you not sure exact.


No idea mate not been on scales since last week but was around 14.3 14.4 on stage last week after dropping water then carbing up , don't want the mental head fk of thinking about weight just got blinkers on and nailing diet and training for next comp


----------



## biglbs

I imagine you're lookin very large right now though


----------



## Ginger Ben

When is the next one mate, sorry if you've said already


----------



## Keeks

Hia. Sounds like all's well in here :thumb:

Still got some pics to send across and will get them to you, just had a busy week.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> When is the next one mate, sorry if you've said already


A week today mate lol ....... Was thinking of getting some info sheets printed for when i'm at the gym to save me answering the same questions 20 times per session lol ! As much as I know people ate just showing interest I get a bit ratty when I get interupted every 10 mins , then they ask how much it is and all the other questions then don't come watching me anyways lol

Don't mind you asking btw mate

Logs


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Hia. Sounds like all's well in here :thumb:
> 
> Still got some pics to send across and will get them to you, just had a busy week.


Thanks keeks love the others you sent great quality , not seen any of overall tho not even on fb and i'm friends with the other finalists too .....sureley someone has some

Loganator


----------



## loganator

@Sweat the curiosity got the better of me mate im 14 st 2.2 this morning mate 1 lbs over my lightest weight pre show , with 5 days of low carb left , had to weigh this morning after thinking on it lol , thankfully dropped rebound weight so no head fk today , phew !


----------



## Milky

Carl. Venue in Italy wont show on AA route planner mate, do you know the address ?

Think the wife and l are gonne be there next week and @Dave if he fancies it :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Carl. Venue in Italy wont show on AA route planner mate, do you know the address ?
> 
> Think the wife and l are gonne be there next week and @Dave if he fancies it :thumbup1:


will find out tommorrow mate when i speak to Mike but if you look on the NABBA website it just says Montecatini Terme, Italy when i looked on google maps and asked for a route from nice it says 3.5 hr drive buddy ....it would be amazing to have you guys there mate and the hotel we are in is cheap as chips too if you wanted to stay the night ...pm me if you want any further details of the hotel etc :beer:

carl


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> @Sweat the curiosity got the better of me mate im 14 st 2.2 this morning mate 1 lbs over my lightest weight pre show , with 5 days of low carb left , had to weigh this morning after thinking on it lol , thankfully dropped rebound weight so no head fk today , phew !


Wasn't wanting you to engage in any headfvck around the scales or anything, was just curious on strength in relation to Dips @ bodyweight +weight.

Glad no headfvck tho... you lean mothefvcker!!!  Keep it up mate, doing awesome and is inspiring!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Carl. Venue in Italy wont show on AA route planner mate, do you know the address ?
> 
> Think the wife and l are gonne be there next week and @Dave if he fancies it :thumbup1:


Bloody stalker


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Bloody stalker


Ha ha, l am in Nice when he competes in Italy mate and trying to see if we can arrange something....

Just realised l cant go to the Britain because l have a course to do !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Ha ha, l am in Nice when he competes in Italy mate and trying to see if we can arrange something....
> 
> Just realised l cant go to the Britain because l have a course to do !


Nicely tied in, would be a brilliant day I expect 

Oh dear, work getting in the way again!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Nicely tied in, would be a brilliant day I expect
> 
> Oh dear, work getting in the way again!


Yep, stupid fu*king drivers CPC course mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yep, stupid fu*king drivers CPC course mate.


Never mind, Italy will be great


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yep, stupid fu*king drivers CPC course mate.


one of them things mate , it will be blo0dy brilliant if you and the lump and your missis come to the worlds tho mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> one of them things mate , it will be blo0dy brilliant if you and the lump and your missis come to the worlds tho mate ! :thumbup1:


mite make the evening show mate hopefully.


----------



## loganator

todays hammy session .....

lying leg curls x 6 sets of 12 working down to heavy weight don't know how much exactly , drop sets minus 2 blocks per set back up the stack for about 6 sets and rest pause for 5 secs after failure reps to keep going as i had no spotter ....i have noticed with hammy's that a 5 sec rest when you think your done after continuous reps will get you another and another and another , i can go 10reps extra after failure using this technique and it has become a staple part of hammy's for me now

seated hammys same spec rep wise as lying hammy's

good mornings with squat bar x 6 sets working up to 85kg for 12 and drop sets x 3

lying hammy's again 120 reps up and down the stack starting on two blocks coming down 2 blocks at a time using rest pause technique to finish each set of 10 when failure was hit , also i don't come back up to 2 blocks on the finish but did the last 3 sets on 4 blocks using the rest pause technique to finish my sets when failure was hit again .....just proves what i now believe that no matter how much you think you can do you can always do more .....not just saying that i truly believe it

missis is going out tonight with her mates so perfect opportunity for me to hit the treadmill for 40 and maybe get some posing practice in too ,

have a good weekend folks !!!! 

loganator


----------



## loganator

treadmill time !


----------



## loganator

felt good and no strange amonia smells present so managed an hour steady pace on the treadmill got a right good sweat on then did 20 min's practice on quarter turns and mandatory poses taking in some of @Pscarbs advice about tweaking certain things up a little ....ate some more chicken fillet with a bit of chilli powder on and a smidge of brown sauce then chilaxed in the tub .....

It's weird because atm all the cravings have gone out of the window and when i look at those chocky chip cookies i just think how much better getting shredded for the brit's is going to be than eating that junk !!!!

i actually feel stronger atm too think things are switching on with the urge to pull out all the stops and be my best for the next two shows ......

legs are like rock from the battering of recent sessions and cardio this week but will have chance to dry out next week when i turn things down a little to help me dry out

Loganator


----------



## shane87

Glad to see everything on track pal.new you hadn't rebounded much when I seen you the other day.

See yea Monday pal.


----------



## kingdale

Do you get flights etc paid for as you are competing abroad or is it all out of your own pocket? Always wondered what the crack is for competing abroad.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> mite make the evening show mate hopefully.


bonus mate nice one ! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

shane87 said:


> Glad to see everything on track pal.new you hadn't rebounded much when I seen you the other day.
> 
> See yea Monday pal.


dropping weight again now back down to precarb up weight before Nwest when i weighed myself yesterday , little fluctuations from battering legs and cardio last few days but only water and i will rest up enough through next week doing upper body circuits to let my legs settle down for the show ....hoping to get another 2 lbs or so off before Brit's .....how's it going down there ? did you call in on Gary and James on the teamironworks stand , would have enjoyed it but can't miss any prep days this close in and glad gary let me off the hook tbh pal .....

see you monday pal enjoy Bodypower !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Do you get flights etc paid for as you are competing abroad or is it all out of your own pocket? Always wondered what the crack is for competing abroad.


NABBA is sending me and a few others mate that's the great thing about them they give people a chance to get out there live thier dreams and compete at high level by funding their athletes , blo0dy brilliant if you ask me .... can't thank them enough 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

been good to get chance to catch up on other members journals tonight as i havn't had much spare time recently ....think it's time to hit the sack now don't know how long i will sleep tho as i will probably be getting up for the bog every hour again lol ...Oh well it'l be worth it tho

goodnight folks

Loganator


----------



## kingdale

loganator said:


> NABBA is sending me and a few others mate that's the great thing about them they give people a chance to get out there live thier dreams and compete at high level by funding their athletes , blo0dy brilliant if you ask me .... can't thank them enough
> 
> Loganator


That is great, to be honest I expected you to say you had to pay for it all. Enjoy it you have earnt it, your sessions make me realise what a slacker I am :lol:


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> That is great, to be honest I expected you to say you had to pay for it all. Enjoy it you have earnt it, your sessions make me realise what a slacker I am :lol:


lol


----------



## loganator

Morning folks , can't get to the treadmill this morning as the missis left the dog in with the downstairs neighbour from her so he wouldn't bark when she came in at daft oclock and wake me up and all my cv gear is there .... Long story really I keep my cv stuff in her spare room and she uses it when she wants , shes deaf when she takes her hearing aid out so tells me to just go and do cv at anytime as she doesn't wake up and we have a key .....

Shes like adopted family really as she doesn't have anyone else bothering with her and lives in the flat downstairs from my missis , it's the dogs second home too lol , shes always getting him bones and stuff ......

Anyways treadmill off limits as deaf or not the dog will manage to wake her up barking down her ear if I go in there now so looks like some sets of leg raises crunches and twists for half an hour then hit thr treadmill laters after new image gym for a bit of upperbody curcuit and posing practice

Loganator


----------



## loganator

This mornings fasted core workout

Leg raises x 4 sets of 4 , 1 set compramising of legs 4 inch off floor and hold for 10 secs , legs 18 inches off floor and hold for 10 secs , kick left leg then right leg like taking a walk x 10 reps ea leg , legs 12 inch off floor sweeping crossovers x 10 , legs big circular motions as big as poss x 10 .......takes about 4 or 5 mins to go through the set 4 times then about 1.5 mins rest and repeat for 4 sets ......upper and front of legs , inner hams and lower abs burn like fk and if done right your core will be shaking about half way through the second set , used to do these when I did thai boxing a good grueler that tests physical and mental stamina and the reason you don't hear about me training abs now in my journal as they have seemed to just stay the same after all the torture our trainer put us through in the past ....

Did 2 x 100 crunches to finish off

Abs got crazy pump and caked in veins .....think I may do some of these for next couple of mornings if im not too sore as I think tm at this point is going to hamper dryness in my legs and I feel I need to be a little dryer for the Brit's when I come up against the big guys

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Time for brekky , I have cut my porridge by about a half for a few days and just having one other carb meal after that before switching to just chicken and veg or a little sauce for remaining meals , first 3 meals im compensating carbs with omegas as an alternative energy source and to try to encourage my body to let go of the last bits that it's clinging on to ...... It feels a bit like im stuck at this weight atm but I must be doin some good and will keep pushing on

Loganator


----------



## marknorthumbria

Enjoyed reading a good chunk of pages of your journal!good luck with stuff upcoming.

Fancy the fasted ab workout you've just done..!

Btw do you get enough fats from the omegas to trick the body into fat fuel source? Thought you'd need to be into cashew butter etc..or you having a ****load of them


----------



## loganator

marknorthumbria said:


> Enjoyed reading a good chunk of pages of your journal!good luck with stuff upcoming.
> 
> Fancy the fasted ab workout you've just done..!
> 
> Btw do you get enough fats from the omegas to trick the body into fat fuel source? Thought you'd need to be into cashew butter etc..or you having a ****load of them


i use a liquid form in a bottle mate 3,6 and 9 not the caps ....thanks for reading mate


----------



## loganator

Been to see the man today and got told i'm ready again so the sweating and low carbs over last few days seems to have done the trick , hams and glutes are through more than last show but thats wierd really as i'm at the same weight as I was before carbing up for last show but better condition from the waist down , must have grabbed a little in the 4 days I spent eating around the last show so all good I suppose , been tempted to push further but think if I get things right on show day the rest should take care of it's self ......

Only 6 more sleeps till show time !!!!!

Starting to get excited again and wondering who I will be doing battle withe on the day , gonna be some units there I have no doubt but I can only do as well as I can do and go as far as I can go so no point stressing over it now just want to get up there and enjoy it !

Loganator


----------



## Milky

do you not know who you are up against mate ?


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Been to see the man today and got told i'm ready again so the sweating and low carbs over last few days seems to have done the trick , hams and glutes are through more than last show but thats wierd really as i'm at the same weight as I was before carbing up for last show but better condition from the waist down , must have grabbed a little in the 4 days I spent eating around the last show so all good I suppose , been tempted to push further but think if I get things right on show day the rest should take care of it's self ......
> 
> Only 6 more sleeps till show time !!!!!
> 
> Starting to get excited again and wondering who I will be doing battle withe on the day , gonna be some units there I have no doubt but I can only do as well as I can do and go as far as I can go so no point stressing over it now just want to get up there and enjoy it !
> 
> Loganator


Fvcking awesome mate, I love your updates, I feel it is a true insight into how things really are!

Keep at it and you're in a great position. 6 more sleeps is NOTHING!!!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> do you not know who you are up against mate ?[/quote
> 
> 2 other guys fom my class got invites mate i looked on the nabba website to see who else got invites but can't see any stars next to names which indicates an invite but i assume the other class 3 winners all got invites too .....a couple of the areas don't have results next to them so i'm not sure if they didn't hold the comps or if they just didn't upload the results yet ......
> 
> don't wan't to start thinking about other competitors too much and start freaking myself out as you just don't know really how anyone will look on the day or how you will look next to them .....
> 
> it's all down to the judges on the day and what they are looking for so i will just do my best to imrprove on condition from the last one and not do anything crazy to mess things up


----------



## loganator

woke up this morning and my vastus lateralis (outer quads ) are feathered from top to bottom ! I was only saying yesterday to Mike that i wasn't quite happy with my condition yet as my feathers hadn't come through there and he was telling me im right on the money already , woke up and there they are lol chuffed is not the word after all the dieting and hard work thats gone in , just hope i can hold this condition for the Brits and that they are still there when i carb up

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> woke up this morning and my vastus lateralis (outer quads ) are feathered from top to bottom ! I was only saying yesterday to Mike that i wasn't quite happy with my condition yet as my feathers hadn't come through there and he was telling me im right on the money already , woke up and there they are lol chuffed is not the word after all the dieting and hard work thats gone in , just hope i can hold this condition for the Brits and that they are still there when i carb up
> 
> Loganator


Brilliant stuff Carl, great to follow this journal and love your openness about what's going on.

No bullsh1t just telling it how it is.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant stuff Carl, great to follow this journal and love your openness about what's going on.
> 
> No bullsh1t just telling it how it is.


cheers buddy , i do try to keep things as factual as possible mate , got a half decent sleep last nighfor first time in ages gonna do a bit of cv now some more leg raises etc for a change and decided to spend rest of week just pumping up and posing to get things right and tight !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Update later chaps thanks for reading  will try to get some pics of feathers too lol ....if there etill there in a bit after i drink some fluids :laugh:


----------



## loganator

Just waiting for my new set of Nike resistance bands to get delivered then it's just pumping and posing for the rest of the week I think .......come onnnn . Come onnnn! Were are you delivery man lol


----------



## big silver back

Looking forward to meeting up there mate, your gonna be a force to be reckoned with next week!! :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Looking forward to meeting up there mate, your gonna be a force to be reckoned with next week!! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate what class you doin ?


----------



## big silver back

loganator said:


> Thanks mate what class you doin ?


Class 3 mate worst luck, i knew i should have did the over 40s!!! :lol:


----------



## loganator

Lookin monsterous in your avi mate not sure who should be worried tbh lol , look forward to seein you mate


----------



## Galaxy

Love reading your journal mate, love your mentality for all this and wish you the best in the up coming comp as you undoubtably deserve it 

BEAST!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking forward to seeing your quads!!


----------



## loganator

Morning chaps , hoping my resistance bands come today as they didn't arrive yesterday , going to cook my chicken then decide on cardio or not if my weight isn't dropping off as I don't wan't to go too far and feel lower than before last carb up already and don't want to go into muscle ..... Psycological warefare on my brain atm deciding how to tweak things for a bit more dryness on the day without taking any silly risks , decided i'm going to play things pretty safe from here in and stick to stuff that works for me ......

Will be hitting poses today and not going mad I think

Have a good day folks !

Loganator


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Morning chaps , hoping my resistance bands come today as they didn't arrive yesterday , going to cook my chicken then decide on cardio or not if my weight isn't dropping off as I don't wan't to go too far and feel lower than before last carb up already and don't want to go into muscle ..... Psycological warefare on my brain atm deciding how to tweak things for a bit more dryness on the day without taking any silly risks , decided i'm going to play things pretty safe from here in and stick to stuff that works for me ......
> 
> Will be hitting poses today and not going mad I think
> 
> Have a good day folks !
> 
> Loganator


Damn those couriers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good day log, stick to what you know works would be my thoughts, not the time to be making big changes.


----------



## biglbs

Good stuff Log,most inspiring.Thanks for dropping in mine the other day,the stitches were just a biopsy,for skin rash:rolleyes:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Good stuff Log,most inspiring.Thanks for dropping in mine the other day,the stitches were just a biopsy,for skin rash:rolleyes:


Ahh I see hope everything ok mate ,

Thanks


----------



## loganator

Decided on no cv today as weight has dropped a little more , some of which is deffo water as i'm depleted but non the less i'm down and ready and csn't wait to carb up !

New resistance bands came today so ive been doing some posing and getting pumped up to keep my self busy and keep the condition im in ,

More of the same tommorrow I think .....roll on carb up !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

A few leg shots from today , deffo ready now and water load seems to be drying me out nicely ...... Just a bit of posing today not even going to get pumped up as I don't want to burn what I havn't got ....... Roll on carb up !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Faaarrrk! Look incredible mate, what ever you're doing works!!


----------



## biglbs

Mental mate,veins in calves and legs on no carbs!


----------



## TELBOR

Looking RIPPED!

Go get 'em tiger


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Faaarrrk! Look incredible mate, what ever you're doing works!!


Cheers buddy changed a couple of things to drop subq water without pulling from muscles , no duretics btw


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Looking RIPPED!
> 
> Go get 'em tiger


Raaar ! Lmao


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Mental mate,veins in calves and legs on no carbs!


Cheers big fella , hows you ?


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Cheers big fella , hows you ?


Realy good mate,just started assistance,and 42lb lighter


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Raaar ! Lmao


Thats the spirit!!

:2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Cheers buddy changed a couple of things to drop subq water without pulling from muscles , no duretics btw


It's done the job from what I can see with an untrained eye.


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> A few leg shots from today , deffo ready now and water load seems to be drying me out nicely ...... Just a bit of posing today not even going to get pumped up as I don't want to burn what I havn't got ....... Roll on carb up !


Not too bad mate, almost as big as my legs.....



Fcuking beast mate, seriously impressed!


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Not too bad mate, almost as big as my legs.....
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> Fcuking beast mate, seriously impressed!


----------



## Suprakill4

SMASHED IT!!!!!!!!!! Only just seen this. Congrats mate.


----------



## loganator

Suprakill4 said:


> SMASHED IT!!!!!!!!!! Only just seen this. Congrats mate.


cheers mate


----------



## loganator

just spent the day polishing my posing today and didn't bother getting pumped .....can't wait for some proper food 

Gnite folks

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Food time !


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Food time !


Carb up m8?


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Carb up m8?


Oh yes !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy!


----------



## 3752

hows your head buddy?


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day mate, enjoy the carbs


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> hows your head buddy?


Ok mate much happier now my brain has carbs ....woke up at half 2 this morning and couldn't sleep thinking about food :lol:


----------



## mark_star

get in there and fill yourself up mate


----------



## loganator

spent the day sorting my stuff for tommorow and chilled out and watched the northwest dvd i juust got with me nan ....think she was impressed lol !

One more sleep to go!!!! ......and some more carbs of course 

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> spent the day sorting my stuff for tommorow and chilled out and watched the northwest dvd i juust got with me nan ....think she was impressed lol !
> 
> One more sleep to go!!!! ......and some more carbs of course
> 
> Loganator


All the best for tomorrow mate you've got every reason to go in confident


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> All the best for tomorrow mate you've got every reason to go in confident


Its tomorrow eeek

Good luck


----------



## Keeks

Good luck tomorrow! Go and smash it and enjoy every minute of it! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Full of a cold mate so doubt l will make it, totally gutted, hope someone on here gives a running report..


----------



## mark_star

good luck mate, can't wait to here how you do


----------



## loganator

Thanks for all the messages of support chaps it really means a lot to me @Milky I will let you know how I go on mate , hope you mended up soon pal


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Thanks for all the messages of support chaps it really means a lot to me @Milky I will let you know how I go on mate , hope you mended up soon pal


Its dropped me and Dave mate.

Sat here, head ache, throat closing up, eyes watering and coughing my lungs up.

REALLY wanted to be there too, currently trying to talk father in law into a little drive into Italy :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Good luck buddy,give em hell:thumb:


----------



## loganator

One more sleep ....... Gnite folks


----------



## Guest

Good luck today mucka, keep us informed.


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck fella!

You're gonna smash it.....again!!!


----------



## loganator

cheers chaps ...felling full and hard today so looks like the carb up went well ....thanks for all ther good luck messages and support ....will report later 

loganator


----------



## Galaxy

loganator said:


> cheers chaps ...felling full and hard today so looks like the carb up went well ....thanks for all ther good luck messages and support ....will report later
> 
> loganator


All the best mate 

smash it!


----------



## Milky

COME ON

CARL !!
​


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> COME ON
> 
> CARL !!
> ​


Any news on how It's going?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Any news on how It's going?


I have heard from him but its too early to say, tempted to get in my car and head over TBH.


----------



## defdaz

Got everything crossed for you big man!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> I have heard from him but its too early to say, tempted to get in my car and head over TBH.


Anyone heard owt yet? X


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Anyone heard owt yet? X


No, like being in the labour ward this !!


----------



## Keeks

Class 4 results just been on Facebook, class 3 next.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Class 4 results just been on Facebook, class 3 next.


What Facebook page is this?


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> No, like being in the labour ward this !!


You would know it, if you were in there lol


----------



## Keeks

Nabba Facebook page. Top 6 for each class posted.


----------



## Ginger Ben

And????


----------



## Guest




----------



## Keeks

No results yet, if they come on, do you think he'll mind me posting?


----------



## shane87

Carl's won his class, Get in Lad!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hes done it again! !!


----------



## Guest

Get in mucka! Massive congrats


----------



## defdaz

WOOHOOO!!! Massive congrats mate!!


----------



## Keeks

Massive congratulations! Well done!


----------



## Milky

*FU*KING GET IN THERE !!*
​


----------



## TELBOR

Boom!!

Well done indeed :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations!!! Kaboom


----------



## luther1

Superb. Well done log :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvcking well done Carl!!!

You sir, are a beast!!!

PICS?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bad Alan

So impressive how you are doing Carl and in only your 2nd year competing, massive congrats mate you've earned it.

Great journal documenting day-to-day activity aswell as you're sessions, inspiring and thanks for doing it!


----------



## CJ

He was ****i g superb

Great to have a quick yap, had you first from the moment you stood out.

Big silver back was **** hot as well.

You and sarah hallet were the stand out for me


----------



## Edinburgh

Well done mate, inspirational stuff :bounce:


----------



## loganator

Thanks everyone ! Fu#kin stoked ......just been to mackys in southport on way home one double cheese burger down and another one to go now !!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

loganator said:


> Thanks everyone ! Fu#kin stoked ......just been to mackys in southport on way home one double cheese burger down and another one to go now !!!!!!!


An inspiration to me mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome stuff log, inspirational


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Logs. Never a doubt mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

The treble now mate, Italy al the way, give me a bell when you get chance matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy

Congrats mate 

Awesome stuff!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Awsome. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> The treble now mate, Italy al the way, give me a bell when you get chance matey :thumbup1:


will do mate me battery is flat atm and left charger at the missis , will bell you this avo mate


----------



## loganator

day off diet today before getting back on tommorrow ....need something to burn as i intend hitting every body part hard next week whilst i have the chance before italy .....can't help coming in tighter after doing shows back to back and was really happ y with condition for the brit's yesterday but not sure i want to loose another 4 lbs for the worlds so will be getting some advice on maintaining weight this week .....

thanks for all you messages of support and congrats , it means the world to me ......goes without saying how happy i am with what i have acheived so far this year as i have donre a lot more than expected already ......another push for next two weeks to see what i can do on the World stage .....Just happy to be stepping up there atm but will be giving everything i have to try to place .......

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Going out for a nice meal today with the missis and @shane87 aka the beast master Shane Dennet and his missis Jade ........think I will be seeing all 3 courses before im done  .....

Back to the gym tommorrow to work off the aftershow bloat and get every body part sore before coming in for the Worlds finals in Italy .......Feels unreal atm but the blinkers will be going back on tomorrow as I will have to give everything I have got going into this one, tunnel vision time again ,

13 days to go folks !

Will post some pics from my phone in a bit

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Enjoy your all you can eat mate an get some pics up asap :thumbup1:

Also get some pics up in here mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame.html

Ladies and gentlemen your 2013 Class 3 NABBA Mr Britain :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Some pics from the overall Mr


----------



## zack amin

You look aawesome log, congrats and good luck


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good dude


----------



## greekgod

FUKCING well done bro!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Looked amazing mate!!

Smashed those guys out the water :beer:


----------



## loganator

NABBA Britain Class 3 ......what a tough class to compete in ,

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Carl, the abs look fu*king awesome mate, better than the North West !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Carl, the abs look fu*king awesome mate, better than the North West !


Dropped about 4 lbs without even trying because of the bounce from the Nwest mate , going to fill up a little for the Worlds so I don't come down too much I think mate

Cheers Milky


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Dropped about 4 lbs without even trying because of the bounce from the Nwest mate , going to fill up a little for the Worlds so I don't come down too much I think mate
> 
> Cheers Milky


You know what mate, l don't think you can fu*k it up, you have it nailed both mentally and physically.

So fu*king made up for you, really am...


----------



## Galaxy

Fook mate you truely are a beast!!! Look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate that's just brilliant. I don't even know you and I'm over the moon for you! Well done.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Enjoy your all you can eat mate an get some pics up asap :thumbup1:
> 
> Also get some pics up in here mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame.html
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen your 2013 Class 3 NABBA Mr Britain :thumb:


Will post some Nwest ones matei just got the cd and will post some Britain ones when I get the proper cd ones of that , I looked on dave fawcets photography side and there is an absolute cracker of the top 6 class 3 so I want to wait till I get the good ones mate ,

Cheers buddy ......ps me and Shane just been having a chat saying we will be coming up to your end after the worlds mate ......legs isn't it ?


----------



## Milky

Yeah busy that day mate.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yeah busy that day mate.


Lmao !


----------



## big silver back

Absolutely incredible physique mate! Great to meet you and compete with such a talent!!! Massive congrats mate!!!!


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Absolutely incredible physique mate! Great to meet you and compete with such a talent!!! Massive congrats mate!!!!


Thanks very much mate you were on the money yourself as the photos show made the callouts with the big names and did battle with the best names in the uk ......

Great lineup and great competition , so happy to have made my mark in such strong company , awsome day mate , fkin awsome !!!!


----------



## loganator

one of the proper pics from the cd i got ...will upload more later after gym


----------



## loganator

Got a guest pass for me and shane87 at Dw gym as its a bank hol and Catts is was shut ......

Did chest and had a pretty good workout despite feeling a bit tired still from the Britain .....

Flat bench x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 140k x 8 with drop sets back down the plates and negatives to finish .....

Got a cracking pump right away and muscle bellies were really full and dry despite a 9lbs rebound from the show im holdind hardly any subq water and decided not to deplete to much for the worlds as I am a lot tighter and fuller now than I was at the last two shows ....

Did inc press on the smithy and only went up to 2 plates a side but repped out and drop setted to failure nice and strict

Super sets of inc and flat flyes to finish x 4 sets each nice and strict mod to heavy weights

Cracking pump and detail not blurred despite rebound and very full ..... putting my balls on the line now to bring a fuller tighter me to the worlds

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Chest is sore today so week started as intended , back today and will be going for some intensity again whilst I still have rebound in me .....

Have a great day folks !

Loganator


----------



## defdaz

All that hard work is paying off mate, you look phenomenal in the shots. Best of luck at the Worlds - how exciting!! Back depletion workout for me today :thumb:


----------



## Edinburgh

All the best for the Worlds when it comes mate, honestly you must be on cloud 9 right about now. Said it before but congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> All that hard work is paying off mate, you look phenomenal in the shots. Best of luck at the Worlds - how exciting!! Back depletion workout for me today :thumb:


Thanks mate , dig deep and good luck !


----------



## mark_star

only just caught up with everything, absolutely brilliant, well done, it's just fantastic


----------



## loganator

Todays back workout

6 sets of 12 wide hammer grip pulldowns with working set of stack plus 20kg and drop sets to failure with helper reps back up the stack

seated closegrip pulls x 4 sets of 12 with working set of 100k

hammer strength pulls

12 x 80k

12 x 120k

12 x 160k

10 x 200k with drop sets and helper reps back down the weights

wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

x4 sets moderate weight and drop sets finish

supersets of cgpd and cg pullovers x 4 sets of 12 each mod weight nice and strict

A fast paced session and great pump , happy with that

loganator


----------



## loganator

post show bloat is subsiding now in presence of clean diet and high water consumption , feel less lethargic than yesterday and ready to attack delts at the gym

updates later .....have a great day !

loganator


----------



## loganator

todays delt session with @shane87 .....

fancied a change so started with smith machine press x 6 sets with working sets of 80 kg x 10 100kg x 8 and 120kg x 3 with drop sets x 3 and helpers back up through the weights

seated hammer press on the machine x 6 sets with working set of stack and drop sets and helpers back up the stack finishing on negative loads for burn out

super sts of latt raises on the cables and bent over rears on the cables x 4 sets each mod weight nice and strict

finished on shrugs on the smith machine with back to bar x 4 sets working sets of 80k x 30 and 90k x 20

Great pump again and was really full and vascular after workout still a few post show carbs being burned i think lol .....

tommorrow big arm session planned , want to get every body part sore at least once before end of week with legs coming in last as i cant train them 7 days out and want to take as muckh fullness as poss into the show

loganator


----------



## loganator

had a long day yesterday had a really good arms session with @shane87 and then took the missis into town why she got some clothes for Italy ....coped surprisingly well as i hate shopping normally but she found a couple of things so it was a good result lol ,bought myself a new t-shirt and called into ironworks and gary the boss gave me a couple of new things a new design hoodie and t-shirt ......even did well walking past all the pie shops and the 2 hours walking round meant i managed to get some cardio in ....

big leg sesh this morning so i better go get some brekky down me , will update both sesions later


----------



## Edinburgh

loganator said:


> had a long day yesterday had a really good arms session with @shane87 and then took the missis into town why she got some clothes for Italy ....coped surprisingly well as i hate shopping normally but she found a couple of things so it was a good result lol ,bought myself a new t-shirt and called into ironworks and gary the boss gave me a couple of new things a new design hoodie and t-shirt ......even did well walking past all the pie shops and the 2 hours walking round meant i managed to get some cardio in ....
> 
> big leg sesh this morning so i better go get some brekky down me , will update both sesions later


Hi mate, what was that vest you posted a pic of you wearing (think it was around a few weeks ago)

If I remember rightly it wasn't available at the time. Loved the look and design of it mate, just can't find the thread you posted the pic on.

If it's available I'd like to buy 1 in a couple weeks time :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Edinburgh said:


> Hi mate, what was that vest you posted a pic of you wearing (think it was around a few weeks ago)
> 
> If I remember rightly it wasn't available at the time. Loved the look and design of it mate, just can't find the thread you posted the pic on.
> 
> If it's available I'd like to buy 1 in a couple weeks time :thumbup1:


no probs give me a shout when i get back from italy


----------



## loganator

yesterdays arm sesh with shane 87

preacher curl machine x 6 sets finishing on stack new pb* whoop ! drop sets finish

weighted dips x 6 sets working sets of 15 x 30 kg and 12 x 40 kg then 3 partials new pb * really don't know where they cam e from but there you go lol !

single arm db preacher curls over incline bench x 4 sets working set of 12 x 60's new pb * boom

tricep cable pushdowns x 6 sets with 2 working sets of 2 from stack x 9 and drop sets x 8 up 2 blocks at a time ...didn't attempt stack as im too light to stay steady on my feet without strapping a 25k plate to my **** and didn'twant to risk injury

super sets of standin ez bar curls 10 x 60k and close grip ez bar smith machine flat press x 70k nice and strict

cracking pump flew throgh the sets nice and intense

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays leg session

warm up on leg ext x 6 sets mod/heavy weight

walking lunges

across catts car park and back

x 45k

x 65 k

x 85 k drop set to body weight

x 65 k drop set to 25 k modified bar

hack squats x 4 sets with working set of 180 k x 9 and drop set to 160k x 8

century sets on leg ext x 2 from up and down the stack 2 blocks at a time with helper after helper rep to get through it a real burner ...second set added about 30 reps on light weight switching between slow and squeeze balst reps and hold at the top reps to finish off ....

calfs will be done tommorrow after hams

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

holy cow Carl, that's mental, I love the thought of those leg sessions


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> todays leg session
> 
> warm up on leg ext x 6 sets mod/heavy weight
> 
> walking lunges
> 
> across catts car park and back
> 
> x 45k
> 
> x 65 k
> 
> x 85 k drop set to body weight
> 
> x 65 k drop set to 25 k modified bar
> 
> hack squats x 4 sets with working set of 180 k x 9 and drop set to 160k x 8
> 
> century sets on leg ext x 2 from up and down the stack 2 blocks at a time with helper after helper rep to get through it a real burner ...second set added about 30 reps on light weight switching between slow and squeeze balst reps and hold at the top reps to finish off ....
> 
> calfs will be done tommorrow after hams
> 
> Loganator


I really want to train legs with you, well I mean I really want you to kill me on leg's one day


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> I really want to train legs with you, well I mean I really want you to kill me on leg's one day


Shut up you lunatic !


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Shut up you lunatic !


Haha get a sesh lined up Milkster I'd love to come join you both for leg day, although driving home may be troublesome


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> Haha get a sesh lined up Milkster I'd love to come join you both for leg day, although driving home may be troublesome


I will tell you like l told this tw*t, l am busy leg day :whistling:


----------



## loganator

@Bad Alan don't listen to milky he can't wait t train legs with me but he wants to wait till my post show rebound is in full swing so we can be firing on all cylinders when we do ! :lol:

Seriously you are welcome anytime after the Worlds mate ....pm me in a coupler of weeks when I'm getting over the post show bloat and I will gladly fullfill your request

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Got my cardio in today in the form of some fasted housework for nan and spent 2 hours sorting the back garden out after the gym whilst the weather was good .....done nothing but p1ss all day so looks like the rest of the post Britain bloat is on its way out lol .......

Could actually see the difference in water levels by the end of the afternoon and it was about the same time of week post Nwest show the same thing happened ...... Good to notice these things I think and comps teach you a lot about how your body works ....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Morning folks looks like a lovely sunny day .... Time for some fasted leg raises and crunches I think ,

One week to go till the Worlds !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Leg raises and crunches done , did around 40 mins and mixed up the leg raises for some intensity , then did 250 crunches , abs are like bricks lol ,

Serious doms in legs and glutes from yesterday and today is hammys ..... I may risk leaving hammys till monday whilst glutesare sore and do some chest and bi's today ,

Loganator


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Leg raises and crunches done , did around 40 mins and mixed up the leg raises for some intensity , then did 250 crunches , abs are like bricks lol ,
> 
> Serious doms in legs and glutes from yesterday and today is hammys ..... I may risk leaving hammys till monday whilst glutesare sore and do some chest and bi's today ,
> 
> Loganator


You're a machine Carl! Fair play mucka!


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> You're a machine Carl! Fair play mucka!


X2

:beer:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> You're a machine Carl! Fair play mucka!


Takes one to know one mate , thanks


----------



## loganator

pics from nabba class 3 and overall Northwest


----------



## Sharpy76

WOW!

Awesome pictures mate, you look incredible!!

That double bicep back pose:eek:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Awesome pictures mate, you look incredible!!
> 
> That double bicep back pose:eek:


They are all great aren't they but that one is just ridiculous!


----------



## Milky

All the muscles looked rounded and full mate, awesome pics... :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Calfs this morning drying out nicely


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> All the muscles looked rounded and full mate, awesome pics... :thumbup1:


Pics from Britain are now on NABBA website will post some later .....i should have the cd next week too


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Calfs this morning drying out nicely


CANKLES!!!

Should go on a diet mate, holding a shed load of fat... er...


----------



## loganator

Todays session with @shane87 ......chest , bi's and shoulders

Flat hammer press x 5 sets with heavy set of 160kg for 8 and drop sets and helper reps back back to starting weight a plate at a time

Inc hammer press x 4 sets with 3 working sets of 80kg and drop set finish with helper reps to failure

Biceps ......seated preacher machine x 5 sets 2 working sets of almost stack for 12 very slow deep and strict with drop sets and helpers back up the stack

Db hammer preacher curls over inc bench x 4 sets with working set of 60's x 12

Delts .....seated hammer grip machine press x 6 sets working set of stack for 12 and drop sets and helpers to failure back up the stack

Latt raises on the cables x 4 sets with 3 working sets of 40 kg per stack and drop set finish .......

got a really good pump and only on 160/180 gram of carbs per day , not goin crazy depleting now as I don't want to bounce to hard from last show and want to come back up a little as I had to really work for my pump at the Brit finals ......

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Feet up tonight , legs are fuking killing me ! My only consolation is that shane said he is sore as fk too :lol:

Loganator


----------



## loganator

A couple of pics from the NABBA Britain Class 3 . Thanks to NABBA and Micheal Fawcett photograpy for making them available

Loganator


----------



## loganator

dutch_scott said:


> Awesome session. We train alike heavy but intense as in lots sets weight forced reps burners just literally do everything and anything harder more mad the better! I'd say in eight weeks when your safe to blast and I'm back to my biggest and strongest be fun to film one!
> 
> I like ur style physique and manner . Ud be a good shout for a pro card And a great uk pro Total respect !


Thanks Scott , one step at a time think I have a lot of work to do still mate as I have only been competing for 2 years ,

will be putting everything into worlds then rebound for 6 weeks and decide if I have enough extra mass to do ok in the Uni or if I should go off season until next year and go for another 10 lbs if my genetics will let me do it ..... One thing I do know is how much I love training and competing and plan on sticking things out and improving as much as I can in the future 

Loganator


----------



## kingdale

The pic you are using for your avi looks immense.


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> The pic you are using for your avi looks immense.


Cheers mate it's off the NABBA website


----------



## loganator

Morning chaps , more leg raises and crunches this morning before brekky I think then off to southport so the man can have a look at me a week out from the Worlds ........dropped 9 lbs of rebound bloat this week and feel better for it again , nearly time for the biggest competition of my life so far and can't believe I have made it this far , the support I have had from you guys and my friends and family and people in the bodybuilding world has been amazing , just goes to show how much respect people involved in the sport have for the efforts made by competitors , its been a great ride so far and less than a week to go !.......going to give this on everything I got to do my best ,

Thanks a lot guys !

Loganator


----------



## Milky

2 yrs competeing and at this level already mate, fu*king unbelievable by most standards.

Remember us when your at the top mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Im gonna get in on this, look like a beast mate

Next sat is your next comp???


----------



## Ginger Ben

You deserve all the success and support you get mate, very good attitude to your sport and your approach is excellent. I'm no bb expert (far from it) but I'm sure a lot of people will be inspired by you

That's not to take anything away from the other competitors, take my hat off to them all, newbies and pros It's a tough sport!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> 2 yrs competeing and at this level already mate, fu*king unbelievable by most standards.
> 
> Remember us when your at the top mate :thumbup1:


If I ever get there thats a no brainer pal , love bein a member on here met dome great people yourself included .......now about that leg session ......:-D


----------



## loganator

ash1981 said:


> Im gonna get in on this, look like a beast mate
> 
> Next sat is your next comp???


Yes mate


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> You deserve all the success and support you get mate, very good attitude to your sport and your approach is excellent. I'm no bb expert (far from it) but I'm sure a lot of people will be inspired by you
> 
> That's not to take anything away from the other competitors, take my hat off to them all, newbies and pros It's a tough sport!


Without a doubt the toughest and most rewarding thing I have ever done Ben .....


----------



## Sharpy76

You inspired me to do some fasted abs exercises this morning, never train them so i thought i'd give it a go.

Just done some standard crunches and my stomach was in bits!.

Need to break myself in gently i think:lol:

For leg raises do you just lay on the floor or do you have a bench at home?


----------



## loganator

On the floor mate and I just mix things up as much as poss single legs , double legs , kicks , cross overs , circles , hold at bottom , hold 18 inches up etc , I mix them up and count them in sets of 10's or 20's so a set lasts 4 or 5 mins then a couple of mins rest then hit it again ....... Your core should be shaking after the first or second 5 min set , I do crunches on floor with my butt up to the couch and legs over couch so im ridgid then count in 10's or 20's again doing straight crunches then twists to left and right in sets of 100 or 130 , today I did about 5 sets of raises then 500 ish crunches then did sets of 100 kick, circles,double leg and circle leg raises to burn out ,

combined with the fact my legs are still sore from the brutal session me and shane did the other day I struggled lifting my foot off the floor to put my pants on after training this morning ......the missis was laughing her head off !

Hope you enjoy trying them mate I think they are quite good for cv and surprising how much tension they put on the front of the upper leg so are good for squeezing the splits into them for your comp

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> If I ever get there thats a no brainer pal , love bein a member on here met dome great people yourself included .......now about that leg session ......:-D


Yeah no problem, what day is it ?

Fu*k me l am out the country, cant believe it :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> On the floor mate and I just mix things up as much as poss single legs , double legs , kicks , cross overs , circles , hold at bottom , hold 18 inches up etc , I mix them up and count them in sets of 10's or 20's so a set lasts 4 or 5 mins then a couple of mins rest then hit it again ....... Your core should be shaking after the first or second 5 min set , I do crunches on floor with my butt up to the couch and legs over couch so im ridgid then count in 10's or 20's again doing straight crunches then twists to left and right in sets of 100 or 130 , today I did about 5 sets of raises then 500 ish crunches then did sets of 100 kick, circles,double leg and circle leg raises to burn out ,
> 
> combined with the fact my legs are still sore from the brutal session me and shane did the other day I struggled lifting my foot off the floor to put my pants on after training this morning ......the missis was laughing her head off !
> 
> Hope you enjoy trying them mate I think they are quite good for cv and surprising how much tension they put on the front of the upper leg so are good for squeezing the splits into them for your comp
> 
> Loganator


Thanks fella!

Sets of 4/5mins, 500ish crunches? Got no chance of that lol

I did have my butt pushed upto and legs up over the couch though so at least i was in the right position i suppose.

How often would you train them if you wasn't competing at the mo? 1 per week or more?


----------



## loganator

Just started doing them for a break from treadmill and because they put lots of squeezing tension on the leg muscles and are very good for tightening the core .....will deffo be doing them a few times a week in my bulk tho along with some treadmill as I am going to try not to go as far out fat wise on next bulk

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Been to see the man Micheal sullivan today for some help with my posing routine as it needed to be 60 seconds rather than the 1 min 30 secs that I practiced for and got cur short at Nwest and Britain , just been having another practice at home and it's slowly sinking in ..... Should have it nailed by the end of the week as I will be posing every day now up to the show trying to polish up my presentation

Logantor


----------



## loganator

Carb deplete strarted 100g oats with water and a good tea spoon of peanut butter my only carb meal of today total of about 60g carb ......im sure it will be worth the results tho


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> Carb deplete strarted 100g oats with water and a good tea spoon of peanut butter my only carb meal of today total of about 60g carb ......im sure it will be worth the results tho


Not even a tablespoon of pb  lol


----------



## Galaxy

If you don't mind saying mate, how low do your cals go on prep for someone your size?


----------



## loganator

Galaxy said:


> If you don't mind saying mate, how low do your cals go on prep for someone your size?


Depends on what stage of diet mate


----------



## loganator

Light hamstring sesh and some hypers

X6 sets seated hams finishing on almost stack for 10 and drop sets with rest pause for extra reps and helpers to finish

X 2 sets of old school hams lying on flat bench with shane resisting contractions holding my feet ,

X 6 sets 30 alt stance calf raises

X 4 sets of 30 hyper extentions

Legs looking full and feathered probly the best they have looked this far , hope thats still the case on sat fingers crossed

Loganator


----------



## loganator

did fasted cardio on the treadmill this morning just 25 mins as i'm pretty low and don't want to deplete as much as i did for the Britain .........down to just over 14st now dropping water by the day and willsee how i look tommorrow and decide weather or not to start carb up a day early or do another day / half day fasted

just 4 more sleeps untill competition day and still work to do on my routine as i have redone it to fit into 60 secs rather than 1.5 mins i practiced for originaly ....suppose i twill keep me ocupied whilst im not training in the last few days anyway ......

Loganator


----------



## Ash1981

Ate you still working whilst you are doing this mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> did fasted cardio on the treadmill this morning just 25 mins as i'm pretty low and don't want to deplete as much as i did for the Britain .........down to just over 14st now dropping water by the day and willsee how i look tommorrow and decide weather or not to start carb up a day early or do another day / half day fasted
> 
> just 4 more sleeps untill competition day and still work to do on my routine as i have redone it to fit into 60 secs rather than 1.5 mins i practiced for originaly ....suppose i twill keep me ocupied whilst im not training in the last few days anyway ......
> 
> Loganator


I know you're a short ar5e  but it's amazing how big you look for 14 stone! Shows me how much fat I'm carrying at 15'1 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Not long mate, excited?

Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## loganator

ash1981 said:


> Ate you still working whilst you are doing this mate?


no mate i ran my own bussiness for 12 years but atm i am caring for my nan when i'm not training as she is sick


----------



## loganator

Last fasted treadmill done this morning , just did 20 mins as i dropped more water over night and am happy to start carb up a little earlier than last time after reconing the window of dryness i had from the last show if that makes sense , i want to get in that bit fuller than the Britain as i had to pump up like mad backstage and found it a bit of an effort tbh ....so i'm 2 lbs up from this point in the last deplete and am hoping to carry that or maybe a touch more through my carb up to bring a full tight package for the Worlds ....

Can't bleive it's this Saturday , really excited and looking forward to competing on a world stage 

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like a good plan mate, wishing you all the best for Saturday.


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> no mate i ran my own bussiness for 12 years but atm i am caring for my nan when i'm not training as she is sick


Bless you mate, looking after her and doing all this is commendable . Takes dedication to a whole new level!


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Bless you mate, looking after her and doing all this is commendable . Takes dedication to a whole new level!


Thanks mate , it's hard work keeping a happy face on and seeing her like that but my bussiness was struggling and I have always been close to her so I was the ideal candidate to take care of her , she has always been like s second mum to me growing up so I am glad it's me doing it and my mum gets to sleep at night knowing im there looking after her , obviously mum is staying the weekend whilst im in Italy tho .....

Tbh I don't think careers are looked after well enough mate people think it's a doddle and you get loads of free money but most of the time they take most of the money from the sick persons allowances when you claim as a career so now I just draw it out and give it back to her .....if your a alcho or druggy they give you money for fk all but try to do something decent and they give with one hand and take with the other ....... I have allways worked up till this but she needs someone or would be in care with a bunch of strangers and I think that would finish her off ...

Plus it aint about the money

Loganator


----------



## Keeks

Hia. Hope all's on track for weekend and massive huge good luck! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Hia. Hope all's on track for weekend and massive huge good luck! :thumb:


Thanks Keeks will be doing my best for team UK ! .......and you lot of course :lol:

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

good luck for the weekend mate, you're an absolute star


----------



## Suprakill4

Wont insult you by wish you luck as you dont need luck, amazing physique mate, go and get the result you deserve!


----------



## loganator

One more sleep then team UK is off to Italy , I will be keeping intouch with @Pscarb and @Milky whilst im over there so will do my best to keep you all posted with results and info etc ,

Thanks again for your support , sorry if I have not been up to date with peoples jurno's etc it's beem a manic few weeks with prep and home .......

Well its almost here 5 and a half months diet is almost over too lol , hope I can get some pizza and icecream after the show lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

One more sleep then team UK is off to Italy , I will be keeping intouch with @Pscarb and @Milky whilst im over there so will do my best to keep you all posted with results and info etc ,

Thanks again for your support , sorry if I have not been up to date with peoples jurno's etc it's beem a manic few weeks with prep and home .......

Well its almost here 5 and a half months diet is almost over too lol , hope I can get some pizza and icecream after the show lol

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> One more sleep then team UK is off to Italy , I will be keeping intouch with @Pscarb and @Milky whilst im over there so will do my best to keep you all posted with results and info etc ,
> 
> Thanks again for your support , sorry if I have not been up to date with peoples jurno's etc it's beem a manic few weeks with prep and home .......
> 
> Well its almost here 5 and a half months diet is almost over too lol , hope I can get some pizza and icecream after the show lol
> 
> Loganator


Mate l will fu*king kiss you if you pull this off !!

I will be on pins on Saturday, fu*k the holiday !


----------



## Sharpy76

Go for that hat trick fella!!!

I have every confidence you'll be coming back with that trophy (no pressure lol)!!!

Your journal is a pleasure to read:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Go for that hat trick fella!!!
> 
> I have every confidence you'll be coming back with that trophy (no pressure lol)!!!
> 
> Your journal is a pleasure to read:thumb:


You know what mate you couldn't meet a nicer more humble man in your life l swear.

A true fu*king gent and a credit to himself, his family and the Mr Britain title.


----------



## Bad Alan

Smash it mate, not much I can add that hasn't been said but I will be keeping an eye out for result and would be great to meet up for a session when you're back at it if @Milky mans the **** up and joins in


----------



## Guest

Enjoy it mucka! You have earned it!


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> Smash it mate, not much I can add that hasn't been said but I will be keeping an eye out for result and would be great to meet up for a session when you're back at it if @Milky mans the **** up and joins in


I will train back no problem, cant train legs, busy that day... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy the experience mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> I will train back no problem, cant train legs, busy that day... :whistling:


Set it up I'm deffo game, love training in new places and meeting people who share the same interest


----------



## liam0810

Good luck buddy! You've done amazing to get where you are in such a short period time. If you come in the shape and condition you have been over the past few weeks you've got a great chance


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Set it up I'm deffo game, love training in new places and meeting people who share the same interest


And if either of you want a chest session I'm your man!


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> One more sleep then team UK is off to Italy , I will be keeping intouch with @Pscarb and @Milky whilst im over there so will do my best to keep you all posted with results and info etc ,
> 
> Thanks again for your support , sorry if I have not been up to date with peoples jurno's etc it's beem a manic few weeks with prep and home .......
> 
> Well its almost here 5 and a half months diet is almost over too lol , hope I can get some pizza and icecream after the show lol
> 
> Loganator


Remember what I said just do what you do buddy........


----------



## loganator

Thanks for all the messages ,

gnite folks


----------



## Galaxy

Good luck mate


----------



## loganator

Landed safe had steak and potatoes for supper getting some shut eye now ..... Will let you know results tomorrow

Gnite folks

Loganator


----------



## Sharpy76

Break a leg big fella:thumbup1:

Update whenever you (or anyone else for that matter!) get the chance please, we'll all be waiting with bated breath!!


----------



## biglbs

Just got on here after prolonged time out....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck big man!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## 3752

Carl placed 5th I just received a text from the big man


----------



## Marshan

Cheers Paul....and good man Carl!!!


----------



## Guest

Well done mucka!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done Carl, great achievement


----------



## shane87

Well done pal.


----------



## Galaxy

well done mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Well done fella!!


----------



## CJ

Top work carl ......what a year !!!!


----------



## defdaz

5th in the World!  Well done Carl!!


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff Carl!!


----------



## TELBOR

Massive congrats mate, great work to get so far!! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

awesome, well done


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for heads up,fookin ACE out of the pack, well done buddy!


----------



## loganator

Thanks to everyone for your comments it was an outstanding class i'm so happy to have placed ...... Just put my phone back on now as battery went over there ,

TIme for take out dinner just don't know what I want now that I can eat anything I want lol  )))


----------



## Mingster

Top work Logs:thumbup1: Quality all the way.


----------



## Milky

I'd be over the moon to be fifth best physique in my gym let alone the world.

Fu*king awesome achievement mate, fu*king awesome.


----------



## C.Hill

Amazing mate! Fcuking well done! Truly deserved?


----------



## kingdale

Big well done mate. How many was there in your class?


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Big well done mate. How many was there in your class?


10 or 11 acording to the missis but I didn't count them ,

Grabbed a bit of water eating on the plane and got delayed all day getting there and had hardly any sleep so don't think I was at my best but very happy to have placed in the worlds an learned a lot from it ,


----------



## ripped45

contrats mate


----------



## greekgod

congrats Bro... you had a great season....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Brilliant stuff mate. What's next!?!?


----------



## loganator

defdaz said:


> 5th in the World!  Well done Carl!!





Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant stuff mate. What's next!?!?


Food and sleep just had both and slept for 4 hours lol , back to bed now zzzzzzzz........

going to have a couple of weeks decent food and hit the gym again in next couple of days , will decide what to do after the dust settles on this one mate ,

Loganator


----------



## big silver back

Great weekend mate, great chatting again your a true gent! looking amazing well deserved result. Food is great now tho isnt it!!!! lol :laugh:


----------



## loganator

big silver back said:


> Great weekend mate, great chatting again your a true gent! looking amazing well deserved result. Food is great now tho isnt it!!!! lol :laugh:


Great seeing you again Dean you have had a good year yourself mate and been in some very good callouts in the big comps , you were im shredded condition again in Italy , wish I had got there a couple of days sooner tho I think but hinesight is what it is ,

Very happy to have done so well in my first year and have met so many decent people in my class yourself included , feel like I have put a stone on now just from the electrolyte rebound coupled with the carbs lol ,

Enjoy your food mate , you earned it 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Some pics from the worlds


----------



## loganator

Some pics from worlds dont know what happened on last post tap talk error they didnt upload but here you go now take a look , these are just some mymissis took on my phone

THe guy 2 places to my right in red trunks in first few pics actually won the class so you can see the difference between 1st and 5th ..... Toughest class I have been in and said from the moment I saw the other guys at prejudging that I would be happy anywhere in the top 6 simply because we were so closely matched in such a similar close class , a good start to my international career I think and one that im very proud of


----------



## loganator

@Sharpy76 thanks for the reps and kind words mate very nice of you to say that mate glad you enjoy it mate thankyou  )


----------



## Ginger Ben

As said in my rep comment mate you look right at home up there with those other guys. Very strong class by the looks of it but you hold your own with the best of them. Much to be proud of.


----------



## TELBOR

Nothing in it with the line up mate, you should be very proud of your success.

Next year, well, next year I dread to think!

Great work Carl :beer:


----------



## mark_star

brilliant Carl, absolutely phenomenal


----------



## loganator

@Ginger Ben @biglbs @roblet thanks for the reps 

Loganator


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> brilliant Carl, absolutely phenomenal


Thanks Mark


----------



## loganator

Day off today going for a nice meal with the missis who has put up with my single minded dedication and selfish mode prep as required for shows , going to enjoy sitting down with her and feeling normal today , shes been through hell with me through circumstances in both our familys and still stuck it out and been beyhind me in my prep , I love her to bits and just want to give her a mention on here to say so , even tho she isn't a member lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Went out for a carvery today with the missis and think it was the biggest meal I have ever eaten lol .....paid for an extra large plate and got roast turkey , glased ham and roast beef in abundance then stacked the rest of my plate with roastys boiled and colli cheese , carrots , peas , sweetcorn , leeks , cabbage etc with gravy , I got some looks of he will never eat that as I walked to my table with it lol ..... Even my missis who knows the machine that I am when I feed had her doubts ..... Took me about 25 mins to polish it off and after a 10 min break and a few releases of wind I was ready for desert , got a bottomless ice cream were you can go back for seconds and ended up having 2 lots ......

Slept for 3 hours when I got home and still feel quite full now .....

just sitting sipping coffee to help digest the rest now ....

Think I will have a clean day tommorrow now but just had to get it out of my system lol .....mission accomplished

Forgot to mention the giant yorkshire pudding lol !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Woke up a stone heavier this morning from the rebound so ate mostly clean today and did an hour inc power walk on the treadmill ......not ready to give up my abs yet so will reintroduce carbs slowly after dropping this lot , not liking being bloated

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Woke up a stone heavier this morning from the rebound so ate mostly clean today and did an hour inc power walk on the treadmill ......not ready to give up my abs yet so will reintroduce carbs slowly after dropping this lot , not liking being bloated

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Woke up a stone heavier this morning from the rebound so ate mostly clean today and did an hour inc power walk on the treadmill ......not ready to give up my abs yet so will reintroduce carbs slowly after dropping this lot , not liking being bloated
> 
> Loganator


Fat besterd! :lol:


----------



## Milky

I think l speak for us all mate when l say we are buzzing for you. Been unbelievable just reading it let alone living it like you have. Will bell you weekend when l am back in the country mate.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I think l speak for us all mate when l say we are buzzing for you. Been unbelievable just reading it let alone living it like you have. Will bell you weekend when l am back in the country mate.


Thanks Milky , looking forward to seeing you mate , had enough of crap food now , back to the gym tommorrow followed by some more treadmill , the initial releif of prep being over was great for a day or so now I miss it so much it's cracking me up!!!!! .....

Enjoy the rest of your holiday mate we will sort s session out when you get back 

logs


----------



## loganator

Dropped 2lbs of bloat from yesterday , not a good feeling putting on a stone in 3 days but going back in the right direction now and my body should be back in balance by the end of the week I think ....

chest sesh planned for today then some more treadmill or leg raises or probably a combo of both to squeeze some more bloat out of me lol

Have a great wednesday chaps

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Couple of rebound shots at 15st after 1st session back with @shane87 training chest


----------



## loganator

Side chest didnt upload on last post for some reason


----------



## kingdale

Still looking immense, probably my favourite physique on here.


----------



## loganator

Todays chest sesion

Incline tapered press x 4 sets working set of 2 and half plates per side and drop sets to failure , sorry I dont know the actual name of the machine but it is like a mini incline smith machine but the rails taper together at the top like an upside down v press action , its a very good strict squeeze and does not need loads of weight for difficulty

Flat hammer v action press again somilar to last exvercise but flat bench on lever arm action ..... A nice change up that hits the spot

4 x sets of 15 flat flyes strict finishing on 60's with no elbow movement , squeezing with chest only

4 x sets of incline flyes same weights same action as flat flyes prevoiusly

Cracking pump and think I should be sore from change up of routine ..... Keeping it fresh for new start

Loganator


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> Still looking immense, probably my favourite physique on here.


Really nice of you to say that mate thankyou that means a lot to me 

Will be putting major effort into inproving again for next lot of shows , mainly legs getting smashed and bicep also will be getting some special attention as I feel they need bringing up some more to be inline with my delts

Loganator


----------



## TELBOR

Great pics mate, BEAST!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Amazing difference from the show pics and still holding abs and looking great.

Mind boggling how much the rebound is as I've never done anything like a prep so It's really interesting to see.


----------



## Bad Alan

UNIT !!

Rebound looks like its going well mate, time to start smashing those insane sessions from pre-comp in for new growth!

Still got feathered ham/glute tie in 

Delts are mint!


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow, look full as a house mate. amazing.


----------



## biglbs

I like that look more than a contest look,superb mate,defo one of the best on here as Kingy says,well done bud!


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> I like that look more than a contest look,superb mate,defo one of the best on here as Kingy says,well done bud!


Thanks mate , well done to you on your weight loss over 4 stone keep at it mate awsome achievement


----------



## loganator

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, look full as a house mate. amazing.


Thanks mate some of it is water rebound and is slowly subsiding but feels great to be getting a good pump again , feel like king kong atm lol


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> UNIT !!
> 
> Rebound looks like its going well mate, time to start smashing those insane sessions from pre-comp in for new growth!
> 
> Still got feathered ham/glute tie in
> 
> Delts are mint!


Had a couple of good sessions since starting back , and getting a good pump again , did delts yesterday and felt like toothache in my shoulders again lol , painfull to the point of hanging my arms up on things between sets but the pain is sweet lol 

Loganator


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Thanks mate some of it is water rebound and is slowly subsiding but feels great to be getting a good pump again , feel like king kong atm lol


King Kong has not got **** on you Carl hahah, bet its nice to be back to offseason eating after such a successful season mate.

Must be very satisfying receiving those results after all the effort that has clearly been put into your pursuits.

Onto bigger and better still for you I feel, scratching the surface of the success you have yet to achieve.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Thanks mate , well done to you on your weight loss over 4 stone keep at it mate awsome achievement


Thanks Carl,very kind of you..


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Thanks Carl,very kind of you..


Credit were credit is due mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Credit were credit is due mate


Today I am doing something I have not bothered or needed for over a month,

Eat anything and everything day,i have no energy or strength lately,so this should boost me up a bit,metabolism should speed up again too,it was grinding to a halt.Tbh I feel a bit sick of eating already,only been at it 5 hrs on/off!

Edit just posted some pictures of progress in mine too mate,if your passing


----------



## Guest

Looking fcuking massive mate!!

Good session in soon mucka


----------



## loganator

2 cracking sessions under the belt in last 2 days battery low will update later .....just wanted to say asked the missis to marry me today and she said yes BOOM ! Lol !


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> 2 cracking sessions under the belt in last 2 days battery low will update later .....just wanted to say asked the missis to marry me today and she said yes BOOM ! Lol !


Congrats!!

Can this year get any better for you?!?!


----------



## mark_star

congratulations young fella, it's been quite a good few weeks for you, there another trophy


----------



## Keeks

Congratulations and congratulations on the world's too. What a fab few weeks you've had, really happy for you. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Big congrats to you both pal :beer:


----------



## kingdale

Not a bad couple of months for you, congratulations.


----------



## loganator

Thanks , there has been quite a few knock downs and bumps in the road this year that I won't go into but it's made me want to grab every opportunity I have to succeed and be happy , sometimes you just have to keep getting back up and fight for what you want so thats my mentality now ......

She got through 5 and a half months of prep and loads of other stuff that life threw at us so it made me realise what I got in her ......

Just had to let her see what she's getting herself into before I asked lol , very happy with the results lol

Logs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Congratulations mate, good stuff


----------



## ripped45

thick as fck man, good job


----------



## Galaxy

Congrats to you both mate


----------



## Ash1981

Congratulations logs.

My mrs caught the bouquet at a wedding last week, think she's expecting a question soon

Lol


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> 2 cracking sessions under the belt in last 2 days battery low will update later .....just wanted to say asked the missis to marry me today and she said yes BOOM ! Lol !


Congrats buddy,she will be getting a World class husband,so it aint a bad deal imo


----------



## BestBefore1989

congratulations on your upcoming nuptials :wub:


----------



## loganator

Thursdays delt session

Smith machine press x 4 sets with working sets of 80kg for 10 and 120 kg for 3 then drop sets a plate at a time to failure

Seated hammer grip machine press x 6 sets with working set of stack for 10 and drop sets a couple of blocks at a time to failure back up the stack to girly weight 4 blocks

Cable latt raises x 4 sets of 12 mid weight mega strict with drop set finish

Bent over raises for rear delt x 4 sets of 12 and drop set finish

Smith machine shrugs with bar behind back x 4 sets with working set of 100k for 20

Mega pump to the point of being in a lot of pain and resting arms on things between sets to releive it temporarily , good old carbs eh ?

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays back session

WIde hammer grip pulldowns x 6 sets , working set of stack plus 20 kg for 12 and drop sets

Seated cable rows with diagonal grip bar x 4 sets , working set of 100kg for 12 plus drop sets

Seated machine rows vertical grip x 6 sets , working set of stack for 12 new pb *

drop set finish

Wide hammer grip pulldowns x 4 sets of 15 finishing on 2 from stack matched pb *

drop set finish

close grip pull overs x 4 sets , went heavy last 2 sets at 80kg and drop sets to failure to finish

Did x 4 sets heavy preacher curls on machine to give biceps a little extra as I am starting as I mean to go on and plan on improving guns

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Had some stomach virus or food poisonong for last couple of days so not trained , stopped pucking but stomach still dodgy and feel like crap .....

FEel depressed as I want to hit gym and just seem to want to sleep

Loganator


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> Had some stomach virus or food poisonong for last couple of days so not trained , stopped pucking but stomach still dodgy and feel like crap .....
> 
> FEel depressed as I want to hit gym and just seem to want to sleep
> 
> Loganator


Urghh, i've had a dodgy gut since Saturday mate, not fun at all.

Took some Pepto Bismol last night and it's seemed to have done the trick, thank god.

The other night, i swear i nearly fainted while sitting on the toilet:thumbdown:

You'll be firing all cylinders again soon enough mate.


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Urghh, i've had a dodgy gut since Saturday mate, not fun at all.
> 
> Took some Pepto Bismol last night and it's seemed to have done the trick, thank god.
> 
> The other night, i swear i nearly fainted while sitting on the toilet:thumbdown:
> 
> You'll be firing all cylinders again soon enough mate.


Thought it was trapped wind at first and took some gaviscon and felt a little better then woke up at qround 2.30 am monday morning and decided to make myself puke as I felt relly sick but wasnt being sick , did that relly easy and felt better went back to bed then woke up at 4.30 and then 6 then 6.30 like exorcist with cold sweats projectile vomit and jaw rattling like I dont know what , inbetween that I had the squits and headache which I still got but been sleeping round the clock too ,

not been like this for ages but think its crept up on me as I felt tired for a few days before being ill and just put it down to rebound symptoms ,

just going to rest till im 100% now as depressing as it is sitting around my energy is somewhere near 8.5% lol how random is that

:lol:


----------



## loganator

Got some really good pics from the Britain will post later if im not sleeping again lol

Loganator


----------



## Ash1981

Hope your back on it soon logs


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Had some stomach virus or food poisonong for last couple of days so not trained , stopped pucking but stomach still dodgy and feel like crap .....
> 
> FEel depressed as I want to hit gym and just seem to want to sleep
> 
> Loganator


My little girl has this too,she is 4 and looks so sad:thumbdown:

I hope you feel better soon mate,it sure sucks!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cant remember the last time I spent the night on the big white phone to God, hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Milky

Carl, if someone else was ill as fu*k and wanting to train what advice would you give mate ?

Think about it :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

loganator said:


> 2 cracking sessions under the belt in last 2 days battery low will update later .....just wanted to say asked the missis to marry me today and she said yes BOOM ! Lol !


Congratulations big man!!! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Congrats mate on the wedding BTW, missed that one......


----------



## loganator

Got to the gym for the first time this week and was feeling very down after being ill and not training all week , felt like I would end up having a crap sesh and thought I would do a bit of this and that just to tick over

WRONG ! Sat on the bench and thought fk it I will just do a full chest sesh and see how it goes ......

Warmed up on bench with just 20k bar and noticed I got a bit of a pump from just the bar lol

4 sets later banged 12 good strict ones out @ 140kg

then another set @140 for 10 with drop sets back down the plates with the help of @shane87 and went from feeling like crud to kingkong within 20 mins ,

Did the incline tapered press x 4 sets with 80 kg strict working set and drop set finish

did some heavy flat flyes nice and strict for 4 sets

Did 4 sets of heavy standing db preacher curls over the incline bench to get a bit of bicep in there too 

made me realise even more than ever how much a part of me training is and felt like I had put 2 stone on in an hour ....... Endorphins released felt great after not being able to train all week .......

Time to get back in the saddle now and grow ,

Only half a stone over stage weight and matching pbs on bench after being ill and not training and felt human again

Back session with Shane in the morning ready for another good one

Good to be back and ready to get some steam up in next few weeks .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Some pics from the Britain class 3 and some from the Britain overall

Some great shots in there and some great competitors , what a totally amazing day to remember


----------



## Edinburgh

loganator said:


> Couple of rebound shots at 15st after 1st session back with @shane87 training chest


not checked in, in a while, looking top notch mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Some pics from the Britain class 3 and some from the Britain overall
> 
> Some great shots in there and some great competitors , what a totally amazing day to remember


Fcuking awesome m8!


----------



## Sharpy76

Them pics are quality mate!

Fvcking amazing:thumb:


----------



## mark_star

loving the look of those pics mate, top man, I am massively impressed


----------



## Milky

You feeling better mate ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> You feeling better mate ?


Loads mate , got to the gym yesterday and felt human again after a good session


----------



## loganator

hi chaps sorry for my absence , hope you are all well , been getting some good sessions in with shane will update later .....

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

Glad you're ok i have a new journal mate,old one shut http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## loganator

Hi folks im back , sorry about that .....

Mondays chest session .....

5 sets of flat bench with working sets of 140 for 10 and 160 for 4 with drop sets x 3 and negatives to finish

Tapered incline press x 4 sets with working sets of 80 kg for 10 and drop sets -20k per set right down to 10k per side and negatives to finish , finishing on 10k per side seems really light but i can assure you that this machine is ultra strict and takes your tricep out of the movement at around 2/3rds of the movement because of the taper on the rails , @Milky may remember seeing this machine when he was last at catts with me as he said he had never seen one and non of us knew what to call it

Did super sets of cables and peck deck strict and heavy x 4 sets each to finish ,.

Loving carbs and the crazy pump again , feeling like king kong after a good sesh lol

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

nice to have you back


----------



## loganator

Tuesdays back session

Had a change up and started with seated row with wide 45 degree underhand grip on the low cable x 5 sets with working set of stack @130kg new pb and drop sets back up the stack with some forced reps on each drop ......starting with this exercise obviously made a difference ss we normally max out on 100k so it was a worthwhile change up

Overhand grip hammer strength pulls single arm x 4 sets of 12 maxing on 80 k per side

Super sets of wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck and close grip pullovers x 4 sets with drop sets on each to finish ,

Really felt that starting on the seated cable row sapped the strength from the rest of the session so imo had the desired impact beating pb by 30kg and hitting latts hard so will be keeping the change for a good few weeks to see how it goes

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays delt session .....

Started with seated db press x 4 sets maxed on 130s for 12 reps with good rom

Smith machine press x 4 sets maxed at 100k and drop sets @ 80 ,60 and 40 k

Seated hammer press on machine x 4 sets working sets of stack for 12 and stack plus 10 k for 9 plus drop sets x 4 to failure

Pump was abslolute agony at this point and found myself walking up to machines to rest my arms on them to try to ease it between sets lol ....

Latt raises on cables x 4 sets with drop sets

Bent over raises on cables x 4 sets and drop sets

Shrugs on smith machine with hands behind back x4 sets of 20 finishing on 100 kg

Great session loads of energy throughout and insane pump

Guns tomorrow and legs on Sat with shane

Loganator


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> nice to have you back


Thanks mark , hows yourself mate ?


----------



## mark_star

couldn't be better mate, things are going very well indeed


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays arm session

Seated machine preacher curls x 6 sets of 12 working set of 2 from stack with drop sets to finish

Weighted dips x 6 sets working sets of 30 kg for 15 and 45kg big ass plate for 12 new pb at 1 stone up from comp weight , bodyweight dtop set x 30 reps

Straight bar curls x 4 sets starting at 20 k for 12 and finishing on 60 k for 12 with drop sets @ 40 and 20 kg

Cable pushdowns x 6 sets ,working set of stack for 9 new pb* and very happy as broke pb on weighted dips beforehsnd and thought my strength/stamina would have suffered , drop sets up 3 blocks at a time to failure back up to girly weight

Standing curls on horizontal pad machine x 4 sets with working set of one from stack new pb* drop sets to failure back up the stack x 5 sets

X 4 sets close grip mini smith machine flat press with ez style bar working sets of just 80kg nice and strict

standing single arm preacher curls over inc bench x 4 sets of 10 with 2 working sets of 10 x 50's nice and strict with full rom

Good session nice and full felt strong ,

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays leg sesh .....

Leg ext x6 sets to warm up

Hack squats x 4 sets . Working sets 10 x 160 kg and 5 x 200kg ass to floor and drop sets 8 x 120 and 10 x 80 kg

Reverse hacks

10 x 160k

10 x 200k

10 x 240k

10 x 240k

Seated hammys

X4 sets working set of 10 x 140 kg and drop sets back up the stack

Standing calf raises x 4 sets of 30 alt stance with last 3 sets on full stack

Walked out like robocop so mission acomplished

Next week i will split quads and hams back into 2 sessions and bring back the walking bb lunges , front squats, back squats and super sets and add sldl , good mornings and lying hams , just wanted to blow the cobwebs off this week as its been 3 weeks without a leg sesh due to post show rest , rebound and vomiting bug ......feels like i did enough as doms are already kicking in from the 5 plate hacks ;-)

Have a great saturday folks ,

Will be cranking things up in the next few weeks , time to evolve

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Mega dilemma on weather or not to do the Universe this year , on one hand im thinking long off season will yeald better gains for next years competition season , and on the other hand im thinking what a great opportunity to compete at that level in my first year in the Mr class , plus i could end up with just as good gains when factoring the rebound into after another diet and still having 7 months till the Nwest and Britan next year .......

I put a solid 10 lbs on last year and didnt do any shows from may 2012 till may 2013 ......will the 12 or so weeks diet make that much difference ? Or will the second rebound factor balance things out ,

I really am convincing myself of both arguments atm ,

Any opinions welcome folks ,

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

When is the universe mate? Guess that's got to be a factor and whether you think you've got enough time to get ready for it and how you wpuld respond to another prep so soon after the last.

Personally I reckon you'd smash it and I'd take advantage of being in the zone which you clearly are at the moment.

Conversely I know fvck all about proper bodybuilding so you might want to ignore this lol.


----------



## Keeks

That's quite a decision to make there, good valid points for both sides and I'm sure either way, you'll do well and you'll put more than enough work in to achieve either, but guess some of it comes down to how you feel mentally and if you do the universe which would be an amazing end to an amazing year, would you be in anyway thinking about next season in the back of your mind, or similarly, if you don't do the universe, a few weeks down the line would you regret not doing it?!

What's your gut saying, sometimes, that gut instinct turns out to be spot on.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> When is the universe mate? Guess that's got to be a factor and whether you think you've got enough time to get ready for it and how you wpuld respond to another prep so soon after the last.
> 
> Personally I reckon you'd smash it and I'd take advantage of being in the zone which you clearly are at the moment.
> 
> Conversely I know fvck all about proper bodybuilding so you might want to ignore this lol.


The Uni is on the 12th of October mate , 15 weeks time and i am a stone over my comp weight now ,

If i was to compete i would cycle my carbs to keep strength up and avoid getting any fatter and start to cut properly at about 10 weeks out as if i jumped back on low carbs now i would be ready too early .

So my plan would be carb cycle between low moderate and high carb days depending on what body part i am training ie high carb days around legs etc ,then cut properly for 10 weeks leaving 7 months for another rebound and cut for the Britain next year


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> That's quite a decision to make there, good valid points for both sides and I'm sure either way, you'll do well and you'll put more than enough work in to achieve either, but guess some of it comes down to how you feel mentally and if you do the universe which would be an amazing end to an amazing year, would you be in anyway thinking about next season in the back of your mind, or similarly, if you don't do the universe, a few weeks down the line would you regret not doing it?!
> 
> What's your gut saying, sometimes, that gut instinct turns out to be spot on.


Thats the thing Keeks both paths seem as broad as long if you know what i mean so im 50/50 atm


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Thats the thing Keeks both paths seem as broad as long if you know what i mean so im 50/50 atm


Lol, and I've just basically repeated what you said, sorry.

If you put all reasoning aside, and quick answer. Ok, ask your other half to ask you as soon as you wake up in the morning.....universe, yes or no. Might get the true answer and once you've said either yes or no, it might click into place what you want to do, could help come to a decision?!


----------



## just-that-ek

I'd say do it. What an end to your season finishing off doing mr universe IMO


----------



## loganator

Incline tapered press machine that I was on about on my last chest sesh so I filmed a set today , I had 2 plates on in the vid and only went up to 50k per side for 8 its soooo strict and isolating


----------



## Milky

DO THE UNIVERSE MATE.

DO IT !

You are on a roll mate why not capitalise on it..... me ( and everyone else who follows you ) KNOW you have it in you to do what is needed.


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Incline tapered press machine that I was on about on my last chest sesh so I filmed a set today , I had 2 plates on in the vid and only went up to 50k per side for 8 its soooo strict and isolating


Vid wont play mate, fu*king love that machine as well !


----------



## loganator

Will update todays chest session tommorrow as I only got in late , sorry that the vid I posted didnt embed as im on taptalk on my phone , think my maye Milky is going to repost it for me tho


----------



## loganator

@Milky its on now mate


----------



## loganator

Went up to 50k per side on the inc tapered press but couldnt film it because I needed shane for helpers and drop sets ,


----------



## loganator

Ok the vid was working then it said private again so I added it to a playlist and made sure the list was public , think.its ok now , sorry about that , seems ok now

Loganator


----------



## loganator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?V=MdHI...e_ddata_player

Sorted lol


----------



## loganator

OK vid is ****img me off now keeps going from public tp private by its self


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays chest session

Tapered incline press x 5 sets with working sets of 10 x 40k per side and 7 x 50k per side with drop sets back down to a measly 10k per side for 10 reps , yes it really is that strict lol

Flat bench x 4 sets with working sets of 120 k for 12 and 140 k for 5 with drop sets and negs , bench really suffered for the fact of the inc taper press being first and my chest was sapped , going to alternate the two from week to week from now on as im feeling a new soreness and feel its worthwhile

4 x 12 reps flat flyes , 2 working sets of 60's

4 x sets of 12 inc flyes with working sets of 12 x 60's and 12 x 70's nice and strict

Did 4 sets of preacher curls on the machine nice and heavy as a bonus exercise for bicep which im throwing in here and there to try to improve guns

Didn't train today as it is a very sad day at Catts gym as the owner and powerlifting legend Harry Catterall passed away after being ill for quite some time now ,

Cannot tell you how much this guy helped me in my preps and training as he knew what would work everytime I have been stuck in my training , a fountain of old school knowledge and a gentleman , knew him from being a child as my dad and uncles all trained with him over the years ,

Gutted when I heard of his passing will miss him dearly and keep thinking he wont be there next time I need advice ,

People often ask me what to do when they are stuck in the gym now and im happy to try to pass some old school mentality to them although cant help thinking that big H forgot more than I have learned ,

A very sad day indeed .......

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?V=MdHI...e_ddata_player
> 
> Sorted lol


An error occurred :lol:


----------



## Milky

Ah **** mate, sorry to read about the owner of Catts, for what its worth he built up a cracking gym with unbelievable entry fee's.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Yesterdays chest session
> 
> Tapered incline press x 5 sets with working sets of 10 x 40k per side and 7 x 50k per side with drop sets back down to a measly 10k per side for 10 reps , yes it really is that strict lol
> 
> Flat bench x 4 sets with working sets of 120 k for 12 and 140 k for 5 with drop sets and negs , bench really suffered for the fact of the inc taper press being first and my chest was sapped , going to alternate the two from week to week from now on as im feeling a new soreness and feel its worthwhile
> 
> 4 x 12 reps flat flyes , 2 working sets of 60's
> 
> 4 x sets of 12 inc flyes with working sets of 12 x 60's and 12 x 70's nice and strict
> 
> Did 4 sets of preacher curls on the machine nice and heavy as a bonus exercise for bicep which im throwing in here and there to try to improve guns
> 
> Didn't train today as it is a very sad day at Catts gym as the owner and powerlifting legend Harry Catterall passed away after being ill for quite some time now ,
> 
> Cannot tell you how much this guy helped me in my preps and training as he knew what would work everytime I have been stuck in my training , a fountain of old school knowledge and a gentleman , knew him from being a child as my dad and uncles all trained with him over the years ,
> 
> Gutted when I heard of his passing will miss him dearly and keep thinking he wont be there next time I need advice ,
> 
> People often ask me what to do when they are stuck in the gym now and im happy to try to pass some old school mentality to them although cant help thinking that big H forgot more than I have learned ,
> 
> A very sad day indeed .......
> 
> Loganator


Sorry to hear this mate,it comes to us all ,but is never welcome,today is a new day mate,remember good and onward!


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry to hear of your loss mate.


----------



## loganator

Didnt train today , couldn't face the gym felt too gutted about loosing Harry there .......

Spoke to shane and we are going in tomorrow for a hardcore quad and calf session , it felt right to leave it for one more day as I have known the guy as a close family friend for most of my life and was devastated yesterday on hearing the news ,

tommorrow is a new day so I will be 100% ready to train my tripe out again

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Lol just nearly finished updating log when @Milky rang and now my post dissapeared lol ,ihate using my phone to post on here its always messing things up ,

will update later on pc

me and @shane87 off to milkys gym tomoz for a boulder sesh  looking forward to that one in full rebound beast mode lol


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Lol just nearly finished updating log when @Milky rang and now my post dissapeared lol ,ihate using my phone to post on here its always messing things up ,
> 
> will update later on pc
> 
> me and @shane87 off to milkys gym tomoz for a boulder sesh  looking forward to that one in full rebound beast mode lol


I TOLD you l wanted to do legs but NO your too tired, pu*sy :whistling:

Shoulders it is then :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I TOLD you l wanted to do legs but NO your too tired, pu*sy :whistling:
> 
> Shoulders it is then :lol:


I think you're going to hurt just as much either way lol


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I TOLD you l wanted to do legs but NO your too tired, pu*sy :whistling:
> 
> Shoulders it is then :lol:


Done quads and calfs today pal but still got hammys to do lol , stiff leg dead lifts anyone ?


----------



## loganator

Have you ever tried the rack @Milky ?


----------



## Milky

Just had a text from Paul, must stick to the plan, oh well.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just had a text from Paul, must stick to the plan, oh well.


Lmfao ! Thought as much lol.!


----------



## loganator

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1ZZHQ3KmL8

Just for you milky

......it deffo works now mate , if you can embed it as im away from my pc that would be great.;-)

Loganator


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1ZZHQ3KmL8
> 
> Just for you milky
> 
> ......it deffo works now mate , if you can embed it as im away from my pc that would be great.;-)
> 
> Loganator


That is strict as fcuk! Beastly looking machine!


----------



## Milky

Fu*king cracking machine that.

@JamieGray this was the machine l was telling you about mate.


----------



## Guest

Aye cracking machine that


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays arm sesh ....

Inc preacher machine x 6 sets

working set of stack for 9 with drop sets and helpers back up the stack for about 5 sets

Weighted dips x 5 sets with working set of 45kg for 10 and bodyweight drop set for 20 odd reps

Straight bar curls x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 60kg for 10 and drop sets 10 x 40kg and 15 x 20 kg super strict mega pump !

Tricep pushdowns x 6 sets with x 2 working sets of almost stack for 12 and drop sets back up the stack for 6 sets

Super sets of seated curls on horizontal pad and close grip ez bar press x 4 sets each moderate weight nice and strict ......

did loads of drop sets and helpers in this session and kept it strict , really good session cracking pump

loganator


----------



## loganator

Thursdays quad and calf sesh ........

Seated leg ext x 6 sets warm up

Hack squats x 4 sets with working sets of 4 plates a side for 10 and 5 plates a side for 7 all ass to floor then drop sets of 4 plates a side for 6 and 3 plates a side for 10

Reverse hack squats x 4 sets

12 x 4 plates per side

12 x 5 plates per side

12 x 6 plates per side

12 x 6 plates per side

I know I can go heavier on this exercise but was held back by crazy lower back pump and had to push through the pain for the 2 working sets of 6 plates

2 x century sets on the leg ext up and down the stack for 100 reps .....loads of helper reps well beyond failure on both sets

standing calf raises x 6 sets of 30 alt stance heels out,in and straight , slower than we have done them in the past for better burn ......felt like my calfs were made of elastic about to snap after stepping off lol

loganator


----------



## loganator

Well I made my mind up folks and decided to do the Universe 

I'm now 14 weeks out and have roughly a stone to loose by competition day , should be quite easy up till the last 4 weeks or so which are always hard as you are picking at the last bits of fat that your body is most reluctant to let go of .......

Dont know wether to close this journal and start another one for the Uni prep for the next 14 weeks ?

Loganator


----------



## Milky

GO ON CARL !!!!


----------



## Milky

Where is it held matey ???

Don't care where TBH coz l am there !!


----------



## CJ

loganator said:


> Well I made my mind up folks and decided to do the Universe
> 
> I'm now 14 weeks out and have roughly a stone to loose by competition day , should be quite easy up till the last 4 weeks or so which are always hard as you are picking at the last bits of fat that your body is most reluctant to let go of .......
> 
> Dont know wether to close this journal and start another one for the Uni prep for the next 14 weeks ?
> 
> Loganator


Good lad..date and venue ?


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Good lad..date and venue ?


Southport again l think mate...


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Southport again l think mate...


Ffs lol

Whats the date


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> Ffs lol
> 
> Whats the date


Sat 12th September, what am I fu*king google :lol:


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Sat 12th September, what am I fu*king google :lol:


Good lad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Get in there Carl! Good man, let battle commence


----------



## TELBOR

Great decision mate. Good luck :beer:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Sat 12th September, what am I fu*king google :lol:


It's the 12th of October pal , and it's the same venue Southport theatre ......

I'm fking exited already mate , training has gone up a notch since deciding to do it ! It's been like fliking the switch back into beast mode

Loganator


----------



## Guest

Fair play to you m8, you drive and ability is awesome pal.

I know you will do well!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Fair play to you m8, you drive and ability is awesome pal.
> 
> I know you will do well!


Thanks big D !


----------



## Mingster

Every faith in you as always Logs. You'll do just fine:thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Sh!t just real!!!!!

I might even consider going myself tbh, would love to see you on stage big fella!!


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Every faith in you as always Logs. You'll do just fine:thumbup1:


Thanks mate , much appreaciated as always


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Sh!t just real!!!!!
> 
> I might even consider going myself tbh, would love to see you on stage big fella!!


I would think it will be a great day mate


----------



## loganator

Trained back and hamstrings yesterday and had a really good sesh .....will update later as battery low on phone


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fair play to you m8, you drive and ability is awesome pal.
> 
> I know you will do well!


We having it again Dave ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> We having it again Dave ?


Oh aye


----------



## loganator

Saturdays hammy sesh

Seated ham curls x6 sets

2 x working sets

10 x 180kg

5 x 220 kg big stack matched pb * then drop sets to fail back up the stack

Old school lying hammy curls face down on flat bench with partner holding ankles resisting motion on flex and extention for constant tention x 3 sets 10, 8 , 8 reps , mega strict very hard exercise esp after pre exhausting on seated curls

Lying hams on machine x 4 sets moderate weight dropping to light weight high rep burnout on last set as damage was already done and first hammy only sesh since before worlds

Did x 4 sets straight bar curls as bonus bicep workout .....

sticking to gameplan for bigger guns , now at 20 inches cold with no pump

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays chest sesh

Flat bench x 4 sets

2 working sets

10 x 140 k

5 x 160k plus 2 helpers then drop sets x 140k, 100k,

60k then negative loads to finish

tapered inc press

x 4 sets 2 working sets .....8 x80k and 3 x 100k , drop.sets through 80 , 40 and a measly 20 k ....just shows how beastly strict this fker is ....

super super sets of cables and peck deck to finish strict and heavy x 4 sets each

loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays back session

Latt pulldown machine with rigid frame and straight bar action , another of Harrys Catts home made super strict torture machines x 5 sets with heavy working set and drop set finish , no idea what weight we were using as there are only 9 humungus blocks on the stack and we got as far as 7

Seated wide hammergrip pulls x 6 sets with 2 working sets of 100k and drop sets back up the stack

Single arm Over hand rows on seated machine x 4 sets with working set of 5 plated per side

Super sets of seated hammer grip rows and close grip pullovers x 4 sets each , stacked hammer grip rows and moderate weight mega strict on pullovers x 4 sets each

Blasted x 4 heavy sets on latt raises on cables for shane as we are bladsting hid delts for next years 1st timers and addind exercises for bodyparts we want to work more of

.......no I in team !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Spoke to big H 's daughter Donna about dedicating my Universe attempt to her dad and her reply was go for it so all systems are go now ......i really mean to train harder than ever and truly release the beast in this prep , there is gonna be some pain and suffering and a few unsettling noises on the up and comin sesions and maybe a few tears , vomit or blood , but I can say it's going to mean more than ever for me to be 100 tip top best I can be for this one now ........It's on now ! It is on !

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Spoke to big H 's daughter Donna about dedicating my Universe attempt to her dad and her reply was go for it so all systems are go now ......i really mean to train harder than ever and truly release the beast in this prep , there is gonna be some pain and suffering and a few unsettling noises on the up and comin sesions and maybe a few tears , vomit or blood , but I can say it's going to mean more than ever for me to be 100 tip top best I can be for this one now ........It's on now ! It is on !
> 
> Loganator


How awesome is that!?!?!?!


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> Spoke to big H 's daughter Donna about dedicating my Universe attempt to her dad and her reply was go for it so all systems are go now ......i really mean to train harder than ever and truly release the beast in this prep , there is gonna be some pain and suffering and a few unsettling noises on the up and comin sesions and maybe a few tears , vomit or blood , but I can say it's going to mean more than ever for me to be 100 tip top best I can be for this one now ........It's on now ! It is on !
> 
> Loganator


We'll do our best in here to keep your spirits up mate, every little helps!

So looking forward to this, i'm getting pumped just reading how pumped up you are lol!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> Spoke to big H 's daughter Donna about dedicating my Universe attempt to her dad and her reply was go for it so all systems are go now ......i really mean to train harder than ever and truly release the beast in this prep , there is gonna be some pain and suffering and a few unsettling noises on the up and comin sesions and maybe a few tears , vomit or blood , but I can say it's going to mean more than ever for me to be 100 tip top best I can be for this one now ........It's on now ! It is on !
> 
> Loganator


Psyched for you mate! Have it!


----------



## loganator

Just crawled out of Catts after a cruel leg session with @shane87 .....told him I need beasting harder than ever before and the fker took me at my word , pb hack squats , sweat and pain , update soon ......got to mow the lawn now lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays quad sesh

X 6 sets of leg ext to warm up mod to heavy

X 4 sets hack squats with 2 x working sets

10 x 4 plates per side bottomed out on last rep and got pi$$ed off with myself .......threw another plate per side and got a good shouting at by @shane87 and pulled out 8 x 5 plates per side and smashed my pb* .....drop sets of 8 x 4 plates and 10 x 3 plates per side , another pb owed to the evil one pushing me once again cheers buddy ;-)

felt like I had done a full leg sesh after that and was done in probably from findind another pb and the fact that it felt like training in the jungle today at Catts soooo hot and humid , I was dripping .....

Front squats on the smith machine x 4 sets working sets of 10 x 2 plates per side and 5 x 2 and 1/2 plates then drop sets 8 x 1 and a half ......was just fkin exhausted and ended up no tshirt dripping and gassed out wanting to puke but just didn't happen ....sorry shane maybe next week pal

2 x century set leg ext 100 rep sets up and down the stack ,loads of helper reps from shane as I had nothing in the tanks but ate up every rep , still no puke but felt sick as a dog lol ,

Limped out of there to come home and mow the lawn , lucky me 

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

oh yes gonna enjoy watching this now, give it some big boy :w00t:


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> oh yes gonna enjoy watching this now, give it some big boy :w00t:


Pmsl cheers mark


----------



## Milky

Yeah FTR don't be bringing that sh*t to my gym !!!

I am very precious ATM :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yeah FTR don't be bringing that sh*t to my gym !!!
> 
> I am very precious ATM :lol:


Lol ok mate , we will be gentle with you milky ye right lol !!!!......haha you love it really mate , was considering letting you have shane for a week lol  because errrm .....he's an evil cnut and he wont stop torturing me lol hahaha !!!!!


----------



## loganator

Cracking delt session today and got wayne catt from catts gym to put me thru my paces as shane was on an early start at work .....plenty of drop sets and a good sweat on ! Update in the morning when I get to my pc


----------



## loganator

Thursdays delt session ,

Seated db press x 4 sets with working set of 130's x 10 nice and strict slow press with full rom , drop sets 8 x 90's ,8x 70's , 10 x 50's ....... Not done db press much lately so happy enough with good reps on the 130's

Smith machine press x 4 sets with working sets 10 x 80kg and 8 x 100kg and drop sets 8 x 60 kg , 10x 40 kg and x 5 negative loads to finish

Seated hammer press with working set of 10 x stack and drop sets to beyond failure with helpers back up the stack to girl pants weight

Latt raises on the cable machine x 4 sets up to 5 plates per side and drop sets and hold out finish reps one plate at a time back up to 2 plates .....

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Didnt update yesterday as I was at Harrys funeral and celebration of his life , there were hundreds there traffic stopped and everyone appauded when he was carried out of the church, I was very sad but very proud at the same time .....a fitting tribute and send of for a great man


----------



## loganator

Did hams and biceps today with @shane87 good sesh with some oldschool pain , will update in a bit ... Just having a couple of cans for the last time before the Universe, not a drinker tbh but feeling the need to unwind today ,

Hope your all well

Loganator


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Didnt update yesterday as I was at Harrys funeral and celebration of his life , there were hundreds there traffic stopped and everyone appauded when he was carried out of the church, I was very sad but very proud at the same time .....a fitting tribute and send of for a great man


Its nice when someone gets a good send off mate, especially when its a well deserved one.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Its nice when someone gets a good send off mate, especially when its a well deserved one.


It was very humbling milky mate , loads of aplause and clapping when they carried him out of the church , was very sad to see him go knowing I can never ask his advice or listen to his jokes again but very proud to have had his help and friendship ,

Hard as nails and strong as a bull and a lovely kind gentleman to boot , they broke the mold when they made him , the family is made up that i'm dedicating my crack at the Universe to him and i'm fired up to do him proud mate , he instilled the correct way of lifting into me and told me if you want to win you have to train harder than anyone else , he's always gonna be in that gym , he had two magic words to make a winner of you "keep going "

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Sat on the back garden in the lovely sunshine having a brew with the missis ......rest day today gonna soak up a few rays


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays hams , calfs and bicep session with @ shane87

Did lying hams on the machine and worked down the stack to a decent weight wasn't counting plates but think I atleast matched my pb then drop setted back up the stack going beyond failure on each set with helpers from shane ......well I say helpers but I noticed when I got to my last drop set and went for high reps the cnut put his hand on it and slowed me down to failure reps instead , cheers buddy it's what I asked for and what im getting !

Did x 4 sets of old school lying hams to failure on the flat bench with partner resisting on both flexion and extension by holding the feet , normally only do 2 or 3 sets as they burn you out good stlye but went for 4 as felt good and know I got 13 weeks to be in the best shape of my life for the Uni ....

Did sldl and went up to 180kg but failed after 2 reps probably as we went hard on the prevoius exercises and it being the first sldl sesh since before the worlds....dropped back to 140kg and banged out 9 good ones......

did 6 x 30 reps full stack standing calf raises alternating foot stance every 10 reps ,

Did x 4 sets of 12 on the seated curl machine with horisontal pad went heavy down the stack with hepers and drop sets well past failure

Did x 4 sets of 30 fractionated straight bar curls ......got a cracking pump and was drenched , tshirt needed wringing out and was like I had dipped it on a bucket of water when I took it off ......

Job well done I think cheers shane !

loganator


----------



## loganator

Was thinking of starting a new 13 week journal something like loganators quest for the Universe but cant make up my mind , comments welcome .......

Never expected to get to the universe when I started this log and didn't think I would be dedicating it to someone so sort of makes me think it should be a separate thing but on the other hand its still the same competetive year as the other shows so i dunno what to do :-S ???????

What do you lot think new quest or same log ??????

Would like to see this one go 100 pages tho and on 99 now a few opinions will get me to 100 and help me make my mind up , thanks

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do a new one mate. Can still keep.this one to look back on.


----------



## shane87

Yea pal do a new quest.like whats already been said always keep this look back on.go for it pal.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Do a new one mate. Can still keep.this one to look back on.


Cheers Benjamin buddy , I will start the new journal today with my first update after training ;-)

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Cheers Benjamin buddy , I will start the new journal today with my first update after training ;-)
> 
> Loganator


Good man, really enjoying reading the info and personal updates your journals. Helps that you're quite good at bodybuilding too :lol:


----------



## Guest

We'll have to get a big session in when I get back off holiday m8.

Looking forward to the new journal :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> We'll have to get a big session in when I get back off holiday m8.
> 
> Looking forward to the new journal :thumb:


Deffo big D , looking forward to that


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, really enjoying reading the info and personal updates your journals. Helps that you're quite good at bodybuilding too :lol:


Thanks pal ! I'm fackin ardcore innit bruv!!!! lmao !!!!!


----------



## loganator

Sorry I didn't put this sooner but I have started a new journal entitled Universal soldier loganators next quest , it will be covering my prep for the universe over the next 12 weeks ......hope to see you there !

Thanks

Carl


----------



## BestBefore1989

can you put up a link please?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> can you put up a link please?


Here you go mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/233589-universal-soldier-loganators-next-quest.html


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/233589-universal-soldier-loganators-next-quest.html


Thanks


----------

